# Hope, Healing, and Trying Again ***January***



## joshs_girl

*******************
This thread is for women who are trying to conceive after a loss, are trying to figure out what is going on with their cycle after a loss, or just need some support, hope and healing.
*******************

Check out our new wiki!

In Our Thoughts

2happymammas
A Mother's Love
apmama2myboo
Baby Makes 4 :
cagnew :
Carley
Chic_Mama
Countrybound
cyrusmama
Dis
Ferretfan
i0lanthe
Jeffsdear
Juneau
League_mama
Lizzylou
mamaterra
Mamato2
Momof2monkeys
mountainmummy
Meshell
normajean
Parker'sMommy
punkrawkmama27
Rosie_Kate :
Sara_Jane
stacymom
Zyla

Waiting to O

barose : CD3








Bella Catalina : CD17
Boobs4Milk : CD9
Chel :








ChesapeakeBorn : CD11
HeatherH : CD17
hannybanany : CD8
JMO : CD3








kellihope : CD25
Olerica : CD18
politys : CD12
xakana : CD9

Waiting to Know

Chels_C2000 BFP!!
fallriverfox 8DPO (getting closer!







)
Illaria : BFP
momoftworedheads Testing Feb 8th
labortrials : BFP at 14DPO
mamatowill
Sam05 : 17DPO
Sioko : 4DPO

Taking a Break

Kgrands : Good luck on your new job! You'll make a most amazing care giver!








:







:







: BFPS!!!







:







:







:

May 2008
Alegna
Faithsmommy
Nimbus :BFP on 18DPO
12 - Alycia04
18 - Happyfrog

June 2008
Starlightsound
2 - ChristyM26
29 - christinespurlock :BFP on 9DPO

July 2008
AnnieMarie BFP on 11DPO
8 - MollyKenzie
15 - Sunshine4004 :BFP on 11DPO
18 - Apecaut :BFP on 15DPO
20 - Whittliz BFP at 10DPO
31 - BakerALM

August 2008
JulieK : BFP at 9DPO
Mamatotwo
mysunflowerboys : BFP at 10DPO
PrayinFor12 : BFP at 15DPO
zoie2013
8 - Forsythia
11 - Zonapellucida
11 - Megan73
23 - Rach03 : BFP at 9DPO
25 - meredyth0315 :BFP at 15DPO

September 2008
alyssatuininga
21 - joshs_girl : BFP at 13DPO

Unknown due dates
Mysticlotus
naturegirl
Odilemarie

Our Sweet Baby Angels
cagnew








countrybound








JMO








Labortrials








momoftworedheads








Parker'sMommy








Rach03


----------



## joshs_girl

Happy New Year Mamas!























May 2008 bring us all peace and healing (and new little lives to love wouldn't be a bad thing either!)


----------



## Olerica

Happy New Years to all of you too!

I am so appreciative of this group. Thank you for your words of wisdom!

Josh's Girl - I'm so amazed at your bountiful knowledge! That answer you gave in the last thread was facinating!


































































(Toasting our new year and more opportunity for our little ones!)


----------



## heatherh

First of all, here's to a 2008 that is so much better than 2007!









Congrats *cagnew*!!





















Yeah for nice dark lines!

Sorry about the bfn, *momoftworedheads*.









*ChesapeakeBorn* - I have not seen an RE (or even talked to my ND yet, but thinking about that), but I too have low temps pre-O (looks like they're lower than yours even). I regularly O on CD20/21 but my LP is nice and long since the m/c. SO I'm kind of in limbo here - I can't really advise but I can sympathize. I worry about issues related to Oing later than "normal" since it took us 7 cycles to get pg last time and we're on cycle 5 this time. I'll be following your story...


----------



## xakana

*cagnew*--Congratulations!!

As for *2007*--I'm so glad to be out of it. From the people I know, it's been one of the more horrible years for people, I'm glad to see it gone and no longer cursing anyone. I've also learned to reword my resolutions (last year, all I resolved for was to "get pregnant"--well, I got that, didn't I? Now I know that what I want to say is "to have a baby" so that's my big resolution for 2008!)

*
Me:* Now that we are officially trying again (and of course, that means my VIP trial came and went again! Never seems to come when I'm O'ing!) I get to reface all the issues that will come with me being pregnant. I got a month off from that stress, but honestly, it just made it worse. I should be 12 weeks along now, past my first appointment with my midwife and knowing better if she'll be able to give me my VBAC. I should be getting to hear the baby's heartbeat. Instead, I got to read a horror story about the only VBAC midwives in my area, about how they basically behave like the OB that (emotionally) tortured me through my last pregnancy.

I want to be pregnant and having a baby. I don't want to be pregnant and dealing with the politics of it! It's what made the most joyous time of my life, that I had been looking forward to for 20 years (I was 25), painful and stressful--when there was nothing wrong with me and I had a perfectly normal, healthy pregnancy. Sure, I had gestational diabetes according to the tolerance test, but according to my numbers to follow, it was bunk. My baby that she kept predicting would be macrosomic was 8lbs, 7oz at 42 weeks. And now I'm banned from that clinic because I wouldn't let her induce me or scare me (about birth anyway) and now I get to dread the thing I want the most.

Sorry, I just needed to vent that so I can move on. I'm just so tired of fighting, you know? Birth is supposed to be a happy, celebratory thing. And I can't even seem to get pregnant without a struggle (it was 18 months to conceive Lilly). I really need this to be easy, just to get pregnant this try and have it STICK and have my midwives turn out to only be jerks to non-VBAC mommas and deliver at a hospital that isn't the piece of poo they deliver at. Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## fallriverfox

Happy New Years!


----------



## rach03

Happy New Years, mama's! Let's have a great 2008!









Chesapeake, I'm glad our answers could help you a little!


----------



## labortrials

Happy New Year To All of You and Your Families!














: (no champagne for me!







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
:
*ChesapeakeBorn* - I have not seen an RE (or even talked to my ND yet, but thinking about that), but I too have low temps pre-O (looks like they're lower than yours even). I regularly O on CD20/21 but my LP is nice and long since the m/c. SO I'm kind of in limbo here - I can't really advise but I can sympathize. I worry about issues related to Oing later than "normal" since it took us 7 cycles to get pg last time and we're on cycle 5 this time. I'll be following your story...

Same here. I sympathize, CPB! My temps pre-O usually hover around 97.1. Oh, and I'm on *Vitex* currently but am a full degree warmer at 8DPO. In fact, I think I'm gonna start looking tri-phasic here any day now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*cagnew*--Congratulations!!

As for *2007*--I'm so glad to be out of it. From the people I know, it's been one of the more horrible years for people, I'm glad to see it gone and no longer cursing anyone. I've also learned to reword my resolutions (last year, all I resolved for was to "get pregnant"--well, I got that, didn't I? Now I know that what I want to say is "to have a baby" so that's my big resolution for 2008!)

*
Me:* I should be 12 weeks along now, past my first appointment with my midwife and knowing better if she'll be able to give me my VBAC. I should be getting to hear the baby's heartbeat. Instead, I got to read a horror story about the only VBAC midwives in my area, about how they basically behave like the OB that (emotionally) tortured me through my last pregnancy.

My baby that she kept predicting would be macrosomic was 8lbs, 7oz at 42 weeks. And now I'm banned from that clinic because I wouldn't let her induce me or scare me (about birth anyway) and now I get to dread the thing I want the most.

I really need this to be easy, just to get pregnant this try and have it STICK and have my midwives turn out to only be jerks to non-VBAC mommas and deliver at a hospital that isn't the piece of poo they deliver at. Is that really too much to ask?

Oh MAN, that's awful. If you ever want to chat about your birth climate and finding better options, please PLEASE feel free to PM me or e-mail labortrials at gmail *dot* com. These midwives you talk about . . . are they CNMs or homebirth midwives (CPM/DEM)?

WOW, I just looked outside and see pink shades in the sky. It's 8am and the sun isn't up yet, of course, but oh how I needed to see what I'm seeing right now. (It's an 'amen' moment for me.)

I feel much better than I did yesterday. I think many of you really hit the nail on the head. I was a DISASTER emotionally all day, and I think it was because of what I'm leaving behind and what I don't know is ahead. It's a terribly awkward spot. I should write about this on my blog. I get TONS of hits from ppl who are looking for miscarriage answers.

Today I feel less pregnant, in a way. I've been having bowel trouble for about a week now. That's getting old. Wonder what's up there . . .

We're going snow-shoeing again up at Lolo Pass. I couldn't believe how well DD did when we went a couple of days ago. I'll post a link to some pics later today.








Kimberly


----------



## zonapellucida

Happy new years ladies!!

Congrats cagnew!!!!!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Morning mamas!







:

Happy New Year to us all - It was nice this morning to wake up to a bed full of snuggly animals (two dogs and a cat!) and an amazing husband and to just think of the possibilities that this new year holds. For a moment at least, it's a blank slate that I can dream in color on.

Oh, and to whoever was talking about it last thread, I saw a bluebird at my parent's house in Mississippi. Corrie - was it you that was talking about that? Because I think I saw your bird









Kimberly - your chart is looking great! I have a blog post floating around in my head, too, I just need to solidify some of my thoughts a little bit more.

Xak - I'm so so sorry you have to deal with all of this, on top of all the emotions that naturally surround being PAL. I'm sorry









Chesa - I thought some more after seeing some of your other posts and people's responses....I think there is a large difference between Oing at CDs20/21 and CD30 (or beyond.) Like low temps, there can be a low range of normal (which I think is down to 97.0) and just flat out low (lower than 97.0). My friend who is a source of knowledge for me (b/c she is dealing with these same things with her midwife & OB) has another appointment on Jan 7th - so I'll give her a list of questions to ask on our behalf









Rach - just two more days now, right?









Zona - I love seeing you post and seeing your ticker move right down the line.

a peaceful beginning to us all today







katherine


----------



## chels_c2000

Hello everyone!!! Congrats Corrie on th BFP!!!!!!!!!









Sorry I have been missing for a while. The holidays were really hard for me. I kept on thinking about how far along I would have been. I was so hoping to be able to announce a new pregancy this Christmas. I hate starting the new year without a new baby. I am so scared that I will end 2008 with out a baby. That was my sob story







for the holidays, I am done complaining about not being pregnant. (or I least I think). I know that God is in contol and his timing will be perfect.

On a lighter note, DH thinks that he will be Oing a lot this month.







According to him, He ovulates a lot so it is looking good for us to get pregnant this month. LOL. Our plan is to at least BD every other day or hopefully every day or the next 12 days. I am at CD 10 now. That should at least have us covered!!!!

Alright Girls, Lets have Jan 2008 be a recorded for BFPS !!!!!!! Lots of Sept. Babies!!!!!!!







:


----------



## chel

Happy New Year!

Congrats to any BFP I missed and hello to those joining us.

I was gone a lot in Dec, but plan to be here in full force this month. Even breaking out my free FF VIP chart, though Dh has a trip mid-month







.
I really want this month to be IT, as I fear having a newborn during a midwest winter







:!

Well off to read the last 2 weeks of Dec to try and catch up.


----------



## Sam05

Congrats *cagnew*! What a fantastic way to start the year!

*Katherine*, your post in the last thread was the thing that finally made me break down and sob after days of barely keeping it together. I'd been counting down the days to 2008, hoping so much for better things. Then last night it hit me. It's like 2007 was a place and I had to leave my baby there. Now it's over and I can't ever get back to her. We decided to TTC a year ago and all I have to show for it is the most heartbreaking year of my life. I'm not pregnant. It looks more and more like I'm not going to get pregnant without help. I'm trying so hard to be hopeful but it's not working right now. Thank God for all of you. It does help so much to see others having hope. If I don't believe in myself sometimes, I do believe in y'all.


----------



## boobs4milk

kahterine-







s i am just as happy to see 2007 go as you are sad, though. i'm ready to start anew, but i, like you, do not want to be so far away from the memories of zoe. don't worry! no one and nothing can take them away from us. time will dull the pain, but it can not erase the memories.

lots of love, girl!

happy 2008 and baby wishes come true for all of us!!!


----------



## rach03

Katherine, yep...2 days! DH is off tomorrow so luckily I'll have distraction. I've been pretty nauseated the last several mornings, so that makes me feel pretty good. Hoping we see that little beating heart!

Chels, LOL about your DH Oing. That is so hilarious.









Lots of







for everyone!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, *Katherine* - you just reminded me! I saw a bluebird while we were driving home from my parents house the day after Christmas! It almost ran into our car (or we almost ran into it - I think our paths were crossing)! I thought absolutely nothing of it until your post just now. So that's a good sign, right? And thank you for doing all of that thinking about late ovulation and low temps. This is such a wonderful place - where we can support one another and put our heads together in our search for answers.


----------



## hannybanany

Happy New Year!

I just glanced over the last few posts on last month's thread, and ya'll had me crying. I lost my baby 5 months ago, too, Katherine -in fact, we belonged to the same DDC. I cannot believe how I'm still mourning the loss. New year's eve was harder than I thought it would be. The losses, having to go into the new year with out a new baby... To make it worse, in the mail I received samples from Huggies with the message - A New Arrival Coming Soon!







No, no new arrival coming soon.

Sorry to be such a downer - again. I know we will all be blessed this year









Cangratulations to the recent BFPs!







: for those testing soon!


----------



## p.s

Happy New Year's!

Just checkin' in and








for the BFPs!


----------



## joshs_girl

:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

I had such an AH-HA moment tonight. SUCH a moment. I've had two thoughts:

Why in heaven's name I could get pregnant in *Thailand* of all places and can't get pregnant here in the states. We were gone from home for three weeks, totally eating strange food, sick, etc etc. I've wondered if it was maybe all the rice or soy or something in the food.

And my second thought has been that I've been getting pregnant, just not implanting. No problems with ovulation (especially since my cycles have regulated so nicely), just with what happens after Oing. I thought maybe I had a progesterone problem or something similar.

So tonight, I remembered something I'd read months ago about pineapple helping with conception. So I did a quick google, and apparently, it can help with implantation







: and then I remembered what did I have at least twice a day in Thailand, if not more times than that, *pineapple!*







:

Tomorrow, I'm off to buy pineapples!


----------



## rach03

Oh Katherine, that would be so awesome if the pineapple helps! Hoping it does, and quickly!

Eat up!







:


----------



## chels_c2000

I really hope that will help!!!!! I love pineapple!!!! I will have get a few this time around and see if that helps!!!!!!!!!

Eat bunch and stick baby stick!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah I actually got the top of the Page!!!! I so hope this good luck!!!!!


----------



## labortrials

Mmmmm, pineapple . . .







:

G'night!







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Happy New Year Everyone! He're to everyone dreams coming true this year!

Katherine-eat lots of pineapple! I'll have to get some. Enjoy!
Can you put me in waiting to know? One BFN but no AF yet. Waiting.....

Rach- 1 more day. praying for you!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*katherine* - pineapple... brilliant!!! Good thinking! It makes a lot of sense that you might have a luteal phase issue, especially since you are so clearly ovulating. But that's fixable! Yay!

I had a realization awhile ago that when I conceived DD, I was eating tons of soy (veggie burgers, fake chicken, tofu, etc... several times a day!). But strangely, my estrodial was okay when the RE tested it last month.... Could the soy still have made a difference?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

OMG! OMG! So I just started researching soy and ovulation and look at what I found!!!!!

http://www.soulcysters.net/thinking-...cd-5-9-a-7981/
http://www.soulcysters.net/those-us-using-soy-150291/

It looks like people are using it successfully in place of clomid! Maybe I should try this instead and follow up with progesterone supp from O on... What do you think?


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
OMG! OMG! So I just started researching soy and ovulation and look at what I found!!!!!

http://www.soulcysters.net/thinking-...cd-5-9-a-7981/
http://www.soulcysters.net/those-us-using-soy-150291/

It looks like people are using it successfully in place of clomid! Maybe I should try this instead and follow up with progesterone supp from O on... What do you think?


I think anything natural is worth a try! fingers and toes crossed









Josh's-girl I had heard about pineapple for labor but never conception. I hope it works. I have been praying for you!


----------



## chel

Once I got pg with my dd I ate a pineapple a day for the entire pg! I hated the stuff before then.


----------



## meredyth0315

Wow here we are in January already!! Wishing all of you the best and we will have oodles of September babies!!! Love you all









Okay, being selfish - wish me luck today, I get my betas back & have a 2:30 appt







:







:


----------



## rach03

Meredyth, lots of thoughts and prayers for you and the little one!









Less than 24 hours till my ultrasound...yay!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Okay, being selfish - wish me luck today, I get my betas back & have a 2:30 appt







:







:

Meredyth -







: for
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Less than 24 hours till my ultrasound...yay!









: for you. Starting the bible study today, so I'll be doing a lot of that anyway.









*Me* - tomorrow I'll test. I'll be ok even if AF comes. In fact, the timing isn't GREAT for being pregnant, so . . . but of course I'll be really sad if I'm not. I'm feeling less pregnant.

Anyone have any idea why I have *diarrhea* every morning????????? Sorry TMI!

Go lucky thumb -->








~ Kimberly


----------



## rach03

Kimberly, thanks for the prayers mama! TMI, I had loose stools from O until AF for a couple months there...I'm not sure why! And then since becoming pregnant again I've had pretty loose stools. On top of that the progesterone supplements are known to cause constipation...oh no, not for me apparently!

My poor bum is a little bit sore.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*kimberly* and *rach*: I have loose stools from O until AF and it gets worse as AF approaches. And when I am pregnant, I have morning sickness out that end several times a day







Must have something to do with progesterone, I guess...


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Happy 2008 Ladies!* I haven't checked in here in almost a week and I missed so much! I had to skim through the end of December and then move over here to make sure I didn't miss anything.

*Corrie* -







Congrats!!







What a wonderful way to begin 2008!

*Jen* - Thanks for saying I am in your thoughts in the December thread. That means a lot to me. All of you ladies are always in my thoughts too.

*Olerica* - Looking at your chart, I don't think you o'ed yet but should really soon based on CM.

*Katherine* - The pineapple is an interesting idea! I so hope it is the magic piece of the puzzle for you.

*Meredyth* - Best of luck with your betas and your appointment. Please keep us updated as soon as you can. I will be thinking of you.

*rach* - I am eager for your u/s tomorrow. Can't wait to hear the great news!

*Kimberly* - My







for a BFP for you tomorrow! Your chart looks really pretty!

*Me* - I am trying to think my positive thoughts as I begin my 12th week. I don't have nearly as much nausea which worries me but from what I have read that is normal. My boobs are not as sore now but they are more swollen and my bras are getting too tight. This worried me too because I used my sore boobs as a good sign but I have read this is normal too. I am still tired so this is the one symptom I wish would go away. I really need more energy to get my house back in order. It has taken all my energy to go to work and prepare for the holidays so my laundry and cleaning have taken a backseat. Nothing else really new to report on me. I am just moving along and hoping and praying for a healthy baby.


----------



## labortrials

So strange . . . I don't usually have this kind of trouble. But then again, I'm a pooper not a puker, so maybe it makes sense. Ugh. This is the sickest I've felt . . . not that it's stopping me from having my coffee.









Rachel (Sunshine) - I'm so glad that your pregnancy is going well. I hardly remember how I felt when I was 12 weeks. Other than the growing bulge and ouchie big boobs and still being quite tired, I think, I felt pretty normal. I'm sure things are going just fine. Have you listened for a heartbeat yet?

I'm researching endocrine disorders & autoimmune disorders & impact on pregnancy. Fun stuff. I just found out from a friend about the HPA axis, and well . . . it describes a LOT of what I feel & suffer from.







I'm pretty sure this is what my herbalist/mw was referring to in my consultation (w/o pulling out the big words). If I'm not pregnant this month, I'm going to hold off on ttc for a couple of months, I think, until I can get some stuff sorted out.


----------



## meredyth0315

I thought my stomach was the only one rebelling. I'd give anything to be constipated









*Rach* Can't wait until tomorrow for you!!!

*Rachel* I can't believe it's been 12 weeks already. Time surely does fly!

*Kimberly* Sending tons of baby dust!!! Can't wait to hear from you in the morning


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Sending good, sticky vibes to you, *meredyth* and *rach* (and *kimberly* too)!

Okay, so I *_might_* have made a decision. FINALLY! For now, LOL.







I have an acupuncture appointment later today, so I will probably get my period tomorrow. Then I won't be able to keep changing my mind! Anyways, here it is:
- Continue with prenatals, add 25 or 50 mg B-complex vitamin in mornings
- Continue dong quai until ovulation
- Add soy isoflavone caps: 80 mg CD 3&4, 120mg CD 5-7 (this takes the place of Clomid)
- Progesterone suppositories 2 or 3 times a day after ovulation
- No more vitex (had wierd spotting for a week this cycle)

If this doesn't work, I'll try Clomid the next cycle.
How does that sound? Feel free to critique/comment/recommend otherwise!


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa - that sounds like a well thought out plan. There have been controversial studies about soy - but to each his own. If soy was as bad as it's made out to be, the asian population wouldn't be here anymore. The only think I would ask is how you should take your B vitamin. I know it needs to be taken with something else (maybe even other Bs) to help with absorption.

Mere & Rach - many prayers and thoughts for both of you mamas!

Rachael - I can't believe you're twelve weeks already - that's outstanding!

I'm munching away on my 4oz of pineapple! (That's my daily amount - an arbitrary number, but it allows me to track it consistently at least.)


----------



## labortrials

Hmm, I am not convinced that the vitex caused your midcycle spotting. I had midcycle spotting last cycle (and a short cycle), but I've taken Vitex this month and things are more normal. Perhaps your body isn't responding well to the Vitex, but I'd sure speak with a knowledgeable herbalist at your earliest convenience!


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Rachel (Sunshine) - I'm so glad that your pregnancy is going well. I hardly remember how I felt when I was 12 weeks. Other than the growing bulge and ouchie big boobs and still being quite tired, I think, I felt pretty normal. I'm sure things are going just fine. Have you listened for a heartbeat yet?

*Kimberly* - We heard the hearbeat at my u/s at 6w6d and again at 10w2d. All was well! I am sure things are fine too. Surprisingly I don't feel overly concerned today. Maybe since I am very nauseous again









Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
*Rachel* I can't believe it's been 12 weeks already. Time surely does fly!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Rachael - I can't believe you're twelve weeks already - that's outstanding!

*Meredyth* and *Katherine* - I too feel like the 12 weeks went quickly in hindsight but at the time I thought I would never make it. I was 12 weeks yesterday based on o and 12 weeks tomorrow based on the baby's u/s measurements.


----------



## Olerica

Katherine - Pineapple? Count me IN!

Chessapeakeborn - Soy, huh? I do tofu in my smoothies every morning. Wonder if that's enough or if I have to buy the suppliment?

Meredyth & Rachael - I'm so excited for you and to hear the results of your tests!

Sunshine - I'm glad you are doing well!

Me: Well, DH noticed me displaying two "symptoms" of being pregnant the last few days (I had both last time). My roseacea has flared up despite being consistent with my care and protective of my skin... and I've been whiney about being slightly nauseated after 12:00 pm for the last few days. Hmm....


----------



## NullSet

I wanted to add my congratulations to *Corrie*.







That is so wonderful! Happy and healthy 9 months to you.

And for *Meredyth* and *Rach*, I hope your appts both give you wonderful news. Believe in yourself and your babes.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Rachel*: Congrats on being 12 weeks along!! I am so happy for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Chesa - that sounds like a well thought out plan. There have been controversial studies about soy - but to each his own. If soy was as bad as it's made out to be, the asian population wouldn't be here anymore. The only think I would ask is how you should take your B vitamin. I know it needs to be taken with something else (maybe even other Bs) to help with absorption.

Yeah, I heard some controversial stuff, but I think that was only regarding male consumption or a woman taking it all of the time (may affect FSH levels) or during O (does something to sperm?). It would be like taking a low does of Clomid all of the time. Or like taking progesterone all of the time. You only want to take those at a certain time in your cycle. So far, I haven't come across any negative information about taking it for a few days at the beginning of the cycle. And hey, I ate it all of the time when I conceived DD, so I figure taking it for a few days can't hurt too much! I hope!







: Oh, and thanks for mentioning something about the B vitamins - I will definitely look into how they are best absorbed!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Hmm, I am not convinced that the vitex caused your midcycle spotting. I had midcycle spotting last cycle (and a short cycle), but I've taken Vitex this month and things are more normal. Perhaps your body isn't responding well to the Vitex, but I'd sure speak with a knowledgeable herbalist at your earliest convenience!

How do you find an herbalist? The ND is too expensive and my acupuncturist is great, but not an herbalist. I am not sure if the vitex caused the spotting, but it is the only thing I did differently this cycle and this is the only cycle in recent memory that I have ever had spotting. But in addition to that, my temps have been low. And it doesn't look like I ovulated, whereas in my previous cycles when I wasn't on vitex, I would have ovulated by now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Chessapeakeborn - Soy, huh? I do tofu in my smoothies every morning. Wonder if that's enough or if I have to buy the suppliment?

I'm not sure if that is enough or not. It very well could be. But the recommendations I came across suggested restricting it to CD 3-7 or 5-9 to help bring on stronger, earlier ovulation and not interfere with the rest of your cycle.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
[I'm not sure if that is enough or not. It very well could be. But the recommendations I came across suggested restricting it to CD 3-7 or 5-9 to help bring on stronger, earlier ovulation and not interfere with the rest of your cycle.

Hmmm.... I wonder if my daily soy intake has something to do with my wonky periods over the last few years... Just after my father passed I started "eating better" and that included soy. Perhaps that's really the culprit to why I'm not as regular as I used to be! (I've had normal periods - high testoserone for 'at least' 8 years)

Can I just say that it's SO frustrating trying to figure this stuff out. I wish there was someone who could just plop down the answers for you in one fell swoop.







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, I agree! It can be sooo frustrating. As soon as I think I have something figured out, I learn something that changes it! There comes a point when I feel I must make a decision and then tell myself that I have educated myself as best I can. But I must say, the women here have helped me sooo much through this journery. Being able to come here and think through everything and share experiences with these other wise women has been invaluable.

By the way, anybody have any OPK preferences? I am thinking about the ones from early-pregnancy-tests.com where I got my pregnancy tests.


----------



## rach03

Thank you guys for the sticky vibes and well wishes...I'll be sure to update yall as soon as I get back tomorrow morning!


----------



## xakana

*Kimberly*-- Good luck! Your chart is looking good! And they're CNMs. I'm in Missouri, so... CPMs and lay midwives are illegal felons (so freaking ridiculous). And I can't afford to pay out of pocket, so I'm stuck with what my insurance covers, unfortunately. We have a great birthing center, just across the state line in KS, but I can't even pretend to afford it, plus I've heard they won't take moms past 41 or 42 weeks. If they'll adjust my EDD (I O in week 3, not 2, so by LMP, I was 43 weeks with my Lilly) and I don't have another baby get super comfy (I had 4 weeks of prodomal labor, she just didn't want to come out!) it might not be an issue, but, as I said, I can't afford them.

What I want is a good midwife delivering at the hospital that has family beds, because I'm not leaving my daughter behind when I give birth. Unfortunately, those who deliver at the 'good' hospital include the OB who banned me. The only homebirth midwife in the area who took insurance just cut ties to her doctors and can't legally do them now on this side of the state line (not that she could with a VBAC anyway, I don't think there is a doctor out there who'd support a HBAC).

*Katherine*--I'd just really rather be facing the VBAC v. UBAC choice right now than being TTC again. The pineapple info is very interesting--I was eating a lot of pineapple back when I conceived Lilly! Although I was eating it for months before when I was failing to conceive, too. But still, I'm willing to give it a try ^_^ Well, as much as I can tolerate, I'm sensitive to the acid. Good luck this month!


----------



## apmama2myboo

wow i am glad to see so many BFP's already, you ladies give me such hope! I had postpartum bleeding for about 7 1/2 weeks, then a week or so of what I think was EWCM, and then AF showed up. we weren't ttc yet, but i was hoping that the first real AF would be "normal" so we could go ahead to ttc, but my doc advised one "normal" period before ttc so we are now waiting some more. Those of you ttc, good luck! those of you who have conceived, sticky healthy baby vibes to you! those of you waiting, so am I


----------



## labortrials

Xakana - yeah, you've got a tough birth climate out there in MO. I've been following the *news*. I hope a good option for you emerges for you soon!!

Ok, I post on a small (now private) mainstream DDC board. This one gal flits in and out as her social life permits. Anyway, she just got pregnant by her new boyfriend. That's hard enough to take. She's on #3. BUT today took the cake. I had posted my Hasta la vista to 2007 there, and she responded today by telling me that she had me beat for 2007. Yeah, seriously. (Like it's a friggin contest anyhoo!) I responded by telling her that what she said was hurtful, even if she didn't mean it.







:

Today is one of those days when I just can't bring myself to leave the house. I've done a lot of cleaning and picking up, but I can't make myself go run my errands.







And I'm not looking forward to my DH not being home tonight.







Guh! I'm such a whiner today!


----------



## jmo

hey mamas, I'm so so behind...congrats to any new bfps!! We're finally back home! Hope e/o's holidays were fabulous. My wonderful New Years day present was a 29 day cycle!! AF arrived on 1/1 and I am so happy. This is officially 2 normal cycles since the last m/c and we are now ttc again!!!!! I told dh were going to dtd at least once a day all month long. I'm so getting pg this month. I'll try to catch up later but dd is sick w/ the croup and my house is filthy.


----------



## meredyth0315

Okay guys, I'm back (obviously







) and the results are......

Friday's beta: 1653

Monday's beta: 6151

Baby is sticking!!!!!!!!!

The lab hadn't sent my results over so we had to call while I was there and they faxed them over. I just can't thank you all enough for your love & hope & prayers, I'm convinced you all played a part in this







The downside today was that I can no longer be cared for by my midwife, she has to turn me over to the OB's as I've had 2 c-sections. She told me that they would schedule me for my third, absolutely no chance for vba2c. Maybe I'll go into labor on my own anyway and have my vbac after all. I'm having another u/s on the 30th. AND the big shocker, when she did my pelvic exam, she said I feel about 6-7 weeks which put me right back where I thought I was... stupid early u/s. Time to change my ticker back









*jmo* That's wonderful news!! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!

*Kimberly* Whine away mama, sometimes you just have to









*apmama* Big hugs to you









*xakana* Big hugs to you, too









*rach* Spotlight on you tomorrow!! I just know you'll see that little heart beating away









*chesapeake* I started taking in soy, something I had never done a few months before the m/c in July, but I really do think that the soy helped me, but didn't in any way contribute to the m/c. I learn so much from all of you, it's a wealth of reproductive knowledge here









I'm sorry if I missed anyone. I'm just so relieved and happy and I just don't know what else. Thank you thank you thank you all again so much


----------



## rach03

Oh Meredyth, that is wonderful news!







:

That is so crazy that she thinks you are 6-7 weeks again. Baby must have been hiding on that ultrasound!

I'm SOOO happy for you!


----------



## hannybanany

Oh Meredyth, I am so happy for you!!! Yay!

Rach, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow!

ChesapeakeBorn - I'd like to hear about the e-p-t.com OPKs, too. I've gotten them from babywishes.org, and I liked them. I'll have to compare prices









Me - I have tonsillitis







DH was out of town during the worst of it, poor DD was so bored. She watched a LOT of tv. No more 103 fever, but my throat's killing me. Sigh. The only good thing about this is that not being able to eat has given me a great head start on weight watchers...


----------



## chels_c2000

Mere- I was so excited to see your post!!!!! Go Sticky Baby Go!!!!!

Rach- I will be praying for you tom. I just know you will see a nice strong HB tom.

Update- This cycle I am starting to check my CM to see when I am ovulating. Today I had EWCM!!!! I am so excited. We BD yesterday and we will BD the next few days for sure. I am getting excited but still a little nervous. I guess we will see. I am going to test on the the 16th because I am going out of town for about 4 days and I know I will not be able to wait until after before I test. I would love to have a Sept. Baby (I would be due right at the end of Sept).


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Just got back from acupuncture and had to pop in here to see Meredyth's update before hittin' the hay..:yawning:

Yay *Meredyth*!!! I am so, so happy for you!! I think if you have a tilted uterus they sometimes can't see the baby on those early ultrasounds.

*Rach*: I'll be sending you good sticky-baby-on-the-ultrasound vibes as I go to sleep tonight! I just have a feeling that you will be holding this baby in your arms in August.

Well, I ordered my OPKs and bought some soy isoflavones and vit B 50 complex. So here it goes! Once this cycle is over we are TTC again. I am actually a little excited, and not just terrified now. Come on, body! You can do it!


----------



## Olerica

Meredyth! Awesome!!!

Chessapeke & ChelsC- This will be your cycle!

Hanny - Sorry about your tonsils... hopefully you'll be better very soon.


----------



## Olerica

I swear, I'm forever going to be at the end of a page as opposed to the top. I NEED the baby-luck.


----------



## fallriverfox

Meredyth!, I'm so glad to hear your good news!
Rach, I'll be waiting to hear your update tomorrow.








s for all


----------



## politys

Hi everyone,

Meredyth, great news!







:

Rach, thinking about you for tomorrow









Hannybanany, I'm so sorry you've been so sick! Sending get well vibes your way!







:

Kimberly, hang in there lady! Feelings always cycle







You're testing tomorrow, right?







:









Xakana, I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. Positive change is on the way (it has to be!)









Olerica, I'm with you. There's a lot to consider and wonder (and worry) about!







I think with our experience, we are much more conscious than most women TTC, who don't have such angst...

I had an interesting experience today. I went in for my follow-up mammogram imaging because of the microcalcifications in one breast which they wanted to get a closer look at, and when I announced that I might be pregnant (could be ovulating and that we're TTC) so that they would give me the lead apron, they didn't want to give me the mammogram. It was up to me, but of course I'm not taking any chances! I was really surprised - I thought it was safe if you were covered with lead! But the tech told me that there can be scatter, and during the first trimester they avoid it. So I'm waiting for the follow-up until either I have my period in a couple of weeks (they'll fit me in then) or...much later! In all likelihood there isn't a problem anyhow, and waiting a bit doesn't seem to present a problem even if there is. An interesting situation, isn't it!







:


----------



## chels_c2000

Chesapeake- I really hope that you have it figured out and this is you Month!!!!!

Katherine- I am getting ready to have so Pineapple!!!!! I really hope that it helps!!!!! There are going to be lots of BFP with all of us eating Pinapple!!!!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
)

I had an interesting experience today. I went in for my follow-up mammogram imaging because of the microcalcifications in one breast which they wanted to get a closer look at, and when I announced that I might be pregnant (could be ovulating and that we're TTC) so that they would give me the lead apron, they didn't want to give me the mammogram. It was up to me, but of course I'm not taking any chances! I was really surprised - I thought it was safe if you were covered with lead! But the tech told me that there can be scatter, and during the first trimester they avoid it. So I'm waiting for the follow-up until either I have my period in a couple of weeks (they'll fit me in then) or...much later! In all likelihood there isn't a problem anyhow, and waiting a bit doesn't seem to present a problem even if there is. An interesting situation, isn't it!







:

I am so glad that they let you know. Sometimes it seems like some doctors don't care unless you have had a BFP. I hope that is good luck and this month you are going to have a sticky baby


----------



## Olerica

Rach - That's awesome!

Chessapeake - ETA stands for Edited to Add

Katherine - Those are really beautiful lyrics!

CHELS: Thanks for sharing the top of the page vibes.







I'm passing it on to the next someone:







:

Not too much from me. Just on the 2WW. Oh I take the ER4YT/Dr. Peter D'Adamo prenatal vitamins. I love them and they don't make me ill or constipated.


----------



## boobs4milk

rach and meredyth-awesome news, congrats, ladies!

hanny- get well, soon!

politys-hopefully, you can put your mammo off for a while.

thanks for all of the tips, ladies. i'm getting desperate over here!!! i'll eat just about anything to get my bfp!!!

oh, and







s jen on th bfn and good luck to kimberly on testing. i need a shower!!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 

ETA (by the way, I have no idea what this stands for): *Kimberly*, thinking of you! Did you test this morning?
.

I think ETA is Edited To Add

And where is Kimberly? Waiting to hear


----------



## Sunshine4004

Yeah - I keep getting the too busy message too.

I took Nature Made Prenatal Vitamins before my BFP. Now I take prescription ones which just have more folic acid in them.


----------



## labortrials

GAWWWWLEEEEE! It took forever for me to get past the "server is too busy" message!!!

Rach, I'm so thrilled! And relieved!!! Phew!!!!







:





















:

CPB, hilarious smile.

BFN for me today, but it's only DPO10. Who knows?!
















Thanks for the support, gals!
















Kimberly


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Ohhhhh! _Edited to add_! That makes sense. I knew "estimated time of arrival" didn't make sense! I thought it could be something like "edited this after", but that didn't quite fit.

*kimberly*: It's still early!







:


----------



## fallriverfox

Kimberly, I hope you have better luck in a few days!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Rach-CONGRATS







s

Go baby go! Keep on growing!!!

Kimberly-sorry for the BFN! I tested the other day and got a BFN but now I am 3 days late for AF. I am testing again tomorrow.

Have a great day everyone!

Take care,
Jen


----------



## boobs4milk

oh, good luck, jen!!!

i just checked cm and OMG this is the egg-whitiest, stretchiest cm i've had since i've been ttc the last 18 months!!! weird thing is: it's only cd 10 (possibly 11 if you count that i was spotting heavily the day before i actually counted as cd 1). we bd last night, we'll be bd again tonight and tomorrow morning to be certain. i've never o'ed early, though. i don't want to bd our legs off and then o in 4-5 days and be too tired!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
oh, good luck, jen!!!

i just checked cm and OMG this is the egg-whitiest, stretchiest cm i've had since i've been ttc the last 18 months!!! weird thing is: it's only cd 10 (possibly 11 if you count that i was spotting heavily the day before i actually counted as cd 1). we bd last night, we'll be bd again tonight and tomorrow morning to be certain. i've never o'ed early, though. i don't want to bd our legs off and then o in 4-5 days and be too tired!

Wow, it's really sad that I am super excited about your CM!







Yay!!!!

Jen - wow, so you're LATE, eh?!









If I turn up pregnant, I'll be excited. If I'm not pregnant, I'll be relieved and disappointed. Thanks, e/o! Here's a tree hug for you all -->







:








Kimberly


----------



## jmo

Oh, rach!!!!! Yay!!!! I knew you'd have some good news for us!!!!!!







I understand being nervous about the RE maybe wanting you to go off the prog. I'd probably want to do the overkill method too. The RE sounds really great, though, and I'm SURE he knows what he's doing. Is your insur covering the prog?

kimberly, sorry about the bfn....but 10 dpo is definitely early still. Are you going to test again tomorrow?

And, what's w/ the server being too busy? I've never seen that before.







:


----------



## boobs4milk

oh, sorry about the bfn, kimberly. maybe it's too early? i've never gotten a bfp before af was due!

chanting *TEST TEST TEST TEST* at jen LOL


----------



## boobs4milk

forgot to say, thanks for being excited about my cm, kimberly LOL


----------



## rach03

Jen, I'm thinking positive thoughts!

Kimberly, I'm thinking positive thoughts for you as well that it was just a day too early.

Boobs4milk, yay for fertile CM!

Jmo, the progesterone is pretty much covered...it's $45 for an 18 day supply which is doable. If they don't care, I think I'd rather stay on it. They still haven't called today (I'm thinking maybe they didn't rush it this time since I'm already on the supplements) so I'll talk to him whenever he calls.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
oh, good luck, jen!!!

i just checked cm and OMG this is the egg-whitiest, stretchiest cm i've had since i've been ttc the last 18 months!!! weird thing is: it's only cd 10 (possibly 11 if you count that i was spotting heavily the day before i actually counted as cd 1). we bd last night, we'll be bd again tonight and tomorrow morning to be certain. i've never o'ed early, though. i don't want to bd our legs off and then o in 4-5 days and be too tired!


Congrats! I would say-have sex every other day (if you can for a few, then every day in like 4 -5 days)! I am praying for you-this will be your month!!!







s

I am NOT testing until tomorrow AM. I caved the other day so I promised myself I'd wait until I was a couple of days late!

Jen


----------



## hannybanany

Sorry about the BFN, Kimberly, but I agree with the others - it's totally possible that it's still too early.







:

Good luck tomorrow, Jen!

Ooh, B4M, yay for good CM!


----------



## fallriverfox

Good luck tomorrow Jen! I'll be watching for the results







:


----------



## heatherh

I take the Rainbow Light 6x per day PNV. I buy them from Vitacost. My mw recommended taking the 6x day types instead of a 1x because your body has a better chance of absorbing more of the vitamins. My pee is still day-glo sometimes.

Yeah, yeah YEAH *Rach*!!









My fingers and toes are crossed *momoftworedheads*. Hope this is your month!

Can I just whine for a minute? I am just.furious at my body. Ovulate already, dammit! What is going ON??? I was so excited when I got a fast and furious positive OPK on the first - thought I was getting a special birthday present. And still my temp was low this morning







DH was doing an "ovulate ovulate ovulate" chant over my tummy last night









Any guesses at all what's up? Sorry the CF info is sketchy - it's hard to determine what's mine, his and preseed when we're BDing all the time. I noticed that this weird delay thing happened this month and the month before last. Any theories about if I have a cranky ovary or something? I really doubt that's possible. Please talk me down guys!


----------



## labortrials

Speaking of CM







I now have creamy CM. Any thoughts? Tummy unsettled. Feeling "uterus-y".


----------



## rach03

Heather, my chart was like that last month. I got a postive OPK then didn't get the temp rise until like 3 days later. It was really weird and I was WAY stressed out. Remember, I asked for someone to slap me







Hoping you get your temp rise very soon!

Kimberly, creamy CM could be good!









And thank you all again for the congrats...you guys are the best. That little one got help with their heartbeat from your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kimberly-I always having creamy CM while PG I seem to have tons more PG than not. It has always amazed me to be honest with you!

Take care!


----------



## hannybanany

My HSG is tomorrow - think quick and easy, doctor-will-be-on-time thoughts for me, please







I'll let you all know if they find anything.


----------



## joshs_girl

I had loads to say earlier, now they've all flown my brain. So I'll keep it short...

Meredyth - I don't know that I ever said it, but YIPPEE for your great numbers!

Rach - yay again!

I take the Rainbow Light Prenatals - the six pills a day. You can get a two month supply from Vitamin Shoppe online for less than a one month supply costs in stores. They're spendy, but I like that they've added in herbs. Plus, I take two with each meal and I've had no tummy problems with them.

Hanny - GL tomorrow! I've heard soooooo many stories of people having an HSG done then getting pg the very same cycle - so I hope that holds true for you too.

Please give me a reality check and tell me that 5dpo is way too early to be having symptoms. Thank you and good night


----------



## labortrials

Deja vu . . . didn't I already post? I'm going CRAZY!







:

Katherine - 5DPO too early for symptoms . . . BAH! The last 2 times I turned up pregnant I *knew* I was pregnant seconds after conception.









Hanny - hope it will go well for you.

Eeee . . . . only 6 more hours until POAS! (Of course I can't WAIT a few days to test, not when there's a pee stick in my bathroom teasing me. Dang, wish it wasn't a spendy one.)














:








:









Kimberly


----------



## chels_c2000

Can wait to hear from all of you who are testing!!!!!!!!!!








: Lots of BFP







:


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone!









Hanny, I hope you have an easy appointment today!

Kimberly, 10 DPO is statistically really early (11 DPO too) - thinking about you. Babyvibes to you and everyone else testing this morning! Momoftworedheads?































I have a question. Which OPK do you gals like the best? I haven't used one, but am thinking of trying it next month...

I'm wrong, two questions! Do you find your CM thrown off when you're sick and have an elevated temp (my fertile CM has seemed much heavier than usual)? I only had a true fever for one day (when I didn't note a temp) but my temp was clearly elevated for a few days after it broke, and is back down (way down now). I haven't taken any cold meds, only some tylenol when I had the fever. I've had fertile CM for four days in a row, but clearly haven't o'd yet, according to my temps...my O range is Day 13-17, statistically (my chart is linked below)...

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## boobs4milk

kimberly-i'm going nuts over here, so do the world a favor and test already so i can't quit pestering the entire internet while i wait!!!

hanny-good luck today!

jen-did you test yet????????? i'm gonna have to go to page one and chart stalk while i wait LOL BFP BFP BFP BFP!!!

politys-i have been sick recently and this month i got ewcm very early. i went in and changed my chart this a.m. after talking with a few people because i was spotting heavily dec 24th so i decided i should probably count that as day 1. anyway, i'm cd 12 and getting the most awesome cm i've ever had! like, ever! i'm usually sticky or just bone dry until the o cramps start and my boobs get sore. i've got the awesome cm, and yesterday my cp was iffy...UGH! so, i'm not much help, just commiserating on the fact that there are really no certainties in this!


----------



## rach03

Good luck to the testers, can't wait for an update!

Hanny, good luck with your HSG. Mine was really not bad at all.

My RE's office just called and said my progesterone levels were still good at 28, so I could wean off the supplements OR continue them, it was my choice. I definitely chose to continue. I'm very happy they are letting me do that!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hi all (especially Jen - B4M)

I took another test- BFN!!!







But still no AF! I am going out to buy a digital test. This has happened to me before. With my third son, I took 5 tests (over 2 weeks), all negative! I had to finally go and get bloodwork. The girls at the lab told me my HCG was really high! I am praying and hoping that we'll get the same thing again.

Rach-good numbers! I would stay on the Progesterone until the 2nd tri!

Everyone else who is testing-Sending you lots of BFP dust!!

Hanny-Good luck today. Hope everything goes well!







s.

Take care-I'll be back later. I'll get a FR digital and test tomorrow, unless AF shows up.
Jen


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Wow, it's really sad that I am super excited about your CM!







Yay!!!!

That's one of the things I love about here--it's the only place I can say EWCM and have people cheer instead of saying "Ew!" ROFL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Heather, my chart was like that last month. I got a postive OPK then didn't get the temp rise until like 3 days later.

No, that's how it's supposed to be! It works like this--the OPK detects the LH surge, which is what causes you to ovulate. You surge before you ovulate. Now technically, that should be the next day after your positive OPK and then the next day, your temp rises (it happens after you've ovulated--once the temp is up, you're supposed to have got all your BDing in, 'cause that's the timer, if this was a game) but sometimes you detect the surge a day early (I detected two days in a row the month before I conceived) and that would give you the three day later thing. But OPKs don't seem to be greatly reliable.

As for PNVs--I take Spring Valley. It never upsets my tummy or anything, but I've been bad about remembering since the m/c. I used to take them daily, faithfully, now... Anyway, I prefer the ones my OB prescribed me (Prenatal Plus) because they actually reduced my morning sickness and made me feel good. They were pretty natural, too. Although the pharmacy gave me the chewables once and EW!! They tasted like berry flavored blood! It was awful! I couldn't choke them down, had to go back and get them to change it. I wish they were OTC, they worked so great.


----------



## xakana

*Kimberly*, your chart looks wonderful! Sorry about the -, but you have 2 more days before I'd even test!! Just stick it out!! The lack of a temp dip is very promising!


----------



## jmo

Good luck w/ the HSG today, hanny!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
My RE's office just called and said my progesterone levels were still good at 28, so I could wean off the supplements OR continue them, it was my choice. I definitely chose to continue. I'm very happy they are letting me do that!

Awesome news, rach!! I'd stay on them too....no reason not to be extra cautious, right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I took another test- BFN!!!







But still no AF! I am going out to buy a digital test. This has happened to me before. With my third son, I took 5 tests (over 2 weeks), all negative! I had to finally go and get bloodwork. The girls at the lab told me my HCG was really high! I am praying and hoping that we'll get the same thing again.

Definitely get some more tests....that's so weird about the bfns w/ your ds!!

*kimberly*, did you test yet today??????

So I took dd to the drs b/c she is still not better from what they told us was the croup. They did a chest xray and found out she has pneumonia! "Poor kid. She's on antibiotics now so hopefully she'll feel better soon. What a week!


----------



## labortrials

Oh man, sorry, I'm just NOW getting on here.

I thought I had a pee stick, but I didn't. LoL! So, I'm waiting to test. In fact, I don't know that I'll test until CD28. Well, if I go to the grocery store in the next day or so, you know I'll be buying pee sticks. LoL!

I'm in editor mode right now, so I gotta run. Thanks for the support and good wishes! xoxoxoxoxo







:








Kimberly


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Kimberly* - Your chart is still looking good.







:


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 

So I took dd to the drs b/c she is still not better from what they told us was the croup. They did a chest xray and found out she has pneumonia! "Poor kid. She's on antibiotics now so hopefully she'll feel better soon. What a week!

Oh, poor baby, hope she starts to feel better!! My ds seems to go from croup, to bronchitis, to pneumonia in a matter of about a week. I always feel awful b/c I don't rush him in b/c he doesn't sound so bad, then when I do take him he needs breathing treatments & antibiotics, and I get the "glad you brought him in." Like I don't feel guilty enough at that point!!!

*Kimberly* Way to hold off lady - not that we're anxiously waiting for you or anything.... come on CD28









*Jen (red)* All this testing procrastinating.... ughh!!! Come on tomorrow









*Rach* I'm so happy for you that you can stay on the supplements! I did some reading about it and it said until at least 14 wks is good - so yay for peace of mind!!!







:

*Katherine* You around today? Just thinking of you and hope all is well









*Hanny* Thinking of you today as well, hoping your HSG goes well


----------



## boobs4milk

kimberly-you have guts. i'm too weak to hold out most of the time!

jmo- get well soon to your dd!!!

my boobs hurt! woot woot!


----------



## boobs4milk

anyone else still nursing their toddler? i'm having one of those UGH WHY ARE WE STILL NURSING days over here.

we have been night weaned for almost a year and the other night she screamed for ninny??? after nearly 25 months, i'm growing weary.

sorry, rant over!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
DH was doing an "ovulate ovulate ovulate" chant over my tummy last night










Can I just say, Heather - that is SO funny!


----------



## joshs_girl

Kimberly - you are soooooo pregnant









Rach - I'm glad you get to stay on suppliments! That's so mind-relieving.

Yall, I totally yelped outloud when I took my bra off last night - my boobs hurt so badly! This morning they still feel pretty tender. Big Daddy last night said that they felt "heavy" which is how the felt my whole pregnancy. I know that doesn't mean anything, but I'm just praying it does.

Please tell me if you guys think this is ridiculous....Big Daddy's daddy was born on Christmas Eve and so Josh is so opposed to having a baby between Thanksgiving and New Years. Are we just insane for thinking about taking a month off of trying? I'd have to sit out my March cycle, which is the first cycle the doctor wants me to try Clomid. I think that Josh could convinced to try for a Christmas baby - especially if I brought in the doctor and the clomid and such. But I also know he'd be giving in just to make me happy. What are yalls opinions?


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh, I also have to add...this morning, woke up to an email that said "welcome to your 32nd week of pregnancy."

Yall, I'd be 32 weeks pregnant right now.


----------



## rach03

Katherine,







I'm sorry you got that email and that you are not 32 weeks pregnant.









I used to think I didn't want a Christmas baby, then I realized that getting babies wasn't going to be easy for me like it was the first time. Then I just pretty much decided he or she could come whenever they wanted, just as long as they got here safe and happy.

eta: oh and YAY for sore boobs!!!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Yall, I totally yelped outloud when I took my bra off last night - my boobs hurt so badly! This morning they still feel pretty tender. Big Daddy last night said that they felt "heavy" which is how the felt my whole pregnancy. I know that doesn't mean anything, but I'm just praying it does.

Please tell me if you guys think this is ridiculous....Big Daddy's daddy was born on Christmas Eve and so Josh is so opposed to having a baby between Thanksgiving and New Years. Are we just insane for thinking about taking a month off of trying? I'd have to sit out my March cycle, which is the first cycle the doctor wants me to try Clomid. I think that Josh could convinced to try for a Christmas baby - especially if I brought in the doctor and the clomid and such. But I also know he'd be giving in just to make me happy. What are yalls opinions?


Yea! for sore boobs! (What a strange thing to say outside of this forum). About the Christmas baby, I think that it would kinda stink to have your birthday during the period between Thanksgiving and the New Year, but honestly, if that was when my baby was born I don't think I'd care.

At the same time, I don't know if the concern is over birthday parties, being short-changed for gifts as it's so close to the holidays or what... but I was born really close to the 4th of July and I only had one birthday party that had friends - all of the other parties were with family at the lake (and sometimes a friend could come and stay the weekend). Who cares when your birthday is as long as you get one... a BIRTH day that is.

ETA: I'm sorry that you got the e-mail and that you aren't 32 weeks now.







I got one to the other day "You have completed your first tri-mester" Ug.







I went out immediately and changed all of my 'subscriptions'. Sucks.


----------



## hannybanany

Oh, jmo, I hope your DD feels better soon! Poor babe.

Rach, glad to hear your doc will let you stay on the supplements! Those numbers sound great.

Kimberly, your chart does look great!

Jen, sorry about the BFN. Hopefully a digital will give you the right answer









Yay for ouchy boobs, Katherine and b4m!

b4m, my 28 month old still nurses. Maybe your DD is coming down with something? My DD is just now, on her own, starting to sleep thru the night without "mommy milk".







: I was thisclose to nightweaning her!

Ok, had my HSG today. The procedure itself was easy, waiting for 2 hours for my Dr with a restless 2 year old was not







: Oh well. Dr didn't see anything wrong. But then she says, "what are we going to do next? try some drugs to get you pg?" I was like "huh?" Getting pg fortunately is not our problem, staying pg is. I'm frustrated with feeling like she doesn't really listen to me, or know what my concerns and problems are. I chose her because she's VBAC friendly, but I'm not feeling so confident in how she's handling the m/c stuff. Blah.


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh, I also have to add...this morning, woke up to an email that said "welcome to your 32nd week of pregnancy."

Yall, I'd be 32 weeks pregnant right now.

















I'm so sorry.







I'd have turned 32 weeks this past Tuesday. I cried when I saw that on my own calendar


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh, I also have to add...this morning, woke up to an email that said "welcome to your 32nd week of pregnancy."

Yall, I'd be 32 weeks pregnant right now.









I'm so so sorry. The other day I looked at my google homepage that said "You are 17 weeks pregnant!" right there on a cute froggie pregnancy ticker I had previously made.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Kimberly - you are soooooo pregnant









You think? You think? Cuz of my temps????? Huh huh HUH do ya do YA?????

Oh, and DD was born 12/30. I will say it's hard to do a party for her b/c ppl are out of town AND because Christmas is usually pretty well overwhelmed with Christmas/Birthday insaneness from the grandparents.







But, since DH is 11/24 and I'm 1/13 (hardly an improvement), I'm not bothered by her Christmas/NYr bday!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Ok, had my HSG today. The procedure itself was easy, waiting for 2 hours for my Dr with a restless 2 year old was not







: Oh well. Dr didn't see anything wrong. But then she says, "what are we going to do next? try some drugs to get you pg?" I was like "huh?" Getting pg fortunately is not our problem, staying pg is. I'm frustrated with feeling like she doesn't really listen to me, or know what my concerns and problems are. I chose her because she's VBAC friendly, but I'm not feeling so confident in how she's handling the m/c stuff. Blah.

Getting pregnant is SO NOT my issue either. I'm so confused. Speaking of which . . . I'm still waiting on test results. Off to pester the nurse.

Oh man, I'm busy and tired and feeling tired and a tad nauseated. (Yay!) Got errands to run. I'm also taking DD to meet a BIG dog at the shelter this afternoon. I showed y'all a picture a few days ago. He's a pyranees/aussie X. Can't have a baby? Get another pet!


----------



## joshs_girl

Kimberly - that attitude is how we ended up with our Thomas cat! And yeah, your temps def say pg to me - esp compared with your previous chart.

Hanny - I feel the same way about my doc as you feel about yours. I picked mine because he actually got a good doctor award from one of our local homebirthing associations - he'll actually let you vag birth twins!







: But it doesn't seem like he's listening to me when I'm telling him I have trouble getting pregnant. His answer, Clomid in three months. (well, two now.) And I don't think that's my problem- I'm Oing, and I feel it's a good strong O. I think my problem is getting that baby to implant and stick there. I think maybe you should try to schedule a one on one with her, and if that doesn't work, go on and see an RE. I'm glad the HSG went well though.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
anyone else still nursing their toddler? i'm having one of those UGH WHY ARE WE STILL NURSING days over here.

Yup, dd turned 2 in Aug (I'm too lazy to figure out how many months that is







) She recently went 5 days w/o nursing and I thought we were done but then w/ xmas travel and getting sick, she's back on. The other day I was so ready to be done and I told dh I was weaning as soon as she was feeling better. But today she only nursed for a few mins and said she was all done for the day and I was sad.







Who knows?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Please tell me if you guys think this is ridiculous....Big Daddy's daddy was born on Christmas Eve and so Josh is so opposed to having a baby between Thanksgiving and New Years. Are we just insane for thinking about taking a month off of trying? I'd have to sit out my March cycle, which is the first cycle the doctor wants me to try Clomid. I think that Josh could convinced to try for a Christmas baby - especially if I brought in the doctor and the clomid and such. But I also know he'd be giving in just to make me happy. What are yalls opinions?

I used to feel the same way about not wanting an xmas baby (or even another summer baby b/c I hate being pg when it's hot) but like rach just said, now that I know having more babies isn't quite so simple for me I'm gonna take whatever I can get. I'd probably keep on trying in March just b/c you never know.

and yay for the sore boobs!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Ok, had my HSG today. The procedure itself was easy, waiting for 2 hours for my Dr with a restless 2 year old was not 







: Oh well. Dr didn't see anything wrong. But then she says, "what are we going to do next? try some drugs to get you pg?" I was like "huh?" Getting pg fortunately is not our problem, staying pg is. I'm frustrated with feeling like she doesn't really listen to me, or know what my concerns and problems are. I chose her because she's VBAC friendly, but I'm not feeling so confident in how she's handling the m/c stuff. Blah.

Yeah, that would frustrate me too. It doesn't seem like she's listening at all if she's just offering you drugs to get pg.







: Do you still have to wait for the HSG results or is everything all good?


----------



## Mamato2

Hey guys! I am sort of back. I took a few months off after my last mc in Sept. I'm still not feeling ready to put my body through that hell again so hoping third time is the charm. This is the first cycle I started progesterone (on my own initiative, mainly to help with PMS first, ttc second). So I want to try a couple more cycles first before really ttc.

Today I was at our local Science World and it was full of women who either just had babies or were pregnant or well you get the picture. Its still so hard to see. I am thankful in some ways for that perspective though. I feel so grateful for my two already but I just can't give up my dreams of a bigger family yet. Its too important to me. My husband is totally confident it will happen for us and won't even let me sell my double stroller "in case we have two more close together". I soooo wish I had his confidence.

There are still some familiar faces on here. I can't believe Christine is at 14 wks already! We miscarried around the same time in September! And Rach, and so many more who are waiting and praying through the first trimester and beyond - Congratulations and best wishes and all the good vibes I can send







: and







:!


----------



## heatherh

*xakana* - that's all fine and good except I've never gotten a + OPK then... waited for DAYS for something to happen! I don't like inconsistent! Waaaahhhh.

You would think I could embrace the uncertainty and waiting by now. Nope!

*jmo* - hope your kiddo's up and running around again soon. Yucky.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
UGH WHY ARE WE STILL NURSING days over here.

'cause you're a rockin' kick ass mama! I only hope to be that good when the time comes for me.









*Olerica*- he he. Yeah, points to DH for maintaining his sense of humor despite the sheer exhaustion this cycle has brought upon us.







: ovulate, ovulate, ovulate







:

*joshs_girl*- I can tell you from experience that a birthday near the holidays (basically from early/mid Nov through mid Jan) SUCKS. That said - I've totally given up caring. I will not be wasting any eggs on being picky. I'm awful at letting stuff go, but this definitely falls under what will be, will be.

*hannybanany*- I'm glad the HSG went well. Hopefully it'll help out even if the doc didn't see anything.

*labortrials*- Your temps are so pretty!







:

Welcome back, *Mamato2*!

Oh yeah. Temp might be up - I don't totally believe it yet.


----------



## boobs4milk

rach-i'm glad you are getting to stay on the supplements, but really glad that you may not even need them!

katherine- huge, big ol'







s my bday is 12/23, natalie's (and bill's aunt!) is 12/9 and my stepson's is 12/6. it's nuts, but we manage for now. our problem is them all being so close together and close to christmas that we are majorly broke. we haven't really bought natalie anything the last two years but that won't cut it next year. i'm with all of the others, though. i'll take what i can get, i am not going to be picky and i'm not going to take a month off...but i've been after this for nearly 18 months and i'm getting greedy LOL

hanny-so sorry that your dr doesn't listen but woohoo for clear tubes!!!

kimberly- test already, i'm going crazy...seriously! lol

jennifer-welcome back. hoping you get a sticky bun in your oven soon!







s we had a pg explosion here back when i lost zoe, so i kwym!

ok, i have me, jmo and hanny down for bf a toddler. anyone else?

jmo-the most she's gone is about 24 hrs. she's just getting over a cold, and she was nursing more during that, too. sometimes i think i'll be sad, others i think i'm ready, just waiting for her.

hanny-we did nightweaning when i was pg, so at about 16-17 months. i just couldn't take the all-night nursing because it made me nauseous.


----------



## labortrials

Welcome back, Jennifer. I hope the third time is the charm, indeed!

Heather - giggle, you said my TEMPS are pretty.









Testing - well, it's 8.30pm. I'm in my PJs. I didn't go to the store. I have no tests. So, I'll maybe test Sunday. Sorry to be such a tease.









Blood test results - normal. Huh, I'm surprised and not surprised. Ok, whatever. Told the nurse that I'm not interested in the endo biopsy at this time.

I took home Blinkin from the shelter today. Honestly, I don't know how ANYONE could give up this love of a dog! He's doing well with our other dog, Huck, and with our DD. DH loves him too . . . phew! (He didn't meet the dog until I brought him home.) Oh, this one is cute too.








Kimberly


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I took home Blinkin from the shelter today. Honestly, I don't know how ANYONE could give up this love of a dog! He's doing well with our other dog, Huck, and with our DD. DH loves him too . . . phew! (He didn't meet the dog until I brought him home.) Oh, this one is cute too.

oh, blinkin is sooooo cute!!!!! I would have totally taken him home too. Yay for new dogs and you're totally pg so yay for new babies!! Post you bfp tomorrow, please.


----------



## chels_c2000

Kim- You are keeping us hanging. Hopefully you will get a BFP On Sunday!!! Your new pup is so cute. I love the pic of you are your daughter. We are thinking about getting another dog as well. We already have one and she was a very easy puppy and very easy to train. I pretty much think she is the best dog in the world (but I am a little basis!!!!) I am nervous about getting another dog.

Boobs4milk- Yeah for sore Boobs!!!!!!









Katherine- I can understand how it might be hard to have a Birthday around the holidays but I know for us any baby any time will work for us. You never know Big Daddy might change his mind.
Sorry about the mailing!!!!

Thanks for everyone input on the prenatal vit. It is just really hard to know what is what in the vit. world.

So I am really confused about my CM. This is the first month I have really been checking. The past three days in the morning I have had lots of EWCM but by the evening it is way less. What is going on? I am worried about because DH and I typicallly only BD at night (I am not a mornig person.) We are going to BD tom. morning but it might be completely gone by then. I am at CD 14. We BD CD 10, 11, 12, and today but I am worried about the CM. I wish this wasn't so confusing.


----------



## labortrials

Chels - do you have a chart link to post? I'm sure some of the gals here who are proficient chart analyzers could help you out.

Me - well, temp is still climbing. LoL, I begrudgingly got out of bed at 3am to pee so I temped and it was 98.3 but temped again at 6.45 when I woke up and it was 98.4. I haven't peed yet, because even though I have the urge to pee, I don't really think I have to pee, and I'm considering driving in the dark (it's still midnight dark here at 7.30am) to the nearest store (like only a mile away), so I can test. Because I am a crazy insane person with an overwhelming urge to pee ON A STICK.









Blinkin did really well last night. He slept beside me (well, he was on the floor though he tried several times to join me and DH in bed).







I realized last night that he is the FIRST dog that I have ever chosen. He is MY first dog, really when you get down to it. My 35th bday is this month, so I'm claiming him as my present.
















Kimberly


----------



## joshs_girl

Jennifer - welcome back mama. The progesterone...what CDs are you taking it and in what amount? I know the feeling about seeing pregnant women everywhere....yesterday in Ikea a woman passed us with almost newborn twins and I just started bawling. Just when you think it's getting better....

I'm so glad you said your losses make you more grateful. On a mainstream board I'm on, I called out a few people (not directly, but they still got the point) about not being grateful for their pregnancies and that I would give anything to be in their place.

I love your husband's attitude - that is so beautiful!

Heather - I hear you about being inconsistent. That's why I'm not temping this cycle - I couldn't take the discrepancies between my temps and my monitor anymore! It would be nice if our bbodies were consistent in at least one thing!

You would think I could embrace the uncertainty and waiting by now. Nope!

Jen - that is an awful lot of holiday birthdays! Our family is like that in March - we have SIX!

Kimberly - why aren't you up at 830 like am and updating your chart?







Blinkin is seriously beautiful btw, that pic is so stinking adorable!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
oh, blinkin is sooooo cute!!!!! I would have totally taken him home too. Yay for new dogs and you're totally pg so yay for new babies!! Post you bfp tomorrow, please.

















:

Chels_c - are you just checking CF or are you temping as well? Don't worry about the time of day you have your EWCF. I never have it show up more than once a day (and generally only just one day do I see it.) Also, how do you check your fluid? Do you go "spelunking?"









*Boob Watch 2008*

(Okay, maybe I've been watching too much election coverage, but whatever.) Last night, they were too sore to lay on my tummy. But this morning, they feel totally fine.









Thank you all for the opinions on the holiday birthdays. I did point out to Big Daddy last night that we could always celebrate their "half birthday" in June - and he thought that was a great idea. So I imagine I won't be sitting out my March cycle









And to share the ridiculously cute pet picture wealth

Thomas
Gracie Lou
Nanuq


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello all,

Well, here we go again, another BFN! I did not get a digital yet, I still had another test here. I did not go out at all yesterday. It is so freezing here!

So, today I am getting the digital. We'll see.

Take care all. This is so frustrating......

Jen


----------



## Olerica

Josh's Girl: Love the pets! I kinda fell for Gracie Lou until I saw Nanug face (How do you pronounce that name?)

Rebecka: Blinkin is a pretty dog too! (I hope you test soon so we can get hear your positive results.... wait, is that selfish? )









I live in a place with NO PETS, well - the walking around kind. I do have 1 Beta named Griffin. No photos of him though.

Well, I Ov'd on the 1st aparently, but I don't know if we caught this one. DH has been stressed about some work things and some stuff going on in our Co-Op so he's not exactly been 'helpful'. Stress sucks.

I read someone's loss story last night and I realized in my effort to move on that I've not really delt with my own loss. I kept telling everyone that 'these things happen for a reason' and that 'it was so early' but the truth is... my heart is broken. I wanted this baby so much. It would have been born in my birth month, near my birthday. Why did it have to go?

I don't like to blame god for things (complicated religious stuff) but I'm not a young woman. I was so stunned when we finally, FINALLY got pregnant after 10 great years of marriage. I wanted this baby and DH wanted this baby and now I have no baby.

I want to hear about everyone else's positive because I WANT MINE!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,
Well, here we go again, another BFN! Jen

I'm sorry about that, MomofTwoRedheads. I hope that you get your BFP with your digital. Was it you that said this is your pattern?


----------



## labortrials

Not a HINT . . . not even a HINT that I'm pregnant.























Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

Ok, is it my imagination from the BFN or am I having PMS. Ugh. I definitely feel like I could start my period in the next few days. Ah well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I read someone's loss story last night and I realized in my effort to move on that I've not really delt with my own loss. I kept telling everyone that 'these things happen for a reason' and that 'it was so early' but the truth is... my heart is broken. I wanted this baby so much. It would have been born in my birth month, near my birthday. Why did it have to go?

I don't like to blame god for things (complicated religious stuff) but I'm not a young woman. I was so stunned when we finally, FINALLY got pregnant after 10 great years of marriage. I wanted this baby and DH wanted this baby and now I have no baby.

I want to hear about everyone else's positive because I WANT MINE!

I feel for you, I really do. With the God stuff, I hear ya. It's complicated. That's why I joined the Believe God (Beth Moore) study with other loss mamas. We only JUST started, so maybe you should join us? http://www.freewebs.com/hopeandbelieve/index.htm. I didn't set it up, MacKenzie did, so I don't know how many actual participants there are. I'm Anglo-Catholic, so Beth Moore is a big CHANGE. Still getting used to the "style", ya know?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,

Well, here we go again, another BFN! I did not get a digital yet, I still had another test here. I did not go out at all yesterday. It is so freezing here!

So, today I am getting the digital. We'll see.

Take care all. This is so frustrating......

Jen

Sorry Jen!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Kimberly - why aren't you up at 830 like am and updating your chart?







Blinkin is seriously beautiful btw, that pic is so stinking adorable!

Thomas
Gracie Lou
Nanuq

Dude, I did! Have a look see!! Love the pics of your pets. Yeah, I'm definitely gonna order the S5. Def!

Ummm, ok, so it's MONTANA in JANUARY . . . and we had an ICE STORM last night. What is up with this wierd warm weather. (Ooo, how alliterative of me.)








BIG HUGS GALS!!
~ Kimberly


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
So strange . . . I don't usually have this kind of trouble. But then again, I'm a pooper not a puker, so maybe it makes sense. Ugh. This is the sickest I've felt . . . not that it's stopping me from having my coffee.









Other than the growing bulge and ouchie big boobs and still being quite tired, I think, I felt pretty normal.

Hope you feel better and







THATS NORMAL??!!









Josh-girl









momoftworedhead: I usually get a postive early and it took being a week late this BFP. Hang in there, my fingers are crossed for you









labortrials: PO that stick :LOL


----------



## labortrials

Zona - I don't think that last quote was mine. My growing bulge is on my backside.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
*Boob Watch 2008*
(Okay, maybe I've been watching too much election coverage, but whatever.) Last night, they were too sore to lay on my tummy. But this morning, they feel totally fine.








Thank you all for the opinions on the holiday birthdays. I did point out to Big Daddy last night that we could always celebrate their "half birthday" in June - and he thought that was a great idea. So I imagine I won't be sitting out my March cycle

















at Boob Watch 2008. And I love the half bday idea....the perfect solution.







I really didn't see you sitting March out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well, here we go again, another BFN! I did not get a digital yet, I still had another test here. I did not go out at all yesterday. It is so freezing here!
So, today I am getting the digital. We'll see.

Jen,







Maybe the digi will have something else to day?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Not a HINT . . . not even a HINT that I'm pregnant.
















Hmmmmm....I don't get this. What tests are you using? It still might just be too early.









DD is finally feeling better this morning!!!







: And when dh gets home this afternoon I am going shopping BY MYSELF!!!! Oh the joy.

~







Jenna
(I feel like a dork that I never sign w/ my real name when I know all of yours, so here ya go!)


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Chels - do you have a chart link to post? I'm sure some of the gals here who are proficient chart analyzers could help you out.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Chels_c - are you just checking CF or are you temping as well? Don't worry about the time of day you have your EWCF. I never have it show up more than once a day (and generally only just one day do I see it.) Also, how do you check your fluid? Do you go "spelunking?"










I am not charting or temp. just trying to pay attention. DH isn't so crazy about the charting or temp. Doesn't like the idea of just BDing just to have a baby. (Honestly, It is all that is on my mind.) Anyway. I am just checking when I go the bathroom by wiping. I don't know if I am up for "spelunking" just yet.







. What is the best way to check? I am really don't know a lot about it, just trying to see if it could give me an idea. This morning it was pretty much gone.







We BD anyway.


----------



## fallriverfox

Jen and Kimberly, I'm sorry the pee sticks are giving you a rough time







, hopefully it's just a little early.

josh's_girl, Boobwatch 2008 is bumming me out. I'm 10 dpo and I have no symtoms. None! Nothing I can even blow completely out of proportion. But good for you, I look forward to getting updates









And I went out and bought pineapple today. DH thinks I've lost my mind.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Thanks to everyone for your replies reg the BFN-It is 18 DPO, I don't know anymore. I am beyond tired, my boobs are huge and that's about it. I've been cranky but I think that's because I'm tired.

Katherine-I didn't think you'd skip TTC in March, but hoping you get a BFP before then. The 1/2 birthday idea is fun!

Kimberly-Hoping for a BFP for you. Sending lots of dust your way.

Olerica-This was the pattern with my 3rd pregnancy. This (hopefully) will be my 6th pregnancy, 4th earth child.
With my 4th and 5th pregnancies, I got + right away.

Jenna-glad to hear your wee one is feeling better! Have fun on your shopping trip.

fall river fox-enjoy that Pineapple.

Take care! Happy Saturday.

Jen


----------



## labortrials

Yeah, DPO12 "could" still be early, but I think my last 2 + came by DPO12. Have to check my chart, I serpoze.

I'm getting PRETTY crampy, so it's either (1) my imagination (2) AF on her way (3) implantation







. Hope so!

Then again, if I don't turn up pregnant, then I can ski this season!!








Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Yeah, DPO12 "could" still be early, but I think my last 2 + came by DPO12. Have to check my chart, I serpoze.

Wow, really lame when you start quoting YOUR OWN SELF!









Just looked at my chart, and duh . . . I'm only CD25/DPO12, and last BFP was CD28/DPO14. So, it MUST be too early to test.

Here's to hopin'! Just know that if I end up +, I have NO intention of leaving this group any time soon, so don't get any ideas or nothin'.















Kimberly


----------



## joshs_girl

Kimberly - it's also entirely, entirely, e-n-t-i-r-e-l-y possible that you did not O until CD19 (what FF has marked as 6DPO.)

You were stressed this last cycle, so it def could have made your chart wonky. Just a possible suggestion if you keep getting BFNs and AF doesn't show.

Back with more later - I'm obsessed with a new knitting project at the moment


----------



## A Mothers Love

*AF just started after 7 days of spotting. That is not "normal" for me, but that is the way it is







We will try again after I finish my meds for a sinus/ear infection. so, maybe this month will do it for us. my cycles are super stupid after the last m/c. I hope I get "normal" again soon(so I know what's going on) My MW want's me to go get another HCG to make sure it has gown down more, so, I guess that is my next step.*


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Kimberly - it's also entirely, entirely, e-n-t-i-r-e-l-y possible that you did not O until CD19 (what FF has marked as 6DPO.)

You were stressed this last cycle, so it def could have made your chart wonky. Just a possible suggestion if you keep getting BFNs and AF doesn't show.

Back with more later - I'm obsessed with a new knitting project at the moment
























agree entirely! Look at that rise, Kimberly!

And fallriverfox, don't worry - at 10 dpo, I think most women don't have any symptoms!







:

Hey - while everybody's online today - who uses an OPK, and which one do you like?







I don't know which to order for next month (just being proactive!)

Happy saturday is right! Though it's cold and overcast outside







:


----------



## politys

Sorry AF appeared, A Mothers Love!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Kimberly - it's also entirely, entirely, e-n-t-i-r-e-l-y possible that you did not O until CD19 (what FF has marked as 6DPO.)

You were stressed this last cycle, so it def could have made your chart wonky. Just a possible suggestion if you keep getting BFNs and AF doesn't show.

Back with more later - I'm obsessed with a new knitting project at the moment









Hmm, remotely possible, though it'd REALLY REALLY out of character for me to have a 97.7 coverline. I normally spend MOST of the pre-O part of the cycle hanging down around 97.1. I did change thermometers right around that time, but based on past history and past past history, I'm inclined to go with FF's assessment though a CD19 O is certainly a possibility with me.

Anyone have any thoughts on why my cycle length is fairly stable but ovulation varies so much. Simply stress??

Thanks, e/o.

AMLove - I am sorry,


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I don't know if I am up for "spelunking" just yet.








. What is the best way to check? I am really don't know a lot about it, just trying to see if it could give me an idea. This morning it was pretty much gone.







We BD anyway.









Well, I have recently ventured into the spelunking camp and I'm all for it. I didn't think I was up for at first either, but really it just seems more accurate. I don't have the patience to wait for it to come down, iykwim. I really feel like we gotta catch that egg this month so I'm all about being as thorough as possible. My dh thinks the whole CF and temping thing is a little wacky too (esp since we have no trouble conceiving, just staying pg), but I just like as much knowledge as possible!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
ok, i have me, jmo and hanny down for bf a toddler. anyone else?

I don't mind bf'ing my toddler, but she's only 14 months (15 months next week) so ask me when I'm a few months into my pregnancy







I'm aiming for 2-3 years minimum, though and planning to tandem nurse if she wants.

*Heather*--I know what you mean! I hate the inconsistency, which is why I quit the OPKs. I got pregnant using CM alone with Lilly, so I consider it the first sign, then temps, then monitors. I'm going to use an OPK around the 20th, see if I get a + and if not, oh well. I'll still BD









*Olerica*--my DH was throwing a fit when we conceived Lilly and not BDing much because he was feeling like we were only BDing when I wanted (which was nothing new, so I don't get why that annoyed him) and we seriously only BDed ONE day the whole month (so I knew my exact conception week) and she stuck









*Kimberly*--when TTC Lilly, I had the "I'm pregnant!" feeling each month until I got tested and as soon as I got my BFN, the next day I'd start AF. It was like I needed to know I wasn't to start. Congrats on adopting Blinkin!

Quote:

Kimberly - it's also entirely, entirely, e-n-t-i-r-e-l-y possible that you did not O until CD19 (what FF has marked as 6DPO.)
ITA 100%!! If not, it looks a bit triphasic (which is a good thing for TTC!). My coverline went up from being in the 96s to the 97s the month I conceived my lost one and I wonder if the temp rise was an indicator that my fertility was returning in full.

*ChelsC*--that's how I check CM and how I conceived Lilly. The wiping method. Spelunking always just confuses my determination, as it always seems watery further up, but I get a pretty accurate difference wiping--at least for the CM that matters!
*
A Mother's Love*--I was told that spotting for 2-3+ days before AF is a sign of a progesterone problem? I'm sorry AF is here, though!


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Zona - I don't think that last quote was mine. My growing bulge is on my backside.









sad when I can't even get the quote button to work....









Praying for some BFP's here!!!!!!


----------



## labortrials

Xakana, I don't usually get that pregnant "feeling" unless I'm pregnant. Dunno.

DEFINITELY am crampy (like premenstrual) tonight. My only concern is that it's looking like another short cycle. I had a 26 day cycle last month, and based on how I feel tonight . . . I'm expecting AF tomorrow or the next day at the latest. I still think that my O was on CD13 though I didn't have the CM at that time.

OK, so how's this for DRAMA . . . I live on a nice street. New little enclave of homes in a good part (though older) of town. I'm poop scoopin' the yard. (Ugh. I wanted to barf!) And a dude with a friggin' assault weapon walks by just off the path (probably 10ft from me), with his weapon drawn. He looked like a cop, but since he didn't say (over my 4' fence), "Lady, go inside." or "Lady, everything is fine. Proceed with what you are doing." I got freaked out. Called DH who told me I was insane and needed to call 911. Call 911 and there's some sort of stand-off setting up 3 houses down from us. The recommendation was to go inside or evacuate. Uhhh... ok. Meanwhile, DH tries to come home, and the police won't let him through. I get DD and the dogs and get in the car, call 911 to see if it's safe to drive out of my garage. They say there's a cop at the door. Cop tells me to leave.

It was so scary. I was totally hyperventilating/wheezing. Anyway, I guess our neighbor was threatening himself or his wife with a gun. She called 911. He wouldn't surrender. There was a stand-off for a while. He surrendered about 1-1/2 hours later. He was taken to the hospital for psych.

Man, I could sure use a drink.

Oh, and we were putting DD to bed, and our doorbell starts ringing. We had JUST gotten back home, DH is up with DD; I wasn't about to answer the door alone. Anyway, some middle schoolers were being chased by some guys, and luckily we answered the door.

Can I just say that I need a drink?!

I guess I'll make some tea and go to bed instead.


----------



## jmo

kimberly, dude, I'd so be on my third glass of wine by now!! What a night! Hope things quiet down for you.

So I just got the evite for a friend's baby shower today and I saw on the guest list the name of a midwife I interviewed before the first m/c. I m/c'd shortly after we talked and never called her back. So I have no idea how to handle this scene. Ugh, it's a super small gathering and I can't just avoid her but I soooo do not want to be bringing up my m/c's at my friend's shower. Maybe she won't remember me? What would you all do?


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kimberly- What a crazy night. Glad you all are ok. Hope that doesn't happen again any time soon. I would have had to have a drink or at least some tea!







s. Did you test again?

jmo- if you run into her, I would just be brief. Many times people choose a different practioner so I wouldn't worry about it. Have fun! You are so brave. If I was invited to a shower, no matter how close I was to the person, I wouldn't go right now!

Well, took the digital test ladies this AM, BFN! This is the third - test! I am not testing again for 3 days, I'll be 21 DPO.
I checked my CP last night, it is high and tne CM was
sticky. I am now 6 days late for AF. What is up? I am nauseous, exhausted (and I have been getting a lot of sleep), big sore boobs and cranky! I mean cranky.
Take care ladies! Happy Sunday.

Jen


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*jmo*: That's a tough one. I would just play it by ear and see if you think she recognizes you. If she does, you can quietly pull her aside and mention something. But I think she would probably have some tact and probably not bring anything up, even if she doesn't know what happened.

*kimberly* Congrats on the dog! I sooooo want to adopt a dog, but DH isn't quite ready yet. And what happened in your neighborhood is CRAZY!!! We live in a really nice neighborhood too, but last summer some quy who lives 3 doors down went nuts and tried to assualt 3 women! I do not go walking by myself anymore.

*chels_c*: Is it possible that what you thought was EWCM in the mornings was actually seminal fluid from the night before?

As for me, I have no idea what is going on this month. Here I am on CD 39 (not unusual), but I have had some serious cramping over the past few days. And I had that spotting awhile back. None of this ever happens (except the long cycle part).


----------



## Olerica

Whew! I just read *Kimberly's* post. Holy crap!







: Hope everything has settled down in your neighborhood! I also hope AF does NOT come to visit over the next few days and that you have caught the egg.

*JMO:* I think you go, and if she recognizes you (and why) just say that you ended up not needing her services due to a change of status. She'll get the picture. Unfortunately it happens all the time. It's your news and your situation and if she's at all rude, you'll know that perhaps she's not the provider for you. A miscarriage is not shameful. You don't need to feel badly.









*Xakana:* Your lips (fingers) to God's ears! I am feeling a little "odd" again.... and hopeful.









*Zonapellecula:* Amen, amen, amen!

*A Mothers Love:* Sorry about AF.

*FallsRiverFox:* Here's to hoping it's just to early.

*ChelsC:* Spelunking is no big deal.









*MomOfTwoRedheads:* I think there is still hope until AF comes. Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon.

*Polytis:* I have used the Clearblue Easy Fertility Monitor and their sticks. I think that they are horribly expensive and have NEVER gotten a high fertility on the sticks and have gotten a only a few highs on the monitor. I just think that they are really stressful. I've been using a cheepie saliva ovulation microscope. If I'm not pregnant, I'm going to invest in a nicer one that I found at www.maybemom.com

*Me:* Well, my temps are climbing. I've moved into my two week wait, my stomach has been queezy and I've just been "off" - I won't test until Feb 1 (promise to DH). It helps that I don't have any tests at home... and I hate to go to the drugstore.


----------



## boobs4milk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 

'cause you're a rockin' kick ass mama! I only hope to be that good when the time comes for me.









aww, thanks heather!!! when you get your babe, if you ever need any help i'll be here for ya!!!

jen-thinking of you. i had another of our meetup dreams and there were kids running around everywhereLOL







s so sorry about the bfn

kimberly-that is some crazy shizit! i hope you all got some rest!

aml-







s sorry af is here









jenna-so glad your dd is feeling better!

chesapeake- so sorry that you are having confusing signs. you aren't the only one, but at least i am having reg. length cycles. i hope you can find some answers.







:

me-i'm having a major panic attack. look at my chart!!!!!!!!! one more high temp and I"VE MISSED OVULATION FOR THIS MONTH! can you believe that? i was doing the 'every other day' thing as suggested because i thought O should be almost a week away and whammo. i nearly threw up when i saw this a.m.'s temp. this SUCKS! i got a little crampy friday and the boobs were a bit tender, but i usually have horrific o pains and sore boobs that get all red and angry. i did have a moment when natalie was nursing when i wanted to scream, but that's just because the little snot bit me!

i wish we had better ins. so that i could go to the dr. my body is all out of whack and there's not really anything i can do about it. we did buy some pineapple yesterday, but it looks like it's all over but the crying for this month. BLEH!







:


----------



## politys

Thanks Olerica! I'll check out the link you recommend!

Just waking up here and reading the news online









Kimberly, what a crazy and tumultuous evening! Peace, mama!







Glad you guys are all right! Tea, relaxation, gratitude...When do classes start up again for you? For us, tomorrow! It's always exciting beginning again...

I think my ovulation is delayed from being sick, or maybe my temp is on the rise, and it happened yesterday (hard to tell). More EWCM today!

Do you guys ever get funny (ever so slightly crampy) feelings in your abdomen around O time?


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me-i'm having a major panic attack. look at my chart!!!!!!!!! one more high temp and I"VE MISSED OVULATION FOR THIS MONTH! can you believe that? i was doing the 'every other day' thing as suggested because i thought O should be almost a week away and whammo. i nearly threw up when i saw this a.m.'s temp. this SUCKS! i got a little crampy friday and the boobs were a bit tender, but i usually have horrific o pains and sore boobs that get all red and angry. i did have a moment when natalie was nursing when i wanted to scream, but that's just because the little snot bit me!

(

boobs4milk, it looks like you could have easily caught the egg, though (with BD on day 11)!







Hang in there, cycle buddy! (I'm on CD 15)


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Whew! I just read *Kimberly's* post. Holy crap!







: Hope everything has settled down in your neighborhood! I also hope AF does NOT come to visit over the next few days and that you have caught the egg.

*JMO:* I think you go, and if she recognizes you (and why) just say that you ended up not needing her services due to a change of status. She'll get the picture. Unfortunately it happens all the time. It's your news and your situation and if she's at all rude, you'll know that perhaps she's not the provider for you. A miscarriage is not shameful. You don't need to feel badly.









*Me:* Well, my temps are climbing. I've moved into my two week wait, my stomach has been queezy and I've just been "off" - I won't test until Feb 1 (promise to DH). It helps that I don't have any tests at home... and I hate to go to the drugstore.

Thanks, girl.

JMO - I agree with Olercia.









LoL, you know that the grocery store usually sells pee sticks. Mwhahahaaha! I'll be so impressed if you actually WAIT to test. I haven't been able to withstand the "Test" chant here on the thread. Mwhahaahahahaahahahahaha!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
me-i'm having a major panic attack. look at my chart!!!!!!!!! one more high temp and I"VE MISSED OVULATION FOR THIS MONTH! can you believe that? i was doing the 'every other day' thing as suggested because i thought O should be almost a week away and whammo. i nearly threw up when i saw this a.m.'s temp. this SUCKS! i got a little crampy friday and the boobs were a bit tender, but i usually have horrific o pains and sore boobs that get all red and angry. i did have a moment when natalie was nursing when i wanted to scream, but that's just because the little snot bit me!


I looked at your chart, and I don't see what you're worried about. Possibly your temp on the 31st was an irregularity?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Kimberly, what a crazy and tumultuous evening! Peace, mama!







Glad you guys are all right! Tea, relaxation, gratitude...When do classes start up again for you? For us, tomorrow! It's always exciting beginning again...

I think my ovulation is delayed from being sick, or maybe my temp is on the rise, and it happened yesterday (hard to tell). More EWCM today!

Oh man, I'd blow my brains out if I had to go back already, LoL! No, we don't go back for 2 more weeks. Yay!!!! I still have so much to do before I'm ready for the new semester. But yeah, the start of a new semester is always exciting. Plus almost all of my teaching is continuous - 1yr theory series and 1-1 instruction.

Well, no AF. I think those cramps from last night are subsiding, so who knows! Maybe I'm just NOW implanting?? Temp dropped today. Well, as you all know, one temp doesn't necessarily mean anything w/o reference to the overall pattern. I was SO SURE that AF was coming, and now I'm back to wondering. Alright then.

Didn't sleep well last night. Had to pee in the middle of the short night, which of course, caused me to agonize since I didn't get 4 continuous hours. And one of the dogs was whimpering and had diarrhea when I let him out. Poor baby. LoL, you should see my floor. Oh it just makes my heart happy. It's a LOT of dog, but I love it.








Kimberly


----------



## jmo

Thanks for the input in the shower/mw situation, everyone. I'm definitely going to the shower. This mama is a really good friend of mine and has been very supportive regarding my m/c's. My due date was exactly 1 month after hers so the mw will know that I'm not 8 mos pg and hopefully just won't say anything.

Here's to hoping everyone's body's start making more sense!









-Jenna


----------



## momoftworedheads

Jen (b4m) hang in there! I think you caught the egg this month! Woo-hoo. 2 ww here you go!

Kimberly-sorry about your dog making a mess this AM. Hope he and the family are well! Are you goign to test again or wait a few days?

jmo-Hope you have fun at the shower! I am glad you're friend is a good one who could help you through your m/c. I would still think this is hard and I think you are really strong and brave! Enjoy!

Take care everyone. The cold is supposted to lift here tomorrow-temps near 60's! That is almost unheard of for this time of year (it is usually 37-40 degrees). It will be a nice change.








s,
Jen


----------



## labortrials

OMG we're having fun here. It's snowing HARD outside, yay!







: I've been taking down Christmas decorations. Phew, love the season and all but will be glad to get the house back to normal mode. Right now we're all upstairs in the loft listening to pop music. DD loves the "backburner song", and I have footage of her & DH at the piano singing their hearts out.

Jen (2redheads) - not testing today. Maybe tomorrow or the next day. Probably tomorrow, I suppose.










Oh, and the dog didn't get sick inside. I could hear him whining, and I got him out in time. Phew!








Kimberly

(hand getting whipped by a lab tail as I try and type)


----------



## KelliHope

Can I join in this?
This is a thread for those TTC after m/c. . right?

I'm Kelli, 26, m/c on 12/12, according to my chart I ovulated on the 25th and am expecting my period Tuesday, 1st one after m/c. Midwife said it was ok to try after 1 or 2 cycles, so as long as my AF is normal we are going to try this coming cycle, which according the chart is the 20th.

My m/c was our first pregnancy, it was a honeymoon baby, or would have been rather. I had only been off the pill for 3 months, so we were very surprised. We are crossing everything that since we got pregnant so easy without even trying b4 that we will get preg just as easy now. . .hope hope hoping that will be true. Anyone have experience with that scenario? Is it more likely that we'll get preg right away, or is it just as likely that it was a fluke/ or we just got lucky the first time? Are some couples just really fertile? So nervous.!

anyway. . .baby dust all around!


----------



## Olerica

Oh *Kelli* - I'm sorry for your loss. You are more than welcome here! (What a great picture of you and your hubby!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
LoL, you know that the grocery store usually sells pee sticks. Mwhahahaaha! I'll be so impressed if you actually WAIT to test. I haven't been able to withstand the "Test" chant here on the thread. Mwhahaahahahaahahahahaha!

I'll wait ONLY because I don't want to get my hopes up too high. If I don't get my period by 2/1 then I'll test unless I start getting crazy - super sore boobs, nausea/puking, or loose it on DH like I did last time (which is what caused me to test last time).... and I KNOW that they have tests at the grocery store, but I shop at a health food store and they don't sell them there.









Glad about the dog and YEA for snow. I'm in Minneapolis and it's in the mid-40's today. The snow has been dripping off the roof in chunks. Hallelujah!

WAY-WAY-WAY off topic. Does anyone here follow Eat Right 4 Your Type or the GenoType diet (neither of them a weight loss diet, per se)? My food list just changed and I'm reeling a bit. Anyone else?


----------



## politys

It's warm here too - all the snow has melted! And I'm finally putting away the last of the Chanukah decorations!

Welcome Kelli! I'm so sorry for your loss, and so glad you're joining us!









Olerica, sorry - I don't know anything about those diets









JMO - I think you're doing the right thing. Just enjoy yourself. I went to a colleague's baby shower in late November, which was fun, though a little weird and sad at the same time.


----------



## heatherh

*B4M* - you could certainly have caught that egg! No worries just yet. And we're cycle buddies again - I just got my 3rd high temp. Woohoo!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Do you guys ever get funny (ever so slightly crampy) feelings in your abdomen around O time?

Yep, I do. They vary in when they happen and how much they hurt. Sometimes they're more like a pinching feeling.

Welcome, *KelliHope*!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Welcome, *Kelly*! I'm sorry you found yourself here, but glad you found us (if you know what I mean).

*politys*: I get crampyish around O too!

*katherine*: How is your new knitting project coming?

*rach*: Hope all is going well!

*B4M*: Don't give up hope!


----------



## fallriverfox

Hi Kelli! I hope your stay here is short


----------



## mamatowill

All right ladies- I posted last month about how my af was not starting. I stopped the progesterone and it started 2 days later which made my cycle 30 days. Well this cycle I had no signs of ovulating and my af started yesterday which would be CD 16 if I count when af started last time but would have given me a 23 day cycle if I count from when my cycle was supposed to start. Did anyone have this happen to them? I have been sick with pneumonia since September and I moved overseas in this time so it could also be stress on my body. I am hoping that this isn't the new standard.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatowill* 
All right ladies- I posted last month about how my af was not starting. I stopped the progesterone and it started 2 days later which made my cycle 30 days. Well this cycle I had no signs of ovulating and my af started yesterday which would be CD 16 if I count when af started last time but would have given me a 23 day cycle if I count from when my cycle was supposed to start. Did anyone have this happen to them? I have been sick with pneumonia since September and I moved overseas in this time so it could also be stress on my body. I am hoping that this isn't the new standard.

Whoa! Big hug Mama. I could certainly see how having pneumonia for so long would have an affect on other systems. I'm so sorry!









Welcome, Kelli. This is a great group of supportive awesome women, some of whom are ttc, some of whom are waiting to know, some of whom are pregnant, some of whom are taking a break.

Yes, some couples are just that fertile. I've been pregnant withing 3 months of trying (well, really the exact month we tried with no complications like 1 of us being out of town). The last 2 times I was pregnant I knew I'd get pregnant. I have a very STRONG feeling that I am pregnant again this month.

Go lucky thumb!








Kimberly
ps - TESTING IN THE AM!!!!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Good luck tomorrow Kimberly, I'll be waiting for your results!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
We are crossing everything that since we got pregnant so easy without even trying b4 that we will get preg just as easy now. . .hope hope hoping that will be true. Anyone have experience with that scenario? Is it more likely that we'll get preg right away, or is it just as likely that it was a fluke/ or we just got lucky the first time? Are some couples just really fertile? So nervous.!

Welcome, Kelli! This is very similar to my scenario. I have one living dd who was conceived w/o trying at all and both my m/c babies were conceived on the first try. I wouldn't think it's a fluke, you're probably quite fertile. I'm sure you'll get pg again right away.







:

mamatowill, I think traveling and being so sick for sure will whack out your cycle. Hope things get back on track for you.

kimberly,







: for tomorrow.

Random question: if you had no reason to question sperm count or anything like that, would it be serious overkill to dtd everyday from now (cd 6) until I test on say 12 dpo (like cd 27 or so)? It's just that I'm not 100% sure when I'll O based on only 1 cycle of charting and I had like no EWCF last month. Dh will totally love this....I'm tired just thinking about it.


----------



## momoftworedheads

jmo-I'd say that sounds fine for BDing. Good luck!! Enjoy! This is what I do now - BD ever other day from day 6-10, then everyday until day 22-23. I know it can be rough. SOme days we even do it twice if we can.

Best wishes to you and DP!

Take care and have fun BDing!!!!

Jen


----------



## KelliHope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Welcome, Kelli! This is very similar to my scenario. I have one living dd who was conceived w/o trying at all and both my m/c babies were conceived on the first try. I wouldn't think it's a fluke, you're probably quite fertile. I'm sure you'll get pg again right away.







:

oooooh here's hoping!!

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!
Now just sitting tight & waiting for AF to show herself!


----------



## labortrials

It's more like a LFP than a BFP but it's still FP!









Once those cramps went away, I suspected strongly again that I am pregnant. I had a bit of implantation spotting yesterday and some in my CM this morning. I don't recall having the spotting before, but hey . . . whatever works!

Thank you all for your support through this. Here's hoping for more January BFPs!








Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

That must be a good omen!








:














:






























:




























:


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Kimberly* - I am still 3 pages behind in my reading but checked your chart and saw your BFP this morning and was too excited to wait until after I caught up with the reading! YAY!!!







: *CONGRATS*!!!







:


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Hi, I just wanted to see if I can join this thread. I on 12/17, I wasnt ready for this thread for awhile, because I was just so down in the dumps. I ended up needing an emergency d&c on 12/30 because I ended up with a fever of 102 and a severe infection. Since the d&c I have felt much more like myself and am looking to the future of ttc #4. So I wanted to see if I could join this thread. Thank you


----------



## boobs4milk

kimberly- wooohooo congrats!



































:banan a














:

kelli- welcome, may your stay be short!

heather and politys- wohoo, testing buddies! good luck to us!!!

thank you all for the good wishes...i guess i can be moved to waiting to know.


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I took home Blinkin from the shelter today.

*Kimberly* - Blinkin is too cute!! He looks like such a calm dog and already seems to like your daughter. That would have been really scary to have a neighbor having a standoff!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
And to share the ridiculously cute pet picture wealth

Thomas
Gracie Lou
Nanuq

*Katherine* - Your pets are all too cute too! I just am such an animal lover. I wish I could have 30 dogs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
I'm 10 dpo and I have no symtoms. None!

*fallriverfox* - I didn't have any obvious symptoms either that early. Don't read too far into symptoms since many people have symptoms when they aren't even pregnant. Hang in there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Well, took the digital test ladies this AM, BFN! This is the third - test! I am not testing again for 3 days, I'll be 21 DPO. I checked my CP last night, it is high and tne CM was sticky. I am now 6 days late for AF. What is up? I am nauseous, exhausted (and I have been getting a lot of sleep), big sore boobs and cranky! I mean cranky.

*Jen* - I am suspicious that you are pregnant. Hopefully you will get a BFP soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
I think my ovulation is delayed from being sick, or maybe my temp is on the rise, and it happened yesterday (hard to tell). More EWCM today!

Do you guys ever get funny (ever so slightly crampy) feelings in your abdomen around O time?

*politys* - Being sick or stressed can definitely delay o for some women. I get a 'tingly' abdomen around o. It is hard to explain because it is like baby cramps but I wouldn't probably even notice if I wasn't in tune with my body.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Hi, I just wanted to see if I can join this thread. I on 12/17, I wasnt ready for this thread for awhile, because I was just so down in the dumps. I ended up needing an emergency d&c on 12/30 because I ended up with a fever of 102 and a severe infection. Since the d&c I have felt much more like myself and am looking to the future of ttc #4. So I wanted to see if I could join this thread. Thank you

*KelliHope* and *punkrawkmama* - Welcome! Sorry for your loss. The ladies in this thread are wonderful and I hope your stay is short. I still feel a strong pull to stop and check in on them


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kellihope and punkrawk mama-Welcome! May your stay here be as long as you need! This is one wonderful group of women!







s to you both.

Kimberly-CONGRATS on the BFP! SO excited. I am hoping to get a BFP of my own really soon. Here's hoping for a H&H 9 months!







:







:







:

Today I feel really sick! I know this may sound weird







to be happy, but I am. I am so nauseous. Smells are making me feel terrible-I made my son's lunch-peanut butter sandwich and almost gagged. I am waiting till Wed to retest and if I still get a BFN, I am calling the Drs office. I fel really gaggy and gross. I am still tired too!

Have a great day ladies!

Take care,


----------



## hannybanany

Woohoo Kimberly! Congratulations







:







:


----------



## meredyth0315

Kimberly - woohoo mama!! Congratulations!!!!!







:







:














:







:


----------



## KelliHope

Congrats Kimberly!!!!!!!! YAY!!

I have a YAY myself:
AF IS HERE!!!!!!
1 day earlier than TCOYF sw said it would be!
I'm so happy to see her & so excited, b/c it is almost exactly a month since my m/c and my cycle since then has been extremely normal.
According to all of my signs, I ovulated just when I should have, AF started just when he should have and so far she is very normal. Light cramping, regular flow. I had heard such horror stories about the 1st AF after a m/c and was very nervous.
I'm feeling so confident that everything has set itself right and my body is ready to go again.
Gonna call my midwife and get the ok to start BDing this month!!!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkrawkmama27* 
Hi, I just wanted to see if I can join this thread. I on 12/17, I wasnt ready for this thread for awhile, because I was just so down in the dumps. I ended up needing an emergency d&c on 12/30 because I ended up with a fever of 102 and a severe infection. Since the d&c I have felt much more like myself and am looking to the future of ttc #4. So I wanted to see if I could join this thread. Thank you

WELCOME! I'm sorry you've been so down. We've ALL been there. BIG HUG!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Kimberly-CONGRATS on the BFP! SO excited. I am hoping to get a BFP of my own really soon. Here's hoping for a H&H 9 months!







:







:







:

Today I feel really sick! I know this may sound weird







to be happy, but I am. I am so nauseous. Smells are making me feel terrible-I made my son's lunch-peanut butter sandwich and almost gagged. I am waiting till Wed to retest and if I still get a BFN, I am calling the Drs office. I fel really gaggy and gross. I am still tired too!

Take care,

Well, see you got me beat there. I feel VERY normal. Trying not to worry about that. Do you have a FF chart? It sounds like you'll be getting your BFP very soon. Crossing fingers and toes for you!!!!

My herbalist/mw is putting me on partridge berry today. She said that my body OBVIOUSLY WANTS to be pregnant, so we'll work towards MAINTAINING a healthy pregnancy. I think the partridge berry is supposed to help support progesterone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
Congrats Kimberly!!!!!!!! YAY!!

I have a YAY myself:
AF IS HERE!!!!!!
1 day earlier than TCOYF sw said it would be!
I'm so happy to see her & so excited, b/c it is almost exactly a month since my m/c and my cycle since then has been extremely normal.
According to all of my signs, I ovulated just when I should have, AF started just when he should have and so far she is very normal. Light cramping, regular flow. I had heard such horror stories about the 1st AF after a m/c and was very nervous.
I'm feeling so confident that everything has set itself right and my body is ready to go again.
Gonna call my midwife and get the ok to start BDing this month!!!

Kelli, that's terrific! I'm sure you'll be just fine to go ahead and start ttc again. ))))((((









Alright, off to the chiro, the herbalist, and the eye doc. Busy morning. LoL!















Kimberly


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Kimberly - what a beautiful way to start the new year!

Welcome Kelli & Punk - although I'm sorry you have to be here, it's a wonderful place to be. Just let me know what section you'd like to be placed in in the first post and I'll get you added.

Ya'll may not hear a lot from me this week....I'm feeling very quiet inside.


----------



## Olerica

*Kimberly!* Woo-Hoo!!! ]






























*Jen!* I think Kimberly's right... just a few more days and then you'll know. Sure sounds like the right symptoms.

*Punkrawkmama* - Sorry you had to find us, glad you did.

*Me:* I'm still in the 2 week wait. Sigh - they moved my ov date. Crud.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
It's more like a LFP than a BFP but it's still FP!









Ack! I don't know what all those acronyms mean! What are you saying? It seems to be important.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Ack! I don't know what all those acronyms mean! What are you saying? It seems to be important.

LoL, it's a LITTLE effing pregnant (LFP) not a BIG effing pregnant (BFP), but I am indeed pregnant.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
LoL, it's a LITTLE effing pregnant (LFP) not a BIG effing pregnant (BFP), but I am indeed pregnant.









Then congratulations! Let me break out the sheep for you!


----------



## rach03

Kimberly, yay!!!!!!!!

Congrats!







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*katherine*:









*jmo*: Go for it! I think that sounds like a great BDing plan.

*kimberly*: Wahoo!!!!!! Yay!









*punkrawkmama*: Welcome! I hope your stay is short!

*kellihope*: Congrats on AF! I don't you think you have a thing to worry about as far as being fertile. All of my pregnancies were achieved on the first try too.


----------



## christinespurlock

Kimberly, the bananas must dance for you!!!






















:
















oh and I think bfp is bold faced positive, but I like you version better.


----------



## KelliHope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Welcome Kelli & Punk - although I'm sorry you have to be here, it's a wonderful place to be. Just let me know what section you'd like to be placed in in the first post and I'll get you added.
.

add my to the "waiting to O" section! please & thank you!


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christinespurlock* 
Kimberly, the bananas must dance for you!!!






















:
















oh and I think bfp is bold faced positive, but I like you version better.


Yippee!!!!!! Yeah Kimberly! I always though it was a big fat positive









momoftworedheads: I am still crossing everything for you!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
It's more like a LFP than a BFP but it's still FP!









I knew it, mama!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Today I feel really sick! I know this may sound weird







to be happy, but I am. I am so nauseous. Smells are making me feel terrible-I made my son's lunch-peanut butter sandwich and almost gagged. I am waiting till Wed to retest and if I still get a BFN, I am calling the Drs office. I fel really gaggy and gross. I am still tired too!

Very good signs, jen....you bfp is soooo coming soon!!!

Running super late for acupuncture so I gotta go...I want to know more about your herbs later, kimberly.


----------



## Sam05

I'm really behind in here but I had to stop and say CONGRATULATIONS Kimberly!!!


----------



## hannybanany

Haha, and I thought it was Big Fat Positive









I scheduled my first RE appt!! Yay! There is only ONE RE in this whole stinking town - so my appointment isn't until April 1st...


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Haha, and I thought it was Big Fat Positive









I scheduled my first RE appt!! Yay! There is only ONE RE in this whole stinking town - so my appointment isn't until April 1st...









*April 1st??? geeeze!!! You are very patient. Good luck in your journey







*


----------



## fallriverfox

Hey josh's_girl, I hope you are doing okay









Update on me: I'm 12pdo today and so far no spotting! This is a huge improvement even if I'm not pregnant. I'm waiting as hard as I can









(and one more sheep for Kimberly







)


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Hey josh's_girl, I hope you are doing okay









Update on me: I'm 12pdo today and so far no spotting! This is a huge improvement even if I'm not pregnant. I'm waiting as hard as I can









(and one more sheep for Kimberly







)









Thanks for the extra sheep. Baaaaaaa!

Good news that you're not spotting! I didn't spot this cycle either though I did the cycle before. Waiting as hard as you can . . . and knitting about it . . . awwww . . .







I hope you get your BFP soon.

BFP - Ha, well see how juvenile I am - I see the F and assume the F word.

My herbalist/mw can't be my primary cuz she's gonna be out of town over the summer. She might make it back in time for the birth and would attend if she does. But that's putting the cart before the horse, ya know. (insert "nervous grimmace" smilie)

I already had scheduled an interview with one CPM in town and will meet with a couple of other too that "sound" like they'd fit me better than the one I'll see next week.

Herbs - I'm on vitex until I finish my current bottle. Hmm, need to ask her about weaning off cuz she said it's better not to go off of it cold turkey. I'm on partridge berry now and also black haw. I need the black haw because I can actually feel my uterus contracting/spasming, and since I had cramping with the last 2 pregnancies, I think I need something to help keep my uterus calm. I have to really be good about drinking water too, because it really makes a difference for me with regard to the cramps.

Ok, gotta finish up this Clarion issue. TTY'all later!
















Kimberly


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*April 1st??? geeeze!!! You are very patient. Good luck in your journey







*

Patient?! LOL, no, not me! But what else am I gonna do?


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Patient?! LOL, no, not me! But what else am I gonna do?









*Well, true! Maybe knowing it is outta your hands for a while will help you relak about TTC & then it may JUST HAPPEN on it's own. I hope so!! I have heard so many times that when womon give up "trying" so hard....it just happens. I am grabbing at straws now...but I hope that it's true.
it is getting to a point that I wonder how long I will stay w/ all of this. I guess I'm feeling real low lately.
Hannybananny, I hope your TTC journey takes a new turn soon, & you will be sharing news of Blessings on the horizon







*


----------



## politys

Kimberly, WOW!!! This is really, really, excellent news! Congratulations







:







:







:







:







Go belly!!!

Hang in there A Mother's Love. Brighter days are ahead!







And remember, you're not alone - we're all in this together


----------



## joshs_girl

Kimberly - what I've heard about vitex is three in the first tri, two in the second, and one in the third. So cutting whatever dosage you are on in thirds for each trimester.

AML -









I'm feeling okay - I'm actually feeling pregnant which scares the beejeesus out of me. Because if I'm not....the downward spiral is going to be ugly. I'm just feeling the need to be quiet and peaceful this week. Not exactly soul searching...just quiet and in to myself, if that makes any sense at all.

I'll be around, I just might not be all


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Kimberly, WOW!!! This is really, really, excellent news! Congratulations







:







:







:







:







Go belly!!!

Hang in there A Mother's Love. Brighter days are ahead!







And remember, you're not alone - we're all in this together









Yeah, what Politys said, gals. We're all in it together.





















(lots of group hugs since we're such a large motley crew)

Katherine - aahh, thanks. Well, I was hardly on any at all - only 15 drops (1/2 dropper) 2x/day. (When I remembered to take it.) Criminy, and now black haw every 4 hours . . . and partridge berry 3x/day. Eeeek, it's a lot to keep up with.
I *hear* ya on the need to focus within. You do what you gotta do, mama.







We know where you are - take the time you need.








Kimberly


----------



## jmo

okay, kimberly, I didn't give you the proper congrats as I was in a hurry, so here go



































:







:














:





















:





















:

so I know this has been gone over like a zillion times but I wasn't paying attention







, so can someone explain again how to make a link to my chart in my siggy?


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
okay, kimberly, I didn't give you the proper congrats as I was in a hurry, so here go



































::twothumb s







:














:





















:s nap














:














:

so I know this has been gone over like a zillion times but I wasn't paying attention







, so can someone explain again how to make a link to my chart in my siggy?

go to homepage set up...then copy the link...paste to your signature


----------



## jmo

okay, thanks....now how do I make it look all cool w/ just the charting pic as the link instead of the whole http://... thingy?


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*
it is getting to a point that I wonder how long I will stay w/ all of this. I guess I'm feeling real low lately.
*









We're here for you.








to you too, Katherine.


----------



## joshs_girl

JMO - put this in your siggie

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/196271*]:*chart*:[*/url]

Take out the * though


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Hi Ladies,

I have been MIa from the thread for a month or so. I am just getting really. really tired of TTC again. I got another BFN today.









On a happier note, we bought a house this week! The inspection is on Wendesday and the subjects come off next Monday. Wish us luck!


----------



## chel

Congrats Kimberly!









*Josh Girl add me at CD11* you can add my chart if you can though it's not FF. I've decided not to use my FF VIP, hope it won't expire from disuse, but Dh's trip is close enough to when I think I will O and I've having some more brown snot stuff going on again. My chances aren't great, but I'm determined to have a 2ww with you guys!








:







:














- for dd


----------



## DreamWeaver

Hi everyone,
I am new to this thread. I have known of its existence, but the enormity of it scares me.







I am also trying to cut down internet time and all dat... but anyways, we are planning to TTC in a couple of months after our stillbirth last July.
We have already started to interview OB's. Our last two births we used midwives (the first ended up in a hospital transfer from birth center). After Ferdinand died, dh does not want to use midwives anymore. I have always wanted to have a waterbirth at home. seems like it is NEVER ever going to happen.








Have only interviewed one OB so far and I already feel like a cow in a herd waiting to pass through the gates of delivery. It's awful.







After that interview I really started to mourn not having a homebirth. dh asked if I can take the risks... and if I can handle another dead baby? Well, I CANNOT!
But, we never had any risks.... Ferdinand's death was unexplained.
It's awful how my thoughts go to dark places these days... like i will never have a living baby ever again, that sort of thing...

Just hoping to find some hope and comfort here while mourning my baby's death, and not having a homebirth...


----------



## cagnew

Kimberly: CONGRATS!!!!!!










































:







:







::e nergy:














:























Dreamweaver, Chel, BM4, Josh_Girl, AML, and anyone else who needs it:























frf and joshs_girl:







:







:







:

I am sorry I haven't been around in while. After the lightening knocked out our heat, we had to go to my parents house. Their computer wouldn't let me post for some reason (and it was sloooow dial-up). Now we are home, but we still have no heat (except a couple spaceheaters). The stupid insurance company is making this whole thing take forever. Oh well, at least it's going to be warm this week. I am glad to be home! AND our modem ended up being under warranty, so our internet is up and running again.


----------



## fallriverfox

Welcome DreamWeaver,









My DH is strongly encouraging me to POAS tomorrow, if for no other reason that to make me to stop obsessing (and bugging him "Do I look pregnant?" "Do you think I'm pregnant?" "How about now?") So please think two line thoughts for me tomorrow morning.


----------



## chels_c2000

Congrats Kimberly !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!! Grow Sticky Baby Grow!!!!!!!!!!








: Fallriverfox!!!! BFP tom.

Katherine: I know what you mean about feeling quite. I have been quite the past few days. I don't know if it is because I am starting the 2ww or it is becasue I am so scared. I am scared that I will never have a baby of my own. I may never be pregnant again (and I loved being pregnant, even though it was for a short time) or I will not be able to carry a baby to term. I guess I will find out.


----------



## labortrials

Thanks, friends!























*Chels*! I'm sorry you are so scared. I understand. I just know there's a baby out there for you.







My herbalist/mw said that this baby is the same one who has tried to come to me the past 2 times. I do believe that and don't feel it contradicts my Faith. I "know" just "know" that the first baby I lost was a boy, and I didn't have as strong a sense about the last pregnancy, but I honestly feel like my baby boy is trying to reach me.







wish I could just reach right through my screen and hug you.

Man though, knowingly pregnant for all of one day, and I'm already a nutcase. Blinkin (now named Porter) got out, and I ended up running as fast as I could through the park to try and recapture him. Ugh, DH & I chased that stubborn love of a dog for about a 1/2 hour. Grrrr!







:
Anyway, *I felt some discharge*. Checked my pants, and yep, it's discolored. It looks the same as the implantation bleeding, so I guess it's just old blood. Still should I be worried? Should I be concerned that there's something wrong with my cervix? When I went to the ER during the last m/c my cervix was closed, so I don't have a reason to suspect incompetent cx. Ugh, I just hate being neurotic.

Gah. Another night I could sure use a drink. So, I made myself an extra cup of tea . . . and took some black haw.

*FRF* - oooooooo,







:














:







:
I'll be







: early am and hoping to skip some sheep for you!

Welcome, *Dreamweaver*. I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't get overwhelmed by how profusely we post. Just jump in when you can!

Ok, gotta run. Be back in the morning for BFP watch!
















Kimberly


----------



## momoftworedheads

I have to catch up reading so I am jsut goign to be quick. Still feeling icky.

Kimberly-Congrats again! No I do not use FF, I guess I should but I never take my temp, I never get enough hrs of sleep together (my one son wakes up still) and that's whay I never did it. I check my CM and CP though. If I am not pg this time, then I think I may start trying to chart the next cycle.

Take care! I'll post more tomorrow after I catch up...

Jen


----------



## heatherh

*jmo* - that BD plan should work (if not, at least you guys will be in excellent shape







), but if you're not wanting to do that much, you can safely stop after your temp goes up for a few days (per FAM rules - you can set that option in FF or look it up in TCOYF)

Woohoo, *labortrials*! Yipee!







:







:







:







:







:









Welcome, *punkrawkmama27*!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
heather and politys- wohoo, testing buddies! good luck to us!!!

Yes, lots of luck to us. Do I look pg yet? Huh, do I?









*momoftworedheads* - Sorry you're not feeling well but yeah! at the same time.







:

*KelliHope* - that is so cool that your cycle is back on track so quickly.

joshs_girl - hi! Thinking of you... Hopin' things work out just perfectly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* I'm still in the 2 week wait. Sigh - they moved my ov date. Crud.

Dude, been there. I hate getting yanked around by FF.

he he he *labortrials* - effin' pg, effin' positive. LOL.

fallriverfox -







: (and toes!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hang in there A Mother's Love. Brighter days are ahead!







And remember, you're not alone - we're all in this together

















:

Welcome back, *BM4* and *cagnew* - we missed you!

Welcome, DreamWeaver! I'm sorry about your baby.







When you're ready, you might want to consider reading The Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth - home birth with a midwife is just as safe and this book has solid data on the risks of hospital birth. Maybe it will help?


----------



## Olerica

*Dreamweaver:* I'm so sorry you are joining our ranks.

*FallRiverFox:* BFP to you!







:

*Katherine & ChelsC:* I can identify with what you are going through. The last few days have been - well, not horrible, but I'm not my normal happy self.

*Heather:* Thanks so much for the identification of how cruddy it feels.

*Me:* I'm trying to be patient with a) my body and b) this process of trying to get pregnant. I'm trying to see these tools as just tools to help me see what is possible and NOT let them stress me out. I'm easily stressed these days.

The cool thing is that DH has identified that he's had some reluctance to get pregnant this cycle, which is good to know. Maybe we just need to wait until next cycle. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## momoftworedheads

KelliHope-Hoping you "O" this cycle. Great that your AF is back on track!

BM4and cagnew-Welcome back!







s!

jmo-hope your accupuncture appt went well!

Katherine- hoping and praying that this is your month. I know it is scary to feel pregnant. I am feeling the same way!

frf- Are you testing today? Please let us know!!!

Dreamweaver- I would read the book that Heather mentioned. I would not give up that homebirth yet! Best wishes to you in this journey!







s








s all around to anyone who needs them! Please take care.

Jen


----------



## fallriverfox

BFN. No hopping sheep for me.


----------



## boobs4milk

sending hugs to frf and katherine!

welcomes to punkrawkmama and dreamweaver. may your bfp's be swift and sticky!

a couple of







:'s to christine and rachel!

welcome back corrie, bm4!

more







s to aml and olerica and chel.

heather-you SO TOTALLY LOOK PG!

jen-thinking of you and hoping for good news!

me: SIGH. cramping. the good/bad thing about endo is the cramping. when i do get pg, i don't get the immediate after O cramping, and it's lighter than normal. i'm having my regular cramp for a week before af gets here cramping, so...not looking hopeful for me. this was a crazy cycle, so i wasn't expecting anything, but 19 months is looking pretty yuck to me (that's how long it will be ttc in feb.)

off to take kids to school...bbl!
jen


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Sounds like a lot of us are needing hugs today.








*FRF*: I'm sorry to hear about the BFN. So frustrating.
*DreamWeaver*: Glad you found us, but I'm sad that you have to be here.
*Olerica*: I know what it is like to be easily stressed - this can take a lot out of you.
*kimberly*: I really doubt that you'd have an incompetent cervix. They probably would have told you that. Wishing you a peaceful pregnancy ahead!

On a bit of a lighter note (maybe), DH came bounding down the stairs this morning with a big grin on his face. He hugs me and asks "Do you have something to tell me?". I'm thinking, it's not our anniversary, it is not his birthday, so I guess "I love you?" Then he says "Two pink lines equals pregnant?" LOL! He found my OVULATION test strip under the sink and thought I was pregnant!!!







: Kinda funny, but I guess kinda sad if you think about it too... that I'm not pregnant.


----------



## boobs4milk

hugs, chesapeake! poor dh!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*B4M*: Hugs to you too! I am sorry to hear about the cramping.

*Dreamweaver*: I was just reading a bit from your blog. I too often wonder if we are cursed or whether the universe or G-d has already determined that I will never have another living baby. I feel like someone's puppet sometimes. No matter how much I want something, or believe in something, it can still be taken from me and there is nothing I can do about it.

But then, as the dates of my losses creep further into the past, the scientist in my speaks up, echoing the words of my therapist... yes, there are risks, but I cannot change them. And scientifically/medically we are dealing with the possible causes of the losses, although we will never know for sure why they happened. And statistically, the odds are in my favor, in all of our favors. And I ask myself "How badly do you want this? Enough to take the risk again?" And the answer is "Yes". As scary as the prospect is, still yes. It is easier to say this now, and I know it would be difficult to say again right after another loss, but for now *I will keep trying, and possibly keep suffering, until someone tells me face-to-face to stop.*


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
BFN. No hopping sheep for me.

Aw, girl. What is UP with that!?! Are you late yet? Do you know your DPO?


----------



## boobs4milk

that's great advice, chesapeake! it's so difficult for us because zoe had no abnormalities that showed up on the testing, yet she died. there are some days when i want to know why and then blame myself and there are other days when i know that she just wasn't meant to be here.

the not knowing...i think it's better so that there's no way that i can difinitively say that i (my body) failed. i just have to think that her little body wasn't good enough for her soul and she's waiting for a better body.








s


----------



## boobs4milk

ok, anyone take dong quai? i've been reading about boosting fertility and that and chasteberry keeps popping up!


----------



## labortrials

CPB & Jen(Boobs), I hear such sadness in your posts today. I feel for you gals.









Jen (boobs) - my mw says there are herbs that are REALLY imp for endometriosis sufferers. I believe 2 of them are vitex and black cohosh. Both are hormone regulators. I think before I got preg I was also supposed to be on squaw vine? So, the combo for me was vitex, black cohosh, partridge berry, & squaw vine. Maybe herbalism is something you should investigate, if you haven't done so already. Also, my friend who has PCOS said she just ovulated in the first time FOR EVER because of the accupuncture treatments she is receiving.









Chesapeake - thanks for what you said about my cervix -







Ya know how it is, you see/feel anything out of the ordinary and you've gotta find a reason for it. Hate being neurotic.

It totally amazes me each time I go to the bathroom or whatever, and don't find AF there. Can we say "defense mechanism?"

Gotta run . . .







Kimberly


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
On a bit of a lighter note (maybe), DH came bounding down the stairs this morning with a big grin on his face. He hugs me and asks "Do you have something to tell me?". I'm thinking, it's not our anniversary, it is not his birthday, so I guess "I love you?" Then he says "Two pink lines equals pregnant?" LOL! He found my OVULATION test strip under the sink and thought I was pregnant!!!







: Kinda funny, but I guess kinda sad if you think about it too... that I'm not pregnant.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*Dreamweaver*: I was just reading a bit from your blog. I too often wonder if we are cursed or whether the universe or G-d has already determined that I will never have another living baby. I feel like someone's puppet sometimes. No matter how much I want something, or believe in something, it can still be taken from me and there is nothing I can do about it.

But then, as the dates of my losses creep further into the past, the scientist in my speaks up, echoing the words of my therapist... yes, there are risks, but I cannot change them. And scientifically/medically we are dealing with the possible causes of the losses, although we will never know for sure why they happened. And statistically, the odds are in my favor, in all of our favors. And I ask myself "How badly do you want this? Enough to take the risk again?" And the answer is "Yes". As scary as the prospect is, still yes. It is easier to say this now, and I know it would be difficult to say again right after another loss, but for now *I will keep trying, and possibly keep suffering, until someone tells me face-to-face to stop.*

I so identify with this. You had me smiling and crying and feeling stalwart in just a few minutes this morning. It COMPLETELY bites, is completely understandable and the odds are favorable. Sometimes I feel like my emotions are on the wickedest rollercoaster ride with the sharpest turns. My heart is giving me whiplash.

This is something that my sister says to me when I'm low and sometimes I just want to hit her repeadedly and sometimes it makes me so hopeful. She quotes Jeremiah 29:11. "For I know the plans I have for you," declares the Lord, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future." She believes this so much that she had the reference tatooed on her wrist after her divorce. It was she who screamed and ran at me to hug me when I announced that I was pregnant. It was she and the only one in my family who cried with me on the phone when I told her we were miscarrying. She has more faith than me on this one, sometimes.

*Fall River Fox:* You sure deserve a jumping sheep.







I'll give you one in liu of a hug, for hope that it's just a weird deal and to ward off Aunt Fanny. She don't like them sheep.


----------



## rach03

Hello guys, I just wanted to pop in and say I'm thinking of all of you. We're packing up our house and getting ready to sell it so we can move, so I'm on here sporadically. I'm thinking lots of positive thoughts for all of you!









My next appointment is next Tuesday, I will have another ultrasound then.








to you all!


----------



## Olerica

Rach - I'm so happy for you! Stick BABY!!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
ok, anyone take dong quai? i've been reading about boosting fertility and that and chasteberry keeps popping up!

This is a common combo, especially for chinese med herbalists. The other name for chateberry is vitex.

These look interesting:
http://www.mothernature.com/Library/...ooks/15/60.cfm
http://www.holisticonline.com/Remedi...ndo_herbal.htm
http://www.endo-resolved.com/alternative.html (really good intro survey on alternative remedies)
http://www.moondragon.org/obgyn/diso...metriosis.html
The thing that keeps popping up (surprised I'm just now seeing it) is liver function. The liver removes excess estrogen from your body. So, you may need to give some special attention to your diet as well.
IMO, not that you asked for it, you need to work with a naturopath, if you want to go the alternative route, and consider your medical options as well. I had laproscopic surgery in 1991 that helped TREMENDOUSLY. Mom & I both have endo but no aparent fertility problems. Wierd. I've been on the pill since age 15, except that it hasn't been an option for me since 2003. I've noticed that my cycles are longer and harder now and less reliable.

Ok,






























E-mail me at labortrials ((at)) gmail **dot** com if you wanna talk about it off list.









Gotta fly . . .









*Olercia/FRF* - I like that, and I second the







as a method for warding off AF. *FRF*, you also need a







for lucky BFP!


----------



## labortrials

Y'all, I NEVER get top of the page, and I've had 2 this month. I wanna cry I'm so excited (good omen, right?).














































Kimberly


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
JMO - put this in your siggie

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/196271*]:*chart*:[*/url]

Take out the * though

BTW: Thanks for this. I altered it for my own chart.

Ok - Clearly that didn't work. Help??


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Y'all, I NEVER get top of the page, and I've had 2 this month. I wanna cry I'm so excited (good omen, right?).














































Kimberly

Man, I HOPE so. I got 2 top of the pages this month too.







:







:














:

Thanks for the info on the herbal stuff. I've been doing the homeopathic route for quite awhile, but never ventured into the fertility/womem's issue arena before now.

Can you tell it's dead at work today?





















Everyone might get indivdual responses from me!


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Jeremiah 29:11. "For I know the plans I have for you," declares the Lord, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future."


Oh gosh, I am bawling now. I try so hard to believe that but some days it is just so hard.


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
BTW: Thanks for this. I altered it for my own chart.

Ok - Clearly that didn't work. Help??

You forgot the square bracket at the beginning [url.....


----------



## PrayinFor12

_Y'all have momoftworedheads to thank for my visit! (Sounds arrogant huh?) Upon her suggestion, I'm dropping in to update you. For my own sanity though, I'm not reading other posts on here - I have to keep my emotions away._

My update:

I'm 9 weeks and 6 days pregnant. Far as I know, baby is fine.

But I am NOT. I've had unexplainable foot cramps for a month. The pain is so severe and constant that I deeply regret getting pregnant. The fact that I can't really understand there's a baby in me doesn't help with that regret. I keep telling myself it'll be worth it in 7 months when I see his face for the first time. But I don't really understand that that event will happen.

I used to pray all the time that I could carry atleast 8 children. But now that I see what this does to me, we know I'll never do it again. It seems like a cruel joke.

Having lost a child, I understand the value of a baby and being pregnant. But NO ONE would anticipate pain like I'm having. NO ONE would volunteer for this. I long to feel kicks so I can have the emotional strength to endure it. All I have so far is what looks like fat and big boobs.

I wanted this so desperately. And now I just want it over with. Such a cruel twist of fate. Because of the pain, I'm not really even excited - though I long to be. I hate the way things are. I can't do this again. I want to enjoy it just this once.

I can't hang out here - I have to work hard to focus on where I'm at.

I wish every one of you well. May you have the babies you long for and may you be able to delight in carrying your little ones. God bless each of you.

Holly


----------



## joshs_girl

Yall just have me in tears this morning ....

I believe that at this moment, I'm pregnant. But I'm so scared that I'm not and I'm afraid of the pain that's going to come when AF shows. I don't know what's worse, the anticipation of not knowing, or the pain of knowing that I'm not. I thought I had it together this cycle too, but I think I was so, so wrong.


----------



## meredyth0315

Big hugs to e/o that needs them









I've been quiet this week, too, for some reason - lurking but not much posting. I guess maybe not a whole lot to say? All seems to be right in my world, but yet I feel, I don't know, just off I guess. My DS5 is going through a tough time right now with PreK, the school was evicted from where they've been as their new facility isn't ready yet, so they're renting out space in a church/school area. Well, Jacob is very, very shy and we tried yesterday to take him and stayed with him a little bit, but he was terrified so we brought him home. Tried again today, and he almost had an anxiety attack. So I brought him home again. I will not ever force him to stay somewhere he's uncomfortable, but on the other hand am I being one of those too coddling mamas? I've never seen him so inwardly uspset, and I'm not sure what to do. I want him to not be so shy, but I will not traumatize him in the process. He was well acclimated to the old school, but now, I just don't know what to do. We talked about home school, but I'm worried that will make him even more introverted. He was going to try and play soccer, but was too nervous as he calls it. I want to help him, but not sure how







Any advice??


----------



## jmo

*Holly*, I'm so sorry you're in so much pain, mama!! I hope things get better for you soon.

Thanks for the chart/siggy help, *kati*!!!

Welcome, dreamweaver. I'm so sorry for the loss of your ds.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
Hi Ladies,
I have been MIa from the thread for a month or so. I am just getting really. really tired of TTC again. I got another BFN today.

















: Sorry about the bfn...GL w/ the house stuff!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
*I felt some discharge*. Checked my pants, and yep, it's discolored. It looks the same as the implantation bleeding, so I guess it's just old blood. Still should I be worried? Should I be concerned that there's something wrong with my cervix? When I went to the ER during the last m/c my cervix was closed, so I don't have a reason to suspect incompetent cx. Ugh, I just hate being neurotic.

Sounds like nothing to worry about. Probably just old blood like you said. I'd be neurotic too, mama, but try not to stress. This one's a keeper, I know it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
BFN. No hopping sheep for me.









: Sorry, FRF!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
On a bit of a lighter note (maybe), DH came bounding down the stairs this morning with a big grin on his face. He hugs me and asks "Do you have something to tell me?". I'm thinking, it's not our anniversary, it is not his birthday, so I guess "I love you?" Then he says "Two pink lines equals pregnant?" LOL! He found my OVULATION test strip under the sink and thought I was pregnant!!!







: Kinda funny, but I guess kinda sad if you think about it too... that I'm not pregnant.
























Your dh crack me up, chesapeake!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thanks for the welcome, ladies!
I cannot get all the names in my head, but CONGRATULATIONS to all those who had positive pregnancy results, yay!!









Thanks to those who recommended the thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth. I read that for my first pregnancy. I still believe in it. But sadly, I think I have lost faith.







It's really sad..... how can I lose faith just because one baby died? So many are healthily born... but I must admit it makes me sore to hear of other people breezing through their pregnancies and births. It really hurts, even though I know it is all in my own mind. I should rejoice for them, not feel that they are making me feel bad! DUH.

Yes, *Olerica*, relax, relax!! All our three pregnancies were unexpected because we were not planning, just having fun.







Good luck to you, and hope to hear good news soon!








to you, *fallriverfox*!

*ChesapeakeBorn*, your story is funny and sad at the same time....







! I know how much you want it, and wish the very, very best for you!!!

*joshs_girl*, positive, positive, positive preggie vibes to you! It's so hard to feel hope sometimes, but it's also almost the only thing we have. Good luck, I am thinking good vibes for you!!

I recently read "Finding Hope when a Child Dies" by Sukie ******. and it's very interesting. she cites a lot of examples from other cultures about their beliefs surrounding why a baby dies, and many believes that the baby's spirit returns; it always returns. I always feel I will see Ferdinand again, though not necc as my own child. I actually hold vision I will one day look into a young man's eyes and know it is him. Am I weird or what?









Anyway, hugs and hope to everyone!


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Thow can I lose faith just because one baby died?

But he was YOUR baby and that makes him more important to you than all the thousands of other healthy babies born every day in the world. Don't feel bad for losing faith, how could you not? I would be way more shcoked if you just shrugged your shoulders and assumed the next one would be fine.

The fact is, 90% of women would be absolutley fine with midwives, homebirths or unassisted pregnancies and births but there are some of us that really NEED that medical help. I need help to get pregnant and I need help to stay pregnant. Without obstetricians another pregnancy would be a death sentence for my baby and possibly myself.

After my 3 miscarriages and subsequent diagnosis, we will not be having another homebirth. Any future pregnancies will be highly medicalized and I'm okay with that.


----------



## KelliHope

oh ladies I am SO frustrated!! (Could be b/c I'm on my period now?)
My midwife said it was ok to start after 1 or 2 cycles, this is my first AF so we were planning to start this month and I was so happy/excited etc. But I called said midwife to tell her I had AF and get a second confirmation that 1 month was long enough to wait, and I didn't get to talk to her, but a nurse at the center. She was like, "well we usually say 2 cycles" and I said, "yea but my midwife said 1 was ok." so she said, "well if everything seems like its back on track and your period is normal then if you really want to i guess it's ok"

well, thanks for the vote of confidence!! I have been doing so much reading online trying to find a definitive answer and keep finding so many women saying they got preg. right away and it ended in m/c too. But webmd and a few other sites where an actual doctor writes the article, it says waiting for your cycle to return to normal is a long enough wait.

I really really really want to try this month, but i really really really don't want to increase my odds of a second m/c. DH says "we'll just wait another month, it's just a month" But arg. I really want to start NOW!!!







What to do?


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*katherine*: Big hugs. Are you taking progesterone? Maybe that would give you a bit of insurance if you are pregnant?

*B4M*: I am taking dong quai! But only up until 0 on months that we are TTC. My acupuncturist recommended it to me for blood deficiency (Chinese medicine diagnosis).

*Kelli*: I soooo understand your frustration! I was in the same place after my first m/c. I wish there was a definitive answer. The best I can do is offer my experience, which I posted at your other thread.

*kimberly*: I would be, will be, neurotic too! We are hear to support you through it.

*meredyth*: I am so sorry to hear that your DS is having a difficult time!! My DD went through a few periods of separation anxiety when we switched childcare facilities. It was heartwrenching. Yet, I think the experience ended up preparing her well for her transition into school. She learned that even though something has changed, it will all be okay - the world is still a safe place. I wish I had some advice for you - does the school have a guidance counselor?


----------



## momoftworedheads

to e/o today!

FRF- Thinking of you and telling AF to stay away! Look, I've had lots of BFN's before and still been pregnant. BFP dust to you!

Jen-B4M - Thinking of you too! Hope that you're feeling good today!!!!

Katherine- Huge







s to you mama. This has to be your month.

Holly-I am so sorry that you are having such a time with the foot cramps and pain. Have you tried tonic water? Quinine helps leg/foot cramps. I drank it with my last son.
Also, get your iron checked. Low iron can cause muscle fatigue/cramping. Lots of prayers and hugs to you! Take care!

Rach-Good luck with selling your house!

Be back later, I have to get back to work!

Haven't done another test yet but Af is not here either. I am crampy still. I'll do another one tomorrow am.


----------



## slgt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Yall just have me in tears this morning ....

I believe that at this moment, I'm pregnant. But I'm so scared that I'm not and I'm afraid of the pain that's going to come when AF shows. I don't know what's worse, the anticipation of not knowing, or the pain of knowing that I'm not. I thought I had it together this cycle too, but I think I was so, so wrong.

Hugs to you, Joshs_girl. Sending lots of







: your way. None of it's easy - you did very well when you came up with changing the thread to, "Hope, Healing, and Trying Again". The hope is probably the hardest part to hang onto for everyone who is TTC or P after a loss.

Everyone here is showing strength and growing just by being here and realizing how much emotional work it takes to go through each day. Big hugs to all.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
OK, so how's this for DRAMA . . .

Whoa, Kimberly, that's SCARY!! ... As for cramps, I got implantation cramping 10DPO, so I'm betting that's what that was. CONGRATULATIONS!! (I saw it through your chart--sorry I've been gone, but I've been really sick) As for the discoloration--ignore it is my best advice. I still think that all the poking around to make sure everything was fine was what did in Lost (what I call my loss). Because everything WAS fine--heartbeat, position, nothing wrong, then two days later, I m/ced. My mom had a whole period after she got pregnant with me. It happens. I think it's worse, finding out sooner and having to wait for it to pass--the pain is there, but then again every day until it's over, ya know? Of course, like most women, I'm sure you will have a wonderful pregnancy!!
*
Jen (momoftworedheads)*--maybe go take a blood test? One of my friends never tested positive in her first pregnancy--right up until her son was born!

*AML*--Sorry about AF! Boo!!

*Jen (Boobs4Milk)* -- Eh, I say you could have caught that egg _easy_. Sure, you might have another girl







but one day before O is certainly not missing! I used Vitex (chasteberry) to conceive my lost one, so I'm not using it again unless I can't conceive in the next couple months. Superstitions and all









*Polytis*--Yup, I used to cramp at O like clockwork. I still do occasionally.

*Kelli*--Welcome! You're in the right place ^_^ No easy conception here, except that it only took 2 months of trying for number two, so I think it's easier after the first for some people? .. On it being unsafe the first cycle--your chances of m/c go up BEFORE AF comes back (m/c bleed, time pass, AF, then try). After she's back, the chances are about the same at one month as two, although 3 is supposed to be best *shrugs* I'm trying after one full cycle, so I'm right there with you.

*Olerica*--is that the blood type diet? I wouldn't go near the blood type one because I hated everything on the list for mine.

*Katherine*--*sticky baby dust*

*Meredyth*--I had a friend who had problems like that early in childhood. Her parents homeschooled her until she was ready to go to public school (in high school) and she's gotten over it, totally. Do what's right in your heart.

Welcome *Dreamweaver* and *punkrawkmama27*.
*
Me*--What?? Did I ovulate on CD15? That's nearly a week early for me, but I have all the symptoms--however, I was also sick with a 24 hour bug that my baby had on Saturday, yesterday. But I had the EWCM (no doubt about it) on CD15 (and we BD'ed that day, so I would definitely have caught it)and my temp was up today. I know it's possible, but I'm afraid to hope that it came early! Being done and done this soon? Well, for one, that would mess up my whole EDD, lol, making it in September and I want an October baby (but I'll take what I get, no complaints!!). Still, I'm glad my libido came back! It's been pretty dead for a long time now, so I was very glad to see it again and so was DH







And I just figured we were BDing for fun and 'just in case' when I saw the EWCM. Well, I'll know in two days if I O'd or if my temp is up from being sick yesterday...


----------



## heatherh

fallriverfox









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
heather-you SO TOTALLY LOOK PG!

Liar!







But check out my chart - 4 perfectly spaced high temps just like my pg chart. Trying not to get my hopes up, but ain't that beautiful?!

Oh, *ChesapeakeBorn* - your poor DH! Cruel OPKs. That's so cute that he's so excited though. Made me smile









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
And statistically, the odds are in my favor, in all of our favors.

I just want to emphasize this part. The odds ARE in our favors.

*joshs_girl* - Either way, it *will* be OK. We're here to help you through however this cycle turns out.









*Dreamweaver* - it's so easy to lose faith because it's not *just* one baby. It's your baby, my baby, our babies. By the time you're birthing again, you'll be able to find the way that's right for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
The fact is, 90% of women would be absolutley fine with midwives, homebirths or unassisted pregnancies and births but there are some of us that really NEED that medical help. I need help to get pregnant and I need help to stay pregnant. Without obstetricians another pregnancy would be a death sentence for my baby and possibly myself.

After my 3 miscarriages and subsequent diagnosis, we will not be having another homebirth. Any future pregnancies will be highly medicalized and I'm okay with that.

Yes! I hope you guys weren't bothered by my suggestion to read the Henci book. In the end it really comes down to finding what works for you and your LO.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
I really really really want to try this month

I think you answered your own question. This topic comes up again and again, and it seems like there is no gold standard official answer. You've gotta trust your gut.


----------



## Parker'smommy

Hi ladies...I don't post here but I thought maybe you ladies could answer a question since so many of you are so knowledgable.

I lost our baby on Nov. 30th. I had about 2 wks of bleeding. On jan 1st- Tuesday I got my first af and it lasted till Friday Jan 4th. A very short period for me, but hey, I thought I'd take it. So I've been af free for 3-4 days and all of a sudden this morning I start heavy bleeding again. Not brown old blood bleeding, but heavy bright red bleeding. Should I be concerned? Is this par for the course for someone who has lost two second trimester babies and one early misscariage in the last 12 months? It was just wierd, no warning, just a gush. Thanks in advance. Heather


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
Oh gosh, I am bawling now. I try so hard to believe that but some days it is just so hard.

Yeah, I was crying when I wrote it. Faith is shaky right now...still there but shaky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
You forgot the square bracket at the beginning [url.....

And thanks for that. Now I'm I'll neto.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PrayinFor12* 
_Y'all have momoftworedheads to thank for my visit! (Sounds arrogant huh?) Upon her suggestion, I'm dropping in to update you. For my own sanity though, I'm not reading other posts on here - I have to keep my emotions away._

My update:

I'm 9 weeks and 6 days pregnant. Far as I know, baby is fine.

But I am NOT. I've had unexplainable foot cramps for a month. The pain is so severe and constant that I deeply regret getting pregnant. The fact that I can't really understand there's a baby in me doesn't help with that regret. I keep telling myself it'll be worth it in 7 months when I see his face for the first time. But I don't really understand that that event will happen.

I used to pray all the time that I could carry atleast 8 children. But now that I see what this does to me, we know I'll never do it again. It seems like a cruel joke.

Having lost a child, I understand the value of a baby and being pregnant. But NO ONE would anticipate pain like I'm having. NO ONE would volunteer for this. I long to feel kicks so I can have the emotional strength to endure it. All I have so far is what looks like fat and big boobs.

I wanted this so desperately. And now I just want it over with. Such a cruel twist of fate. Because of the pain, I'm not really even excited - though I long to be. I hate the way things are. I can't do this again. I want to enjoy it just this once.

I can't hang out here - I have to work hard to focus on where I'm at.

I wish every one of you well. May you have the babies you long for and may you be able to delight in carrying your little ones. God bless each of you.

Holly

Hugs to you, mama! I hope your pain ebbs and that you can enjoy this pregnancy. Have you ever looked into EFT? Perhaps it can help you with some of the psychic and physical pain.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Yall just have me in tears this morning ....

I believe that at this moment, I'm pregnant. But I'm so scared that I'm not and I'm afraid of the pain that's going to come when AF shows. I don't know what's worse, the anticipation of not knowing, or the pain of knowing that I'm not. I thought I had it together this cycle too, but I think I was so, so wrong.

Deep breath. We're here with you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

Yes, *Olerica*, relax, relax!! All our three pregnancies were unexpected because we were not planning, just having fun.







Good luck to you, and hope to hear good news soon!

Thanks. I'm a terrible relaxer... but I'm trying.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
oh ladies I am SO frustrated!! (Could be b/c I'm on my period now?)
I really really really want to try this month, but i really really really don't want to increase my odds of a second m/c. DH says "we'll just wait another month, it's just a month" But arg. I really want to start NOW!!!







What to do?

Wish I could tell you what to do, but I hardly know for myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Olerica*--is that the blood type diet? I wouldn't go near the blood type one because I hated everything on the list for mine.

*
Me*--What?? Did I ovulate on CD15? That's nearly a week early for me, but I have all the symptoms--however, I was also sick with a 24 hour bug that my baby had on Saturday, yesterday. But I had the EWCM (no doubt about it) on CD15 (and we BD'ed that day, so I would definitely have caught it)and my temp was up today. I know it's possible, but I'm afraid to hope that it came early! Being done and done this soon? Well, for one, that would mess up my whole EDD, lol, making it in September and I want an October baby (but I'll take what I get, no complaints!!). Still, I'm glad my libido came back! It's been pretty dead for a long time now, so I was very glad to see it again and so was DH







And I just figured we were BDing for fun and 'just in case' when I saw the EWCM. Well, I'll know in two days if I O'd or if my temp is up from being sick yesterday...

Yeah - it's the Blood Type Diet, but you shoulda tried it. It was tough for me to start (I'm an A) but it helped with so many issues. You 'should' check out the GenoType Diet as those lists are somehow more relaxed than the 'old' BTD lists.

Xakana - I do hope you DID catch it. Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Hi ladies...I don't post here but I thought maybe you ladies could answer a question since so many of you are so knowledgable.

I lost our baby on Nov. 30th. I had about 2 wks of bleeding. On jan 1st- Tuesday I got my first af and it lasted till Friday Jan 4th. A very short period for me, but hey, I thought I'd take it. So I've been af free for 3-4 days and all of a sudden this morning I start heavy bleeding again. Not brown old blood bleeding, but heavy bright red bleeding. Should I be concerned? Is this par for the course for someone who has lost two second trimester babies and one early misscariage in the last 12 months? It was just wierd, no warning, just a gush. Thanks in advance. Heather

I wish I had an answer for you. Is there a MW or Doc/Nurse Line you can call and ask? Don't know why but it makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Baby Makes 4

We qualified for our mortgage today! Yippeeeee!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Aw, girl. What is UP with that!?! Are you late yet? Do you know your DPO?









Thanks for all the hugs today. I'm 13 dpo. I'm not quite late (hard to tell because these days I'm pretty unpredictable) but at 13 dpo and cd 25 it's not early for testing either.

*Parker'smommy* I don't have much advice, It was a lot like that for me for a while, weird and unpredictable









*KelliHope* I really don't have any good medical advice for you, but I knew deep inside the two months after my loss that I shouldn't be trying. My point is you should respect what you know deep inside rather than what you just want, maybe you really are ready.

*josh's_girl*







. I hope this is your month

*momoftworedheads* I hope the testing goes well tomorrow! It's about time you go some answers!

*labortrial* I'm sure the discharge could just be implantation.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
We qualified for our mortgage today! Yippeeeee!


----------



## A Mothers Love

*UPDATE I called my MW office today told them I have been spotting since 12-29-07 & want to know what's going on.
I allready have a standing HCG waiting, & I asked if we can check also if I may have a uterine infection & get progesterone levels checked. The nurse said'well MW is out of town & I can't change those orders for you" WELL DUH!!! wasn't asking "HER" to.....just want to know "IF" it can be done. flippn' nurse








I have no fever but the spotting since end of Dec. & tender to the touch on my lower left side.
The nurse was no help. so, do any of you know?
***are there blood tests to check for uterine infections or progesterone levels? Thank you







I'm gonna go try to calm myself now. I'm kinda bent







:*


----------



## joshs_girl

sarah - that's wonderful news!

aml - i'm sorry, but it does sound like you have some sort of infection









parker'smommy - i think it could just be part of your regular period - your body just is slow going i'd still call a hcp if you are worried though









please please please tell me what this is....i checked my cervix, low and closed, but i pulled out what pretty much (sorry for the ick factor) looked like booger.







it also contained a small tiny little brown clot - like when you've been blowing your nose too much. wtf is this stuff coming out of me?!?


----------



## DreamWeaver

thanks, you all are awesome.
Thank you for validating my feelings; for making me not beat myself up too much for sometimes losing hope a little bit...

It's such a crazy, roller-coasting journey to navigate! But it feels good to know I am not alone.

Positive, feel-well vibes to everyone!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
please please please tell me what this is....i checked my cervix, low and closed, but i pulled out what pretty much (sorry for the ick factor) looked like booger.







it also contained a small tiny little brown clot - like when you've been blowing your nose too much. wtf is this stuff coming out of me?!?

Frack. Wish I could answer e/os questions. Umm, Katherine, it probably is nothing. Could you be dehydrated?

I'm wondering if MY version of *morning sickness* is coming out of my







? TMI, but I've had diarrhea off & on since Christmas Eve and these awful horrid egg burps. Waves of nausea (which I may be imagining). Has anyone heard of such a thing?

*FRF*, I don't think I had my BFP that early, but you'd have to check my chart. I did have implantation spotting, which I never had before when I was pregnant. I think what happened yesterday was just a bit of that blood being expelled. I'm feeling more confident today.

*Chesapeake*, I really really appreciate your support. *I appreciate ALL of you so much.* I'm so friggin' emotional right now. Everything today makes me want to cry. Well, all of the touchy-feely stuff does. !!GROUPHUG!!

Sorry I'm so overwhelmed with work. I wish I could do more personals. I hate not responding to everyone.








Kimberly


----------



## heatherh

*Parker'smommy* - I had spotting and bleeding off and on for months after my m/c. Some gushes here and there, too. Do you know if you O'd before that first short period? Once I actually O'd, things started to settle down. It's probably your body settling back into a normal routine. "Normal" varies *widely*. If you don't have a fever or signs of infection, you're probably fine. You could still see a HCP if you're worried.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
We qualified for our mortgage today! Yippeeeee!

Yeah!









*labortrials* - When I was pg my digestive system was all sorts of out of whack. So yeah, I think it's totally possible for m/s to come out the wrong end.


----------



## punkrawkmama27

I dont really know what to say on this thread, because I really have so much that I want to know and talk about. I wanted to say congratulations to labortrials! Also, congratulations on your mortgage to Baby Makes 4! Very Awesome!

Also, I am so confused right now. I really think I had AF visit today. It is the time of month (around the 9th or 10th). Plus I have been cramping, and feeling bloated, I have my appetite for sweets and salty foods back. But, I just had a d&c, on the 30th of last month (the sweet doctor did say she was very gentle and didnt scrape too much.) Is it possible that it is AF? I didnt bleed hardly at all after the d&c, and I had no pain afterwards. Even after I went back to my regular activities of being a mother and housekeeper.

Also, I seem to be so obsessed about thinking about getting pregnant again, but am so terrified that I am going to m/c again, or not even be able to concieve again. Arrr. It is driving me crazy!

Also thank you for the warm welcomes!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Big hugs to e/o that needs them









I've been quiet this week, too, for some reason - lurking but not much posting. I guess maybe not a whole lot to say? All seems to be right in my world, but yet I feel, I don't know, just off I guess. My DS5 is going through a tough time right now with PreK, the school was evicted from where they've been as their new facility isn't ready yet, so they're renting out space in a church/school area. Well, Jacob is very, very shy and we tried yesterday to take him and stayed with him a little bit, but he was terrified so we brought him home. Tried again today, and he almost had an anxiety attack. So I brought him home again. I will not ever force him to stay somewhere he's uncomfortable, but on the other hand am I being one of those too coddling mamas? I've never seen him so inwardly uspset, and I'm not sure what to do. I want him to not be so shy, but I will not traumatize him in the process. He was well acclimated to the old school, but now, I just don't know what to do. We talked about home school, but I'm worried that will make him even more introverted. He was going to try and play soccer, but was too nervous as he calls it. I want to help him, but not sure how







Any advice??


I am a therapist and specialize in working with pre-k. I am not just saying this because I am a therapist but becasuse I really think that it makes a huge difference. I would recommend taking him to see a therapist. I have not had a child with this problem who was not able to overcome it (as long as the parents are on board 100% with me). I think this will teach him that he can overcome this problem, instead of running from it. Just my idea. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*holly*: I'm sorry you have been in so much pain lately. Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't a potassium deficiency cause muscle spasms/cramps? I seem to remember someone telling me to eat bananas when I had horrible leg/foot cramps with DD.... Might want to check with your MW/OB.

*Baby Makes 4*: Congrats!

*Katherine*: I have had wierd stuff like that before - maybe left over from BDing or Oing?

*kimberly*: That's how I get morning sickness!!









*A Mother's Love*: I think your white blood count would be elevated if you had an infection. If that is the case I think a CBC would be the test they'd run (but don't quote me on that). In addition, they can do a blood test to check your progesterone, however a single test is not very useful in giving information. Rather, they would check it at three different times during your cycle to assess your luteal phase. I hope you get some answers soon!!!

*punkrawkmama*: It is totally possible that your body is trying to get back to its old schedule, for lack of a better phrase. And I think that your lining might be thinner for that first cycle after a D&C, but I don't know much about the procedure so I'm not sure - I bet someone here could advise.


----------



## labortrials

AML - fever would indicate infection; testing + on a pee stick would indicate that your body thinks it's pregnant. I'm sorry I'm hazy on your situation right now. Need some zzzzzzzz. A low-grade infection can be easily treated with an antibiotic. I needed one after my first m/c. Someone does need to do a pelvic exam to check if your uterus is enlarged. Couldn't you see a PA, a CNM, or another doctor? They should be concerned and work you into the schedule.


----------



## mamatowill

Parkersmommy- That is how my afs are going since the m/cs. I will have a/f for a few days and then stop from 2 to 5 days and then it will start up again. I spoke to many women and my ob/gyn and it seems to be normal although frustrating.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello all,

Well I am definitely not pregnant. AF started late yesterday. That gives me a 35 day cycle this time. I am so crushed. I truly thought I was pg. Well this sucks!








I am not sure what to do next. We have been trying for 24+ months. Gotten pregnant 2x, lost both babies. I am sad.







: I'll be around but probably just quiet for a while.

BFP







to all need it!







,







s and prayers too!

Take care,
Jen


----------



## politys

Momoftworedheads. I know how disappointed and upset you are. You'll feel better soon, I promise! There's a new cycle beginning to think about I know I always feel better in a couple of days, as I begin to hope again.







:

Welcome punkrawkmama! Welcome Dreamweaver! As others have said, I'm sorry you find yourself here of course, but happy you've found such support!









Babymakes4 - Congratulations! We just bought a house a few months ago - it's really exciting! A great moment in life.









Hugs to everyone who's having a tough couple of days.

I'm so sorry you're in that kind of pain, Holly.

Hi Xakana and A Mother's Love! Hi Olerica!

Hugs fallriverfox!

I've been busy with the start of classes over the past couple of days, but we're off to a good start! I had to discard a couple of high temps after my fever (when I was sick) to make FF recognize my pretty clear ovulation...was this the right thing to do? What do you gals think? (My chart is below...) Thanks!

Josh's Girl, I think I can be moved to Waiting to Know, when you have a chance...


----------



## fallriverfox

momoftworedheads, I'm so sorry







A 35 day cycle is rough.

I've started spotting so I think I'll be seeing AF within a day or two as well.


----------



## joshs_girl

Jen and Foxy -


----------



## joshs_girl

Corrie, Megan, Meredyth, and Rach - are any of yall ready to be moved to the due date section? No pressure if you aren't









If you want to be moved - just give me your due date too - this is my favorite part of keeping the list!


----------



## rach03

Katherine, I have to go in this Friday to the RE to get another progesterone blood draw...when I do I'm going to ask the nurse exactly what day I was into the 6th week when they did the ultrasound (I was so nervous I didn't ask) so I can figure out what my due date is. So on Friday when I fill that out I'll let you know!

I'm a little scared to call myself officially pregnant and move to the BFP list, but I guess the little things like that we do don't really have a bearing on whether the baby is healthy or not, right? I have to keep reminding myself that!

Lots of







to all you guys who need them.


----------



## labortrials

Jen, I'm sorry you were visited by AF. I can only imagine how frustrating this all must be for you. Have your pursued advice from a RE or perhaps sought assistance from a naturopath????









FRF, well . . . maybe it's implantation spotting? Dunno. What do you think? I had really bad cramps a few days ago and then they were gone the next morning so I suspected implantation.







to you, mama.

Polytis, I'm so glad we're not back to school yet. Phew!! Actually, I just forgot some conference work that I needed to do oh like last month. Eeek, I'm the community engagement chair for our SuperRegional conference in April. Aaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!

Well, DD is telling me that Porter (new dog) is on the bed. Better go.








Kimberly







:


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
AML - fever would indicate infection; testing + on a pee stick would indicate that your body thinks it's pregnant. I'm sorry I'm hazy on your situation right now. Need some zzzzzzzz. A low-grade infection can be easily treated with an antibiotic. I needed one after my first m/c. Someone does need to do a pelvic exam to check if your uterus is enlarged. Couldn't you see a PA, a CNM, or another doctor? They should be concerned and work you into the schedule.

*my CNM is out of town, & nurse said I likely won't hear from her until Monday. If I do end up getting a fever...I will go to a walk in clinic & maybe they can help me.
sorry about the BFN's....I know how you must feel








CONGRATS to all the BFP's Enjoy the sweet journey!!!








I just want to say all of you are great, & I am thankful for you, & the time and wisdom & support you share here.







*


----------



## boobs4milk

i've decided that having a baby right now probably isn't in the best interest of my family. we are barely scraping by and are actually having to get help sometimes because my ex has stopped paying support so bill supports 7 people on pay from a grocery store.

this is a tough decision for me, but adding a baby to all of this probably isn't the best thing and no matter what happens, zoe will always be gone. i can't heal my broken heart with another baby and i've found that even though i wasn't pg by her due date, i did manage to go on. i'm trying to be realistic and having another baby just doesn't seem very realistic right now, especially since i'll probably have to go get a job soon and leave natalie in daycare.

i will lurk...and i can't say that i will never ttc again, but i am tired and hurting and coming to realize that things won't magically get better if and when i get a bfp.

thinking of you all and wishing for good things and sticky babies for you all,
jen


----------



## rach03

Jen,







thinking of you and wishing you peace


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Jen* - You and your family will be in my thoughts


----------



## meredyth0315

*Jen* Big hugs to you







It's a hard decision that's for sure. Wishing you all the best mama.

*Katherine* I wish I knew where I belong







I have yet to get an official due date, but my best guess would be around 08/25/08, so you can move me - nothing I can do to change what lies ahead anyway. I have an u/s on the 30th and hopefully will see/hear a little heartbeat. I poke around in the August DDC, and post every now and again, but it just doesn't feel like I should be there. I think that everything will be fine, I'm just sad and not sure why, maybe anxiety that I don't feel a sense of doom







:


----------



## rach03

Meredyth,







I feel the same way...kind of in limbo until I get out of the first trimester, I guess. That's where I need to be to feel safe.

We're going to be sweating it out in August, I just know it.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Jen, Hugs to you, & prayers for peace.*


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Jen, Dh has the same thoughts on a pregnancy right now. He is probably right, but I am having such a hard time with that fact right now. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## DreamWeaver

labortrials said:


> I'm wondering if MY version of *morning sickness* is coming out of my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? TMI, but I've had diarrhea off & on since Christmas Eve and these awful horrid egg burps. Waves of nausea (which I may be imagining). Has anyone heard of such a thing?
> 
> yes, I have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a gf who could not get out of the house for several weeks because she was having such bad diarrhea, or she was vomitting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k, I know this does not sound like pleasant news to you, but she went on to have a very healthy pregnancy, is big, ripe, and beautiful now, ready to go anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a third pregnancy, she never had anything like this before... so yes... it could come out either end, or both ends.... sorry TMI!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, her mw said the hormone fluctuations can do that to some women's bodies.
> 
> Hang in there and feel better soon!


----------



## DreamWeaver

I think I screwed up on quoting my above reply. I am still trying to get the hang of quoting. Next time hopefully I'll get it right!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati,

Can you move me to waiting to O? Thanks! Take care all!

Huge hugs everyone!

Thinking of you Jen (B4M).

Jen


----------



## politys

Jen, this makes sense. What a tough position for you to be in. Sending care and hugs your way














:


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,

Well I am definitely not pregnant. AF started late yesterday. That gives me a 35 day cycle this time. I am so crushed. I truly thought I was pg. Well this sucks!








I am not sure what to do next. We have been trying for 24+ months. Gotten pregnant 2x, lost both babies. I am sad.







: I'll be around but probably just quiet for a while.

BFP







to all need it!







,







s and prayers too!

Take care,
Jen

Oh Jen. Crappity. Huge hugs to you today.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i've decided that having a baby right now probably isn't in the best interest of my family. we are barely scraping by and are actually having to get help sometimes because my ex has stopped paying support so bill supports 7 people on pay from a grocery store.

this is a tough decision for me, but adding a baby to all of this probably isn't the best thing and no matter what happens, zoe will always be gone. i can't heal my broken heart with another baby and i've found that even though i wasn't pg by her due date, i did manage to go on. i'm trying to be realistic and having another baby just doesn't seem very realistic right now, especially since i'll probably have to go get a job soon and leave natalie in daycare.

i will lurk...and i can't say that i will never ttc again, but i am tired and hurting and coming to realize that things won't magically get better if and when i get a bfp.

thinking of you all and wishing for good things and sticky babies for you all,
jen

Jen - I think you are really brave to acknowledge where you are emotionally and to act on it. Big hugs to you as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Meredyth,







I feel the same way...kind of in limbo until I get out of the first trimester, I guess. That's where I need to be to feel safe.

We're going to be sweating it out in August, I just know it.

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
*Katherine* I wish I knew where I belong







I have yet to get an official due date, but my best guess would be around 08/25/08, so you can move me - nothing I can do to change what lies ahead anyway. I have an u/s on the 30th and hopefully will see/hear a little heartbeat. I poke around in the August DDC, and post every now and again, but it just doesn't feel like I should be there. I think that everything will be fine, I'm just sad and not sure why, maybe anxiety that I don't feel a sense of doom







:


*Meredyth & Rach:* I can't imagine how nerve wracking that is. I do hope all continues to be well with you both.

*Me:* I just returned from getting my "hopefully" last HCG level follow-up from the miscarriage. Because I'm an A+ they want me to continue to go in until I reach 2 for a level. My nurse is such a sweetie and she knows we are trying again, already and said that hopefully it is above 30 (my last level) so she can order a blood pregnancy test - which she hopes is positive. #1, I hope the HCG is below 2 if I'm NOT pregnant because I REALLY don't want to have to do a D&C and wait out a few months.

Also - I'm sorry if it appears I've skipped some people. I'll go back and catch up with you all. I did the multi-quote stuff and then realized I had to run out for my draw.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
i checked my cervix, low and closed, but i pulled out what pretty much (sorry for the ick factor) looked like booger.







it also contained a small tiny little brown clot - like when you've been blowing your nose too much. wtf is this stuff coming out of me?!?

Could be just your cervix being irritated at being poked. Mine bleeds a bit every time it's touched, which is why I don't check it (but mine's backwards, too). Also, if you've been BDing a lot, it could cause that. Worst case scenario, it would be an infection. You could try some acidophilus and/or probiotics and see if it clears up.

*punkrawkmama27*--if you just had the D&C on Dec 30, that's not AF--probably just some residual stuff coming out (they don't always get everything) and you might want to call your dr. just to be sure.

*Jen (redheads)* I'm so so so sorry!









*Polytis*--glad things are going well! Yes, I think discarding the fever temps are right (FF does it for me when I click that I had a fever) and GOOD LUCK BABY DUST!

*Jen (**boobs)* I'm sorry that your situation isn't the best for expanding your family right now. I've had to think about that one many times, but since we'll always be poor, I had to make the decision that it's now or never for us. I think, with just Lilly, I'd still be delighted, as she's such a wonderful addition to our family and we are so happy with her. And you never know--circumstances change, without warning, at the drop of a hat. I'll hope that yours swing around for you, with the money, and you're able to decide if you're emotionally ready and if there's still room in your family, instead of having to have that nasty $$ make a difference. The changeable nature of financial situations was my final decision. You can be rich today and poor in a week or vice versa, ya know? I wish you great luck, though--go focus on Natalie and give her a big hug from Lilly









*Kimberly*--that's the kind of m/s I had! Butt sickness, LMAO! I'd have nausea, but it always seemed to come out of my butt and boy was I grateful! I think I threw up three times total in my pregnancy before labor.

*Me*--definitely just me being sick, my temp dropped back down into normal today, so we still have lots of trying to do. Ah, well. I look forward to the day I don't feel like I _have_ to BD, but I know if I don't have this reason, I might neglect poor DH again


----------



## labortrials

Olercia - just add a ] before your http and you're siggy will be correct!









Jen - I'm glad you've come to some sort of decision about things. I know it'll take some adjusting to get comfortable with NOT ttc right now. It's been on your mind and in your "active plan" for so long now. I hope you'll still check in with us from time to time. Don't worry - there may come a time when it makes sense to ttc again. Big hug!

Got a lunch date with a RN friend who has PCOS and has been ttc for a couple of years now. She's so excited that she's ovulated for the 1st time in forever, and I'll be happy to share my news with her since she knows about my m/cs.

I myself am trying not to freak out today about the fact that my temp went down .3.







See, I'm so neurotic. I hate it.
















Kimberly


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I myself am trying not to freak out today about the fact that my temp went down .3.







See, I'm so neurotic. I hate it.
















Kimberly

Psst--quit temping







You're pregnant, you're good! STICK BABY STICK!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Olercia - just add a ] before your http and you're siggy will be correct!









Got a lunch date with a RN friend who has PCOS and has been ttc for a couple of years now. She's so excited that she's ovulated for the 1st time in forever, and I'll be happy to share my news with her since she knows about my m/cs.

I myself am trying not to freak out today about the fact that my temp went down .3.







See, I'm so neurotic. I hate it.
















Kimberly

Thanks for the code help! Wait - did that work?

Re: the temp? I agree with xakana. STOP TEMPING, you preggie.
















I have a friend who is a few weeks further along than I would have been and I had to tell her that my m/c and her pregnancy were ok to talk about. I'm ok with talking about any/every aspect of that (her stuff and mine). I am so surprised that a m/c is still so taboo for many people. I guess I'm at the place where I want to talk about it.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
FRF, well . . . maybe it's implantation spotting? Dunno. What do you think? I had really bad cramps a few days ago and then they were gone the next morning so I suspected implantation.







to you, mama.

I think I'm glad at least one of us is pregnant








s to all especially Jen.


----------



## heatherh

*momoftworedheads* and *fallriverfox* Ugh.

*b4m* - What a tough decision all around. I hope I'll still see you around here on MDC. It's been fun (well, you know.. as much as possible) hanging out with you here.


----------



## hannybanany

Jen (momoftwo...), frf so sorry about AFs arrival









Jen (b4m), what a tough decision to make, mama.









Ok, so I found another RE in my city, called him and have an appointment in TWO WEEKS! Yay! Hehe, way better than 12 weeks!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Thanks for the code help! Wait - did that work?

Maybe take out the / by the first "url". Leave it by the second one. Although I am pretty sure all you have to do is go to the edit signature page, highlight the code for the chart symbol in your signature, then click the insert link icon (a little globe thingy) and then paste your chart address there.

*Jen*: Hugs hugs to you mama. I feel your sadness in this decision. It sounds like you really thought it through and are doing what is best for your and your family. We love you!


----------



## hannybanany

Did I get the top of the page???!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 







Did I get the top of the page???!









Yup! Yea you!!

Glad you found another RE! Now you are on your own 2WW.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Jen (momoftwo...), frf so sorry about AFs arrival









Jen (b4m), what a tough decision to make, mama.









Ok, so I found another RE in my city, called him and have an appointment in TWO WEEKS! Yay! Hehe, way better than 12 weeks!









2 weeks IS way better than 12. Way to go!!! now you can get rollin"


----------



## labortrials

Hanny, glad you found another RE. Yay!

Temping, so I should stop temping? Don't I want to keep temping so I can look out for falling temps . . . possible m/c? I dunno WHAT to do.

Olercia, you now need to take the [ ] AWAY from around the http addy. So you have the [*url*] then the link then [/*url*]. Don't use the * though; just using it so you can see the code. If that doesn't make sense then go back and try it again just like CPB said.








Kimberly


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Hello all,
Well I am definitely not pregnant. AF started late yesterday. That gives me a 35 day cycle this time. I am so crushed. I truly thought I was pg. Well this sucks!

















Sorry, jen. It does totally suck...I wish I had something better to say.









*jen (b4m),* what a tough decision to make. I'm sorry you're dealing with this. I'm sure you'll make the best decision for your family.







We're all here for you, mama.

*kimberly,* PUT DOWN the thermometer!!! You're gonna drive yourself crazy checking everyday.

6 days until I should O!!!!!


----------



## jmo

oh, yeah, *kati*, can you move me to Waiting to O? Finally!!!!!


----------



## labortrials

I'm so scared to give up the thermometer. One of you gals will have to come over here and take it from me.
















Kimberly


----------



## joshs_girl

hey yall - we found out today my stepmom had a heart attack a few years ago - she thought it was just horrible indigestion. but a cardiologist confirmed it was a heart attack today.

she's in hospital for tonight and tomorrow - tomorrow they'll do several tests to see if there's a blockage, etc. they are concerned because she's still having this "indigestion." hopefully we'll know more tomorrow.

my dad said it wasn't necessary for us to come home yet - i'm hoping it doesn't get to that point of course.

any spare thoughts or good wishes or prayers you could spare would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jmo

oh, kati,







tons of good thoughts and well wishes to you step mom!!


----------



## chels_c2000

Katherine- Sorry about your Stepmom. I will be preaying for you!!!!

Kim-







Here I am taking away your thermometer!!!! Now consider it gone!!!!

Olerica- Hope you test comes back great!!!!

Hanny-2 weeks is much better than 12 wks.

Update: Yesterday I had the worst indegestion. Could it be pregnancy???? I guess we will see







: I am trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## hannybanany

Oh yeah, Kimberly, put down the thermometer!! Have DH, or better yet - have your DC hide it! You'll be fine mama!

Prayers for your step mom, Katherine.

chels - ooh, I hope that it's pregnancy indigestion!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Kim-







Here I am taking away your thermometer!!!! Now consider it gone!!!!

Update: Yesterday I had the worst indegestion. Could it be pregnancy???? I guess we will see







: I am trying not to get my hopes up.

No,







this is me running away from you, thermometer in hand. :nana:









Katherine, I hope everything will be ok. Keep us posted.

Chels, hmmmm . . . could BE . . .







: big time 4 you!

Ok, I'm pooped. Gonna try and catch some zzzzzzzzzz after I put DD to bed.








Kimberly


----------



## politys

Katherine,

Sending good thoughts...


----------



## chels_c2000

Ok now I am really getting nervous. I realize tonight that I am having a few more pregnancy symptoms. My boobs are getting sore (both of them). My nose is starting to drip. I have been having indigestion and some crapping. I had tons of crapping with my first pregnancy. I really don't want to get my hopes but I kind of am.


----------



## chels_c2000

Does anyone know what you can take for indigestion that is ok if you are pregnant?


----------



## Parker'smommy

Thanks for all of your input ladies. Things have subsided and it's just barely brown spotting now so it's probably just WACKY....ugh. And yes, I'm very sure that I ovulated...lots of ewcm this cycle....it was actually out of control amounts. Would have been a good month to ttc....lol.

I'm still going through some testing to try and find what's up with ME and my wacky body. Two second trimester losses are just NOT normal OR bad luck and I have changed OBs to someone who shares the view with me. We are thinking clotting issues right now but am waiting on the blood work to confirm it. I guess that means blood thinners before, during the pregnancy, and then stopping right before birth. I just hope we find some answers as I just can't make that "leap of faith" without something.

Good luck to everyone here.....love to you all.


----------



## politys

Good morning all







:yawning:

*Chelsc2000*, that's great! I remember reading that papaya enzyme is good for indigestion when you're pregnant - has anyone tried this? (Where are you in your cycle? How many days post-O or CD? Just wondering







).

*Parker's Mommy*, it sounds like you have things well in hand! I know you'll have some answers soon. Knowledge is power, especially when you're TTC!

I've been really headachy since I O'd four days ago







:, though it seems much better this morning. Hopefully my body is adjusting to the increased progesterone! (It's hard to read with a headache!) I know it's too early for pregnancy signs for me, since I'm only 4DPO!

I have to say, *I'm so grateful to have found you all*. I was charting before, but not using FF, which is really empowering, since it gives us so much more info! I love entering my temp and cm and other stuff every morning. And I love checking in with you all. Community is powerful! I've never felt so emotionally supported in this project (beyond my DH)! Thanks and love to you all!























Happy Thursday!


----------



## joshs_girl

boobyJen - so much love to you mama

Rach & Mere - I'm going to leave both of you put until you feel more comfortable (as comfortable as possible that is)

Hanny - congrats on the new RE!

Thank you all for the well wishes for my step mom - she rested as well as could be expected through the night and starts all her tests this morning. Now it's just the anxious waiting phase.


----------



## KelliHope

how come Kimberly has to put down her thermometer?? I think I would want to keep taking my temp after I get the BFP. B/C then if I started to get nervous - like "oh, my boobs aren't that sore today" I would have my temp to prove that, well I probably still am pregnant b/c my temp hasn't dropped.
Maybe I'm just an over analyzer?


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
I'm still going through some testing to try and find what's up with ME and my wacky body. Two second trimester losses are just NOT normal OR bad luck and I have changed OBs to someone who shares the view with me. We are thinking clotting issues right now but am waiting on the blood work to confirm it. I guess that means blood thinners before, during the pregnancy, and then stopping right before birth. I just hope we find some answers as I just can't make that "leap of faith" without something.

Good luck to everyone here.....love to you all.

I really hope you get some answers!!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Good morning all







:yawning:

*Chelsc2000*, that's great! I remember reading that papaya enzyme is good for indigestion when you're pregnant - has anyone tried this? (Where are you in your cycle? How many days post-O or CD? Just wondering







).

I've been really headachy since I O'd four days ago







:, though it seems much better this morning. Hopefully my body is adjusting to the increased progesterone! (It's hard to read with a headache!) I know it's too early for pregnancy signs for me, since I'm only 4DPO!

I have to say, *I'm so grateful to have found you all*. I was charting before, but not using FF, which is really empowering, since it gives us so much more info! I love entering my temp and cm and other stuff every morning. And I love checking in with you all. Community is powerful! I've never felt so emotionally supported in this project (beyond my DH)! Thanks and love to you all!























Happy Thursday!









Awwww, we like you too.







And well, I had pregnancy symptoms early on. In fact, I feel FAR LESS pregnant now, but maybe the herbs I'm on have something to do with that. Dunno. Hope your head gets better.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
how come Kimberly has to put down her thermometer?? I think I would want to keep taking my temp after I get the BFP. B/C then if I started to get nervous - like "oh, my boobs aren't that sore today" I would have my temp to prove that, well I probably still am pregnant b/c my temp hasn't dropped.
Maybe I'm just an over analyzer?

See, that's what I was thinking. I did temp today and it's back up to 98.3, but I've put my VIP on hold and think I will stop temping. I actually slept through the night last night b/c I wasn't going to wake up and temp.

Chels, you can take tums, but I've heard that the active ingredient in it isn't as effective. You need the magnesium-based (I think) anti-acid. I can't remember if that's Maalox or Mylanta . . . one of those M ones.









Every day I wake up pregnant feels like a miracle. I haven't had a 4th week loss, but it's still amazing. Next week is going to be really really really tough. I'm glad that I won't be back to teaching yet . . . just in case. I hate thinking (and trying to accept) that I could miscarry at any moment in the next 2 weeks. It really sucks. I just wish I felt pregnant now. Trying to think back on how I felt with my DD's pregnancy . . .

Well, enough looking into the past for the morning. Criminy, I haven't even had my COFFEEEEEEEE yet! (Yes, I'm still drinking coffee. Couldn't give up EVERYTHING.)








Kimberly


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Joshs girl, I am praying for your step mom and family.

I am a little bummed, pp said to call doctor, with the bleeding, I did. Does not appear to be AF. They think I may have done to much, so I was supposed to rest yesterday (as much as I can with 3 kids, a sick husband and a house that I am still trying to clean from while I was in the hospital). The bleeding last night when I went to bed.

Now I have been thinking a lot about things, and am not sure what to do. I really want a baby, and think about the what ifs alot. But, I am starting school next week, and we really need some extra $$$ right now, since dh job has slowed down for the winter, so I put a resume in to a vet clinic and got a call back, and may start working, or a friend of mine asked me to start watching her two little ones so she can go to work. It will be alot to do, and I am not sure if I can do everything I need to and still ttc like I did with this last pregnancy, so I think we are just not going to be "careful" and see what happens. I really appreciate all the support you ladies give on this thread and I will be checking in, from time to time.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*katherine*: Many prayers for your stepmom and family! We will be thinking of you.

*punkrawkmama*: I have found that there never seems to be a perfect time for conceiving. At some point, you just have to make the best decision you can and throw caution to the wind. Your plan sounds like a good one. And it will alleviate any TTC stress and pressure. Best wishes to you, mama.

*kimberly*: For me, waiting for that thermometer to ding could be stressful! It is like waiting for the results of an hCG test. I fully support DH hiding it! He, he.

Me:
CD 43 here... :yawning:


----------



## meredyth0315

*Katherine* Sending lots of love & prayers to you & your family in this time









*punkrawkmama* I wish you the best in your decision for you & your family right now, it's a tough one mama









*Chesapeake* Those long cycles suck, mine always average between 45-60 days. Big hugs to you









*Kimberly* All will be okay mama, baby is going to stick and you'll be sweating it out this summer









I'm loving these hormonal mood swings I'm getting so good at, so like CPB said I'm throwing caution to the wind... *Katherine* I'm ready to move to *BFP, due 08.25.08* Taking a big step, but I feel so positive (today anyway!) that I know baby will stick!!!


----------



## rach03

Katherine, lots of thoughts and prayers for your stepmom! Thanks so much for being the keeper of the list for right now...you rock! I'll let you know what they say my due date is tomorrow.

Parker'smommy, lots of







I hope testing reveals something for you.

And







to everyone. Sorry for the short post, I'm off to clean and pack some more junk up so we can get ready to put the house on the market.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Temping, so I should stop temping? Don't I want to keep temping so I can look out for falling temps . . . possible m/c? I dunno WHAT to do.

Yes, stop. No, you don't want to watch. You'll just stress yourself out. My temp rose and fell and I had no warning through it that I was going to m/c. And stress is bad, mmkay?







Just accept that you have a healthy, implanting baby going on. And we'll all send you lots of









*Polytis*--only thing I've read about papaya enzyme (papain) and pregnancy is to use it for natural induction. No way am I touching that. Tums worked for my heartburn for a while, but when I had the bad stuff, I had to take pepcid (under okay from my dr. but I had heartburn from hell--I have ARD).

*Chels*--Tums did help, though and it's okay to take.

*Kelli*--she needs to stop because your temp WILL drop. And it will rise and drop. And that's so stressful and means nada! I just wanted a record, so I kept temping with Lost and well... didn't do me any good. I had no real warning, certainly not through my temp. In fact, my temperature was on a _rise_ when I m/ced.
*
punkrawkmama27*--Definitely need to rest. I didn't have a d&c, but every time I did anything much, I increased in bleeding after my m/c. And I had a toddler to chase, so I know what you're saying, but it CAN be done... you may just have to bribe them for a few days







It _is_ that important.

*Katherine*--my wishes to your stepmom for a speedy recovery and something fixable!


----------



## politys

Xakana, you're right! Apparently fresh papaya is potentially unsafe. I just don't know about the papaya enzyme you can buy in a health food store.

I know where I read the suggestion - in my mothering book on pregnancy by Peggy O'Mara, Having a Baby Naturally...I found the page online (scroll down - it's on the left): http://books.google.com/books?id=6YB...-3z6kR8FHG1UEI

I found this study online, which definitely supports NOT taking *fresh* papaya (but they didn't study the enzyme form you can buy). Ripe papaya seems to be fine, but not unripe, which contains higher concentrations of the bad stuff...

http://www.nutritionsociety.org.uk/b...bjn0880199.htm

Also, here's an earlier thread I found on MDC: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=397428








: about the enzyme form. I guess I wouldn't mess with it, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati- Sending hugs prayers and lots of good thoughts to your step-mom and family.

Update-well it looks like I am not having AF but a very early M/C. I have soaked a pad an hour for a day and passed lots of huge clots -sorry if this is TMI. The pain in my abdomen is like someone put a knife in it. I spoke to the OB and he wants me to do one last HPT to confirm it.

BBL
Jen


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
any spare thoughts or good wishes or prayers you could spare would be greatly appreciated.

*Katherine* - I will definitely keep everyone in my thoughts and prayers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Does anyone know what you can take for indigestion that is ok if you are pregnant?

*chels* - Tums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
I'm ready to move to *BFP, due 08.25.08* Taking a big step, but I feel so positive (today anyway!) that I know baby will stick!!!

*Meredyth* - Good for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Kelli*--she needs to stop because your temp WILL drop. And it will rise and drop. And that's so stressful and means nada!

*xakana* - My thoughts exactly! I temped for a couple weeks after my BFP, not every day but maybe every 3. When my temp would drop I would panic. It wasn't worth that panic because it did go back up. It is normal to have fluctuation.


----------



## politys

Oh Jen,








:

I am so sorry.


----------



## Sunshine4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Update-well it looks like I am not having AF but a very early M/C.

*Jen* -


----------



## DreamWeaver

I just wanted to send hugs all around! Hugs are good, no matter how we are feeling right?









Sorry i am unable to specify names and such- I am still recovering from my wisdom teeth surgery last Friday, on top of nursing a bad cough. I was reading and going back and forth between two windows trying to grab names and offer comforting words and yays and all dat, but my eyes are double-crossing-over, duh!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Sorry to post again so soon. I am having a very early M/C. This is really hard. So now I am the lady with 2 m/c and a second trimester loss. My OB told me just to take a rest and take Motrin. He told me to call him again if it gets worse. I am soaking a pad an hour, I am about to go and get a cloth diaper to soak it up it is so heavy!

Take care all. I am sorry not to post more. I just have to go and lie down.

Jen


----------



## jmo

oh, jen, mama, I am so sorry you're going thru this again. You so do not deserve this. This is just so unfair and awful. Rest and take care of yourself, girl.


----------



## meredyth0315

Oh Jen, I'm so, so sorry. It's just not right for you to have gone through so much. Sending you love & peace, please take it easy on yourself


----------



## labortrials

I'm so sorry Jen.







:


----------



## namaste_mom

Hi Everyone,
You all may remember me from the PAL thread and from so long ago on this thread. I have a question and this seems to be the best place to post it because of the collective experience of everyone here. I lost Norah at 40 wks about 7 wks ago, been waiting for AF. I am not TTC but we are dtd. I spotted last Fri though Tues but very light, not even a pantyliner a day. Most of the blood was old brown blood but there was some bright red blood. So the question is, Was that AF? Someone suggested that it could be implantation bleeding but there was some bright blood. I'm just confused about what is going on. I expected my first AF after Norah to be heavy bleeding. Any ideas as to what is going on?

D.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Jen*: My heart is breaking for you mama. May you find peace, hope, and strength. Lots of love to you.









*namaste_mom*: I was saddened to learn of your loss. I wish I knew the answer to your question. That doesn't really sound like AF, but I guess it could have been. It could have been related to ovulation, implantation, or just plain hormonal fluctuations. It is so frustrating when we don't know what our bodies are doing.


----------



## hannybanany

Oh, Jen, I am so sorry


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
how come Kimberly has to put down her thermometer?? I think I would want to keep taking my temp after I get the BFP. B/C then if I started to get nervous - like "oh, my boobs aren't that sore today" I would have my temp to prove that, well I probably still am pregnant b/c my temp hasn't dropped.
Maybe I'm just an over analyzer?

Because, like previous posters said, it doesn't tell you anything. I kept temping, m/c a week later and my temp didn't give me any hints. It just stresses you out.


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh Jen, I'm so so sorry. I hope you heal up quickly.























AF has stopped by my house this morning. I'm back to *waiting to O*


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

any spare thoughts or good wishes or prayers you could spare would be greatly appreciated.

Absolutely! I'm glad that she is now comfortable and resting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Ok now I am really getting nervous. I realize tonight that I am having a few more pregnancy symptoms. My boobs are getting sore (both of them). My nose is starting to drip. I have been having indigestion and some crapping. I had tons of crapping with my first pregnancy. I really don't want to get my hopes but I kind of am.

Does anyone know what you can take for indigestion that is ok if you are pregnant?

Awesome and bummer. I think that being good about keeping your blood sugar in a good range and eating really helps. I really liked munching on celery. It seemed to calm my tummy. - Whoops that's MS... are you drinking fluids too close to eating? I know that that can cause indigestion durring pregnancy because your metabolism slows so as to pick up all the nutrients. Try no fluids for a half hour prior and an hour and a half after a meal, and only like 1/2 cup of water with meals.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Thanks for all of your input ladies. Things have subsided and it's just barely brown spotting now so it's probably just WACKY....ugh. And yes, I'm very sure that I ovulated...lots of ewcm this cycle....it was actually out of control amounts. Would have been a good month to ttc....lol.

I'm still going through some testing to try and find what's up with ME and my wacky body. Two second trimester losses are just NOT normal OR bad luck and I have changed OBs to someone who shares the view with me. We are thinking clotting issues right now but am waiting on the blood work to confirm it. I guess that means blood thinners before, during the pregnancy, and then stopping right before birth. I just hope we find some answers as I just can't make that "leap of faith" without something.

Good luck to everyone here.....love to you all.

I'm glad you are getting the medical help and support that you need. I hope the testing produces something that is super easy to treat.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Update-well it looks like I am not having AF but a very early M/C. I have soaked a pad an hour for a day and passed lots of huge clots -sorry if this is TMI. The pain in my abdomen is like someone put a knife in it. I spoke to the OB and he wants me to do one last HPT to confirm it.
BBL
Jen


Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Sorry to post again so soon. I am having a very early M/C. This is really hard. So now I am the lady with 2 m/c and a second trimester loss. My OB told me just to take a rest and take Motrin. He told me to call him again if it gets worse. I am soaking a pad an hour, I am about to go and get a cloth diaper to soak it up it is so heavy!
Take care all. I am sorry not to post more. I just have to go and lie down.
Jen

Jen, I'm just so sorry that you have to go through this again. Crappity. Please take all the time you need. You know that we are here for you! Huge hugs to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
I just wanted to send hugs all around! Hugs are good, no matter how we are feeling right?









Sorry i am unable to specify names and such- I am still recovering from my wisdom teeth surgery last Friday, on top of nursing a bad cough. I was reading and going back and forth between two windows trying to grab names and offer comforting words and yays and all dat, but my eyes are double-crossing-over, duh!

Hugs=Good!
















Bummer abou the teeth and with a cough that has to really suck. Hope you feel better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Hi Everyone,
You all may remember me from the PAL thread and from so long ago on this thread. I have a question and this seems to be the best place to post it because of the collective experience of everyone here. I lost Norah at 40 wks about 7 wks ago, been waiting for AF. I am not TTC but we are dtd. I spotted last Fri though Tues but very light, not even a pantyliner a day. Most of the blood was old brown blood but there was some bright red blood. So the question is, Was that AF? Someone suggested that it could be implantation bleeding but there was some bright blood. I'm just confused about what is going on. I expected my first AF after Norah to be heavy bleeding. Any ideas as to what is going on? D.


I can't answer either, but I hope you find an answer. I so wish I weren't welcoming you here... if you know what I mean.

*Me:* My temps up, but it's only 6 dpo. I've not heard anything back on the HCG...

THANKS so much for the code help ladies! I think I got it sussed out this time.


----------



## xakana

*Jen*--I'm so sorry.


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Jen - no no no no no mama - my heart is breaking for you

Foxy -







this is so not fair. How many months is this for you now?

Namaste - I'm so sorry about blessed little Norah. How long ago did your pp bleeding stop? My first thought is that it's a continuation of pp bleeding, but that won't make sense if you tell me your bleeding stopped weeks ago. You know there is no such thing as TMI around here, so are you Oing when you DTD? It could be from a combination of Oing and penetration. The other thing I would suggest is perhaps temping for three or five days. If you have past charts to compare too, that would give you a good idea if your hormone levels have dropped back to normal or if they are still elevated - in which case you would know it wouldn't be AF.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Namaste mom-I am sorry that you are having this but could it be that you O'ed and maybe irritated your cervix while dtd? Thinking of you.








s to everyone else. Do any of you have any kind of natural/hebal pain relievers you could recommend? I am not a fan of motrin/advil, etc. I usally just try to get through but the pain is just plain awful this time.

Thanks!

Take care,
Jen


----------



## politys

Hi Jen,

I'm so sorry you're having such a hard time. I took huge (800 mg) pills of ibuprofen that the doctor prescribed after my miscarriage, so I can't really recommend an alternative, other than a glass of wine...


----------



## labortrials

I used advil during my last m/c cuz I couldn't find the stuff I used for the 1st m/c. I was in Canada and bought tylenol that had codeine in it.









There might be some homeopathic remedies for pain, but I don't know enough about homeopathy. Sorry.


----------



## rach03

Jen, I am so sorry.









I don't know about herbal pain relief...they prescribed me 800mg motrin as well.


----------



## alyssatuininga

Hey everyone-
I haven't been here in a while. I just wanted to stop by and say thank you to all of you. I was here for months and months after my loss in April and it was so nice to have all of you to talk to and to understand how I was feeling. I ended up leaving in November because I was so sick of TTC and feeling sad and depressed. Well it turns out that Dec was our month. We conceived onn Dec 20-21st and we got a nice BFP on Jan 1st (Happy New Year to us














I am now 5 weeks and feeling like crap (never thought I would be so happy to be so sick). Anyway I just wanted to say thanks again and good luck to everyone who is still waiting for their miracle.


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Foxy -







this is so not fair. How many months is this for you now?

I lost the baby last March, became able to conceive again in June (long hard recovery!) so it's been a while.







:


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Namaste mom-I am sorry that you are having this but could it be that you O'ed and maybe irritated your cervix while dtd? Thinking of you.








s to everyone else. Do any of you have any kind of natural/hebal pain relievers you could recommend? I am not a fan of motrin/advil, etc. I usally just try to get through but the pain is just plain awful this time.

Thanks!

Take care,
Jen

I don't know if this would be considered "natural" or "herbal" but my midwife recommended a glass of wine in the evening and I found that it helped a lot.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Do any of you have any kind of natural/hebal pain relievers you could recommend? I am not a fan of motrin/advil, etc. I usally just try to get through but the pain is just plain awful this time.

The wine should help - take it easy though, as alcohol is a blood thinner and may increase bleeding if you have a good bit. I am touching on a dangerous topic here, but the only other herbal recommendation for pain relief that I have isn't exactly legal if you know what I mean, although it has been approved for medicinal use in some states.

*alyssatuininga*: Congrats!!


----------



## heatherh

*momoftworedheads* - I'm so sorry.







Geez. For the pain, here are some things that might help:
hot shower (or bath - would baths be OK so soon? I think I'd be tempted to try it, YMMV). Add bath salts to the bottom of the shower if you have a scent you like. It might help a little with the comfort factor.
hot pack on your abdomen or back. To make a hot pack if you don't have one, just toss some rice in an old sock and tie off the end. Microwave it for a few min to warm. I find that the weight of the rice feels good on my tummy sometimes.

*namaste_mom* - I'm sorry to hear about Norah.









*fallriverfox* - that just sucks.







I know what you mean about long recoveries.









Hi, *alyssatuininga*. Congrats! Glad you're feeling miserable









Forgot to add: 7dpo here. Been "moist" in general, IYKWIM and had sticky CF pretty much since O, then it seemed watery yesterday and now sticky with some weird blobs. You know, in case you want to obsess with me!







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Foxy - I'm so sorry it's been so long for you! I feel like we might need an addition to the thread - H&H&TTCing 6+ months!

Jen - the best thing for me was a heating pad.









Congrats Alyssa!

So last cycle, I bought two packs of pgtests, and gave a pack to Big Daddy to keep at his work. He's bringing them home tomorrow night. If I don't spot tomorrow, I'll be 99.9% certain I'm pg. If I spot, it's all over. I can say that temping has kept me from testing at 7DPO and onward this cycle, which is my normal obsessive behavior.


----------



## DreamWeaver

just wanted to send love and hugs to *momoftworedheads, fallriverfox and namaste_mom*









momoftworedheads, I wonder if Bach Rescue Remedy could help you?
We use homeopathics quite a lot but I don't know one right off specific for your situation.







But of late I have used the Bach Rescue Sleep remedy to help me sleep due to my teeth pain, and also repetitive thoughts going on in my head and that helped.







s!! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Thanks everyone for your replies. I am just dealing with it for now and going to get the rescue remedy if I can. Deep breathing can be really helpful.

Hugs to all







s!

Katherine-your BFP is on its way, I know it!!!!

I am going to talk to my DH tonight. I think we may take a break for a month or 2, not sure though.

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## alyssatuininga

Thanks everyone for the congrats. Not sure if this is ok on here but I was going to post a bunch of stuff on Ebay and thought I would offer it here first. I have a bunch of stuff left over from TTC- a Clearblue easy fertility monitor, brand new box of strips, bunch of opks, some hpts and a thing of pre-seed. If you are interested just send me a private email and let me know what you think is fair. I would love to have someone else put it to good use. Good luck to you all!


----------



## labortrials

Congrats Alyssa! I'm about a week behind ya. Eeeeeeee!

Katherine - I'm sure crossing fingers and toes for a BFP for you.

Jen - yeah, heating pad stuffed between my legs really helped me. Ugh!

Heather - of COURSE we want to obscess with you, it's what we do best . . . well besides hope and worry.









My massage was awesome. My massage therapist is also quite intuitive and knew I was pregnant. She was excited for me and confident and said that my body is protecting this pregnancy. She & I both think it's a boy. So, she told me to pump as MUCH positive energy into this pregnancy as possible and tell our families and close friends and have them send us their prayers and good thoughts. I'm so glad I called her to come over. Her touch is invigorating, calming, and healing. I felt amazing energy in my lower abdomen when she was working on me.








Kimberly


----------



## chels_c2000

You guys are so busy during the day. It has taken me a good 45 mins to catch up. I am sorry I won't be able to respond to everyone.

Congras Alyssa!!!!!!!!

Katherine- I can't wait to here that you get a BFP really soon.

Someone asked how fair I am in the cycle (don't remeber who). I am at about CD 21. I am not sure when I 0'd (I am not temping). I have been checking my EWCM and had it from about CD 10-15. I am planning on testing on Wed. Morning. I am leaving for Orlando early Thursday morning and will be gone until Monday. If I Wed. is BFN and AF has not showed up I am going to test again when I get home on Mon. Today I really don't think that I am pregnant. I am still having some symptoms. I forgot to mention earlier that I my face looks like I am sixteen. Until my boobs are really really sore I will not believe it.


----------



## chels_c2000

Kim- How encouraging!!!!!! That sending you good thoughts and prayers.

I am so EXCITED!!!!! This is the 3rd top of the page for me this month. If I am not pregnant, I will lose faith in the good luck from the top of the page.

Ok, I going to share the top of the page. I promise!!!!!


----------



## labortrials

See Chels, that's a great omen. I only got top of the page 2ce since I've been on/off the ttc group! Both were this month. Woot! So, I'll send you some







:vibes and prayers and happy thoughts your way!







:














:








K


----------



## KelliHope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Because, like previous posters said, it doesn't tell you anything. I kept temping, m/c a week later and my temp didn't give me any hints. It just stresses you out.

oh! good to know!


----------



## jmo

congrats, *alyssa*!!!

hope you're hanging in there, *jen (redheads)*. I second the glass of wine idea. Always helps me.

*kimberly*, that massage sounds so fabulous!!!!


----------



## heatherh

Oh, *joshs_girl*, I've got all my body parts crossed for you. Spotting, stay AWAY.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Heather - of COURSE we want to obscess with you, it's what we do best . . . well besides hope and worry.









Ha ha ha ha ha ha

*chels_c2000*







:!!!

Whoever mentioned the heating pad between the legs - I think you might be on to something. With really bad cramps, I bet the leg muscles would tighten, too and add to the pain. Some light stretching might help, too (along with the deep breathing).


----------



## Sioko

Would it be ok if I joined in here??

I'm on CD18 DPO?? STILL in the 2WW! I was 10DPO then FF changed my O from CD8 to CD14??? Now I'm 4DPO?? I think I O'd on CD8 though....

Anyway, I'm a bit nervous this particular cycle TTC because this time I'm having cramps since about CD13 and they aren't going away, along with sharp twinges in my right side and sometimes down the inside of my right leg... I'm desperately trying to ignore how similar this is to my last ectopic while still keeping a weather eye out for trouble NWIM? I've tested twice though and both BFN and no bleeding/spotting so that's different, and now that FF has made me doubt my O date, I don't know when I should test again.... I hope I'm preggo, and I hope baby stopped at the right place this time!!! If I am preggo, I'll be terrified till my first u/s cause I'll be afraid these twinges are my right tube being destroyed by my poor wayward babe and I'll lose them and the tube and my chances to ever TTC again will be gone forever!!!

Sorry, just had to vent that somewhere. If I were to discuss my fears with DH he'll stop TTC because it'll scare him too bad! It took forever to convince him to TTC again! It's like he's shell shocked and thinks every pregnancy will land me in emergency surgery!


----------



## labortrials

Welcome Sioko! Wow, I can see why you're nervous about another ectopic. Are some women just predisposed to those? Well, you just tell that baby - even if you're not pregnant - to just "MOVE ALONG! Next stop, UTERUS!" Hopefully s/he will listen to you. I think that one temp below your cover threw off FF. I agree with you that you O'ed earlier.

You all will be so proud. I woke up at 6:30 and resisted the urge to temp.









Nothing new to report, so I guess I'll go check in with one of my other 10,000 groups! LoL!








Kimberly


----------



## chels_c2000

Sioko- Sorry you have had to join us. I think that you o'd earlier too. Maybe the other drop was implantation. Good luck testing!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kim- I am so proud of you that takes a lot of self control.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Katherine*: Many prayers your way for a BFP and a sticky baby! I am thinking of you!

*Sioko*: Come vent anytime! That's what we are here for. Wishing you a sticky uterus baby!









Me: Acupuncture has worked 3 times before to bring AF. Not this time. Now, CD 44 and counting. Gosh, this is getting old.







:


----------



## punkrawkmama27

Momoftworedheads, I just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you right now, and I hope the cramping has gone down today


----------



## politys

Welcome Sioko!







I took a look at your chart and agree completely with Kimberly (labortrials) and chelsc2000 - you seemed to have ovulated earlier. You can override FF...the dip could be just an outlier (you can suppress that one temp too, and FF might readjust. I think it's taking into account your fertile CM too...) Sending good sticky vibes your way!
















Kimberly - great job lady!!!









Chesapeakeborn - what a drag!







Hang in there - AF has to show up sometime...

Jen, how are you feeling today? Thinking of you, and hoping you're better. We're here for you, mama.









Chelsc2000 - I think it was me. I'm hoping for you!







:

Heatherh, we're all pretty neurotic about exactly what's going on, as Kimberly said...







I don't think your cm is anything to worry about - every once in a while, something a little weird comes out... I remember a big glob of sticky mucus a couple of months ago...TMI!

Alyssa, let me join the round of congrats! Yea!!!!!!







:

As for me, still headachy and a steep temp climb today to 98.8. But isn't DPO5 too early for implantation? And doesn't implantation trigger the higher progesterone level? Can you have the higher level first?


----------



## boobs4milk

coming out of lurker mode to send







s and happy thoughts to jen. i take lortabs for my cramps so no help there. my dr told me that i could help cramps with zinc, so maybe try that?

chin up, girl. i'll be thinking of you!!!

jen


----------



## namaste_mom

First off -
Jen - I'm sorry that you have to endure another m/c... big (((HUGS))) to you

ChesapeakeBorn - thanks, I sure am frustrated. Not that I am TTC but I would like to know what is going on. I've learned that I'm not in control of anything so not knowing about af goes along with that tenet.

Joshs_girl - I bled for a long time like about 3 weeks with lochia another week. I think I bled so long because I wanted to exercise so I was walking/jogging. So it has been 3-4 weeks since bleeding stopped. I don't think I was O'ing when we dtd because I used to have the mid-cycle ovulation pain. I actually don't know what it will be like after Norah. I was trying to miss the egg but because I wasn't for sure about O'ing....well, I could have caught it. I don't have any past charts. I'm not a charter just because it would make me obsessive.

Jen - I supposed I could of irritated my cervix because I have no idea when I O'd thus I have no idea when AF should be.

So, I guess I'll just pretend that the spotting was AF and see what happens in a week or so, will I O or will I not O, that is the question. Thanks for all the responses and condolences about Norah. My heart is broke but somehow the sun rises and the days continue to pass. It boggles my mind that I am without my baby girl.


----------



## joshs_girl

thank you all for the good thoughts - they worked! long story short, an artery was blocked, but the doctor said the surgery is too risky, so she'll be on some meds for a couple of months and the doctor expects the blockage to be gone by then, and of course she'll be on some meds now for the rest of her (long and prosperous) life. and the doctor says that since he believes the blockage will clear up - she's not at a higher risk for having another heart attack - yay!

it's 10 am (almost) here - no spotting yet

Namaste - it certainly sounds like your bleeding could have been AF.


----------



## rach03

*Kimberly*, I know it's hard not to temp. I read somewhere on here that temping really can't tell you anything after you are pregnant, and fluctations are normal...that's when I decided to put the thermometer away. It made me crazy last time when I kept temping, it's been much better this time.

*Katherine*, stay away spotting! Lots of positive thoughts for you!

Okay, I had my blood drawn today but they didn't have my chart ready, so I couldn't ask exactly how many days I was last week. DOH! BUT...FF is giving me a free trial of the full version right now, and it says based on ovulation I'm due 8/23....so I guess we'll go with that.

So what the hell...let's throw caution to the wind and go ahead and add me to the BFP list. I really think this baby is here to stay, mostly due to all the love, prayers, and positive thoughts you guys have shared with me.









Coming up in my schedule of doctor visits...I have my first visit with my regular OB (well, she retired...so one of her partners) and an ultrasound on Tuesday.


----------



## rach03

Oh Katherine, so glad your step mom is doing better and no surgery!


----------



## apmama2myboo

popping back in here again








so sorry Jen to hear you're going to go thru that again. nobody should have to go thru it once let alone more than that.

I had the postpartum bleeding for 7 1/2 weeks, then ten days of not bleeding, then over two weeks of pink spotting. I went in yesterday, they did an exam and u/s and vag u/s, and everything looks fine, so they're telling me to count that as my first AF and hopefully the one I get at the end of the month will be a NORMAL AF, so we can ttc. They wanted to rule out retained placenta, so thankfully it's not that and the spotting has stopped. wish me luck









and good luck and sticky baby vibes to those of you ttc and that have conceived. hope you're all doing well


----------



## alyssatuininga

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I'm due 8/23....so I guess we'll go with that.

So what the hell...let's throw caution to the wind and go ahead and add me to the BFP list. I really think this baby is here to stay, mostly due to all the love, prayers, and positive thoughts you guys have shared with me.









Yeah Rachel looks like we are only a week or 2 apart!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 

Okay, I had my blood drawn today but they didn't have my chart ready, so I couldn't ask exactly how many days I was last week. DOH! BUT...FF is giving me a free trial of the full version right now, and it says based on ovulation I'm due 8/23....so I guess we'll go with that.

So what the hell...let's throw caution to the wind and go ahead and add me to the BFP list. I really think this baby is here to stay, mostly due to all the love, prayers, and positive thoughts you guys have shared with me.









Yay for throwing caution to the wind!! I said the same thing yesterday







Looks like we're neck & neck for late August, I'm due the 25th!! Yay for sweating - you too *Alyssa*!!!

*Katherine* And a big yay for no spotting!!! I'm so happy & relieved for your stepmom. What an awesome way to start the weekend









*Kimberly* I haven't touched that thermometer since I got my BFP, no sense in adding any more worry. I have plenty to go around









*apmama* I'm glad you had a good appt! Good luck TTC!!!

*namastemom* Big hugs to you & lots of love









*Jen(b4m)* It's good to see you mama









*politys* I think 5DPO is too early, but wanted to wish you luck. Come on sticky baby







:

*Chesapeake* I don't want to say this, but I hope AF shows soon for you









*Jen (red)* Thinking of you today and hoping you're okay


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
based on ovulation I'm due 8/23....so I guess we'll go with that.























: YAY! That is my daughter's birthday!!

*katherine* I'm glad the prognosis is good for your stepmom!! And yay for no spotting!

*jen*(redheads): Hope you are doing okay today.


----------



## Baby Makes 4

You ladies move way to fast for me to keep up!

I am CD2 of cycle 14 now.







:

I am so glad we are in the middle of buying and reno-ing a house right now. It will at least keep my mind off my defective reproductive system for a couple of months.

We have 2 more cycles to try and then DH and I will be 2 hours apart for 2 months because we are taking possession of the house before his job will transfer.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*momoftworedheads* - I'm so sorry.







Geez. For the pain, here are some things that might help:
hot shower (or bath - would baths be OK so soon? I think I'd be tempted to try it, YMMV).

That's what I used--a hot bath. Yes, they're perfectly okay. I use hot water as a pain reliever a lot since I found out how well it worked during my gallbladder attacks right after I had Lilly.

*Sioko*--Welcome and yikes! That is scary! I had to be checked for an ectopic w/my m/c because of the pain I was in, but it turned out baby was in the right place and it was just corpus luteum pain (and unrelated to my m/c). So good luck!

*Katherine*--glad to hear the good news!

*Chesapeake*--Happy Birthday to your daughter!!

*Me*: I'm about ready to throw out temping. Look at my chart, it's crap! *mutters* Stupid getting sick and throwing my whole chart off. Not only that, but we can't seem to find a time to BD where I haven't felt to sick/crummy to and Lilly isn't chasing me around like a zombie toddler boobie monster. I really wanted this to be "the month," too. I'm already getting depressed. I don't see it happening. All my fertile fluid was around CD15 and now it's dried up and my temp's in the 98s and maybe that's because I took it late this morning and had to flip the toddler over to my other side to nurse before I did, but I don't know. It's so discouraging...


----------



## xakana

See? I can't even get top of the page luck


----------



## hannybanany

Yay for no spotting, Katherine!! And what great news about your step mom!

Rach, what an awesome EDD, it's also my DD's birthday









Baby Makes 4









xakana







, did you discard the temps from when you were sick?


----------



## joshs_girl

xak - i'm sorry your chart is so weird







have you thought about investing in a monitor?

noon cst here - no spotting. i'm off to target and hoping i can resist the urge of the pregnancy test aisle!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
coming out of lurker mode to send







s and happy thoughts to jen. i take lortabs for my cramps so no help there. my dr told me that i could help cramps with zinc, so maybe try that?

chin up, girl. i'll be thinking of you!!!

jen

I







: lortab. For pain meds I've tried several and lortab is what takes away my pain but doesn't make me feel loopy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
noon cst here - no spotting. i'm off to target and hoping i can resist the urge of the pregnancy test aisle!

oh please test. This group is due for some +++++++

I agree, stop the temping once you get a BFP.

I see some of you guys include your time preg and m/c as part of TTC. Is that the norm? Even though we stopped condom last April I don't think of myself as someone that has been TTC for 10m. I didn't have a period before my + and it just took my body a while after m/c to start up again. I also don't count months Dh and I were apart when I O'd.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
xakana







, did you discard the temps from when you were sick?

Yes. *sigh* My temps have stayed wonky.

*Katherine*--Like a microscope to detect ferning? I've thought about it, they have a cheap one at Target, but I haven't seen the best results with them.

*Chel*--I've been trying to conceive, which I count as over only when the new baby cries, since September. So I've been TTC 5 months, even though I was pregnant and m/ced during that time, because I still need to conceive a sticky baby. However, I do count this as a new journey. I am on month 1 of TTC after Lost. Does that make sense? If I get pregnant this month, I will have TTCed 1 month for this pregnancy. When I have that baby, I'll have TTCed 5 months for him/her. That's how I look at it, anyway.


----------



## joshs_girl

huh - i guess the pineapple worked

http://lh3.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4626.JPG

http://lh5.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4627.JPG

ps - husband is in a meeting all day and so i'm telling you girls before i even tell him!!!


----------



## christinespurlock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
huh - i guess the pineapple worked

http://lh3.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4626.JPG

http://lh5.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4627.JPG

ps - husband is in a meeting all day and so i'm telling you girls before i even tell him!!!

ALL HAIL THE PINEAPPLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so glad, I was hoping this was your month.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
huh - i guess the pineapple worked

http://lh3.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4626.JPG

http://lh5.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4627.JPG

ps - husband is in a meeting all day and so i'm telling you girls before i even tell him!!!





















































those are mighty pretty pink lines!


----------



## Sunshine4004

*Katherine*!!! Holy crap! I stopped in here for a quick scan and found this! What a dark line too!







: *CONGRATS*!!







: I get you are dying to tell your DH!!!


----------



## labortrials

Katherine,

That's a for certain BFP if ever there was one. CONGRATS!!!!!!









































































:




























::ca rrot

And you've got some company -



































:

Today I feel a little







I think?


----------



## politys

Katherine,

Wow!!! This is excellent news! And from someone who wasn't going to get a HPC at the store









Grow baby, grow!!!







:







:







:







:







:

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well today, Kimberly! On the upside, it's for a good reason!







:


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
huh - i guess the pineapple worked

http://lh3.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4626.JPG

http://lh5.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4627.JPG

ps - husband is in a meeting all day and so i'm telling you girls before i even tell him!!!

Yay yay yay!!







:







:







: That is an awesomely dark line!


----------



## rach03

KATHERINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








:







:







:







:







:











































:







:







:







:







:


----------



## rach03

LOL, the bananas are broken.

We need a dancing pineapple!!!!


----------



## jmo

*KATI!!!*







:





















:





















YES!!!! (don't you dare think you can leave us, though, okay?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
You all will be so proud. I woke up at 6:30 and resisted the urge to temp.

















Good job....such discipline!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
So what the hell...let's throw caution to the wind and go ahead and add me to the BFP list. I really think this baby is here to stay, mostly due to all the love, prayers, and positive thoughts you guys have shared with me.









This is so here to stay, rach!! GL w/ the u/s.

Hope e/o else is doing well. I had some fab EWCF today! I'm going to a wine tasting tonight w/ some girlfriends which *hopefully* will be my last time to drink for awhile!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Yall, every time I read something new - I cry some more!

I'm so overwhelmed - with love and being in love - I can just hold out until Monday....I tested this afternoon, and called my doctor's office, but they were closed. I left a message with the operator though for my doctor's PA. I've got an appointment at the doctor's office at 830 Monday morning for my first blood draw. I can just hold out until then...

I love the dancing pineapples - a friend of mine who knew about the pineapple thing just sent me this song - this is so going to be the 'them song' of my pregnancy!

http://www.hawaii.gov/gov/music/pineapple_princess


----------



## fallriverfox

Joshs_girl!

















































































































































Off to eat some pineapple


----------



## heatherh

joshs_girl





















You trend-setter, you!

Yes, all hail the powerful pineapple!! I've been eating it lately, too.


----------



## Sam05

Oh my goodness! Huge, gigantic congratulations Katherine!!!







:







:







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine - CONGRATS!!!! Here's hoping for a very healthy and happy 9 months. I knew this had to be your month!!!! ENJOY







:







:







:












































Sending lots and lots of







: and
















Huge







s







and prayers!!!!!!

Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Thank you to eveyone for your good wishes and replies. I did take the motrin and it did not even touch the pain. I took a bath and that was better.

I called my OB and he told me to come right over this AM. He did a beta and a progesterone. He examined me and told that I am closed and that the m/c should end soon. I have to go back Monday at 10 for more bloodwork and another exam. It is really bad this time. Yesterday, last night and this afternoon were the worst of it. I am praying that things will start to ease up in a day or 2.

Love prayers and hugs mamas!

Jen


----------



## chels_c2000

Congrats Katherine!!!!!!!!! Grow Baby Grow!!!!







:





















:







:







:














:






























I hope the pineapple works for me as well!!!!!!!


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh Jen, I'm so sorry this is going so badly. I hope it eases up soon.


----------



## meredyth0315

YAY KATHERINE!!!! I'm so happy for you & big daddy!!! This is just so awesome!! All hail the pineapple!!!!







:







:







:







:


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Oh Jen, I'm so sorry this is going so badly. I hope it eases up soon.









Me too, Jen. This is just the worst, I know. I'm glad you saw the OB, and will be back in on Monday. You're in good hands, which is a comfort, I'm sure.

Sending a hug to you, mama.


----------



## Sam05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Thank you to eveyone for your good wishes and replies. I did take the motrin and it did not even touch the pain. I took a bath and that was better.

I called my OB and he told me to come right over this AM. He did a beta and a progesterone. He examined me and told that I am closed and that the m/c should end soon. I have to go back Monday at 10 for more bloodwork and another exam. It is really bad this time. Yesterday, last night and this afternoon were the worst of it. I am praying that things will start to ease up in a day or 2.

Love prayers and hugs mamas!

Jen

Jen, I'm so sorry. It's so wrong that you're having to go through such a difficult and painful time, again.


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Thank you to eveyone for your good wishes and replies. I did take the motrin and it did not even touch the pain. I took a bath and that was better.

I called my OB and he told me to come right over this AM. He did a beta and a progesterone. He examined me and told that I am closed and that the m/c should end soon. I have to go back Monday at 10 for more bloodwork and another exam. It is really bad this time. Yesterday, last night and this afternoon were the worst of it. I am praying that things will start to ease up in a day or 2.

Love prayers and hugs mamas!

Jen

Praying for you, Jen!!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Jen honey - so much love to you mama


----------



## chels_c2000

Katherine- I can't wait to hear how Bid Daddy replied. Lets us know soon!!!!


----------



## Olerica

*Alyssa*: Welcome back! I'm so glad to be able to include congratulations in that welcome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Would it be ok if I joined in here??

Sorry, just had to vent that somewhere. If I were to discuss my fears with DH he'll stop TTC because it'll scare him too bad! It took forever to convince him to TTC again! It's like he's shell shocked and thinks every pregnancy will land me in emergency surgery!

Welcome Sioko - I can understand your fears about ectopic pregnancies AND your hubby's fears and shell shock. I do think it's harder for them in a way. We're so connected to what's hapening (blessing and a curse). Men don't get to experience any of it and are still so affected.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
thank you all for the good thoughts - they worked! long story short, an artery was blocked, but the doctor said the surgery is too risky, so she'll be on some meds for a couple of months and the doctor expects the blockage to be gone by then, and of course she'll be on some meds now for the rest of her (long and prosperous) life. and the doctor says that since he believes the blockage will clear up - she's not at a higher risk for having another heart attack - yay!

it's 10 am (almost) here - no spotting yet

huh - i guess the pineapple worked

Josh's Girl! YEAAAAAA!!!!!







:







:







:







:







:
I was watching this unfold late through posts and I was hoping this was going to be the result! Here's to 9 beautiful months!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
but we can't seem to find a time to BD where I haven't felt to sick/crummy to and Lilly isn't chasing me around like a zombie toddler boobie monster....

I'm so sorry about the other stuff, but I have to tell you that middle bit...







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Thank you to eveyone for your good wishes and replies. I did take the motrin and it did not even touch the pain. I took a bath and that was better.

I called my OB and he told me to come right over this AM. He did a beta and a progesterone. He examined me and told that I am closed and that the m/c should end soon. I have to go back Monday at 10 for more bloodwork and another exam. It is really bad this time. Yesterday, last night and this afternoon were the worst of it. I am praying that things will start to ease up in a day or 2.

Love prayers and hugs mamas!

Jen

Jen - Huge hugs to you.

*Me:* Well, I'm good... I guess. Not too much to report.


----------



## boobs4milk

congrats, katherine














:














:









and more







s to my good friend jen. thinking of you, mama!!!


----------



## xakana

Congratulations, *Katherine*, that's wonderful news!!!!














:






























*
Me*: I'm in a better mood. Found some BDing while boobie zombie climbed around in the living room and played with her mangadoodle. Oh, and she told me she needed to pee while she was nursing (grabbed and handed me a diaper, her first cue ever!) and took me to her potty and went pee in it! I'm so proud ^_^ (she's just shy of 15 months).


----------



## momoftworedheads

xakana-Congrats on the BDing and potty learning! Exciting stuff.

Congrats to Katherine again.







:







:







:














:














:














:














What did Big Daddy say??????

The Pineapple really did the trick!

Take care all!

Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

OT-prayer request

My mom mom has been in the hospital for since 1/2/08. She has hemolytic anemia and has has 10 units of blood in 2 weeks. She is in the ICU and she is not doing well. I was at the hospital all night last night and she is on morphine and they are giving her more blood but she is not responding. She has had a long and wonderful life (she will be 90 in May). She lost her identical twin in the fall and has been wanting to go home to God. Would you please pray for her? Thanks!

Have a great Saturday everyone!







s

Take care!!!

Jen


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
huh - i guess the pineapple worked

http://lh3.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4626.JPG

http://lh5.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4627.JPG

ps - husband is in a meeting all day and so i'm telling you girls before i even tell him!!!


YIPPEE!!!!












































Oh JEN NOOOOO What did I miss. My heart is breaking for you!


----------



## labortrials

Jen (boobs) - I wish there was something that I could say. Just know that I am thinking about you.

Jen (redheads) - Said a lil prayer for your grandmother (right?). My grandfather was finally called home at 94. It was a blessing though we all miss him very much!

Katherine - your news still just makes me smile and smile!
















Kimberly

4w d0-1-2-3-







-5-6 5w!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Jen honey - many many prayers - it's never easy to let go.









I made this "mistake" of taking another test this morning - of course, from a different batch and the line was so much fainter than yesterday, and today's was with FMU too! It freaked me out for a good while, but now, it's darkened up and I'm a rational human being again.

So when I tested positive with the twins, Big Daddy was with me so I just showed him the test and was like, do you see what I see? This time, since he was at work, I decided to do something "cute." When I went to Target, I had already picked up two desktop toys to give to him as a happy (50 pirate men so he and his friend could have battles and a trashcan basketball goal.) So after the positive, I went *back* to Target and bought these two things

http://lh4.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4628.JPG
http://lh4.google.com/ms.katherinelh...0/IMG_4631.JPG

I hid the onesie and my two tests in the bottom of the bag covered with tissue paper. He thought the toys were cool, but then I was like, oh I think there is something else in there. He saw the sticks peeking out then, and he said he immediately knew. I don't even think he looked at the onesie before just grabbing me in a big hug - he had tears in his eyes and after hugging me, he immediately leaned down and kissed my belly.

I told him that truthfully the baby is still down in my girly bits, and he said he figured as much, but he would keep it g-rated for the time being









What's funny (and unexpected) is that this doesn't make the pain of the twins go away. One of the first things I did yesterday was to write to them, and to thank them for this gift, but to let them know that I still miss them so much. I didn't expect this at all. It's quite bittersweet.


----------



## chels_c2000

Katherine- I couldn't help but cry as I was reading your post.
Don't stress about the test today. YOU ARE PREGNANT. Sending you lots of positive vibes.

Update- Last night I had an aweful dream. I dream that I went the bathroom and of course AF showed up and I started having really heavy bleeding and was m/c. I had so many positive vibes this month this really put a damper on it. Last month, I was having dreams about positive pregnancy tests. I keep on thinking that yes I am pregnant this month but I fear that I am going to be disappointed.

Today I am throwing a Baby Shower. I will be surrounded by five pregnant women. I am a little sad about it but three of them are pregnant after a m/c. Even though, I am happy for them, I just want to pregnant. (Is this complaining aobut not being pregnant? I thought I wasn't going to do that any more.)


----------



## slgt

Katherine, I'm so happy for you! I've been keeping my fingers crossed that this was your month - hugs & tears of joy to you, mama!


----------



## labortrials

Awww Chels. I know it's gonna be bittersweet. It's hard not to resent our pregnant friends even when we're happy for them. BTDT! Now I'm totally jealous of the PALs that are beyond 7w. Grass . . . greener . . . yada.

Complain away, friend. You gotta do it somewhere!!!

Katherine, that was a cute way of telling DH!


----------



## joshs_girl

Chels - a friend of mine who had four m/c, and her fifth pregnancy is a bouncy baby girl now, she told me that she still gets jealous of people who get pregnant easily and such. I think it's totally, totally natural to feel this way. It's hard though


----------



## xakana

*Chels*--one of the people in my local AP group just found out she's pregnant and due only a little bit after I would have been. I feel like a butt because I didn't congratulate her or say anything at all, but it was the first time I had a negative reaction to a happy pregnancy discovery. I feel bad, but I'm not close to her and so I don't feel as bad... but her being due only a few weeks after I would have been... I don't know that I could be around _5_ pregnant women right now!

*Jen--(redhead)* Your mom is 90? Wow! That's a good, long life! My thoughts are with her.









*Katherine*--stop scaring yourself and stay away from the pee sticks! You got a great positive, now all you can do is gestate, so.... grow, sticky baby, grow!!

On the subject of dreams, I had a dream last night about helping a man give birth. I could see everything as the baby was coming down (his 'equipment' was very different) and got to deliver his baby, which was very tiny, like a doll. Then I was looking inside me and I could see a baby there, or thought I did, but I was just trying to have a peek before I left (can't remember where I was going) and when DH called, I stopped looking. But there was a weird wall in the way of me seeing clearly.

*snort* What kind of interpretation would I get from _that?_


----------



## joshs_girl

Xak - that dream is hysterical!







Two days before I tested...I had a dream that my Gracie Lou had given birth to triplet puppies. How hysterical is that?!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine- What a sweet story about Big Daddy! I am sorry this is bittersweet for you. Your babies are still with you and now they will have a sibling to breathe their spirits into. Please take care!!!







s

Xakana-My Mom-Mom (grandmother) would be 90 in the spring but she is dying. (If she was my Mom, she would have had to have me at 57!)

Thanks everyone for the good thoughts for my Mom-Mom.
I am waiting to hear from the Dr now about what we are going to do next.

Jen


----------



## xakana

*Katherine*--Gracie Lou is beautiful!! DH was looking over my shoulder and wants to know why she was wearing socks (and commented that she was beautiful). You think that part of the dream was funny, I was annoyed with him for not breastfeeding, LOL!

*Jen (redhead)*--Okay, that makes more sense! I was rather confused


----------



## chels_c2000

So I am back from the shower it went ok. At one point the only people that were there were pregnant except for me. I felt like leaving the room and going to the bathroom and just crying. One of my friends who is pregnant is due only two days after I would have been. She just found out it is a girl and went on and on about how neat her ultrasound was (it was her first ultrasound). She was talking about seeing the baby move and so on. I am happy for her but still (I am crying as I write this), I have never seen a living baby on an ultrasound only one who was no longer living and then an empty uterus.


----------



## Olerica

*xakana:* I'm glad that you found some time to BD and YEA for potty training!

*Jen:* I'll definately keep your mom mom in my prayers.

*Jen/Josh's Girl:* I think that was an adorable way to tell and his reaction was adorable.

I somehow found comfort in your reaction that this baby caused in you... to connect with your twins. I like the idea of connection. I'm not phrasing this well... I don't know what I want to say - but it resonated with me, your connecting with your other babies.

*chelsc:* I don't know what it means. Dreams are... weird. I have read that they are our brains working out what's going on with us, our fears especially things that we haven't aknowledged.

I've been dreaming a lot lately too... and strange dreams too. I usually am a dreamer, but not typically werid ones... except when I was pregnant. Who knows?

I'm thinking of you today with the whole baby shower. Maybe being around all of those pregnant friends will rub off (and result in a pregnancy for you too). I sure hope so.

*Me:* Still not much going on. I'm feeling healthy though.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So I am back from the shower it went ok. At one point the only people that were there were pregnant except for me. I felt like leaving the room and going to the bathroom and just crying. One of my friends who is pregnant is due only two days after I would have been. She just found out it is a girl and went on and on about how neat her ultrasound was (it was her first ultrasound). She was talking about seeing the baby move and so on. I am happy for her but still (I am crying as I write this), I have never seen a living baby on an ultrasound only one who was no longer living and then an empty uterus.


chels_c2000-I am so sorry! That must have been really tough and you were so brave to face it. Thinking of you and praying for you. Huge huge







s to you.

I know all of you who go the natural route have posted what you do/take while TTC. I am having trouble finding all the posts. Could you list what you take when TTC if you use herbs/tonics, massage, etc. Thanks so much!

Jen


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So I am back from the shower it went ok. At one point the only people that were there were pregnant except for me. I felt like leaving the room and going to the bathroom and just crying. One of my friends who is pregnant is due only two days after I would have been. She just found out it is a girl and went on and on about how neat her ultrasound was (it was her first ultrasound). She was talking about seeing the baby move and so on. I am happy for her but still (I am crying as I write this), I have never seen a living baby on an ultrasound only one who was no longer living and then an empty uterus.

Hi Chelsc2000,

I haven't had that experience yet either. At my first ultrasound, in the doctor's office at around 11 weeks, he couldn't find the baby (after a failed attempt to hear the heartbeat with a doppler, and I insisted he check); then he foisted us off on the birth defect screening ultrasound we had scheduled two days later, when they found the baby, no longer alive. Needless to say, we have another doctor now.

I'm sorry you're so sad, and I understand. We went to see the film Juno last night, which I've been wanting to see, but boy, did I feel wistful and funny during the ultrasound scene.








It will happen for us. Some women just don't know how lucky they are.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So I am back from the shower it went ok. At one point the only people that were there were pregnant except for me. I felt like leaving the room and going to the bathroom and just crying. One of my friends who is pregnant is due only two days after I would have been. She just found out it is a girl and went on and on about how neat her ultrasound was (it was her first ultrasound). She was talking about seeing the baby move and so on. I am happy for her but still (I am crying as I write this), I have never seen a living baby on an ultrasound only one who was no longer living and then an empty uterus.

Oh ChelsC. My heart is just breaking for you, dear. It's so difficult. Hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
My mom mom has been in the hospital for since 1/2/08. She has hemolytic anemia and has has 10 units of blood in 2 weeks. She is in the ICU and she is not doing well. I was at the hospital all night last night and she is on morphine and they are giving her more blood but she is not responding. She has had a long and wonderful life (she will be 90 in May). She lost her identical twin in the fall and has been wanting to go home to God. Would you please pray for her? Thanks!

Lots of well wishes to your mom mom!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So I am back from the shower it went ok. At one point the only people that were there were pregnant except for me. I felt like leaving the room and going to the bathroom and just crying. One of my friends who is pregnant is due only two days after I would have been. She just found out it is a girl and went on and on about how neat her ultrasound was (it was her first ultrasound). She was talking about seeing the baby move and so on. I am happy for her but still (I am crying as I write this), I have never seen a living baby on an ultrasound only one who was no longer living and then an empty uterus.

Oh, mama, I'm so sorry you had to go thru that. Pg friends are just sooo hard. I have baby shower tomorrow too. It just sucks.

Oy...drank a little too much wine at the tasting last night. I'm all set to be done drinking for awhile now! At least I got it outta my system, right?







It's CD12 and we are in the midst of a major BDing marathon!


----------



## labortrials

Chels - thinking of you!









JMO - oo, have fun!







My poor DH - we BDed only 2ce this past cycle, and now that I'm pregnant, there ain't no dancin'.

Wow, 3 adults 3 kids . . . we're outnumbered!
















Kimberly


----------



## Sioko

Just a short "Grrr"!

I heard again for the thousandth time "Just relax, it'll happen..." Yeah, right.


----------



## joshs_girl

JMO & Chels







- baby showers are just no fun.

Sioko - that's one of the worst freaking things to hear, isn't it? One of my friends asked if I had temped this cycle, and I said no. She asked if it caused less stress, and I said yeah, a little bit. Her next response...Well maybe that's what got you pregnant this time.







I might not have had stress about temping, but I assure you, I was not stress free. They just don't get it, do they?


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Just a short "Grrr"!

I heard again for the thousandth time "Just relax, it'll happen..." Yeah, right.









It is crummy to hear that. As if stress is the reason. Thinking that it is every time you feel upset or worried - that's stressful!









Incidentally, Sioko, your chart looks really good!







:


----------



## heatherh

*momoftworedheads* - Hope you're feeling better soon. And thinking peaceful, comfortable thoughts for your Mom-Mom.

We saw Juno, too. DH and I really enjoyed it - I could really understand the characters on several levels. The teenagers behind me, not so much. It was really disturbing that they were laughing at totally inappropriate times. Anyway, Juno is def on my top 5 for the year.

*Sioko* - ugg. People just.don't.get.it.









Resisted the temptation to test today. Will maybe break down tomorrow.


----------



## politys

Glad you had fun last night, JMO! Here's hoping you have a good reason not to have a glass of wine for a while!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*momoftworedheads* - Hope you're feeling better soon. And thinking peaceful, comfortable thoughts for your Mom-Mom.

We saw Juno, too. DH and I really enjoyed it - I could really understand the characters on several levels. The teenagers behind me, not so much. It was really disturbing that they were laughing at totally inappropriate times. Anyway, Juno is def on my top 5 for the year.

*Sioko* - ugg. People just.don't.get.it.









Resisted the temptation to test today. Will maybe break down tomorrow.

HeatherH, your chart looks really good! It's tough to resist...when does FF recommend that you test? For me it is on CD30 (my longest cycle), but my average cycle length is 28, so I'll probably test then, even though FF wants me to wait the extra 2 days...


----------



## xakana

Well, I didn't ovulate yet... I don't get it. My OPKs are definitely negative, which I only got before when I tested after I O'd or way before... I don't think there's any chance I O'd already, although if I did, it would have been on CD15, which would be so weird. But I'm now late for O'ing. *sigh* I wonder if I'm not going to ovulate this month at all?

Did I get the top of the page? w00t!!


----------



## xakana

:







:





















:





































Ha! Top of the page luck dance!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Well, I didn't ovulate yet... I don't get it. My OPKs are definitely negative, which I only got before when I tested after I O'd or way before... I don't think there's any chance I O'd already, although if I did, it would have been on CD15, which would be so weird. But I'm now late for O'ing. *sigh* I wonder if I'm not going to ovulate this month at all?

Did I get the top of the page? w00t!!

xakana, do you temp too? I have a lot of difficulty getting a positive O from an OPK. I've used a monitor AND the individual test sticks - digital and non-digital (all from clearblue). I've had better luck with a ovoscope (saliva monitor) and temping. Just a thought.

ETA: I see that you ARE temping. Curious. Hugs to you, mama.

*Me:* I'm about 99% sure we did NOT catch the egg this cycle. I guess I'm ok with that. DH wanted to wait out this cycle anyway and as we all know - it takes two.





















I think he's ready to 'start up' again for next month, so I guess we'll see.

I'm SO glad that I listened to the recommendation of the ladies on this board and started temping after my MC. I do feel more 'in control' of my body and what it's doing.

I thought I'd also share this: I've been taking vit D for the last few weeks and I've REALLY noticed a lift in my mood, despite it being so darn cold in the great white north....and all of the other stuff. I feel like I am regaining my typical optomistic outlook. It's heaven.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I thought I'd also share this: I've been taking vit D for the last few weeks and I've REALLY noticed a lift in my mood, despite it being so darn cold in the great white north....and all of the other stuff. I feel like I am regaining my typical optomistic outlook. It's heaven.

Can you tell me more about vit D? We live in Oregon where it rains all winter and I never see the sun so I'm sure I'm not getting enough. How much do you take? Is it safe to take more than what would be in my pnv?
Sorry your dh isn't being cooperative this month. Dh and I actually didn't dtd last night either (cd 12 so it wasn't absolutely crucial but still..). We're totally supposed to be on a marathon right now (my idea) and he wasn't into it. That was the first time in our seven year relationship that dh has not wanted to dtd. I guess it's all the pressure.







:


----------



## politys

Just wanted to say hello and happy sunday!









Olerica, what a nice chart! We're pretty close, I'm on DPO7! That's interesting about the vitamin D - how many milligrams are you taking daily?


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
HeatherH, your chart looks really good! It's tough to resist...when does FF recommend that you test? For me it is on CD30 (my longest cycle), but my average cycle length is 28, so I'll probably test then, even though FF wants me to wait the extra 2 days...

Politys, FF recommended that I wait until CD30 at the very least. I tested + on CD28.

HeatherH & Sioko - charts are lookin' good!







Sending BFP energy your way.

Oh no, DH getting frisky b/c I had him feel my boobs to see if they seemed fuller. Uh oh. Totally getting felt up.








Kimberly


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Oh no, DH getting frisky b/c I had him feel my boobs to see if they seemed fuller. Uh oh. Totally getting felt up.

ROFL!!!









*Olerica*--yup, I temp, check CM and randomly pull out an OPK to check, though I don't take a lot of stock in them, I have them left over, so... Eh, we dtd anyway, not taking any chances


----------



## chel

my local AP group has been talking about vitD recently. Seems like it's really common to be low here. A gal that just had a m/c was dx with very low vitD and now taking 4000 IU. Makes you wonder if there's a connection. I would assume she was talking pnv. Which makes me really worry as I don't take any, I have swallowing issues and can only do chewable







ain't I lame!

Maybe the sun is the best way. For the rest of this winter I'm not wearing sunscreen any more and won't be putting it on dd for school.


----------



## joshs_girl

Happy Sunday all!

Scared myself again this morning - took another test and the line was really really faint. I was in a good right panic for a few hours, then let my logical side kick in and realized that all three light tests were from the same batch and that tests don't measure the *amount* of hcg, just the presence of it. So I threw away the light tests so I'll stop obsessing over them.

I've also been comforted by the fact that there is no spotting at all - even when I check my cervix, there is no discoloration at all. Cervix is still nice and tight too.

We decided to go on and embrace this pregnancy - for however long we are blessed with it. I'm convinced this wee one (and that there's only one) is a girl. So we've nn'd her Poppy as something I read yesterday said the baby is the size of a poppyseed.

Only 17 or so hours until my beta tomorrow







:


----------



## chels_c2000

I have never heard that about vitD. I am interested in knowing the dosage as well.

Ok, I have a boob question. Both of my boobs are a little sore, one more than the other one but both of them have been achy the past few days. Is that a pregnancy symptom?


----------



## joshs_girl

Chels - boobies certainly can be a sign of pregnancy. Mine hurt like heck since about 7dpo. But I tried to ignore it, because the soreness/pain was never consistent. Sometimes they hurt so badly I couldn't lay on my belly at night and sometimes I could pretty much manhandle them and it wouldn't bother them at all.

I'm hoping it's a sign for you too!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Happy Sunday all!

Scared myself again this morning - took another test and the line was really really faint. I was in a good right panic for a few hours, then let my logical side kick in and realized that all three light tests were from the same batch and that tests don't measure the *amount* of hcg, just the presence of it. So I threw away the light tests so I'll stop obsessing over them.

I've also been comforted by the fact that there is no spotting at all - even when I check my cervix, there is no discoloration at all. Cervix is still nice and tight too.

We decided to go on and embrace this pregnancy - for however long we are blessed with it. I'm convinced this wee one (and that there's only one) is a girl. So we've nn'd her Poppy as something I read yesterday said the baby is the size of a poppyseed.

Only 17 or so hours until my beta tomorrow







:


I am glad you came to your senses about the tests.

Let Poppy know we are all praying for her and that we want her to dig right in to her new home for the next 9 months.


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Chels - boobies certainly can be a sign of pregnancy. Mine hurt like heck since about 7dpo. But I tried to ignore it, because the soreness/pain was never consistent. Sometimes they hurt so badly I couldn't lay on my belly at night and sometimes I could pretty much manhandle them and it wouldn't bother them at all.

I'm hoping it's a sign for you too!

I just don't know what to think about this my left boob has been sore and achy consistantly but my right boob (which is my larger boob







) has been inconsistant. I am trying not to get my hopes up but for some reason I really think I am pregnant this month. (Why did I say that out loud?







.)


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Can you tell me more about vit D? We live in Oregon where it rains all winter and I never see the sun so I'm sure I'm not getting enough. How much do you take? Is it safe to take more than what would be in my pnv?
Sorry your dh isn't being cooperative this month. Dh and I actually didn't dtd last night either (cd 12 so it wasn't absolutely crucial but still..). We're totally supposed to be on a marathon right now (my idea) and he wasn't into it. That was the first time in our seven year relationship that dh has not wanted to dtd. I guess it's all the pressure.







:

JMO - I started taking the Vit D on recommendation of my hubby. I'm in MN and we have very little daylight. In my PNV there is only 9% Vit D per dose. I've been adding 400 mg 2x per day (with my PNV) and I do feel more bouyant. DH's concern is that my (natural) depression due to the MC would be compounded by SAD (seasonal affective disorder). I saw a thing not too long after on the Today Show (NOT the place for med advise, but...) that made me feel validated.

The thing is, it's just fish liver oil (mine is skipjack tuna - but I'm sure that cod liver oil would work just as well). The one I have also has 600 I.U. (natural) vitamin A - which is 12% of the RDA.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Just wanted to say hello and happy sunday!









Olerica, what a nice chart! We're pretty close, I'm on DPO7! That's interesting about the vitamin D - how many milligrams are you taking daily?

Politys - not to be a complete neurotic, but what do you mean? That my chart supports my thought that I missed the egg? (Sorry - I guess I am a neurotic.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
my local AP group has been talking about vitD recently. Seems like it's really common to be low here. A gal that just had a m/c was dx with very low vitD and now taking 4000 IU. Makes you wonder if there's a connection. I would assume she was talking pnv. Which makes me really worry as I don't take any, I have swallowing issues and can only do chewable







ain't I lame!
Maybe the sun is the best way. For the rest of this winter I'm not wearing sunscreen any more and won't be putting it on dd for school.


Chel - Actually, what I've read is that 10 minutes a day outside with exposed face and hands is more than enough to get the D you need. So, it's good to have sunscreen if you are in an area where you can hurt your skin.

I live in MN, the frozen north, where it's much, much too cold to go without covering your hands and head. That, and the fish oil is great for the skin.







My skin needs extra help!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Happy Sunday all!

Scared myself again this morning - took another test and the line was really really faint. I was in a good right panic for a few hours, then let my logical side kick in and realized that all three light tests were from the same batch and that tests don't measure the *amount* of hcg, just the presence of it. So I threw away the light tests so I'll stop obsessing over them.

I've also been comforted by the fact that there is no spotting at all - even when I check my cervix, there is no discoloration at all. Cervix is still nice and tight too.

We decided to go on and embrace this pregnancy - for however long we are blessed with it. I'm convinced this wee one (and that there's only one) is a girl. So we've nn'd her Poppy as something I read yesterday said the baby is the size of a poppyseed.

Only 17 or so hours until my beta tomorrow








:

I LOVE the name Poppy! I considered using it for a baby myself, but DH didn't love it. Great idea to use it for a baby invetero. Kissies to Poppy! (Wait - after the location description, maybe just air kisses)


----------



## politys

Hi Olerica,

Sorry - didn't mean to upset you!







I just meant that your cycle has a nice curve - that's a good thing! And it bodes well for next month, if it doesn't happen this month, right?


----------



## heatherh

*politys* - FF says to wait until Fri. I say screw that I'll do what I want. And got a BFN this am. But it's still early, so I'm holding out a little hope. My boobs have been irritable, too. Seems like more than normal for this point in my cycle, but only time will tell.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Can you tell me more about vit D? We live in Oregon where it rains all winter and I never see the sun...

Not true! It's nice and sunny today!


----------



## chels_c2000

Olerica- Thanks for in the info about the vit D. I live in southern IL and it was 70 at one point last week. So, I think that I may get enough.

Is anyone testing on Wed.?????? I need a testing buddy


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Well, I didn't ovulate yet... I don't get it. My OPKs are definitely negative, which I only got before when I tested after I O'd or way before... I don't think there's any chance I O'd already, although if I did, it would have been on CD15, which would be so weird. But I'm now late for O'ing. *sigh* I wonder if I'm not going to ovulate this month at all?

Did I get the top of the page? w00t!!

Xakana - it looks like you might have Oed around CD14-17? You missed a temp in there that might have been informative. What happens if you put back in that one high temp????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Happy Sunday all!

Scared myself again this morning - took another test and the line was really really faint. I was in a good right panic for a few hours, then let my logical side kick in and realized that all three light tests were from the same batch and that tests don't measure the *amount* of hcg, just the presence of it. So I threw away the light tests so I'll stop obsessing over them.

I've also been comforted by the fact that there is no spotting at all - even when I check my cervix, there is no discoloration at all. Cervix is still nice and tight too.

We decided to go on and embrace this pregnancy - for however long we are blessed with it. I'm convinced this wee one (and that there's only one) is a girl. So we've nn'd her Poppy as something I read yesterday said the baby is the size of a poppyseed.

Only 17 or so hours until my beta tomorrow







:

Ohhh, good for you girl. I love the name Poppy. Do you "usually" spot right from the start? I really didn't have warning signs for my m/cs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Ok, I have a boob question. Both of my boobs are a little sore, one more than the other one but both of them have been achy the past few days. Is that a pregnancy symptom?

When I was pregnant with DD my boobs hurt really bad. Don't remember when that started though. My boobs don't hurt at all right now.

I don't know what's wrong with me this afternoon. I'm kinda emotional (hormonal?) and depressed and worried. I know I'm not even 5w yet, but maybe I'm just getting NERVOUS about entering the 5-7w time w/o knowing if I'll come out of it with a baby. My lack of symptoms (except for crabbiness and being tired) really scares me. Also, I tried to call my herbalist with some questions on Wed/Thurs then called her back yesterday when I still hadn't heard from her and STILL I haven't heard from her. It's really frustrating. I mean, she's kinda my lifeline right now.

Tomorrow I have 2 interviews with midwives. Hoping that they can set my mind & heart at ease.

Please say prayers and/or send me positive energy. I could really really use it all.
















Kimberly
4w and


----------



## chels_c2000

Kim-I will be praying for you tom. about you interviews and I hope that your herbalist will call you back soon. I think being moody is a good sign.

It seems like this whole process is an emotional rollacoaster. I go back and forth about being happy, sad, scared, and anger. It is one of those rides that at times I just want to get off but when I give it a few turns I never want to get off.


----------



## joshs_girl

Heather - your temp today - did you take it earlier or later? Inquiring minds want to know! You should get a + tomorrow if that dip yesterday was from implantation. GL!!

Kimberly - with Jonathan and David, I spotted at 5w,4d and about 6w 5d or 7 weeks, somewhere in that time frame. That's about when the doctor suspected the babies had stopped developing. So other than that, no clues that I had m/c. It was actually after my m/c (around 8 weeks perhaps) that my pregnancy symptoms really kicked in to high gear, m/s etc. But I'm telling myself if I don't spot, everything is okay. When's your DD? I'm 9/20 according to calculations, but according to the way Dr. Sears figures it out, I'm 9/24 - which is the exact day my mom's DD with me was. I'm 4w, 1d today.

I'm glad you all approve of the name! She's here in part to all your good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## countrybound

*Joshs_girl*

I am so excited to hear about your pregnancy!!!! Stick baby stick! Congrats!!!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Xakana - it looks like you might have Oed around CD14-17? You missed a temp in there that might have been informative. What happens if you put back in that one high temp????

Ohhh, good for you girl. I love the name Poppy. Do you "usually" spot right from the start? I really didn't have warning signs for my m/cs.

When I was pregnant with DD my boobs hurt really bad. Don't remember when that started though. My boobs don't hurt at all right now.

I don't know what's wrong with me this afternoon. I'm kinda emotional (hormonal?) and depressed and worried. I know I'm not even 5w yet, but maybe I'm just getting NERVOUS about entering the 5-7w time w/o knowing if I'll come out of it with a baby. My lack of symptoms (except for crabbiness and being tired) really scares me. Also, I tried to call my herbalist with some questions on Wed/Thurs then called her back yesterday when I still hadn't heard from her and STILL I haven't heard from her. It's really frustrating. I mean, she's kinda my lifeline right now.

Tomorrow I have 2 interviews with midwives. Hoping that they can set my mind & heart at ease.

Please say prayers and/or send me positive energy. I could really really use it all.
















Kimberly
4w and










Sending TONS of positive energy your way, Kimberly!







:







:







:







:







:







:







:

I agree with Chelsc2000 - being moody is a good thing!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I have never heard that about vitD. I am interested in knowing the dosage as well.

Ok, I have a boob question. Both of my boobs are a little sore, one more than the other one but both of them have been achy the past few days. Is that a pregnancy symptom?

yep, boob aches were my first sign with my dd.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
JMO - I started taking the Vit D on recommendation of my hubby. I'm in MN and we have very little daylight. In my PNV there is only 9% Vit D per dose. I've been adding 400 mg 2x per day (with my PNV) and I do feel more bouyant. DH's concern is that my (natural) depression due to the MC would be compounded by SAD (seasonal affective disorder). I saw a thing not too long after on the Today Show (NOT the place for med advise, but...) that made me feel validated.

The thing is, it's just fish liver oil (mine is skipjack tuna - but I'm sure that cod liver oil would work just as well). The one I have also has 600 I.U. (natural) vitamin A - which is 12% of the RDA.

Chel - Actually, what I've read is that 10 minutes a day outside with exposed face and hands is more than enough to get the D you need. So, it's good to have sunscreen if you are in an area where you can hurt your skin.

I live in MN, the frozen north, where it's much, much too cold to go without covering your hands and head. That, and the fish oil is great for the skin.







My skin needs extra help!

I'm close to you and yeah some days I'm lucky if my nose sees sunlight







:
I did hear that cold liver oil isn't good to take when trying to up your vitD as it has too much vitA.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Is anyone testing on Wed.?????? I need a testing buddy









Oh, I so wish we were cycle buddies again, though I'm just hoping to O by Wed as that's when Dh leaves for a trip!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi Olerica,

Sorry - didn't mean to upset you!







I just meant that your cycle has a nice curve - that's a good thing! And it bodes well for next month, if it doesn't happen this month, right?









Whoops! The trouble with the written word is that you can't really convey playfulness well, right? I wasn't offended... no apologies needed.

I don't/didn't know what a "good" chart looked like, so it's nice to know! Thanks, honestly thanks for that!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I'm close to you and yeah some days I'm lucky if my nose sees sunlight







:
I did hear that cold liver oil isn't good to take when trying to up your vitD as it has too much vitA.

Oh, I so wish we were cycle buddies again, though I'm just hoping to O by Wed as that's when Dh leaves for a trip!

I guess I'm not too worried about the Vit A as I'm only supplimenting 48% of the total RDA, and I only eat fish 4 times a week at the very highest.

Good luck with the O-ing and the BD marathon. Hope you get your timing to work out!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! I've been away all weekend and haven't even read everything yet, but I am just over the moon.....

HURRAY KATHERINE!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

I am so so so so so so so so so HAPPY for you!!!!!!!!!!!!








:










































:







:ja mmin









YAY!!!!! Okay.... now off to catch up on the rest of the thread....


----------



## rach03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I don't know what's wrong with me this afternoon. I'm kinda emotional (hormonal?) and depressed and worried. I know I'm not even 5w yet, but maybe I'm just getting NERVOUS about entering the 5-7w time w/o knowing if I'll come out of it with a baby. My lack of symptoms (except for crabbiness and being tired) really scares me. Also, I tried to call my herbalist with some questions on Wed/Thurs then called her back yesterday when I still hadn't heard from her and STILL I haven't heard from her. It's really frustrating. I mean, she's kinda my lifeline right now.

Tomorrow I have 2 interviews with midwives. Hoping that they can set my mind & heart at ease.

Please say prayers and/or send me positive energy. I could really really use it all.
















Kimberly
4w and









Kimberly, lots of







and prayers and positive vibes!







:
I did not feel pregnant at all until right at the beginning 6 weeks...then all of the sudden boy did the morning sickness kick in! I haven't had sore boobs, I've been really crampy the whole time. Sometimes I still don't feel pregnant either. But you are! And this one is going to be okay.









Me, I've been a little more crampy this weekend. I don't really feel worried, I feel like this one is here to stay...but the cramping still weighs on my mind. I will be happy for Tuesday's ultrasound and another chance to see the little one and their beating heart.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kimberly-Good luck with the MW interviews. I hope that you find comfort and one that you like! Peace mama.









Rach-Good luck with your u/s Tuesday. Will be thinking of you. Take care!

Katherine-Grow Poppy Grow! I love that name, too cute.
My sister's wedding anniversary is the 24th as well, what a nice day to have a wee one. Thinking lots and lots of good thoughts for you mama! Also, I love that group that is linked in your siggy. Really calming! Thanks!







s

Off topic:
Please continue to pray for my Mom-Mom (grandmother). We are bringing her home tomorrow on hospice. She wants to be in heaven with Jesus and I hope that He takes her soon. She is really suffering and is in pain. She is my best friend and I will miss her but where she is going, she will not be in pain anymore.

Love and prayers all!
Jen


----------



## fallriverfox

jen


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Xakana - it looks like you might have Oed around CD14-17? You missed a temp in there that might have been informative. What happens if you put back in that one high temp????

I didn't miss the temps, they're recorded and there's two of them (one was almost 100, so off the chart, the other is on the chart) that are discarded. With them in there as acceptable, my chart doesn't change.

Also, don't fret so much. I had no symptoms outside of crampiness and exhaustion with Lilly until I was almost out of the first trimester. I didn't want to be touched (it felt like my skin was being cut with the lightest touch) for months







Then the m/s. Bah. I'd rather have that than no baby, though!

*On Vit D* everyone, it's great for you regardless. They did a study with prison inmates, giving them Vit D and that winter, of the ones taking the supplement, none of them caught a cold and they were healthier in general.

I'm putting a timer on my internet usage, so I have to be short, but if you didn't hear the drama, I was thrown out of hot topic today for breastfeeding *rolls eyes* If you want to read what happened, I have a journal on it here: (if you can see it) http://www.cafemom.com/journals/read.php?post_id=699998

What a day for me.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Heather - your temp today - did you take it earlier or later? Inquiring minds want to know! You should get a + tomorrow if that dip yesterday was from implantation. GL!!

Sorry to keep you waiting







We went to bed super late, so not enough time to get 3 hours of sleep before temping at my usual 5am. SO I set the clock for 6, only to forget to turn it on. Oops! So I took my temp at 645 when I woke up. Just for full info, my mouth was *really* dry Sat, which makes my temp lower than normal. I tried moving my lips and tongue around, but it was still pretty dry - so that temp dip may not be as severe as it looks.


----------



## hannybanany

rach, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow!

Jen, many prayers for your mom mom









xakana







I can't believe that happened to you! I would be furious! I am so sorry you were treated that way.

Can I be moved to *waiting to know*? Thanks! After two crazy cycles where I didn't O til CD27 it seems things are getting back to normal for me - I O'd on my regular CD19! I'm ridiculously happy about it! Unfortunately DH works on weekends (14, 15, 16, ... hour days) so he was too tired to DTD. Sigh. We did get a BD in 3 days before O... Not super great, but I guess it could work







:


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Kim-I will be praying for you tom. about you interviews and I hope that your herbalist will call you back soon. I think being moody is a good sign.

It seems like this whole process is an emotional rollacoaster. I go back and forth about being happy, sad, scared, and anger. It is one of those rides that at times I just want to get off but when I give it a few turns I never want to get off.

Chels, I couldn't agree more. Thanks for your assurance!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

Kimberly - with Jonathan and David, I spotted at 5w,4d and about 6w 5d or 7 weeks, somewhere in that time frame. That's about when the doctor suspected the babies had stopped developing. So other than that, no clues that I had m/c. It was actually after my m/c (around 8 weeks perhaps) that my pregnancy symptoms really kicked in to high gear, m/s etc. But I'm telling myself if I don't spot, everything is okay. When's your DD? I'm 9/20 according to calculations, but according to the way Dr. Sears figures it out, I'm 9/24 - which is the exact day my mom's DD with me was. I'm 4w, 1d today.




Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm feeling better today, I think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Kimberly, lots of







and prayers and positive vibes!







:
I did not feel pregnant at all until right at the beginning 6 weeks...then all of the sudden boy did the morning sickness kick in! I haven't had sore boobs, I've been really crampy the whole time. Sometimes I still don't feel pregnant either. But you are! And this one is going to be okay.









Me, I've been a little more crampy this weekend. I don't really feel worried, I feel like this one is here to stay...but the cramping still weighs on my mind. I will be happy for Tuesday's ultrasound and another chance to see the little one and their beating heart.

Rach, something that's been helping me with the cramping is BLACK HAW. I'm supposed to take it every 4 hrs, so it's a PITA, but one that is worth dealing with, IMO!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Kimberly-Good luck with the MW interviews. I hope that you find comfort and one that you like! Peace mama.









Off topic:
Please continue to pray for my Mom-Mom (grandmother). We are bringing her home tomorrow on hospice. She wants to be in heaven with Jesus and I hope that He takes her soon. She is really suffering and is in pain. She is my best friend and I will miss her but where she is going, she will not be in pain anymore.

Thanks, sweetheart. Transfering my Dad-dad (isn't that funny how similar our names are) to hospice was the BEST THING. I know it's a tough decision to make, but your family is doing right by her. Prayers!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I didn't miss the temps, they're recorded and there's two of them (one was almost 100, so off the chart, the other is on the chart) that are discarded. With them in there as acceptable, my chart doesn't change.

Also, don't fret so much. I had no symptoms outside of crampiness and exhaustion with Lilly until I was almost out of the first trimester. I didn't want to be touched (it felt like my skin was being cut with the lightest touch) for months







Then the m/s. Bah. I'd rather have that than no baby, though!

I'm putting a timer on my internet usage, so I have to be short, but if you didn't hear the drama, I was thrown out of hot topic today for breastfeeding *rolls eyes* If you want to read what happened, I have a journal on it here: (if you can see it) http://www.cafemom.com/journals/read.php?post_id=699998

What a day for me.

So is this - http://www.hottopic.com - store? I found this link http://community.hottopic.com/custom...e/talktous.asp and I think we should all (well, those of us who agree with public/private bfing) flood corporate with complaints.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Sorry to keep you waiting







We went to bed super late, so not enough time to get 3 hours of sleep before temping at my usual 5am. SO I set the clock for 6, only to forget to turn it on. Oops! So I took my temp at 645 when I woke up. Just for full info, my mouth was *really* dry Sat, which makes my temp lower than normal. I tried moving my lips and tongue around, but it was still pretty dry - so that temp dip may not be as severe as it looks.

Hey, it's still looking promising!!

Man, y'all are the most supportive bunch I have ever "met". I am so thankful for you gals.









I'll check back later after these interviews. Sucks that I can't take my DD to daycare today, so that'll be a HEAP of fun having her along. Eeeeek!








Kimberly


----------



## rach03

Oh Xakana...how awful! Please tell me you are going to write a letter to corporate and include the literature stating the law that we have the right to breastfeed in public!









Thanks for the well wishes everyone! Tomorrow will be a good day.









Heather, positive thoughts for you!

Sorry so short...cleaning service is coming to clean the house in prep for putting on the market. Must pick up toddler toys!


----------



## labortrials

_Copied from my post above:_

So is this - http://www.hottopic.com - store? I found this link http://community.hottopic.com/custom...e/talktous.asp and I think we should flood corporate with complaints.

I'd be happy to post this OT to ICAN's list!


----------



## xakana

I have longer to post now, lol.

I wrote a letter to the Vice President of HT last night and he responded promptly, saying that there would be an investigation and that he wanted a phone interview (which DH is going to do for me, because unscripted talking on the phone to strangers causes massive stuttering and verbal shutdown on my part). Now, I didn't know he was the VP when I wrote--I just thought he was higher up management (the e-mail was provided to me by a former manager of 4 years with HT).

I'm aiming for an apology, education for managers that they can't throw a woman out for breastfeeding (that they have the legal right to breastfeed, under federal and state law) and employees, sensitivity training for that particular manager as well as a written apology from her and for him to make it clear that I wouldn't be harassed if my baby needed to eat in one of their stores in the future. FTR, I blame the manager, the employee who fetched her after I told her the law and the old b**** who complained (yes, the only person even looking at me was a woman who had to be over 60... what she was doing in Hot Topic is beyond me, but taking out her obvious misery on a defenseless hungry toddler? NOT cool), not the company itself, unless it decides that she was right in telling me to leave for nursing (she has the legal right to boot me for anything other than race, gender or religion... but I want to know that it's not allowed by the company to boot for discreet nursing--my shirt was over my daughter's face! There wasn't even side fat showing!).

And back on topic... my chart still isn't showing any signs of ovulation. Blah.


----------



## A Mothers Love

joshs girl....congrats on Poppy!!!








Hope this is a super great week for you all.

Me...I am still bleeding, almost 3 weeks now. I had blood work last Thurday & see my MW this Thursday. I hope my body gets back to normal soon. I just want all this m/c mess behind me. I get tired of my body reminding me of what I've lost. I'm tired.


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
joshs girl....congrats on Poppy!!!








Hope this is a super great week for you all.

Me...I am still bleeding, almost 3 weeks now. I had blood work last Thurday & see my MW this Thursday. I hope my body gets back to normal soon. I just want all this m/c mess behind me. I get tired of my body reminding me of what I've lost. I'm tired.

Sending huge hugs your way, A Mother's Love!























Your body will get back to normal, I promise.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Xakana- I suggest a nurse in at all HT's throughout the country. There are at least three HT stores near me. Let's show them! How terrible. I hope you and DH get somewhere with this!







s mama!

Kimberly-Good luck today. Thanks for all your good wishes for my Mom Mom. She will be home in about an hour. I'll probably go see her once I get my older guys at school. They're really missing her. They both want to see her at least 1 more time. I am glad to have "met" you as well. There is nothing IRL like any of you ladies here!!!

Update on me - Saw my OB, he is the BEST! He could be a MW I swear, he is so sweet. Everything is done as far as the m/c is concerned. He told me to try this month, gave me a prescription to get 2 mg of folic acid and to enjoy BDing. He is with us for the long haul he said. So, we'll see. With everything else going on, I'd say that my stress is high this month but we'll see what happens.

Katherine-could you please put me back to waiting to O?
Thinking good thoughts for you today!








s

Huge







s all! BBL or late tonight!

Jen


----------



## joshs_girl

Hanny - congrats on Oing! Maybe you'll get a girl!

Jen - prayers for your mom-mom









Xak - yay for you!!! That story had me so irate when I read it!

Had my first beta draw today- results in tomorrow. Nervous mess.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*jen*(redheads): Sounds like you have a wonderful OB! I am so glad you had a positive experience. Prayers for your mom mom!

*A Mother's Love*: Huge hugs! It is so frustrating. But you will get there.

*xakana*: How horrible and infuriating! But how wonderful and proactive of you to take a stance and make the world a better place because of it!

*katherine*: You are going to be holding this babe in September. I know it!!

Me: Sorry to be a downer here, but I have got to vent a minute...

CD 47. Oh. My. Gosh. I have never had a cycle this long without being pregnant. I am pissed (excuse me). After all I have done to get myself in a good place - emotionally, physically, mentally - and I am actually going backwards. Acupuncture, grief therapy, herbs... all for nothing. I have been relaxed, content, more at peace. I guess the universe is hell-bent on not letting me get pregnant. Either that or the vitex really messed up my cycle. I stopped the vitex last week. I stopped temping because it is showing nothing (and I always ovulate). And I am losing hope in this situation.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*jen*(redheads): Sounds like you have a wonderful OB! I am so glad you had a positive experience. Prayers for your mom mom!

*A Mother's Love*: Huge hugs! It is so frustrating. But you will get there.

*xakana*: How horrible and infuriating! But how wonderful and proactive of you to take a stance and make the world a better place because of it!

*katherine*: You are going to be holding this babe in September. I know it!!

Me: Sorry to be a downer here, but I have got to vent a minute...

CD 47. Oh. My. Gosh. I have never had a cycle this long without being pregnant. I am pissed (excuse me). After all I have done to get myself in a good place - emotionally, physically, mentally - and I am actually going backwards. Acupuncture, grief therapy, herbs... all for nothing. I have been relaxed, content, more at peace. I guess the universe is hell-bent on not letting me get pregnant. Either that or the vitex really messed up my cycle. I stopped the vitex last week. I stopped temping because it is showing nothing (and I always ovulate). And I am losing hope in this situation.









I'm sorry.
we are in a valley right now. Only up from here!!! the down times are hard, but we are not alone.....ever.


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Chesa - that is so so hard for you. If you are interested in bringing on your AF, there are a lot of natural things you can do. I have a strong feeling that Vitex is what did that to you.

You might be interested in checking out the book "The Fertility Diet." It has some really good information in it, things that I think will help you gain weight as well.

Love to you honey


----------



## DreamWeaver

Hi there! Phew, I finally got to the last page! A lot to catch up as I haven't been online since friday!!

*Congratulations, joshs_girl!!!! Yay!!!!*





















:
I am holding good thoughts for you! Grow, Poppy!! You go, girl!!

*chel_c*, hugs to you, and hoping for good news!

*jen(tworedheads), thinking of you.... and praying for your mom-mom that she finds her peace... ...

kimberly good luck with your MW interviews. Keep us posted!

Myself, healing fine from my dental surgery. waiting to TTC after two more cycles, unless our planned trip to Asia at the end of the month falls through, and I hope not!! Please, prayers that our visa comes through and we get to go! It is important for me... as ds's ashes are in Asia and I wanna talk to him and ask for his blessing before we TTC.

another thing, just to share... it kills me how my two girls talk about their demised baby brother.... :C
Two weeks ago we were in an OB's office and passing by the wall plastered with newborn pics, dd2 pointed at one picture and said, "That is Ferdinand! That is Ferdinand who is dead!!" I know they really miss their baby brother when they kept looking at the pictures and trying to find one who looks like their brother.







:








Also, sometimes they will say things like "Our last baby died." or "Babies can die when they are inside mummy's belly." It really hurts terribly to hear them say that.... although I know they are also just trying to process everything still....

Have a great week ahead everyone!!*


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me: Sorry to be a downer here, but I have got to vent a minute...

CD 47. Oh. My. Gosh. I have never had a cycle this long without being pregnant. I am pissed (excuse me). After all I have done to get myself in a good place - emotionally, physically, mentally - and I am actually going backwards. Acupuncture, grief therapy, herbs... all for nothing. I have been relaxed, content, more at peace. I guess the universe is hell-bent on not letting me get pregnant. Either that or the vitex really messed up my cycle. I stopped the vitex last week. I stopped temping because it is showing nothing (and I always ovulate). And I am losing hope in this situation.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

*another thing, just to share... it kills me how my two girls talk about their demised baby brother.... :C
Two weeks ago we were in an OB's office and passing by the wall plastered with newborn pics, dd2 pointed at one picture and said, "That is Ferdinand! That is Ferdinand who is dead!!" I know they really miss their baby brother when they kept looking at the pictures and trying to find one who looks like their brother.







:








Also, sometimes they will say things like "Our last baby died." or "Babies can die when they are inside mummy's belly." It really hurts terribly to hear them say that.... although I know they are also just trying to process everything still....

Have a great week ahead everyone!!
*
*
*
*
Oh my gosh, this is just so heartbreaking. I am so sorry







*


----------



## meredyth0315

*Dreamweaver* Big hugs to you







I know it hurt so much to write that. After I m/c'd, my 4 year old niece came up to me and was laughing her head off saying I know you lost your baby. I can't even put into words how that made me feel - rage, sadness, the whole spectrum. And I just kept thinking she's a kid and doesn't know any better, but I just wonder what makes a kid say something like that







I hope all works out well for your trip, and I wish you a healing time with your DS










*A Mother's Love* Wishing you a good appointment with your m/w. You always have such a positive outlook on things









*Chesapeake* Big hugs mama









*Jen(red)* Lots of hugs & prayers to you & mom-mom







I'm so happy for you that you had such a great appointment with your OB!!!

*Xakana* I just read about the Hot Topic incident and that just blows my mind. I'm so, so sorry that happened. I would've gone ape s*** on them, too. I can't control my tongue when my babies are involved







So it's best for my DH to handle those kinds of situations b/c I'll end up screaming & crying like a moron!

*rach* Sending lots of luck to you for your appointment tomorrow!!!

We had one of those days where the kids were driving us absolutely bonkers yesterday, so we relinquished responsibility of them to DSIL and DH took me shopping. It so happens that our Old Navy was having 75% off & then 50% off on top of that so we were able to get some new clothes which was nice!!! But it's amazing how just that hour break was enough to regroup and calm down and start to miss them...a little


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Update on me - Saw my OB, he is the BEST! He could be a MW I swear, he is so sweet. Everything is done as far as the m/c is concerned. He told me to try this month, gave me a prescription to get 2 mg of folic acid and to enjoy BDing. He is with us for the long haul he said. So, we'll see. With everything else going on, I'd say that my stress is high this month but we'll see what happens.

So glad you've found a good care provider. That's awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
CD 47. Oh. My. Gosh. I have never had a cycle this long without being pregnant. I am pissed (excuse me). After all I have done to get myself in a good place - emotionally, physically, mentally - and I am actually going backwards. Acupuncture, grief therapy, herbs... all for nothing. I have been relaxed, content, more at peace. I guess the universe is hell-bent on not letting me get pregnant. Either that or the vitex really messed up my cycle. I stopped the vitex last week. I stopped temping because it is showing nothing (and I always ovulate). And I am losing hope in this situation.

Man, that really sucks. You know all of the stuff you've done to get yourself to a "good place" will help you, I imagine, in the long run. I'm sorry it's not bringing you "relief" right now, relief in terms of fertility. Have you asked your acupuncturist or another CP why your cycle is so off??????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*another thing, just to share... it kills me how my two girls talk about their demised baby brother.... :C
Two weeks ago we were in an OB's office and passing by the wall plastered with newborn pics, dd2 pointed at one picture and said, "That is Ferdinand! That is Ferdinand who is dead!!" I know they really miss their baby brother when they kept looking at the pictures and trying to find one who looks like their brother.







:








Also, sometimes they will say things like "Our last baby died." or "Babies can die when they are inside mummy's belly." It really hurts terribly to hear them say that.... although I know they are also just trying to process everything still....
*
*
*
*
I can certainly understand how this breaks your heart. It always amazes me though how accepting of death little ones are. One thing that I think IS wonderful is that they have a connection with their baby brother, and that they try and "find" him and keep that alive. It's wonderful and bittersweet. I wish I could be that accepting of loss . . . of death.







Sorry if it seems like I'm invalidating your feelings - that's not my intent at all. It's more that I'm just in awe of your children.

Quote:


Originally Posted by meredyth0315 
We had one of those days where the kids were driving us absolutely bonkers yesterday, so we relinquished responsibility of them to DSIL and DH took me shopping. It so happens that our Old Navy was having 75% off & then 50% off on top of that so we were able to get some new clothes which was nice!!! But it's amazing how just that hour break was enough to regroup and calm down and start to miss them...a little









Holy cow, that's an awesome sale. Crud. Wish I had more energy to get out and shop!

So, I am w/o daycare today, but we've had a pretty good day thus far. She went with me to my chiro adjustment, and then we went to a bakery for hot drinks and treats, and then we went to my first mw interview. Then lunch and now she's down for a nap.

GET THIS AWESOMENESS! So, I called the mw I was supposed to meet with today at 2pm to ask her to reschedule, and she offered to come to MY HOUSE. Doesn't that just ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!









So, my pulse is CRANKIN' and THUMPIN' . . . and I got light headed going from kneeling to "up" on my knees . . . and I'm outa breath . . . all are evidently signs of CRANKIN' hormones. Woo hoo!!!!!














That's what the mw told me anyway. I'm definitely having waves of nausea too. Oh and I feel like a bloated stuffed pig.








Kimberly*


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
What a day for me.

...To put it mildly. I do hope that lots more people get an education out of that experience. Too many people need it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Please continue to pray for my Mom-Mom (grandmother). We are bringing her home tomorrow on hospice. She wants to be in heaven with Jesus and I hope that He takes her soon. She is really suffering and is in pain. She is my best friend and I will miss her but where she is going, she will not be in pain anymore.
Love and prayers all!
Jen

Hugs, Jen. In my 20's I worked hospice (in people's homes) and it was such a pleasure and a heartbreak to get to know these amazing people. Not only will I pray for MomMom and you, but that her care givers can be like her angles caring for her in all the ways she needs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*another thing, just to share... it kills me how my two girls talk about their demised baby brother.... :C
Two weeks ago we were in an OB's office and passing by the wall plastered with newborn pics, dd2 pointed at one picture and said, "That is Ferdinand! That is Ferdinand who is dead!!" I know they really miss their baby brother when they kept looking at the pictures and trying to find one who looks like their brother.







:








Also, sometimes they will say things like "Our last baby died." or "Babies can die when they are inside mummy's belly." It really hurts terribly to hear them say that.... although I know they are also just trying to process everything still....
*
*
*
*
I know that can be difficult and heartbreaking to guide children through loss, especially when you are hurting so much too. Big hugs to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by ChesapeakeBorn 
[Sorry to be a downer here, but I have got to vent a minute...
And I am losing hope in this situation.

Thinking of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by labortrials 
So, my pulse is CRANKIN' and THUMPIN' . . . and I got light headed going from kneeling to "up" on my knees . . . and I'm outa breath . . . all are evidently signs of CRANKIN' hormones. Woo hoo!!!!!














That's what the mw told me anyway. I'm definitely having waves of nausea too. Oh and I feel like a bloated stuffed pig.







Kimberly

Kimberly - I'm really glad that you are feeling like crap.








I hope we all get to feel like that kind of crap soon too.

Me: Well - SSDD. Not too much to report. Another temp drop today. I guess I anticipate AF by the middle of next week.

I did get the result of my HCG and I'm below 2, which means everything went ok with my natural MC last month - no complications. This also means that DH is in the game for this cycle (he said he was nervous). My midwife was really sweet and said that she hoped she'd see me very soon under better circumstances... hopefully next month. Well. I hope so too!







*


----------



## xakana

Hot Topic--the VP apologized and is issuing sensitivity training for all managers (he brought it up to DH when they were talking, I stayed out of it to avoid getting emotional), is ordering the assistant manager who threw me out to write an apology and said that he just wanted me back as a customer and was incredibly nice and accommodating. I basically got everything I asked for (and he kept asking what it was I wanted, lol, guess he thought I just wanted money!! Nope, just education! I think that really surprised him). You can read all about it here if you want: Myspace Blog

*Chesapeake-*-I'm so sorry, that sounds so tremendously frustrating!!
*
DreamWeaver*--That's so sad


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thank you for your hugs, and hugs to e/o who needs them!









Kimberly, I know what you mean... children grieve very different. I have seen it change in my younger daughter.... in the beginning she did not even understand that our baby *died*. When they came to the hospital to see Ferdinand, he was wrapped up and wearing a cap. she asked me to show her his tongue, fingers and feet; because she did not understand why he "looked" that way. She drew a lot of pictures of DEAD flowers.... and one day out of the blue when in a store she cried and told me, "Please do not hold me and then burn me!" I saw that she connected me holding Ferdinand before the cremation and then his cremation- that final "gone" thing. It freaked me out then becoz I thot she thought **I** had the power to kill her! So we talked and read about what it means to live and die..... now it seems she got the idea of death and lately she started to miss her baby brother. often she will tell me she is feeling sad because F is dead; or that she is missing him. Kills me.
It blows me away that all through their life, they are going to re-visit this event again and again, and processing it in different ways. Kills me.









Enough of all these negative stuff!

Now sending out vibes for sticky and healthy babies!!














:


----------



## rach03

xakana, wow...what a great response from them! Good for you mama!


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Janis


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
We decided to go on and embrace this pregnancy - for however long we are blessed with it. I'm convinced this wee one (and that there's only one) is a girl. So we've nn'd her Poppy as something I read yesterday said the baby is the size of a poppyseed.

LOVE the name and your whole attitude about this pregnancy!! Keep growing, Poppy!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
The thing is, it's just fish liver oil (mine is skipjack tuna - but I'm sure that cod liver oil would work just as well). The one I have also has 600 I.U. (natural) vitamin A - which is 12% of the RDA.

hmmm,







: I take cod liver oil already....this is vitD?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Me...I am still bleeding, almost 3 weeks now. I had blood work last Thurday & see my MW this Thursday. I hope my body gets back to normal soon. I just want all this m/c mess behind me. I get tired of my body reminding me of what I've lost. I'm tired.









sorry, mama. That sounds really frustrating.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
CD 47. Oh. My. Gosh. I have never had a cycle this long without being pregnant. I am pissed (excuse me). After all I have done to get myself in a good place - emotionally, physically, mentally - and I am actually going backwards. Acupuncture, grief therapy, herbs... all for nothing. I have been relaxed, content, more at peace. I guess the universe is hell-bent on not letting me get pregnant. Either that or the vitex really messed up my cycle. I stopped the vitex last week. I stopped temping because it is showing nothing (and I always ovulate). And I am losing hope in this situation.

chesapeake,







sorry your cycle is so wacked out right now. I think vitex screwed w/ my cycle too for the short time I took it. It works wonders for some and others not so much. I have a friend who used to be an herbalist and she said vitex is a really strong herb and some women who are more sensitive (hormonally) really shouldn't take it. Hopefully everything will even out now that you've stopped it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
We had one of those days where the kids were driving us absolutely bonkers yesterday, so we relinquished responsibility of them to DSIL and DH took me shopping. It so happens that our Old Navy was having 75% off & then 50% off on top of that so we were able to get some new clothes which was nice!!! But it's amazing how just that hour break was enough to regroup and calm down and start to miss them...a little









Dude, I know. MIL took dd on Fri and I rocked the Old Navy sale too. I got soooo much cheap stuff!! Shopping always makes me feel better.









*xakana*, wow....the HT incident...sounds like you handled it wonderfully...nice job!

*kimberly*, I love love love mw's that come to your house. The mw I interviewd before the m/c did too. So nice! I'm definitely hiring her this time.


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh and Xak - I meant to say YAY for you!!








:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Me, I've been a little more crampy this weekend. I don't really feel worried, I feel like this one is here to stay...but the cramping still weighs on my mind. I will be happy for Tuesday's ultrasound and another chance to see the little one and their beating heart.

GL, tomorrow, rach.







:







:Make sure you let us know how it goes!


----------



## labortrials

*Xak* - that's awesome! good for you for pursuing it and SO QUICKLY. Woot! Go girl!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
...Kimberly - I'm really glad that you are feeling like crap.







I hope we all get to feel like that kind of crap soon too.

Me: Well - SSDD. Not too much to report. Another temp drop today. I guess I anticipate AF by the middle of next week.

I did get the result of my HCG and I'm below 2, which means everything went ok with my natural MC last month - no complications. This also means that DH is in the game for this cycle (he said he was nervous). My midwife was really sweet and said that she hoped she'd see me very soon under better circumstances... hopefully next month. Well. I hope so too!









I certainly hope that next month is your lucky one! Sorry your temps are dropping . . .









And thanks for being glad that I feel like crap.







May you too feel bloated, crabby, and tired.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Thank you for your hugs, and hugs to e/o who needs them!









Kimberly, I know what you mean... children grieve very different. I have seen it change in my younger daughter.... in the beginning she did not even understand that our baby *died*. When they came to the hospital to see Ferdinand, he was wrapped up and wearing a cap. she asked me to show her his tongue, fingers and feet; because she did not understand why he "looked" that way. She drew a lot of pictures of DEAD flowers.... and one day out of the blue when in a store she cried and told me, "Please do not hold me and then burn me!" I saw that she connected me holding Ferdinand before the cremation and then his cremation- that final "gone" thing. It freaked me out then becoz I thot she thought **I** had the power to kill her! So we talked and read about what it means to live and die..... now it seems she got the idea of death and lately she started to miss her baby brother. often she will tell me she is feeling sad because F is dead; or that she is missing him. Kills me.
It blows me away that all through their life, they are going to re-visit this event again and again, and processing it in different ways. Kills me.









Enough of all these negative stuff!

Now sending out vibes for sticky and healthy babies!!














:

Aww, man, not to keep pumelling (sp?) your grief, but wow, that really touched me. I can sort of relate to that - one of my best friends died in 1st grade - strep/pneumonia. It was just so unfair and I was SO MAD at God. It didn't make any sense to me. My DD got strep/pneumonia last year, and it wasn't until THAT experience that I really understood (Mom gave me the gory details) how my friend died. Anyway, thinking about it now makes me want to cry. Keep talking to us - we're here to *listen* and support you. I know that your grief is NEVER ending. Another on-line friend of mine lost a full-term baby in labor. I think of you both ALL THE TIME. Hugs and prayers to you mama.

Phew . . . !!

My 2nd m/w interview was AWESOME! It wasn't really so much of an interview as a conversation about birth. I just LOVE this woman. She CAME TO MY HOUSE when I told her I was gonna have to reschedule due to my daughter not having daycare today. And then we had tea and this great conversation about birth. Of course I'll call and interview a few other midwives, but I think she's THE ONE.








Kimberly








to you all!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh Chesa - that is so so hard for you. If you are interested in bringing on your AF, there are a lot of natural things you can do. I have a strong feeling that Vitex is what did that to you.

You might be interested in checking out the book "The Fertility Diet." It has some really good information in it, things that I think will help you gain weight as well.

Love to you honey









Thank you for your support, Katherine. It means so much! I am glad you recommened that book. I will go get a copy! I have thought about using some of the techniques I used to get my last m/c going. Not sure why I haven't yet. I guess I am waiting for the vitex effect to wear off.

Despite all of this, I feel so enveloped with love here on MDC. No one else can really relate. Here I am safe. Thank you everyone for the hugs and kind words.

*Xakana*: You go girl! I am so glad the VP was receptive! You showed those clerks/managers!

*Kimberly*: Yay! Congrats on meeting THE ONE!

*Rach*: Thinking of you and your appointment tomorrow!

*DreamWeaver*: It is so painful to watch our children processing grief. Part of me wants to forever protect my DD from any sorrow, part of me wants to prepare her for a harsh world. There is a balance somewhere and I think you have found it beautifully with your children. You are an amazing mama.


----------



## xakana

*Kimberly*--sounds like a great midwife! I hope that things continue to be that great and lots of sticky growing baby vibes for you! I hope you pop and start smuggling your basketball before you know it (and that it's all baby, of course, lol)!

Thanks everyone for listening on the HT issue. I'm shocked at how easily it went so well!


----------



## xakana

*Chesapeake*--I wanted to add that herbs are like meds in that they affect different people differently. For instance, I'm allergic to echinacea, or at the very least, it makes me horribly sick when I take it (the total opposite of what it's supposed to do). I have as many problems with herbal remedies as I do with allopathic medicine, so I tend to shy away from using anything unless I'm sure I need it. Vitex helped me get pregnant, but part of me wonders if that's why I had the m/c--maybe my body just wasn't ready yet, kwim?


----------



## heatherh

I started my usual reply and there were just so many of you that could use a hug...









So *joshs_girl*, did you read The Fertility Diet? I have it on hold at the library... Could be awhile. I glanced through it at the bookstore and I just couldn't bring myself to buy it.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*kimberly good luck with your MW interviews. Keep us posted!
another thing, just to share... it kills me how my two girls talk about their demised baby brother.... :C
Two weeks ago we were in an OB's office and passing by the wall plastered with newborn pics, dd2 pointed at one picture and said, "That is Ferdinand! That is Ferdinand who is dead!!" I know they really miss their baby brother when they kept looking at the pictures and trying to find one who looks like their brother.







:








Also, sometimes they will say things like "Our last baby died." or "Babies can die when they are inside mummy's belly." It really hurts terribly to hear them say that.... although I know they are also just trying to process everything still....

Have a great week ahead everyone!!
*
*
*
*
I know how much this hurts to hear. My boys will talk about Avery and my middle son will say, Avery-that baby that died? He gets upset sometimes. My older son now says, he just wants a baby, one that lives. It is sad to watch them grieve so young, like they lost a little of their innocence through this experience.

Take care. Thinking of you and your girls.

Chesapeake Born- It all has to be up from here, right? Praying for you. I think the vitex is messing you up as well.

huge







s to all tonight. I am thinking of each of you and grateful for the words we share. We are all in this together.







s







s







s

Please take care!
Jen*


----------



## Sioko

Everybody needs one.

DreamWeaver: You made me cry.







For your DD and







for you too! You're stronger than me, I'm a coward. I told my DD that our dog went to live on a farm... YKWIM.

Xak: Yay! The sensitivity training was a perfect idea!! And it's absolutely right that that Manager write you an apology! I wish somehow that old coot could be ordered sensitivity training too!! You just know she'll do the same thing to the next BF lady she sees....









Where I am now: I'm trying not to get my hopes up. For the first time evar my CP is staying high and more closed. I googled early preg. CP and it pretty much matches, although all the sites say it means nothing. My temps are rising still and to the point that FF tried changing my O date again as if I'm triphasic. I overrode it and checked other triphasic charts to see what they look like and most of them are pregnancy charts! Argh! So I check to see if that could be a clue but FF says prolly not, but doesn't rule it out.







:

After last year, I don't know my preg. symptoms from non-preg symptoms. It was like I didn't know I was preg when I was, then as soon as I found out I was preg I lost it. My hormones and body was so mixed up and I was so sick last year. Now I feel these things, and I don't remember if the last time I felt this way I was preg or not. So I dunno. I'm CD22 and 14DPO and have four







's since last Wed. Technically, there's still 6 days for AF to show so I've stopped testing till then.

This pain near my right ovary, and my legs, is still scaring me. It's not getting worse though and still no bleeding. I'm praying it's just my body changing for preg.... please please!







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Sioko - oh mama - I hope you are pregnant!!

Heather (and Chesa and anyone else) - I did read The Fertility Diet. I found it to be extremely interesting and there was at least one "revolutionary" point in it. The only thing I did not like were the last two chapters that focused on the actual "diet" i.e. losing weight.

Here are the takeaways I got from it:

Get yourself in optimal health. Even losing a little bit of your body fat can make a huge difference in your fertility and cycle (something I know first hand.)
Get rid of your low fat and fat free dairy products and replace it will full fat dairy (that was the revolutionary part)
Try to substitute one meat protein source a day for a vegetable or non-meat protein source.
Add nuts in to your diet - particularly walnuts
They also recommend a great deal of iron in your diet - 40mg along with 800mg of folic acid
I did all of the above - except the iron, I just got 20mg a day from my PNV - and got myself knocked up. But I don't think the diet had a lot to do with it - I just don't think food would work in one cycle. I can say though I feel better - especially since I was eating (or trying to eat) beans once a day. I also love having full fat milk - I don't think I'll go back now!

I recommend reading it - it had a lot of food for thought.


----------



## politys

Hi everyone,

Wow - a lot's happened today! *Xakana*, I'm sorry you had to deal with that - I'm surprised and really glad HT has been so responsive, at least at the corporate level!

*Momoftworedheads*, thinking of your mom mom and sending prayers to you and your family.

*Sioko*, hang in there!









*Dreamweave*r, my heart hurts for you. Thanks for trusting us so much, and sharing. I hope the feelings cycle soon.

*Kimberly*, glad you had such a success today! Yea!!!

Great news on the HCG, *Olerica*!

As for me, just tired from my full day :yawning: *Hugs to all! And a well-deserved sleep!*


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa! How is this possible? You are no where on the first page - eek! Where do you want me to put you?


----------



## Olerica

*Sioko:* I too hope you are preggers too!


----------



## chels_c2000

You guys were so busy today. I don't have time for personals but just want you all to know that I am thinking about you.

Update- DH said that he thinks my boobs feel a lot heavier today. Yeah!!!!!
On another note- One of my coworkers told me today that she is pregnant. Which is ok but I almost started crying. (Why is that?)


----------



## xakana

*Sioko*--I had that pain w/my last pregnancy--it was my corpus luteum. Not to get your hopes up, but it's a good sign for pregnancy. Honestly, I think it looks more like you O'd on CD9 instead of CD8.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
You guys were so busy today. I don't have time for personals but just want you all to know that I am thinking about you.

Update- DH said that he thinks my boobs feel a lot heavier today. Yeah!!!!!
On another note- One of my coworkers told me today that she is pregnant. Which is ok but I almost started crying. (Why is that?)

Maybe you almost started crying because you're pregnant and hormonal?







: Sorry it made you sad.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Sioko*--I had that pain w/my last pregnancy--it was my corpus luteum. Not to get your hopes up, but it's a good sign for pregnancy. Honestly, I think it looks more like you O'd on CD9 instead of CD8.

I was thinking the same thing when I looked at Sioko's cycle . . .

I'm way too sleepy to be interesting . . . G'night!








Kimberly


----------



## Sioko

Thanks everyone for your well wishes









xak & labortrials: Thanx for ya'lls interpretations. I truly hope you're right about the pain







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Sioko*: I had that pain with my last pregnancy too and decided it must be a corpus luteum cyst. It's a pregnancy sign!







:

*Katherine*: I don't know where I belong! I guess I am still on a break. But as soon as AF shows up (if she ever does), then I will be waiting to 0. Thanks for asking!

Hmmmm, the Fertility Diet sounds a lot like my current diet. Except that I was a vegetarian for 16 years and started adding meat _back_ into my diet about 9 months ago! I am so glad you mentioned the dairy thing - makes sense not to skim out the female hormones!!

Oh, and guess what... it looks like I _may_ have gained 3 pounds!! The scale has said that for a few days now. Not sure what made the difference (could it be my massive consumption of orange juice in an attempt not to get sick?) Let's hope it is still there next cycle!

Thanks e/o for your insight, hope, and hugs! I love you all!


----------



## apmama2myboo

*sigh*
ok so i had an ultrasound done thursday to rule out retained placenta. I felt like maybe i had an ovarian cyst, but it turns out after talking to my nurse yesterday, my ovaries are enlarged and my uterine lining is way built up, which was causing the spotting. she put me on 10 days of progesterone and i'm supposed to have a heavy period from hell, and then after that trying to conceive. i just want to get on with it already and hopefully this will reset my cycle as they hope it will. She said if it doesn't, there may be other issues going on. I don't even want to think about the fact that my mom and aunt both having cancer of the uterus by the time they were my age (34)...i feel like a ticking timebomb is in my womb instead of the baby i lost and it's honestly scaring me and it really P's me off. My body is not getting with the program and it's so frustrating. I've been eating better than ever, doing yoga every night for like an hour or better...I'm doing my part and i'm angry at it. anyways....

STICKY baby vibes to those of you carrying, and those of you ttc, good luck!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
*sigh*
ok so i had an ultrasound done thursday to rule out retained placenta. I felt like maybe i had an ovarian cyst, but it turns out after talking to my nurse yesterday, my ovaries are enlarged and my uterine lining is way built up, which was causing the spotting. she put me on 10 days of progesterone and i'm supposed to have a heavy period from hell, and then after that trying to conceive. i just want to get on with it already and hopefully this will reset my cycle as they hope it will. She said if it doesn't, there may be other issues going on. I don't even want to think about the fact that my mom and aunt both having cancer of the uterus by the time they were my age (34)...i feel like a ticking timebomb is in my womb instead of the baby i lost and it's honestly scaring me and it really P's me off. My body is not getting with the program and it's so frustrating. I've been eating better than ever, doing yoga every night for like an hour or better...I'm doing my part and i'm angry at it. anyways....

STICKY baby vibes to those of you carrying, and those of you ttc, good luck!

Well, hopefully you have some answers and the prog. will help and then your body will get the picture. Thinking and praying for you!!!!!


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa - yay yay yay for the weight gain!! I think adding full fat dairy back into your diet will help you out a lot with that! YAY mama!

apmama - oh honey - i'm so sorry your body is giving you such fits. It's hard when *your* body that you take such good care of betrays you like that









10:00 a.m. CST - and no word from the doctor.


----------



## Olerica

*apmama3myboo:*







I don't know what to say, but I do hope the progesterone will reset things for you.

*ChesapeakeBorn:* Were you looking to gain weight? If so, congratulations! If not....
















*Me:* Well, AF arrived and unpacked for awhile. I can be put back into "Waiting to O". My one concern is that I'd only have a 10 day luteal phase... if I agree with Fertility Friend's movement of my O day (which I don't but don't quite know how to override them).

Interestingly, in the last few years I have a day of spotting, but not this time. Took my temp this morning like a good girl and noticed that I wasn't as dry as 'normal' and after temping - AF was there to stay. When I was younger (man, I'm so old) AF started just like that (snaps).

As terrible as it is to say it, maybe the pregnancy and mc got my body back on track? If that's the case, I'll take my half empty glass and view it half full...again. There have been good things about this experience for me. We can get pregnant (and after a 10 year marriage with no babies and lots of sex, one wonders, you know?) and it really confirmed in BOTH of us that we want to have babies. I'm also much more in touch with the capability of my body. It sucks hard that I don't have a baby, that I'm not pregnant and that our hearts have broken. So, the glass still has half good and half bad.


----------



## joshs_girl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
As terrible as it is to say it, maybe the pregnancy and mc got my body back on track? If that's the case, I'll take my half empty glass and view it half full...again. There have been good things about this experience for me. We can get pregnant (and after a 10 year marriage with no babies and lots of sex, one wonders, you know?) and it really confirmed in BOTH of us that we want to have babies. I'm also much more in touch with the capability of my body. It sucks hard that I don't have a baby, that I'm not pregnant and that our hearts have broken. So, the glass still has half good and half bad.

I have to say I feel the same way. Losing my twins got my butt back into the gym and has made me healthier than I have been since high school. I was on the fast track to adult onset diabetes and being morbidly obese and I will never be that person again. I had irregular cycles for about two years, and since losing the babies, I've been at 29/30 days. That was one of the many gifts my boys gave me.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
*sigh*
ok so i had an ultrasound done thursday to rule out retained placenta. I felt like maybe i had an ovarian cyst, but it turns out after talking to my nurse yesterday, my ovaries are enlarged and my uterine lining is way built up, which was causing the spotting. she put me on 10 days of progesterone and i'm supposed to have a heavy period from hell, and then after that trying to conceive. i just want to get on with it already and hopefully this will reset my cycle as they hope it will. She said if it doesn't, there may be other issues going on. I don't even want to think about the fact that my mom and aunt both having cancer of the uterus by the time they were my age (34)...i feel like a ticking timebomb is in my womb instead of the baby i lost and it's honestly scaring me and it really P's me off. My body is not getting with the program and it's so frustrating. I've been eating better than ever, doing yoga every night for like an hour or better...I'm doing my part and i'm angry at it. anyways....

STICKY baby vibes to those of you carrying, and those of you ttc, good luck!

I'm hoping that the progesterone will help and that you will indeed be back on track. I'm sorry you feel like a ticking timebomb - it's tough when you have that kind of family history. However, you're doing good things for yourself now and for your future babies! Good for you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
*Me:* Well, AF arrived and unpacked for awhile. I can be put back into "Waiting to O". My one concern is that I'd only have a 10 day luteal phase... if I agree with Fertility Friend's movement of my O day (which I don't but don't quite know how to override them).

10 day LP should be just fine! Sorry AF unpacked her bags.









Nothing new to report here. Feeling fairly queasy if I really think about it. About to enter the dreaded 5-7w period . . . I'll be 5w tomorrow. Crikey, that's IT?!?!! Aaaaaaa, it's just ticking by so slowly. Hurry up to 8w already and THEN slow down!!!

Ok, time to take the herbs and drink a ton of water and get in the shower and off to rehearsal . . .








Kimberly


----------



## Baby Makes 4

Hi,

I need to take a break. A break from TTC, a break from the internet, a break from thinking about babies all the time, a break from feeling broken, a break from the sadness and heartbreak that I have been living with for more than a year.

I have put my FF membership on hold, we won't be preventing but for the next 2-4 months we will be so busy with packing, moving, house renos and possibly living in different cities for a couple of months. I can't add the stress of TTC any longer. I am on cycle 14, this has become my whole life.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Good morning and big, BIG hugs to *Chesapeake* and *apmama*!









*Sioko*, please keep us posted! I am thinking positive vibes







:

I am visualizing healthy babies, good health, joy and peace to everyone!








I know one day we will all be at a happy place, having all we wanted, relaxed and joyful. No more worries!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
Hi,

I need to take a break. A break from TTC, a break from the internet, a break from thinking about babies all the time, a break from feeling broken, a break from the sadness and heartbreak that I have been living with for more than a year.

I have put my FF membership on hold, we won't be preventing but for the next 2-4 months we will be so busy with packing, moving, house renos and possibly living in different cities for a couple of months. I can't add the stress of TTC any longer. I am on cycle 14, this has become my whole life.

Big hugs to you!!








Take a break, as you sound like you so need it!
Take care, and hang in there!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Olerica*: LOL. Yes, I am trying to gain 10 lbs. That will at least put me at the low end of the ideal weight spectrum. Oh, and I have heard that extra B vitamins can help with a luteal phase deficiency, if you are afraid that is the case. I would take it opposite your prenatal (like in the AM, if you take your prenatal in the PM). And as long as you do not exceed 200mg (I think) per day, it wont hurt. Keep your chin up, mama! You have a great perspective on life!

*Baby Makes 4*: Take the time you need, mama, and rest your heart and body. We will be here to support you at any time.









*apmama*: I hear you. I've said it before, and I'll say it again - sometimes I feel like someone's puppet. It is so frustrating when you work hard to get yourself in a good place... and your body still won't cooperate. I hope the progesterone does the trick for you.

Me: Feeling crampy. Will it turn into anything this time? AF is that you?







:


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
My one concern is that I'd only have a 10 day luteal phase... if I agree with Fertility Friend's movement of my O day (which I don't but don't quite know how to override them).

10 days is all it takes







That's what I was aiming to build my LP UP to--mine was only 7 days for the longest time.

*APMama2myBoo-*-I'm sorry, that really bites. I hope that the progesterone clears things up.

*Me*--and the temp goes back down again. Hmph. WTH is all I have to say. I should have O'd by now. I'm on CD24. I usually O on CD21-23. Even with my m/c cycle, there was a clear O on CD23. How frustrating!


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Sara -





















for you mama


----------



## rach03

Baby Makes 4, lots of hugs for you.







I hope the break does your heart and soul well.

I'm getting ready to leave for ultrasound number 2...will update you guys when I get back.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*Baby makes 4*Hugs to you. so sorry you are having a rough time. A break may be a good thing. Peace I wish for you!!!
*xakana* our bodies are brats sometimes.
*rach03* looking forward to that update.
*chesapeakborn* good luck gaining weight!!! how fun!!!

Waving "hi" to Dreamweaver, Chels, Kimberly, Katherine,Olerica,apmama2myboo, & Sioko.
Forgive me if I missed anyone.

me: still bleeding..just a little lighter today. I called MW office & they said my HCG & CBC was fine.







(I see MW in 2 days)

Does anyone know if HCG will tell you if there is anything "left inside uterus" after a m/c? I'm all confused!!!!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Does anyone know if HCG will tell you if there is anything "left inside uterus" after a m/c? I'm all confused!!!!


I have the same question. I bleed for around 4w after my m/c. That was after an u/s had showed all POC had passed, I just had a thick lining.
That was back in August. As recent as 3w ago I had a massive amount of brown snot coming out, it's not constant, but rather just like my







had just blown her nose.

I didn't get tested to 0, but I have had several - hpt, so I'm atleast under 25. I wonder if there's any thing left up there.

My theory is that if the plancenta's attached the HCG won't go to 0, but I wonder if there could still be POC left inside and test at 0.


----------



## hannybanany

apmama2myboo, I hope the progesterone kicks your body back into gear.

Chesapeake, way to go on the weight gain!

BabyMakes4,







, I hope the break helps you heal.

rach, can't wait to hear an update from you!

Me: I think I'm 2DPO. Just waiting...


----------



## heatherh

*joshs_girl* - Yep, I'm switching to full fat dairy only. I'm trying to find an adequate yogurt... it's hard







No more frozen yogurt after this week. Sigh. I found some full fat milk I like, which is good. I was surprised since I'm so used to nonfat. Also trying hard to eat better in general (more and better variety of veggies) and to exercise more. You know, the stuff I should do anyway. Even after the full fat switch, it wouldn't hurt to jump-start things this way. And if I lose a few pounds, it wouldn't hurt. I'm at the high end of healthy for my height/body type.

*chels_c2000* - baby news always makes me want to cry. It totally throws me for a loop.

*apmama2myboo* -









Yeah for 5 weeks, *labortrials*! Thinking sticky baby thoughts.

*BM4* - have a good, happy, busy, recuperative break. We'll be thinking of you.

*ChesapeakeBorn* - I'm feeling crampy, too. I had some pinchy cervix things going on yesterday and crampy feelings this morning. Gone now. So who freaking knows.







:


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I have the same question. I bleed for around 4w after my m/c. That was after an u/s had showed all POC had passed, I just had a thick lining.
That was back in August. As recent as 3w ago I had a massive amount of brown snot coming out, it's not constant, but rather just like my







had just blown her nose.

I didn't get tested to 0, but I have had several - hpt, so I'm atleast under 25. I wonder if there's any thing left up there.

My theory is that if the plancenta's attached the HCG won't go to 0, but I wonder if there could still be POC left inside and test at 0.

ok,,darn it. What is POC?


----------



## joshs_girl

Chel - my thought is that if there is *anything* left up there, your hcg won't go back to 0. I could be wrong on that one, but that's my thought. Your bleeding 3w ago, how long did it last?

AML - POC= products of conception. A nasty medical term IMO


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
ok,,darn it. What is POC?









products of conception

so not a term used in casual conversation.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Chel - my thought is that if there is *anything* left up there, your hcg won't go back to 0. I could be wrong on that one, but that's my thought. Your bleeding 3w ago, how long did it last?

AML - POC= products of conception. A nasty medical term IMO


sorry I was slow to post

josh girl, I charted it as spotting, but really it was like CM, I had just peed and was wiping and instead of some nice EW etc, it was medium brown mucous-y and just that one wipe. I've had it happen before, but not since around Nov.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, and guess what... it looks like I _may_ have gained 3 pounds!! The scale has said that for a few days now. Not sure what made the difference (could it be my massive consumption of orange juice in an attempt not to get sick?) Let's hope it is still there next cycle!

YAY!!! I know you've been working hard at this so it's great to see some results!!!

I'm very intruiged by this full fat milk thing. Can someone explain it to me? I'm neither over or underweight (I could stand to lose 5 lbs or so but nothing major). Should I switch from nonfat milk?

I took dd to storytime at the library today and 4 mamas I know are newly pg. None of them know about my m/c's so I had to be all freaking happy sunshine and rainbows. Not fun. CD15...haven't O'd yet...maybe today?


----------



## DreamWeaver

So I went with my 2 girls to interview another OB today. She was recommended by my mw so I had hopes. The office was actually nice; they have a "childcare room" where they have someone in there to look after kids if mom wants to be alone for appointment- rocking chair, toys, books. My girls dec'd to stay there and had fun! However, the receptionist was not too friendly or even competant.

The OB was very businesslike, not warm at all. She did not offer anything nice to say about my loss. I can see she is very smart, probably good at what she does, but... at the end when i told her I have no more questions she just offered her hand to shake. No good luck, no take care of yourself, etc... sigh* why do I expect so much?! What's more, i had to pay $25 out-of-pocket for that interview visit.

Then after we got in the car dd1 told me she told that lady in the childcare room about Ferdinand. I asked how, and she said, "I told her you have a third baby and he was a boy and his name was Ferdinand. But he died." I did not say anything, of course I just felt really sad!







: And dd1 asked, "That is ok to tell, right?" And I said, "yes, right..." I can already hear them asking me, if and when we get pregnant, "Is this baby going to die too?"









Sorry, sometimes I just get really wimpy and whiny!









Having to wait for the OB did not help. Alone in the empty room all those memories of that fateful day just rushed back.









Gosh, I think I need to go watch a comedy or something!!


----------



## rach03

I am back, and baby's heart was still beating strong! He/she is measuring about 8wks 4days, so right on track. My new doctor was very nice (my doctor retired)...same practice but I had not seen her before, but I really like her! I asked her if I could come back in 2 weeks instead of 4 to hear the heartbeat and she said no problem. So I go back 2 weeks from today. I'll be 10.5 weeks and she said I'm skinny enough that we should have no problem hearing it.









Thank you guys for all the thoughts and prayers and sticky vibes! They are working!


----------



## labortrials

BM4 - we'll miss you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
*
me: still bleeding..just a little lighter today. I called MW office & they said my HCG & CBC was fine.







(I see MW in 2 days)

Does anyone know if HCG will tell you if there is anything "left inside uterus" after a m/c? I'm all confused!!!!
*
*
*
*
I thought that the whole reason for monitoring hcg to "non pregnant" (sub 10) was to be sure that no "products" remained. Dunno. Probably worth asking!

Quote:


Originally Posted by chel 
products of conception

so not a term used in casual conversation.

Ha! Maybe you didn't mean that cheekily, but it still kind of hit my funny bone. (See, I'm twisted.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by DreamWeaver 
The OB was very businesslike, not warm at all. She did not offer anything nice to say about my loss. I can see she is very smart, probably good at what she does, but... at the end when i told her I have no more questions she just offered her hand to shake. No good luck, no take care of yourself, etc... sigh* why do I expect so much?! What's more, i had to pay $25 out-of-pocket for that interview visit.

Then after we got in the car dd1 told me she told that lady in the childcare room about Ferdinand. I asked how, and she said, "I told her you have a third baby and he was a boy and his name was Ferdinand. But he died." I did not say anything, of course I just felt really sad!







: And dd1 asked, "That is ok to tell, right?" And I said, "yes, right..." I can already hear them asking me, if and when we get pregnant, "Is this baby going to die too?"









Ugh, well that didn't sound like a winner. No childcare room can make up for a lack of compassion and competence!

I'm sorry you have daily reminders of Ferdinand's death. I am sure they will ask you that fateful question. Just know that they ask it out of innocence and curiosity. Big hug, mama!

Quote:


Originally Posted by rach03 
I am back, and baby's heart was still beating strong! He/she is measuring about 8wks 4days, so right on track. My new doctor was very nice (my doctor retired)...same practice but I had not seen her before, but I really like her! I asked her if I could come back in 2 weeks instead of 4 to hear the heartbeat and she said no problem. So I go back 2 weeks from today. I'll be 10.5 weeks and she said I'm skinny enough that we should have no problem hearing it.









Thank you guys for all the thoughts and prayers and sticky vibes! They are working!









Yay! Awesome!!









I am so friggin' tired and feel really really like crap today. I didn't eat lunch, so that doesn't help!

However, I got some good news . . . wheeeee! I received faculty development grant money to support voice science program I want to do this summer. Wahhooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!








Kimberly (4w6d -







: )*


----------



## DreamWeaver

YAY *rach03*!!!








I'm glad you have a nice doctor!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I am back, and baby's heart was still beating strong! He/she is measuring about 8wks 4days, so right on track. My new doctor was very nice (my doctor retired)...same practice but I had not seen her before, but I really like her! I asked her if I could come back in 2 weeks instead of 4 to hear the heartbeat and she said no problem. So I go back 2 weeks from today. I'll be 10.5 weeks and she said I'm skinny enough that we should have no problem hearing it.









Thank you guys for all the thoughts and prayers and sticky vibes! They are working!









Great news Rach! Grow baby grow!!! Still praying for you!
I've always been able to hear the HB by about 10 weeks and I am not so skinny. Best wishes!

Dreamweaver-Sorry about the OB. Your girls are so sweet. Isn't it funny how kids deal with these things? I hope you find a practioner that you like soon! Please take care.









Kimberly-Sending sticky baby vibes your way. The end of the first trimester is the one that I want to end fast.







s mama.

BM4 - Hope that your break brings you some healing. I am sorry that you are going through so much at one time. Good luck with your move.







s

Take care and have a good night.

Jen


----------



## politys

Rach, that's great news!!!! I'm so glad. It's great that she was open to your coming back in sooner than "the standard".









Dreamweaver, I'm sorry you didn't hit it off with the OB. I can identify - our original OB was very warm (but incompetent - he's the one who couldn't find a heartbeat with the doppler, I had to persuade him to do an ultrasound, and he couldn't find the baby. He told us that it might show up in a couple of days, to wait for the already scheduled "birth defect" screening ultrasound, at which of course they "found" the baby, no longer living {sorry if you've already read my account of this!} ). Our new OB (who did my surgery after the miscarriage) is kind of on the cold side, but clearly knows her stuff. She's not effusive, but is supportive nevertheless. When I went in for my post-DNC checkup, she smiled at the end and said to call her when we're pregnant! So I really appreciated that. I'm sorry you didn't have a similar experience. It's odd that some doctors just don't know how to handle loss, considering that it's something they deal with more than the average person! My theory is that medical doctors are traditionally trained to control the situations they encounter, and aren't helped to deal with ambiguity or negative outcomes very well.







:

Great news Kimberly! Congrats! That sure makes things possible!









Hi to all, and hugs!


----------



## joshs_girl

didn't call with my results today

i'm so sad and let down by them

they had best hope i don't need progesterone or i'm ripping someone's head off tomorrow


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
didn't call with my results today

i'm so sad and let down by them

they had best hope i don't need progesterone or i'm ripping someone's head off tomorrow

Maybe...you call them first thing in the morning? You want heads to roll??? I hear by nickname you Queen of hearts!! ((JK.)).I really hope you feel better soon, & find out what you need to know.


----------



## chels_c2000

Ok I really need your guys opnion... Be honest.

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...26/t_=94108126


----------



## heatherh

I so totally see a line! + on the left side, right????


----------



## chels_c2000

It is suppose to make a positive sign on the left. I just don't know.


----------



## Sioko

Chels:
Check out this link:
http://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/+.html

If that pic was taken in the first 10min. I'd say it looks positive from here!

























I hope it's true for you!!!


----------



## heatherh

*jmo* - the really short version of the full fat milk products thing... to make milk nonfat, they have to centrifuge to remove the fat. Removing the fat also removes the female (or is it male?) hormones that stick to the fat. SO you end up with milk (and milk products) with an uneven/unnatural distribution of hormones. Then you drink it and it can cause some unbalance in YOUR hormones... So it sounds like there is a legitimate preference to drink full fat milk products - the book even stated that ONE full fat serving a day showed improvement and ONE non fat showed the opposite. Of course, if you don't eat milk products, it probably doesn't matter. But if you already drink milk or eat yogurt, cheese, ice cream, etc it might be best to go the full fat route or avoid nonfat (and, I assume, to a lesser degree 2%). I'm trying to totally switch by the start of my next cycle and I think I'll probably stick with it through pg (or maybe do partial if I never find yogurt I like).

*Dreamweaver* - trust your gut on the OB. Find someone you really love. The best takeaway from Coming to Term was that the best way to improve successful pg outcomes is to provide more TLC to mom. Your OB is a big part of that and super important!









Yeah, *Rach*! Good news!









*labortrials* - just remember, we're *jealous* that you feel like crap









*joshs_girl* - get thee on the phone and open up a can off whoopass on them tomorrow morning! Argh.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
It is suppose to make a positive sign on the left. I just don't know.

I've never used that test before, but I totally saw a plus before you said it was supposed to be a plus! WOOHOO!









Did you save the pee? Go do another one! Got a different brand handy?


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Ok I really need your guys opnion... Be honest.

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...26/t_=94108126

I honestly can't see anything, no matter how hard I try







Let me put my glasses on... wait... okay, I think I see something. My advice? Try again in a couple days. Or show me a bigger picture







Sometimes it's hard to see at all in a pic. Of a better brand of test







Get a digital if you want to shell out big bucks, or do me a favor and get a cheaper test--they're better, lol!


----------



## heatherh

One more thing







If you haven't already, go add to the Advice needed for health care professionals' protocol! thread. It's a small way to try to improve care for women who've BTDT.


----------



## chels_c2000

This was one that I took on impulse tonight. I had just went the bathroom about 30 mins before. The picture was after about six min. I do have one more but I am going to wait to take it tom. morning. I might go get a digital tonight. I can't decide if I see it on my own. DH says he thinks it is there.


----------



## rach03

Chels, I see the line! That's the kind of test I used with my first pregnancy. I totally see it!

Yay!


----------



## joshs_girl

Chels - I think I see something too!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
still bleeding..just a little lighter today. I called MW office & they said my HCG & CBC was fine.







(I see MW in 2 days)

Does anyone know if HCG will tell you if there is anything "left inside uterus" after a m/c? I'm all confused!!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I didn't get tested to 0, but I have had several - hpt, so I'm atleast under 25. I wonder if there's any thing left up there.

My theory is that if the plancenta's attached the HCG won't go to 0, but I wonder if there could still be POC left inside and test at 0.

Ok, here's the deal according to the midwife practice I've seen. At the begining of my MC they gave me a HCG then 2 days later (which was after the MC) they were pleased with the drop, but wanted me to come in every week until the HCG level went below 2. I was told it needed to go that low because I'm Rh Positive... I don't know the WHYS of this. After the second week and everything was dropping nicely they told me that I didn't have to come back in 2 to 3 weeks (which was last week). My level was less than 1, so I was given the all clear.

Hope that helps!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*joshs_girl* - Yep, I'm switching to full fat dairy only. I'm trying to find an adequate yogurt... it's hard







No more frozen yogurt after this week. Sigh. I found some full fat milk I like, which is good. I was surprised since I'm so used to nonfat. Also trying hard to eat better in general (more and better variety of veggies) and to exercise more. You know, the stuff I should do anyway. Even after the full fat switch, it wouldn't hurt to jump-start things this way. And if I lose a few pounds, it wouldn't hurt. I'm at the high end of healthy for my height/body type.
Might I make a suggestion? What about Greek yogurt? Basically it's regular yogurt (full fat [4%] - though I've seen fat free and 2%) and has the consistency of sour cream. You can put in on anything, but I use this in my smoothies with frozen berries and grapefruit juice. Yum.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I am back, and baby's heart was still beating strong! He/she is measuring about 8wks 4days, so right on track. My new doctor was very nice (my doctor retired)...same practice but I had not seen her before, but I really like her! I asked her if I could come back in 2 weeks instead of 4 to hear the heartbeat and she said no problem. So I go back 2 weeks from today. I'll be 10.5 weeks and she said I'm skinny enough that we should have no problem hearing it.









Thank you guys for all the thoughts and prayers and sticky vibes! They are working!









Awesome, awesome, awesome!
*chels_c2000* I'm feeling crampy, too. I had some pinchy cervix things going on yesterday and crampy feelings this morning. Gone now. So who freaking knows.







:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
This was one that I took on impulse tonight. I had just went the bathroom about 30 mins before. The picture was after about six min. I do have one more but I am going to wait to take it tom. morning. I might go get a digital tonight. I can't decide if I see it on my own. DH says he thinks it is there.

I really hope so! It's hard for me to tell, but I really hope you are!

*Me:* Um... do I keep temping even with my period? Dumb question?


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Ok I really need your guys opnion... Be honest.

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...26/t_=94108126

Chels, yer killin' me . .. aaaaaah, I don't know what I'm supposed to see. I see a line on the left. Can you share a LARGER photo? I know you can on Flickr and Picasaweb!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*labortrials* - just remember, we're *jealous* that you feel like crap









*joshs_girl* - get thee on the phone and open up a can off whoopass on them tomorrow morning! Argh.

Tots agree, *Katherine*. That's awful for them to leave ya hangin'!

Heather, LoL, I wish I felt crappier. Honestly I do. My finally-returned-from-MIA-herbalist said she would be really happy if I puked every day.







But I didn't puke at ALL with my DD's pregnancy, so I'm just trying to be positive about my slightly LESS substantial symptoms.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Or show me a bigger picture







Sometimes it's hard to see at all in a pic. Of a better brand of test







Get a digital if you want to shell out big bucks, or do me a favor and get a cheaper test--they're better, lol!

Yeah, what Xak says!!!

Ok, I ate, so I should feel more energetic, right??? Zzzzzz, so that's good.
















Kimberly
entering the scary 5th week in less than 5 hours . . .







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Kimberly - you can do this mama, you can you can you can. I *need* you in the September DDC with me!

All - I'm going to the office in the morning for my 2nd round of bloodwork. I'm not a confrontational person, but I have to be tomorrow - I have to be my advocate, for me and for Poppy. I'm not leaving there until I get answers about why I wasn't called today and until I find out exactly what time I can expect my results from tomorrow. So please send me all the "strong personality" vibes you can muster!


----------



## chels_c2000

Ok, I am planning on test tom. morning. All I have left is a cassette test that I got online. I am wanting DH to go and get a digital test for me to take in the morning. DH wants to know if a digital is really that much better at determining early pregnancy. So he wants me to take a vote with you guys to determine if he needs to go out and buy the digital test. So let me know if you think that a digital would be better and he should go get one.


----------



## rach03

Chels, I'd get a First Response before I got a digital...I think they are more sensitive and they are definitely cheaper. But I say test with what you have first!

Katherine...strong mama vibes for you tomorrow!


----------



## joshs_girl

Yes yes yes yes!

Mr. Chels - go buy your wifey a digi!

The digis today are just as sensitive as any other test on the market and there is no analyzing lines!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*chels_c*: I totally saw it the instant I opened the picture! I used that brand for my last pregnancy and that is totally what it looked like. Yay!!

*Katherine*: Oh, sweety. Big hugs. I am so irritated at your doctor's office! They should know the anxiety this causes and should want to help you remain as calm as possible! Shame on them. Strong mama vibes coming your way! (Where is that zappy smilie when I need it? I wish you could add them when you are editing!)

*Kimberly*: Sending you lots of sticky vibes as you enter your 5th week!

*Rach*: Hooooraaayyy for a heartbeat!!!!

*jmo*: Ditto what Heather said - and it is the female hormones that are skimmed off (estrogen is fat-soluble), leaving you with testosterone.

*Dreamweaver*: So sorry to hear about your experience at the OB's. Do you have any other options? TLC makes a huge difference! Just like the other post said (sorry can't go back and figure out who), there is a whole study to prove it. You need to feel comfortable with your doctor in every sense. My OB knows little about m/cs and their causes, but is incredibly sweet and nurturing. So I am seeing an RE for the first trimester and continuing with my OB thereafter. It is just what I have had to do to feel at ease.

Me: The cramps were another cruel tease. No AF.


----------



## hannybanany

Yay for a heartbeat, rach!

What a bummer, Katherine. Hopefully them not calling means your numbers are good - that's what my office would do. Good luck tomorrow!

chels, I see a faint +! I don't know if a digital is better at determining a pregnancy, but at least there's no line to stare at and question. I personally love the digital tests!


----------



## labortrials

Chels - I like the pink kind . . . First Response, perhaps?? I know nothing about any OTHER tests other than Dollar Tree. Wishing you really strong hcg pee tomorrow morning!!!!! Yippeeeeeee!!!!

Katherine - thanks, hon. I don't know what I'd do if I didn't come out of the 5-7w period still pregnant. Luckily I can't even fathom it. I agree . . . we Septembers gotta stick together!!! I want a Virgo baby!!!!!!









Ok, I think I need to do a final proof of this dagnabit news letter and get in bed!!! And then feed my baby some early pregnancy love.







: (imagine the tree is a lil' baby)








Kimberly


----------



## chels_c2000

Ok, I am now coming off my testing high and I am going to do some personals

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
didn't call with my results today

i'm so sad and let down by them

they had best hope i don't need progesterone or i'm ripping someone's head off tomorrow

Why do doctors do that!?!? I hope you get some great answers tom.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me: The cramps were another cruel tease. No AF.

Cramps can be so misleading!!!!

Kim- I will be thinking of you during this scary time. I think that this is going to be a really positive year. Lots of healthy babies!!!!!!!!

Sorry if I missed you!!!! It is so hard to keep up!!!


----------



## chels_c2000

So DH went out and got a digital and I asked him to get the First Response test as well. DH came home with the First Response Rapid Results test. Has anyone ever used these? All they talk about is testing on the day of your missed period. I am trying really hard not to be upset with him for not reading the package. I feel like just crying.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I am back, and baby's heart was still beating strong! He/she is measuring about 8wks 4days, so right on track.

YAY, rach!!! Thanks for sharing such great news!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
[All - I'm going to the office in the morning for my 2nd round of bloodwork. I'm not a confrontational person, but I have to be tomorrow - I have to be my advocate, for me and for Poppy. I'm not leaving there until I get answers about why I wasn't called today and until I find out exactly what time I can expect my results from tomorrow. So please send me all the "strong personality" vibes you can muster!

Sending you tons of no nonsense, go get 'em, don't mess w/ me vibes!!!

*chels* I just don't know if I see anything. My monitor kinda sucks, though. I've never used a digi test but I probably would if I was ever unsure. My bfps have always been pretty dark b/c I've tested later. I think your dh should go get you a digi right now!!!

*olerica* - I am no charting goddess like these gals, but yes, I believe you should keep temping during af. I do. I think TCOYF says once you've been charting several cycles and know your pattern well you can skip temping during af as it's not crucial your overall chart.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I was told it needed to go that low because I'm Rh Positive... I don't know the WHYS of this.

*Me:* Um... do I keep temping even with my period? Dumb question?

RH--I don't know why you being positive would matter. If you were negative, then a slow m/c could cause your body to try to kill future RH+ babies, but a RH+ mom has nothing to fear from any RH factor...

You can temp through your period--I do. I think it's a personal choice. I prefer the nice, continuous line, myself.

*Katherine*--I hope they didn't call because they were busy and totally not worried about your clearly sticky baby


----------



## chels_c2000

Sorry about all my post today.
DH is so sweet. When he realized I was upset about the test he went out and got the right one. So now that makes me want to cry.







:


----------



## heatherh

*joshs_girl* - I've got enough strong personality for the both of us! I'll be thinking good thoughts for you tomorrow. Just remember, YOU are paying them. THEY are working for YOU. You have every right to politely insist that they do what you need. Remain calm and insist.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me: The cramps were another cruel tease. No AF.

Argh! Well hopefully they're just a cruel tease for me, too... but in a good way. I'm not feeling optimistic at all







The plan is if my temp goes up, I test. If not, I don't and AF will probably show Thursday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So DH went out and got a digital and I asked him to get the First Response test as well. DH came home with the First Response Rapid Results test. Has anyone ever used these? All they talk about is testing on the day of your missed period. I am trying really hard not to be upset with him for not reading the package. I feel like just crying.

he he You are so totally pregnant.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Sorry about all my post today.
DH is so sweet. When he realized I was upset about the test he went out and got the right one. So now that makes me want to cry.







:

Yep. Pregnant









I was going to give your DH a hard time for being a cheapskate. But now he's a-OK in my book.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Sorry about all my post today.
DH is so sweet. When he realized I was upset about the test he went out and got the right one. So now that makes me want to cry.







:

Oh yeah . . . expecting to see a clear BFP from you this morning. Can't wait!!!!!!!









Ugh, DD had a nightmare at 3am. Then I could hear my cell phone in the other room running out of battery. After a 1/2 hour of that, I went and plugged in the darned thing. And then I wasn't feeling so good but hungry but wanted to try and go back to sleep but couldn't. So I got up, poured myself a bowl of cereal, and came upstairs cuz it doesn't look like I'll be getting back to sleep.







:yawning: Hopefully I'll be able to take a nap today. :yawning: Man, going back to school next week is gonna REALLY get in the way of my 1st trimester fatigue!








Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

:

















: :yawning:



















































Any day now . . .







:








Kimberly


----------



## zonapellucida

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So DH went out and got a digital and I asked him to get the First Response test as well. DH came home with the First Response Rapid Results test. Has anyone ever used these? All they talk about is testing on the day of your missed period. I am trying really hard not to be upset with him for not reading the package. I feel like just crying.


The frist repsonse rapid results suck! I saw a bfp!

chesapeake and heath: hoping the cramping is baby implanting!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 







:

















: :yawning:



















































Any day now . . .







:








Kimberly









Kimberly, your post made me LOL!







:

Good morning everyone! Sending positive second test vibes to you, Chelsc2000!









I temp through my period too, Olerica, though I don't think you have to...

Joshsgirl, thinking of you today as you discuss the situation with your healthcare providers. I'm with heatherh - calm (to the degree it's humanly possible) persistence and insistence! Be like a rock!


----------



## fallriverfox

Where are you Chels2000?


----------



## xakana

Maybe she's trying to sleep









As for me... I went to record my temp and... crosshairs. They weren't there yesterday or the day before, but overnight, it seems FF decided I O'd on CD18... and therefore missed conceiving this month entirely. *says a bad word*


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
chesapeake and heath: hoping the cramping is baby implanting!

Oh, we're not TTC yet. I need AF to come so we can TTC next cycle! CD 49... But thanks for the kind thoughts!

*xak*: Oh, man! Sorry to hear about the lazy crosshairs. Stinkin' FF.

Can't wait for updates!


----------



## politys

Xakana,

I don't see how it can know for sure...and sperm can live for 3 days (I've read that it's possible up to 5), so there's still a chance! Hang in there!

I know it's hard, though. My own temp went up really high yesterday, and is lower today (though over coverline). Is my period imminent or am I pregnant? Who knows? I've been waking at night to pee over the last few days, though not last night. It's so hard to tell anything, frankly, until you take a test. I scrutinize my chart, but to what avail? Hugs to us all - this is stressful! I'm just going to do my low-key morning yoga and stay positive! Hugs!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Kimberly, your post made me LOL!







:









I had fun with that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Maybe she's trying to sleep









As for me... I went to record my temp and... crosshairs. They weren't there yesterday or the day before, but overnight, it seems FF decided I O'd on CD18... and therefore missed conceiving this month entirely. *says a bad word*

Argh! So frustrating!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
I know it's hard, though. My own temp went up really high yesterday, and is lower today (though over coverline). Is my period imminent or am I pregnant? Who knows? I've been waking at night to pee over the last few days, though not last night. It's so hard to tell anything, frankly, until you take a test. I scrutinize my chart, but to what avail? Hugs to us all - this is stressful! I'm just going to do my low-key morning yoga and stay positive! Hugs!









Well . . . hmmm . . . could be implantation dip? It'll be interesting to see if your temps rebound!!!! Keep us posted.

Chels - man, it's like 7.30am mountain time. Where the heck are you?





















:
That's it, I'm clobbering you with a tomato!
















Kimberly


----------



## apmama2myboo

thanks guys, for your support. Some of you are much stronger than I am, I can't imagine going thru this again. The progesterone is tweaking out my hormones and my mood swings are NOT a fun ride to be on right now. I went to bed at 9 last night i was so tired, and i'm really cranky.









I am finally to where I don't feel any resentment to other moms who have new babies, but I am invited to a baby shower in town that I am going to just drop gifts at because I can't handle being at a party where everyone makes a huge fuss over a baby (and they should, baby showers are happy events celebrating a new life, I just can't handle THAT amount of happiness over something I lost right yet.)

I am so happy for those of you who have conceived, it's awesome and I will admit I'm jealous, but my time will come, if my body fixes itself already. Thanks again for listening to me dump and stuff, you guys are awesome


----------



## hannybanany

I agree, where are you Chels_c??


----------



## joshs_girl

The thoughts worked! I got some answers and this time, I was told it was okay to call for my results tomorrow instead of waiting for them to call me! YAY!!!

beta at 16dpo - 610
progesterone - 21

progesterone was low - so I'm on prometrium 100mg 2x a day.

now just think doubling thoughts for me!

chels - i hope you are smiling right now!!!


----------



## chel

joshs girls - those # look great. What's the target prog. level? I was thinking anything over 10 is good in the beginning.


----------



## chel

I think this is my 1st top of page. Dh did cancel his trip this weekend, so maybe there's hope!


----------



## heatherh

*xakana* - FF won't confirm O until you get 3 high temps. You have to rely on your most fertile CF or schedule (if you're so lucky to have a regular cycle) to figure out the best days to BD *before* your temp goes up. Then just keep on BDing until you know you've O'd. I usually try to get 2 high temps since I've had one false alarm with one high temp, then low again.

*apmama2myboo* - I hate progesterone, too. NOT fun.









So.... AF showed in force. This morning. A day early. Damn. Damn. Damn.

*joshs_girl* - glad the dr's office was cooperative! Go, Poppy, go!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
The thoughts worked! I got some answers and this time, I was told it was okay to call for my results tomorrow instead of waiting for them to call me! YAY!!!

beta at 16dpo - 610
progesterone - 21

progesterone was low - so I'm on prometrium 100mg 2x a day.

now just think doubling thoughts for me!

chels - i hope you are smiling right now!!!

Oooo, doubling thoughts doubling thoughts! So . . . you're making me want to go get my progesterone checked.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 








I think this is my 1st top of page. Dh did cancel his trip this weekend, so maybe there's hope!

Oooooo (hmm, really into saying "ooo" today) - that bodes well!









Dagnabit! I have to leave for another mw interview in a couple of minutes. *Durn that Chels!*























Ok, I so feel like crud today. Yay!









BBL,
Kimberly


----------



## rach03

Katherine, so happy you got answers! Your progesterone is good...mine was 22 when they first took it and they liked that number. Where do they want your levels to be? I'm glad they gave you extra though, it can't hurt! Double numbers, double! Grow Poppy, grow!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
As for me... I went to record my temp and... crosshairs. They weren't there yesterday or the day before, but overnight, it seems FF decided I O'd on CD18... and therefore missed conceiving this month entirely. *says a bad word*

I donno. I think I agree with Politys. It's entirely possible you caught it with that BD 3 days prior to your O.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
My own temp went up really high yesterday, and is lower today (though over coverline). Is my period imminent or am I pregnant? Who knows? I've been waking at night to pee over the last few days, though not last night. It's so hard to tell anything, frankly, until you take a test. I scrutinize my chart, but to what avail? Hugs to us all - this is stressful! I'm just going to do my low-key morning yoga and stay positive! Hugs!









I hope it keeps climbing. Climb, baby climb!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
but my time will come, if my body fixes itself already. Thanks again for listening to me dump and stuff, you guys are awesome









It will, and your time will come. Hugs to you, Mama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
The thoughts worked! I got some answers and this time, I was told it was okay to call for my results tomorrow instead of waiting for them to call me! YAY!!!

beta at 16dpo - 610
progesterone - 21

progesterone was low - so I'm on prometrium 100mg 2x a day.

now just think doubling thoughts for me!

(Double, double, Poppy; double!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
So.... AF showed in force. This morning. A day early. Damn. Damn. Damn.

I'm so sorry! Hugs to you too.


----------



## rach03

heather, I am so sorry AF showed.


----------



## meredyth0315

*Katherine & Rach* What awesome news for you both!!! So happy for you guys







Keep on doubling & beating!!!!

*Kimberly* Glad you're feeling crappy, I mean it mama









*Chels* Okay lady, where are you????? But I totally saw a line on your pic









*Heather* So sorry AF reared her ugly head









*apmama* That's such a big step. It took me ages to be able to look at a pregnant woman without wanting to bawl or spit venom at them. I know that sounds bad, but those were the emotions. It will get better with some time. Big hugs mama


----------



## labortrials

I found this:

Progesterone levels also can have quite a variance at this stage of pregnancy. They can range from 9-47ng/ml in the first trimester, with an average of 12-20ng/ml in the first 5-6 weeks of pregnancy.
http://www.americanpregnancy.org/pre...evelopment.htm

Hmmm, wonder why your doc says 21 is low?


----------



## jmo

*chels*, you're killin' us.....where that bfp, girl???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
As for me... I went to record my temp and... crosshairs. They weren't there yesterday or the day before, but overnight, it seems FF decided I O'd on CD18... and therefore missed conceiving this month entirely. *says a bad word*

I'm w/ others that you still may have caught it. My second pregnancy was from dtd 3 days prior to O. Sperm can just chill in there for days, mama!!

*kati* -GREAT #'s!!!!!!

*heather*







: sorry about af.

My temp only went up .05 today. I was so sure I O'd yesterday but now I'm not so sure. I guess I have to wait 2 more days for FF to tell me.


----------



## politys

Thanks Olerica - I hope so too! But I'm preparing to be disappointed. If not this cycle, there's always next month! (She says trying to mean it!







)

Heatherh - so sorry about AF. We know how you feel!!!


----------



## DreamWeaver

heatherh said:


> *joshs_girl* - Yep, I'm switching to full fat dairy only. I'm trying to find an adequate yogurt... it's hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more frozen yogurt after this week. Sigh. I found some full fat milk I like, which is good. I was surprised since I'm so used to nonfat. Also trying hard to eat better in general (more and better variety of veggies) and to exercise more. You know, the stuff I should do anyway. Even after the full fat switch, it wouldn't hurt to jump-start things this way. And if I lose a few pounds, it wouldn't hurt. I'm at the high end of healthy for my height/body type.
> 
> Do you shop at Trader Joe's? they have this Greek full fat yogurt. I believe the brand is Fage. Very good!! Not exactly cheap, but...


----------



## politys

DreamWeaver said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *heatherh*
> *joshs_girl* - Yep, I'm switching to full fat dairy only. I'm trying to find an adequate yogurt... it's hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more frozen yogurt after this week. Sigh. I found some full fat milk I like, which is good. I was surprised since I'm so used to nonfat. Also trying hard to eat better in general (more and better variety of veggies) and to exercise more. You know, the stuff I should do anyway. Even after the full fat switch, it wouldn't hurt to jump-start things this way. And if I lose a few pounds, it wouldn't hurt. I'm at the high end of healthy for my height/body type.
> 
> Do you shop at Trader Joe's? they have this Greek full fat yogurt. I believe the brand is Fage. Very good!! Not exactly cheap, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Fage yogurt! My DH does too; in fact, he didn't eat yogurt before, and now does several times a week. I think the fat-free and 2% versions are totally delicious too!


----------



## hannybanany

Still no word from Chels??

Kimberly, yay for feeling yucky!

Wow, those are great numbers, Katherine! I too am wondering why they're saying 21 is low? I'm glad they gave you progesterone though, hopefully it will ease your mind. Makes me angry at my old OB who told me 11 @ 5 weeks was fine







:

Aw Heather, I'm sorry about AFs arrival.

DD is complaining of a booboo in her ear, so she's laying next to me with garlic oil in her ear. Smells lovely


----------



## DreamWeaver

Big hugs and love to *apmama* and *heatherh*!!









Oh, Katherine, good thing your doc's office started moving their butts!







: double, double, double, double!!

Thanks, *politys* and everyone else. It is hard interviewing OB's. dh thinks I need two doc's- one competent, one lovey-dovey (his words). sigh* Pn the up side, about a month ago I sent an email to this hopsital near to me asking if they can recommend doctors good with mums who had suffered previous loss. I did not get any reply and forgot all about it. then just now a nurse from there called me. she is just a nurse there, but one of her duties was to go through emails to the hospital and she said mine must have fallen thr the crack. But she had suffered a loss before so she was moved to call me, asked how I was doing, and if she can send me a small booklet about trying again after a loss. She gave me a few doctor's names and we talked a bit. I was moved, I know she is doing smth outside her line of duty; she is not a counselor or anything, just a nurse.









And I am also pulling hair out waiting to hear from chels...


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Xakana,

I don't see how it can know for sure...and sperm can live for 3 days (I've read that it's possible up to 5), so there's still a chance! Hang in there!

Yes, but if it's wrong, I'm pretty sure this was an anovulatory cycle. Which I really don't want to be what happened. I'd rather have missed the egg than not dropped one, ya know? And honestly, it doesn't look like I O'd to me... I'm willing to hang onto the hope it seems to have.
*
Heather*--I know, but it didn't tell me it detected ovulation (and I BDed all the days I had fertile CM, always do--that's how I conceived Lilly) until CD25, when it thinks it happened on CD18. See why I'm mad at it? An entire week! And I'm super sorry about AF! Did you forget to call her and tell her you didn't want to see her this month? *hugs*

*Katherine*--glad you got some good news and I'm thinking 1300 for you tomorrow







(why not a little MORE than double, ne?)

*Olerica*--I'm hoping I caught it then. That means I probably missed my boy, but I don't care. Another little girl would be fantastic. I BDed 3 days before O with Lost... so it feels like a bad omen, but if I'm pregnant, I'm not going to worry about it. Just concentrate on gestating.

Hopefully, ChelC is celebrating her BFP!


----------



## joshs_girl

hanny - I have a hysterical image in my head of your little girl!

Dream - how sweet of that nurse! That's so wonderful she called you. I hope you get a good doctor from those recs.

I think my doctor is just being really cautious with the progesterone - but I'll ask tomorrow what my numbers were, just so I can make sure I'm telling the truth









Full Fat Girls - if you can find it, this is my newest most favorite milk - it's called "Promised Land" and it's Jersey cow milk and good lord is it wonderful!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

Full Fat Girls - if you can find it, this is my newest most favorite milk - it's called "Promised Land" and it's Jersey cow milk and good lord is it wonderful!









Boy can I testify to that!!! I bought a quart last night & a box of Entenmann's chocolate donuts... can never have too much chocolate


----------



## cagnew

I had my first u/s today. According to my ovulation date, I should be 6 wks tomorrow. The u/s didn't show a baby, just a gest. sac and a yolk sac. I am suppose to get my blood results this afternoon.... I am trying not to worry. The doctor said I might only be 5.5 wks along and it didn't worry him that we didn't see a baby. Do you think it could be hiding behind the yolk sac? Ugh. I really didn't think this would happen.

I will catch up on reading/writing later.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Do you think it could be hiding behind the yolk sac? Ugh. I really didn't think this would happen.

Yup, totally common. On my DDC that I was briefly a member of, most of the women at that gestational age had only yolk sacs visible and are now quite further along. Me, the one whose baby you could see clearly, was the one to m/c. So don't worry! Baby's most likely just shy!


----------



## joshs_girl

Corrie - don't worry honey - that sounds so totally normal to see! Good to see you back - hows your house?


----------



## politys

Cagnew,

Doesn't sound like anything to worry about - deep breath!


----------



## Olerica

Cagnew - I'm sure it's fine. I think what they are seeing is totally normal for that stage.


----------



## zonapellucida

For god's sake Chels I got up form my nap to see you post . Where are you????????


----------



## hannybanany

cagnew, that sounds perfectly normal!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
For god's sake Chels I got up form my nap to see you post . Where are you????????

ROFLMAO!!

This is one of the reasons I love this group.


----------



## cagnew

Hey,

You are probably all right. My beta's came back at 28,363 and my progesterone is 16.3 (going on a supplement b/c they said that was a little low, though above normal...???).

joshs_girl: I don't think I have congratulated you yet- CONGRATS!!!!! I was so happy to see your BFP! Oh, and the house has heat now. We still need to fix the oven and cut down the tree outside that was struck. Insurance takes sooo long.

DD is chewing on the tv remote and changing channels with her teeth so I better run. Just wanted to update you all.


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
ROFLMAO!!

This is one of the reasons I love this group.

Amen sister!!!







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
This is one of the reasons I love this group.


AMEN!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I had my first u/s today. According to my ovulation date, I should be 6 wks tomorrow. The u/s didn't show a baby, just a gest. sac and a yolk sac. I am suppose to get my blood results this afternoon.... I am trying not to worry. The doctor said I might only be 5.5 wks along and it didn't worry him that we didn't see a baby. Do you think it could be hiding behind the yolk sac? Ugh. I really didn't think this would happen.

Sounds totally normal, like e/o else said. It's still super early to see anything. Your #'s are awesome. I wouldn't worry!!!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I had my first u/s today. According to my ovulation date, I should be 6 wks tomorrow. The u/s didn't show a baby, just a gest. sac and a yolk sac. I am suppose to get my blood results this afternoon.... I am trying not to worry. The doctor said I might only be 5.5 wks along and it didn't worry him that we didn't see a baby. Do you think it could be hiding behind the yolk sac? Ugh. I really didn't think this would happen.

I will catch up on reading/writing later.

DO NOT WORRY! Doc said he's not worried that he didn't see the baby. If there's a yolk sac, then there's a baby. Read http://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.c...ghtedovum.html. You're gonna be fine. At this point hcgprog is more indicative of your pregnancy's viability, and even then, it's not the end all be all.









I overate at lunch.







And then a colleague totally pissed me off which set my heart a RACIN'!







:














I still feel like my heart is gonna thump right outa my poor chest.

Lookie what I'm doing today - http://www.consciouswoman.org/2007/0...ld-mammals-do/ I'm so excited!







And then I think I'm gonna take Porter to obedience "school" (cuz I need another effin' thing to do).

*Chels* - you are SO IN TROUBLE, Missy!!! Come on, throw us a bone here!


----------



## chels_c2000

I am so sorry for leaving you guys hanging.
This morning I took three different test and all were BFN. I just don't understand. When I look at the test from last night I can see the positive sign. I had woke up at 5 and took the test. I had went back to bed and cried myself to sleep, then I woke up late and was not able to get back on the computer until right now. I am not testing again until Mon. but if I am not pregnant af will show up before then. Maybe next month will be our month.

I really appreciate all of you guys rooting for me.


----------



## chels_c2000

Katherine- those numbers sound great!!!!!!!

Corrie- It is still early but with those numbers I can imagine there not being a baby there. I will be praying for you!!!!!!!


----------



## labortrials

Awww Chels, No!







Well, I'm still sending you







and







:

Take care of yourself!







: Kimberly


----------



## politys

Chelsc2000,

I'm so sorry you didn't get good news today.







: How disappointing. I know your heart is breaking to think that you might not be pregnant (that's how I always feel when I get a negative test). But it's too early to give up on this cycle, and as you said, next month is another, fresh try!







: Thinking of you!


----------



## zonapellucida

Chels: damn! I am still rooting for you! I was over a week late before my bfp showed up. Hang in there.


----------



## heatherh

*chels*, I'm so sorry you got your hopes up (and that we helped) only to have them dashed this morning. I'm still holding out hope for you. That evil test. Big big









*xakana* - I don't know what to make of your chart. I see a lot of the temps are from different times. How far off are they? Do you think that's why your temp varies so much? I know FF gets cranky at me when the time varies too much. It *is* possible you haven't O'd yet - it's definitely not clear that you have, so keep your eyes peeled for more EW or W. In case it makes you feel any better, I've had 2 cycles lately where my body geared up to O and one month I even got a + OPK and a one day temp rise then NOTHING - and I O'd many days later. It happens. It sucks, but it does happen. I think in my case it is stress related (that or my eggs are scared from all the BD'ing LOL).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Full Fat Girls - if you can find it, this is my newest most favorite milk - it's called "Promised Land" and it's Jersey cow milk and good lord is it wonderful!









Well, if you're going to brag about your yummy milk, I'm going to brag about mine!







Pacific Village is from local, organic, pastured cows and the regular stuff is quite tasty. I never thought I'd drink whole milk again...

*cagnew* - like everybody said, it's super early so it's OK. A few days makes a big difference at this point!


----------



## kgrands

Hi ladies,

Not sure if you all remember me but I'm back to just say hi. I've been lurking a bit on this board and wanted to say congratulations to everyone that has had recent BFPs! Especially Rach03, christinespurlock, sunshine, josh'sgirl, apecaut and cagnew. I'm sorry if I've missed anyone - you are ALL in my thoughts.

My new job has been going well - crazy but well.

It's been a rough couple of weeks for me though and I've come back to you all for a little support. My due date from the pregnancy that I lost is this coming Monday (1/22). All of the emotions tied to the m/c have come flooding back and I'm not sure what to do with them. I thought I was "over" it, which right now sounds so silly to say.

I keep getting formula, diapers, coupons, photo discounts in the mail. So not helping my emotional health. I also torture myself - gone to my old DDC and looked at the new babe's being born. Boy, was that stupid.

On top of it my cycle has been really wacky - down to 29 days from my usual 34 so I have no idea when I O now. Back to temping for me.

I don't know. I know I don't "belong" here but I didn't know where else to go. The TTC board is not quite doing it for me. So, I guess hello to everyone, I hope you are all doing well. I miss chatting with you all.

Thanks for listening...


----------



## rach03

Hi Katie! I'm so glad your new job is going well! Of course you belong here! It's for hope and healing and TTC! Lots of hugs to you, I hope your cycle stops being wacky.


----------



## politys

Hi Katie,

Nice to meet you! You're definitely welcome here - we understand how you feel, that's for sure. Anniversaries of due dates of our lost babes are definitely melancholy and upsetting. I got a box of formula in the mail, of all things, a few weeks ago, in addition to cord blood banking flyers, and all that jazz. It hurts.

Hugs


----------



## meredyth0315

Big hugs Katie







I think Hope & Healing is the safe place for all of us. I'm so sorry your anniversary is coming up, it does hurt so much, but we're all here for you no matter how long or short you need us


----------



## Sioko

To everyone who needs it!

Sorry to hear that Chels, but try to keep up hope till the ugly lady comes!

My CP is dropping. I think that must mean I should expect a visit from her too... but I'll keep hopin' till she shows! (~_^)


----------



## hannybanany

Oh chels, I'm sorry about the BFN









Katie, I'm sorry about your upcoming anniversary







They are so hard. You belong here! Please stick around.


----------



## cagnew

chels_2000: I'm sorry about the bfn. How many dpo are you? There is always hope until the %itch shows up









Katherine: They are putting me on Prometrium too. Are you aware of any side effects? I won't be picking it up unti tomorrow so I haven't read about it yet. Will it make me mean? O, and I love "Poppy!" Too cute!

heatherh: Sorry about AF making her appearance. Maybe a Valentines conception?

chel: Yay for dh canceling!! Good luck!

Kimberly: Yay for feeling like crap. I feel like crap too. I have had a lot of nausea (sp?) and have even thrown up once. Thanks for the link, btw. It did help.

jmo: Waiting for the three magic temps sucks! Here's hoping to temps off the charts though!

dream: What an awesome nurse!

Katie: I am glad you like your job. It seems like so many people hate their work. I hope your body straightens out soon.

I am sorry if I forgot anyone. I hate getting so far behind!

I feel better about things now. I am going to stop looking stuff up on the internet b/c I think it just makes my paranoia worse. For example, my beta's being high is a good thing, right? But then I read about some corralation between high beta's and downs syndrome and spina bifida. Good grief! So no more research for me!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Katherine* and *cagnew*: Yay for great numbers!

*chels*: Big huge hugs. I feel your sadness and disappointment, but it could still be too early to really know!

*katie*: You belong right here. We are here for you!!!


----------



## kgrands

Thanks for all of the kind words. I really do appreciate it. It's nice to be back with others who understand. It's hard to find people IRL that still think its okay for me to be talking about this. It's not that they are mean, they just don't understand. I really hope they never do.

My best girlfriend just found out she is pg - she's been struggling with fibroids so this is truly a blessing. I'm really happy but obviously green with envy. Hard to deal with these very different emotions.

DH are going to start actively TTC this coming May(ish). I want to make sure that I'm able to get maternity leave from my job so we have to wait until then.









I really and truly appreciate everyone welcoming me back, I really do. Even though we're not TTC (yet) my chart is avail for stalking.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
It's been a rough couple of weeks for me though and I've come back to you all for a little support. My due date from the pregnancy that I lost is this coming Monday (1/22). All of the emotions tied to the m/c have come flooding back and I'm not sure what to do with them. I thought I was "over" it, which right now sounds so silly to say.

I don't know. I know I don't "belong" here but I didn't know where else to go. The TTC board is not quite doing it for me. So, I guess hello to everyone, I hope you are all doing well. I miss chatting with you all.

Thanks for listening...

Sure you belong here and it's good to "see" you again (though I'm sorry you "have" to be here for the obvious reasons). A lot of us hang out here even if we're not actively ttc! Cuz we're hopeful and working on healing . . . and just simply . . . we're cool!









Sorry about your upcoming anniversary.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
My CP is dropping. I think that must mean I should expect a visit from her too... but I'll keep hopin' till she shows! (~_^)

CP? Huh? I'm not seeing a drop in your temp. Still keeping fingers crossed for ya!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Katherine: They are putting me on Prometrium too. Are you aware of any side effects? I won't be picking it up unti tomorrow so I haven't read about it yet. Will it make me mean? O, and I love "Poppy!" Too cute!

Kimberly: Yay for feeling like crap. I feel like crap too. I have had a lot of nausea (sp?) and have even thrown up once. Thanks for the link, btw. It did help.

I feel better about things now. I am going to stop looking stuff up on the internet b/c I think it just makes my paranoia worse. For example, my beta's being high is a good thing, right? But then I read about some corralation between high beta's and downs syndrome and spina bifida. Good grief! So no more research for me!

*Cag*, thanks and glad you're feeling like crap too. I haven't puked. That's just fine for me.

Uh . . . STEP . . . AWAY . . . FROM . . . the "RESEARCH" . . . for goodness sake!!!!!

*Cag & Rach* - umm, I'm feeling left out of the progesterone "crowd". Trying not to worry about NOT being on it. I know there's no "real" reason for me to suspect low prog, and I'm on herbs to help me produce good prog & regulate hormones, so I need to just TRUST my durned body. Ugh!

Well, got a few things to catch up on b/f I can turn in for the night.

Gnight!







Kimberly


----------



## kgrands

Labortrials! Thanks for the welcome.
I'm sorry that I missed you! Congrats to you and your BFP!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I am so sorry for leaving you guys hanging.
This morning I took three different test and all were BFN.

*superhugs* I'm so sorry. I hope it's just too soon!

*Heather-*-oh, yeah, my screwy wake times are why they're off. I go by the 'longest block of sleep' temping and if you look back in previous charts, it doesn't really seem to matter--I still get a clear O. This month has just been really screwy: but it's my first real cycle since the m/c, too. I am totally dry now, though and I've been watching. [email protected] eggs!!

Hi, *Katie*--I just started getting some stuff from my m/c pregnancy and it really bites. Thankfully, the diaper stuff I can actually use.

*Kimberly*--I think CP is cervical position? And yes, I'm staying away from all those tests, so if I caught the egg, I'll be with you in the dark about my levels







. I carried one healthy pregnancy, I'll do it again, dagnabbit! And I'm sure yours will be just fine this time! *hugs*


----------



## rach03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
*Cag & Rach* - umm, I'm feeling left out of the progesterone "crowd". Trying not to worry about NOT being on it. I know there's no "real" reason for me to suspect low prog, and I'm on herbs to help me produce good prog & regulate hormones, so I need to just TRUST my durned body. Ugh!

Oh no, don't worry! I'm sure your progesterone is just fine. I read somewhere that some women need higher levels of progesterone to sustain a pregnancy, and some do just fine on lower levels. Maybe I'm just one of those women who needs higher and for some reason my body isn't doing it as well any more. I have no idea how I managed to have a healthy normal pregnancy with DS, but I sure am thankful every day.

I know your levels are just fine and your baby is doing great in there!









And I think it's great you are going the herb route. I wish I had an herbalist or midwife or someone to help me do things more naturally, but my RE is all I have and you know they like to push the meds! I'll take it, though


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Kimberly*--I think CP is cervical position? And yes, I'm staying away from all those tests, so if I caught the egg, I'll be with you in the dark about my levels







. I carried one healthy pregnancy, I'll do it again, dagnabbit! And I'm sure yours will be just fine this time! *hugs*

Oh, thanks for your comment. Yeah! THAT! I can do this!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
And I think it's great you are going the herb route. I wish I had an herbalist or midwife or someone to help me do things more naturally, but my RE is all I have and you know they like to push the meds! I'll take it, though









Aahh, that makes sense then. Yeah, I would be shooting in the dark w/o the midwives.

Oh and I've heard that 400IU of Vit E is good for healthy implantation! Again, double check, but a mw told me that and I saw it in a natural preg book at the herb store y'day. A book by Romm, I think?

Hope e/o gets a good night's sleep and wakes up feeling refreshed and:
1. ok with taking a break
2. hopeful about O'ing
3. glad to see AF
or
4. PREGNANT and PUKING!
















Kimberly


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
or
4. PREGNANT and PUKING!









If I puke, you're getting hit with a tomato


----------



## chels_c2000

cagnew said:


> chels_2000: I'm sorry about the bfn. How many dpo are you? There is always hope until the %itch shows up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for everyone thoughts. I am not sure what dpo I am because I am not charting but I thought that I might have o'd around CD12. Right now I am at day 25. Af should arrive at either 28 or 29. I guess we will see. I am still feeling pregnant so it is really hard to take.
> 
> I am going to MIA until Monday. I am going to be in Orlando at the UCA- National College Cheerleading Championships. (ok, I know you guys are all jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) My sister is a cheerleader for the University of Tennessee. I am going with my parents and leaving DH at home with the puppy. It is really hard for me to be away from him.
> 
> I hope when I get back their are lots of BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I feel better about things now. I am going to stop looking stuff up on the internet b/c I think it just makes my paranoia worse. For example, my beta's being high is a good thing, right? But then I read about some corralation between high beta's and downs syndrome and spina bifida. Good grief! So no more research for me!

oh, mama, pleassssse stop researching!!!! You're just torturing yourself. Everything is fine and you'll get a better look at the babe soon.

*katie*, welcome back. You definitely belong here!

*chels* sorry about the bfn! Maybe it's too early? Have fun at the cheerleading thing!


----------



## heatherh

Hey, *kgrands*! Welcome back! You sound like you so totally belong here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
heatherh: Sorry about AF making her appearance. Maybe a Valentines conception?

I was thinking more like a first week of February conception, but yes SOON please!

*xakana* - you never know what will happen on that first cycle. Craziness. I try to take my temp at the same time every morning since that seems to be what makes it inconsistent. As long as I can get 2 hours of sleep, I take it at the regular time - esp if it's near O time! But I think everybody comes up with their tricks for what works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Oh and I've heard that 400IU of Vit E is good for healthy implantation! Again, double check, but a mw told me that and I saw it in a natural preg book at the herb store y'day. A book by Romm, I think?

This is it: The Natural Pregnancy Book is one of the ones I'm really glad to have. It was the only book I found that had concrete useful resources during my m/c.


----------



## politys

Good morning moms!







Just popping in to say hi.

My temp is back up, so who knows? Keepin' hope alive









Here's to a great day!


----------



## joshs_girl

Chels - are you going to miss your DH or the puppy more?









Politys - yay yay yay!

I gagged in the backyard when I took the pups out this morning


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh and Katie - it's so good to have you back! Of course you belong here! I missed you


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Good morning!

*Katherine*: Yay for gagging!!

Vit E, eh? Thanks for the suggestion, *Kimberly*. I'm looking into that!

Okay, ladies. Poll time. Should I try to induce AF or should I let my body balance out on its own? I have a feeling the vitex is what was drawing things out, so I stopped that last week. Today is CD 50. I have progesterone, but I'd rather use my natural tricks if I am going to call AF on over. My acupuncturist doesn't want me to induce with progesterone either. But what do you think?

The scale still says I gained 2 pounds - wahoooo!! Maybe it has something to do with AF not visiting? I am exercising more too, but I don't think it is muscle weight.

Ugh. And I have to RSVP to this baby shower for a good friend. I REALLY REALLY don't want to go, but I feel like I have too. What should I do?


----------



## labortrials

Xak - laughup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
This is it: The Natural Pregnancy Book is one of the ones I'm really glad to have. It was the only book I found that had concrete useful resources during my m/c.

Oh good to know. One of the gals in the herb store recommended it to me. It does look good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Good morning moms!







Just popping in to say hi.

My temp is back up, so who knows? Keepin' hope alive









Here's to a great day!

Well lookie there!








I need some







too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I gagged in the backyard when I took the pups out this morning









I'm so jealous.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, ladies. Poll time. Should I try to induce AF or should I let my body balance out on its own? I have a feeling the vitex is what was drawing things out, so I stopped that last week. Today is CD 50. I have progesterone, but I'd rather use my natural tricks if I am going to call AF on over. My acupuncturist doesn't want me to induce with progesterone either. But what do you think?

The scale still says I gained 2 pounds - wahoooo!! Maybe it has something to do with AF not visiting? I am exercising more too, but I don't think it is muscle weight.

Ugh. And I have to RSVP to this baby shower for a good friend. I REALLY REALLY don't want to go, but I feel like I have too. What should I do?

Well, I always think it's best to let the body do its thing, and sometimes medical stuff is just a bandaid, but then again, sometimes our bodies just aren't well-balanced ENOUGH to do it for us. I will say that I am on Vitex (1dropper/3xday) and know that it helps the body produce progesterone. LONG TERM use of this herb is important. It's just not the sort of thing you can go on and off. I think you're supposed to wean off of vitex, and honestly, I don't know anything about how to wean yet. I'll be on the Vitex through the 1st trimester and then start weaning.

Sorry about the baby shower. Ya know, if she's a good friend she'll understand why you can't be there. Then again with the shoe on the other foot . . .
I dunno what you do. I probably would talk to her and see if she'd be ok w/o you there.

Congrats on the weight gain!

Me - well, my boobs aren't as tender this morning and I don't really feel pukey at all. I hope that doesn't mean that my symptoms are disappearing for some horrible reason. Trying to keep the Faith. (gulp!) It so sucks being this neurotic!!!!

Ah well . . .








Kimberly


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Good morning!

*Katherine*: Yay for gagging!!

Vit E, eh? Thanks for the suggestion, *Kimberly*. I'm looking into that!

Okay, ladies. Poll time. Should I try to induce AF or should I let my body balance out on its own? I have a feeling the vitex is what was drawing things out, so I stopped that last week. Today is CD 50. I have progesterone, but I'd rather use my natural tricks if I am going to call AF on over. My acupuncturist doesn't want me to induce with progesterone either. But what do you think?


I've heard that a sudden drop in prog is good to induce AF, I can see where you wouldn't want to do that if pg. Also heard that a sudden drop in prog make the next cycle very fertile! I don't have a local herbalist or acupuncture so no help there. Though some gals here have had good luck with acupuncture so hopefully once/now the vitex is out of your system, a pin prick should do you!

Hey, can you chart divas take a look at mine. Kinda looks like I O'd on CD14, though I can't remember ever having a cycle less than 5w!
While Dh canceled his trip, I'm finding it just means work is so busy, so little time now for BD though this is probably my time







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa - I don't know if I'd do the prog. I might try great doses of Vit C first and see if that brings it about.









Kimberly - stop obsessing! (Hello Pot, I'm Kettle)


----------



## labortrials

*Chel*, that looks likely!









*Katherine*, what's worse is that I discovered some *pinkish* looking (but dried so who knows) discharge on my pad. That's the second time that's happened. I have been really really ummm . . . mucusy . . . so it's hard to know what might look "wrong".









But I feel more preg again as the morning progresses, I think.








Kimberly


----------



## joshs_girl

Kimberly - I see colors down there all the time and I know it's just my mind playing tricks on me. My CF production has increased by 100x. It's driving me batty - I'm always off to pee to check it.

My second betas are back

16dpo - 610
18dpo - 1837

So the doubling time is 30 hours

YAY!!!!

I go back in Wednesday for another beta check and I guess that one will determine when my first u/s is going to be.

YAY YAY YAY!!!


----------



## rach03

Yay Katherine! That is wonderful news!!!


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Kimberly - I see colors down there all the time and I know it's just my mind playing tricks on me. My CF production has increased by 100x. It's driving me batty - I'm always off to pee to check it.

My second betas are back

16dpo - 610
18dpo - 1837

So the doubling time is 30 hours

YAY!!!!

I go back in Wednesday for another beta check and I guess that one will determine when my first u/s is going to be.

YAY YAY YAY!!!


congrats on more great #'s. I'm assuming you just called them, instead of waiting?

Why do you need to go back? Personally I would just take the #'s and run!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

I gagged in the backyard when I took the pups out this morning









Isn't funny the things that make us thanfkul sometimes?








Hooray for all the BFP & high temps
Boo for BFN & AF









I just got back from MW visit. MY HCG was down to 2 & CBC looked great.
I am going to be getting an U/S to rule out ovarian cyst. Then she said I May not be ovulating & she could put me on birth control pills for a couple months(I said I would have to think about it) then she said maybe prevera??(sp?) anyway....won't know more till I get the U/S.
I am waiting for HPT's & OPK's in the mail. maybe then I will at least know if I'm "O"ing or not. Those OPK work, right????

BIG sigh..... I'm good though. I feel like I did not get "bad" news, so...today is a good day.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Good morning everyone!

*chels*,







! Hang in there!

Hello *cagnew*!







for the anniversary coming up... when it is hard, know that you are not alone!

Hugs too to *Katie*. It's so hard when the body is not giving clear signals. Urgh.

*Chesapeake*, I don't think there is any "have to". You do what feels best to you. If she is a good friend, I am sure she will understand if you prefer not to be there. You can send the gift, or meet up with her at another time?

*Katherine*, YAY!!







Things like that makes my heart sing, sing, sing!








everyone! I am going for another OB interview in about 10 minutes. I hope he may be a good one! We still have 3 more interviews and I got 2 more names from the really sweet nurse yesterday. It feels tiring...







Like "stillbirth" is my middle name-- "Hi, I am here because I am woman-with-stillbirth. Can I ask you a few questions?" bleah.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I just got back from MW visit. MY HCG was down to 2 & CBC looked great.
I am going to be getting an U/S to rule out ovarian cyst. Then she said I May not be ovulating & she could put me on birth control pills for a couple months(I said I would have to think about it) then she said maybe prevera??(sp?) anyway....won't know more till I get the U/S.
I am waiting for HPT's & OPK's in the mail. maybe then I will at least know if I'm "O"ing or not. Those OPK work, right????

BIG sigh..... I'm good though. I feel like I did not get "bad" news, so...today is a good day.

Ya know, I've heard that a couple cycles on BCPs can be REALLY helpful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 







everyone! I am going for another OB interview in about 10 minutes. I hope he may be a good one! We still have 3 more interviews and I got 2 more names from the really sweet nurse yesterday. It feels tiring...







Like "stillbirth" is my middle name-- "Hi, I am here because I am woman-with-stillbirth. Can I ask you a few questions?" bleah.

Hope it went well!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Kimberly - I see colors down there all the time and I know it's just my mind playing tricks on me. My CF production has increased by 100x. It's driving me batty - I'm always off to pee to check it.

I go back in Wednesday for another beta check and I guess that one will determine when my first u/s is going to be.

YAY YAY YAY!!!

Thanks for setting my mind at ease. I really appreciate it. Yeah the CF is quite "interesting". I'm always pulling my pants down to see . . . though each m/c has been a very CLEAR gush.

So glad your bloodwork is coming back so great!!!!









Alright . . . I know I'm supposed to be doing something productive . . . ah . . . right. Ok, gotta go!








Kimberly







to e/o!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I was thinking more like a first week of February conception, but yes SOON please!

This is it: The Natural Pregnancy Book is one of the ones I'm really glad to have. It was the only book I found that had concrete useful resources during my m/c.

I think that the first week of Feb will be my week! Thanks for the book info too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, ladies. Poll time. Should I try to induce AF or should I let my body balance out on its own? I have a feeling the vitex is what was drawing things out, so I stopped that last week. Today is CD 50. I have progesterone, but I'd rather use my natural tricks if I am going to call AF on over. My acupuncturist doesn't want me to induce with progesterone either. But what do you think?

The scale still says I gained 2 pounds - wahoooo!! Maybe it has something to do with AF not visiting? I am exercising more too, but I don't think it is muscle weight.

Ugh. And I have to RSVP to this baby shower for a good friend. I REALLY REALLY don't want to go, but I feel like I have too. What should I do?

Yea for the same 2 pounds! I'm a just let it happen person, but you have to do what you want to do, regarding AF. Could stress be postponing her?

RSVP yes to the shower. Sometimes things come up and you 'can't' go, but I think you'll feel bad if you say no and then want to go later.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
My temp is back up, so who knows? Keepin' hope alive









Here's to a great day!

I'm hoping for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Me - well, my boobs aren't as tender this morning and I don't really feel pukey at all. I hope that doesn't mean that my symptoms are disappearing for some horrible reason. Trying to keep the Faith. (gulp!) It so sucks being this neurotic!!!!







Kimberly









Relax! Deep breath in and out to the count of 10. Repeat 10 times. Please don't stress yourself out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I've heard that a sudden drop in prog is good to induce AF, I can see where you wouldn't want to do that if pg. Also heard that a sudden drop in prog make the next cycle very fertile!

VERY interesting!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
My second betas are back
16dpo - 610
18dpo - 1837
So the doubling time is 30 hours
YAY!!!! YAY YAY YAY!!!

I'm seconding all of the YAY!!!'s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
I am waiting for HPT's & OPK's in the mail. maybe then I will at least know if I'm "O"ing or not. Those OPK work, right????

BIG sigh..... I'm good though. I feel like I did not get "bad" news, so...today is a good day.

I HATE those OPK's. They don't work for me.

*ME:* Nothing to report. All is well.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Also heard that a sudden drop in prog make the next cycle very fertile! I don't have a local herbalist or acupuncture so no help there. Though some gals here have had good luck with acupuncture so hopefully once/now the vitex is out of your system, a pin prick should do you!

Ohhh, tell me more! Anyone else know anything about progesterone making the next cycle more fertile?

Yeah, I tried acupuncture. I have been going for 5 months and it usually does the trick. Not this time.

*katherine*: Hoooraayyyy for great betas!!! I sort of tried the vit c thing over the weekend. I drank about 5 glasses of OJ a day, plus my prenatal. Maybe it wasn't enough? I may add parsely tea to get things rolling. Not sure yet.

*DreamWeaver*: Good luck at the interviews!

*chel*: It really does look like you o'd on CD 14!!

*A Mother's Love*: Sounds like you are getting some answers and have a good plan.

*Olerica*: Nope, no stress here. Glad all is well!


----------



## jmo

yay for the super #'s, kati!!!!

chesapeake, I tired to induce af once w/ progesterone cream and it didn't work. As hard as it is, I might just hold out for your body to do it on it's own. As for the baby shower....it's hard. I just went to one last wkend and it wasn't as bad as I though. I was fine when I was there but once I got home I was a crying mess. It's a tough call. I am glad I went though.

So it's cd17 and I haven't O'd yet.







Dh and I are both getting a little burnt out on the daily bd'ing. I don't get it...I have always O'd by now. Isn't it bad to O late? When is it considered late?


----------



## labortrials

JMO - I think I got pregnant off of a CD19/20 O with DD. You only need about an 8-day LP and some will get pregnant even with shorter LPs. OTOH, your cycle (to me, and I don't know much) looks anovulatory. BUT, I think the next few days will tell you for sure. Hang in there!









Thanks Olercia. Maybe I should just postpone some of my work today and do some yoga.







Ack, no. I'll be in SO MUCH TROUBLE if I don't do my work. Ok, off again to try and really be productive!

~ Kimberly














:


----------



## A Mothers Love

Ok.....I have my U/S appt. Tues. 11:00am I get to wait some more.







: i have done a LOT of waiting in the last few months. There must be a lesson in it for me somewhere...like maybe I am not in control of everything that I want to be! Bummer!!!!!! oh well


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Ohhh, tell me more! Anyone else know anything about progesterone making the next cycle more fertile?


it's along the line with taking BC for a cycle or 2 and the getting pg as soon as you get off. Something about a *sudden* drop in hormones jumpstarts the ovaries into kicking out a nice egg!

I was going to do that with prog when I was on week 12 after m/c and still no AF, just my luck I got AF the day I called the OB to make an appt, maybe that's all you need to do! My m/c was very drawn out, I bleed for around 5w, so probably a very gradual drop in hormones.

So while I normally have 6-7w cycles, my first after m/c was 5w and if I can trust my chart, this cycle should be 28days, assuming a 14 LP.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Okay, ladies. Poll time. Should I try to induce AF or should I let my body balance out on its own?

It sounds like you want to wait for balance, so, my suggestion would be to try. If you haven't had a cycle in a month or two (from now), I'd induce it, though. It's not healthy to go too long without AF unless you're pregnant or nursing, especially if you're building up the endometrial layer. Your body will need the detox. But you're only a month late, right? Until you're 3 months late, I wouldn't worry too much, although I'd imagine that first cycle would be like lochia.

*Kimberly*--Are you sure about being on vitex while you're pregnant? It's not recommended for pregnancy. In fact, everything I've read says to discontinue use once you're pregnant. (Oh, and did you know they did clinical trials on Vitex and proved its efficiency in balancing menstrual issues?) And lots of discharge is normal for pregnancy. You don't need to worry unless it's bright red or there's a lot of it. And then, you still might not need to worry, unless you and your DH have different RH factors and yours is RH-, in which case, you might need Rhogam, nasty as it is (although at least I didn't have any side effects the last time I had to have it).

*Chel*--it certainly looks probably for CD14, although I've never seen a chart like that before!

*Katherine*--Yay for doubling!! Looks like you have nothing to worry about!

*AML*--Here is the info on Provera if you'd like it. As for OPKs... they're a PITA, in my opinion. Some women swear by them, others, like me, found them distracting and pretty much useless.

*jmo*--All the BDing, if it's not normal, may be increasing your follicular phase. What's important is that your luteal phase remain the same (10+ LP, though some women can conceive on as little as a 7 day LP, it's harder to make the baby stick, which is why I was on vitex to get mine to 10 days from my 7 day LP that I had postpartum--though I believe I had a 7 day LP when I conceived Lilly, I can't be certain, just that I was on CD 20-something) after you finally O. Follicular phases can vary widely and aren't an area of concern.

*Me*: Temp goes back up. Tra li la.


----------



## A Mothers Love

*xakana, thank you for the info.*
I have sharp little pains on lower left side. That would make me think that I do "O"
would that mean I am going to "o" soon? alreaday "O"d? or "O"ing now?
The sharp pains started Tuesday night. I have a few a day.
My M/W just did a pelvic...she felt my ovary on my right side, but not the left. odd.
waiting & not knowing much is real hard!


----------



## cagnew

katherine: Yay for doubling!!!!

jmo: I conceived on cd38 this time. Of course, it's still so early in the pg that a problem could still come up (but I am trying to be positive). I have read that some people think a late O means bad egg quality, but I haven't found much in the medical world to support this. I have also found many posts from people who have children who were a result of a late O.

Chesapeake: My period came back 3 months after my m/c. I chose to wait it out as opposed to having it brought on my a shot. If I m/c'ed again and it was taking that long for AF to come back, I would get the shot. I am not sure there was any good in waiting 3 months... and I don't think I could be as patient again. I really think it's just a personal decision.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thanks for the insight, *Corrie*!

Me:
Okay, so I just got off the phone with my OB. She is so so sweet - definitely big on the TLC factor. But I do worry about her knowledge with cases like mine... oh, well that's what the RE is for, right?

So anyway, she fully fully supports trying soy isoflavones on CD 3-7 instead of clomid to help improve ovulation!! Hurray!! (I ovulate, but ovulate late and my RE thinks this causes poor egg quality and luteal support). She said it made sense why it would work. But when I talked to her about going on progesterone from ovulation on, she disagreed because she said that the RE thinks that problem will also be corrected by the clomid (or soy). In other words, better ovulation=better luteal phase. However, I was just looking at the paperwork from the RE's office and progesterone supplementation from O on is part of the clomid protocol! And the RE said my progesterone with the last pregnancy was a little low (19 when the hCG was 12). Ack! What do I do? I don't want to risk it! Maybe I should ask the RE...

Yeah, okay. Just left a message for the RE.


----------



## meredyth0315

*Chesapeake* I'm typically a very long cycle gal, and by long I mean usually 60 days. I went to see a mw and she wanted to start me on Yaz BC, but I didn't want to interfere with my body and decided to just wait it out. To be honest, I got my period about a week after the appointment, but it was hellacious to say the least. I think my problem with my cycles being so long is that all of my periods are very painful. After that one period, I started to be more regular, having a cycle about every 45 days which was a big improvement. Gosh, I don't know if that helped or if I rambled too much







I guess what I'm trying to say is that I would wait it out instead of taking meds. As for the baby shower, it's so hard - it sounds like you want to go, but if it's going to be too much mama, don't do it.

*jmo* I'm a late O'r (like CD24), but was still able to get pg last cycle and we only BD about 3 or 4 times that month, so for the 1st time it was just perfect timing. Big hugs to you on making it through the baby shower









*A Mother's Love* I would think that you would be O'ing now if you had the pains Tuesday. When I went for my 1st u/s for the spotting in December, the tech had to switch from transvag to transabdominal to find my left ovary, it was incredibly high up!

*Dreamweaver* I hope that you find a good OB to take care of you









I'm sorry if I've missed anyone. I want to post more, but I just don't have the energy, and some days I don't have much to say, but I think of you all often. Just patiently waiting for my u/s on the 30th so I can see/hear the peanut's heart beating.


----------



## labortrials

Cross posting from PAL:

I caved, and I admit that I'm really disappointed in myself. But I called the OB who "managed" my last miscarriage and fessed up to being pregnant again. Her nurse will call me back with a recommendation.

I guess that I'd feel better if I were puking and had really sore boobs. Maybe that's too much to expect when you're only 5w pregnant. Maybe I'm just responding to emotional stress from work-related stuff - I'm actually NOT looking forward to starting a new semester, and this is unusual for me. I've had 2 disputes with colleagues, and I just don't have the energy for this kind of stress on top of my personal stress. I'm totally crying typing this. Ugh! I'm just so mad - mad at myself, mad at my body for putting me in this place of doubt, mad at my colleagues. It's not good to carry this anger with me. So, I offer it up here. Sorry to purge it on you all. Sniff sniff!








Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

:























Top o page, yo!








Kimberly (yes, I'm imbalanced!)


----------



## A Mothers Love

Kimberly, don't be hard on yourself. you are dealing w/ a lot right now







None of us here fault you for any of your feelings. We feel what we feel.
I am glad however that making the top of the page makes you so happy.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So it's cd17 and I haven't O'd yet.







Dh and I are both getting a little burnt out on the daily bd'ing. I don't get it...I have always O'd by now. Isn't it bad to O late? When is it considered late?

I really think that the 2 times lately that I've O'd late, it was because of all the stress around all the BDing! So I'm trying hard to chill but keep up the BDing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Ok.....I have my U/S appt. Tues. 11:00am I get to wait some more.







: i have done a LOT of waiting in the last few months. There must be a lesson in it for me somewhere...like maybe I am not in control of everything that I want to be! Bummer!!!!!! oh well









I'm trying to go with the same theory. All this waiting must be good for me somehow, ... right?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*jmo*--All the BDing, if it's not normal, may be increasing your follicular phase. ...

OK, do you have any information/stats/papers/other sources to back this up? I joke about the BDing scaring my ovaries, but if you've got any "official" data to back this up, I'd be very interested in seeing it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
jmo: I conceived on cd38 this time. Of course, it's still so early in the pg that a problem could still come up (but I am trying to be positive). I have read that some people think a late O means bad egg quality, but I haven't found much in the medical world to support this. I have also found many posts from people who have children who were a result of a late O.

Yeah, that. I just find it hard to believe that an egg dropping late (whether you O late normally, or it's stress-induced) is really going to matter. If you O late normally, well, it's *normal* and if you O late because of stress, that's your body's way of protecting the potential pregnancy. Again, *normal*. Right?

*labortrials* - don't be too hard on yourself. Really, things are way more likely to be perfectly fine but if you need some reassurance, then get it. You do what you gotta do!! And screw the coworkers and stuff! ( I just like to say that







)


----------



## Carley

I am feeling so crumby today. We went to our parent/tot class @ Waldorf school today & saw the woman who found out she was pregnant with twins the day I found out I had my ectopic pregnancy. I really wish I could be happy around her, but instead I just get depressed.

To make my matters worse I allowed myself to visit my old DDC. I don't know why I convinced myself I'd be ok. It was like watching the remains of a horrible car accident.

I am so sick & tired of being the poor woman who had a miscarraige. I am sick & tired of not being pregnant. I am sick & tired of wondering if I really ever want to be pregnant & go through this again. I wish I could just move on, like I tell everyone I am doing.

Gah!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
I am feeling so crumby today. We went to our parent/tot class @ Waldorf school today & saw the woman who found out she was pregnant with twins the day I found out I had my ectopic pregnancy. I really wish I could be happy around her, but instead I just get depressed.

To make my matters worse I allowed myself to visit my old DDC. I don't know why I convinced myself I'd be ok. It was like watching the remains of a horrible car accident.

I am so sick & tired of being the poor woman who had a miscarraige. I am sick & tired of not being pregnant. I am sick & tired of wondering if I really ever want to be pregnant & go through this again. I wish I could just move on, like I tell everyone I am doing.

Gah!









I think many of us here at times, feel like you just described.
little things bother me. Like getting a box of crackers from the store and seeing it say"best by 5-19-08 (that was my EDD)so, just a box of food reminds me I am not "over it " either.....I know you gals understand.
healing takes time, & we will never forget our losses.
hugs~N~Peace to you.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*Carley*: We hear you, mama! I'm so sorry you are feeling crumby today. Moving on and trying again is scary. We are all "those poor women" and you are safe here.

*xakana* and *heather*: Okay, wait. I want to know more about this too much BDing thing too. With my last 2 pregnancies, we BD'd 15-20 days in a row, sometimes twice a day! I wonder if that made me O late and then m/c?!?! (We stopped once we knew I was preggers, though)

*kimberly*: Oh, sweety. (Gives big hug). You have every right to feel the way you do, and... I hope this doesn't upset you, but maybe the fact that you are a bit weepy is a good sign, YKIM?


----------



## labortrials

To make matters worse, my coworker responded horribly to my fairly balanced (really, I really tried) reply. More tears!! And now I get to be with her all day and for the rest of the week and weekend in rehearsal. EFFFFFF!

The OB only wanted to schedule me for a 7w u/s. No desire to test my hormone levels. (insert *flip bird* smiley)








Kimberly (who is out of breath and weepy and probably even pregnant)


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
To make matters worse, my coworker responded horribly to my fairly balanced (really, I really tried) reply. More tears!! And now I get to be with her all day and for the rest of the week and weekend in rehearsal. EFFFFFF!

The OB only wanted to schedule me for a 7w u/s. No desire to test my hormone levels. (insert *flip bird* smiley)








Kimberly (who is out of breath and weepy and probably even pregnant)

geeeze, grumpy co-worker!!
Find yourself a happy place, or a happy song. Sing it out loud/or in your head. too much stress sweetie.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
Ok.....I have my U/S appt. Tues. 11:00am I get to wait some more.







: i have done a LOT of waiting in the last few months. There must be a lesson in it for me somewhere...like maybe I am not in control of everything that I want to be! Bummer!!!!!! oh well

















! waiting sucks. And ikwim about the lesson..... actually, one of my lessons really is that we have little control.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone. I want to post more, but I just don't have the energy, and some days I don't have much to say, but I think of you all often. Just patiently waiting for my u/s on the 30th so I can see/hear the peanut's heart beating.

Rest up, rest up! Holding good thoughts for you







and please report back on the u/s! I can imagine I will be clawing at the doc's office days before waiting!!







:


----------



## DreamWeaver

Sheesh, I need to learn how to do this multi-quote thing. How do you do it??










I wanted to send hugs to *Carley* and *kimberly*.









Well, today's interview visit was not too bad. He's a decent guy, quite compassionate, I would say. He's the first I would mark "maybe" next to his name. Far drive though, and the hospital he delivers at do not have tubs for laboring in. But he said they like that hospital becoz it has an NICU... even though they use it maybe only 1% of the time, still... ... sigh* I heard of this newer hospital our side of town that has a Japanese tub for mom to labor in, and a private garden only accessible from the maternity unit for moms to walk around in, relax, meditate, etc... but he does not want to deliver there coz they do not have an NICU there. and he has no experience with water labor/birth... I wonder if there is ever an OB who is willing to do a waterbirth in the hospital? I think I read somewhere that hospitals cannot allow waterbirths due to insurance liability issues, etc.
I cried a bit during the interview, did not expect it...


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Sheesh, I need to learn how to do this multi-quote thing. How do you do it??









I wanted to send hugs to *Carley* and *kimberly*.









Well, today's interview visit was not too bad. He's a decent guy, quite compassionate, I would say. He's the first I would mark "maybe" next to his name. Far drive though, and the hospital he delivers at do not have tubs for laboring in. But he said they like that hospital becoz it has an NICU... even though they use it maybe only 1% of the time, still... ... sigh* I heard of this newer hospital our side of town that has a Japanese tub for mom to labor in, and a private garden only accessible from the maternity unit for moms to walk around in, relax, meditate, etc... but he does not want to deliver there coz they do not have an NICU there. and he has no experience with water labor/birth... I wonder if there is ever an OB who is willing to do a waterbirth in the hospital? I think I read somewhere that hospitals cannot allow waterbirths due to insurance liability issues, etc.
I cried a bit during the interview, did not expect it...









Maybe...can you try a Midwife??


----------



## A Mothers Love

A *CNM Midwife* can deliver in a hosp. & a MW is more likely to have been at a water birth, & IMO..much more relaxed than OB's. (course that is my goal..to be a Midwife, so I'm always on their side)


----------



## jmo

thanks for all the input on my late O'ing.

*xakana*, hmmm...it's definitely not normal....we never have this much sex. Do you think we should switch to every other day maybe?


----------



## Bella Catalina

Hi, I'm new here. We lost our little one yesterday.

Can I ask a personal question... how long did it take all of you to be ready to ttc again? DH brought it up today, and I'm not sure when I'll be ready, both physically and emotionally... My doctor said AF should be here within 6 weeks, but I could continue to bleed and spot for another 2-3 weeks. I'm going to start charting again to see if O this cycle, but I'm not sure if I'll be ready to ttc or not.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I guess that I'd feel better if I were puking and had really sore boobs. Maybe that's too much to expect when you're only 5w pregnant. Maybe I'm just responding to emotional stress from work-related stuff - I'm actually NOT looking forward to starting a new semester, and this is unusual for me. I've had 2 disputes with colleagues, and I just don't have the energy for this kind of stress on top of my personal stress. I'm totally crying typing this. Ugh! I'm just so mad - mad at myself, mad at my body for putting me in this place of doubt, mad at my colleagues. It's not good to carry this anger with me. So, I offer it up here. Sorry to purge it on you all. Sniff sniff!








Kimberly

This is what I read: pregnacyhormonespregnacyhormonespregnancyhormonese verythingisfine. That's right. I said everything is fine. Normal pregnancy symptoms for 5 weeks is being emotional, tired and sometimes sore boobs. The puking usually comes after the second month. And some women never get it (thank god--I puked 3 times with Lilly, I can't tell you how much I hate puking) and some get a rare condition that is absolutely horrible (had a friend with it, had to take her to the hospital ourselves once). Don't put much stock in that particular symptom. The only symptom that seems to be universal is being tired. Deal. You're FINE.







:
*
Heather and Chesa*--It's not the BDing, but the alteration in normal activity level that would be causing the lengthened follicular phase--I mean, that's 8th grade health class. If you increase your physical activity (and BDing is great exercise) then you can mess up your period. Since the follicular phase is the variable, that's what gets long, taking longer to O. Change of diet, stress, etc. can also mess up the follicular phase. Many girls get a late period after having sex for the first time, etc. It's just the change in your body messing things up. It's not dangerous and it's temporary. It shouldn't cause a miscarriage, because it wouldn't be affecting the luteal phase.

*Dreamweaver*--we have a local hospital that has birthing tubs that the midwives and their overseeing OB (state law that no midwife may practice without one--and in this case, the OB's supposed to be better than the midwives) deliver in. So hospitals CAN and DO perform water birth, they're just harder to find. And have I told you that I like your screen name?

*jmo*--I wouldn't change your sex habits--you will still O and you don't want to miss it. But if it doesn't work this month, then maybe try every other day next month. We tried all sorts of combinations TTC Lilly (every day, every other day, nothing until week of ovulation and then every day until AF, etc.) and what got me pregnant? The month we BDed ONCE. LOL! When it's meant to happen, it WILL happen. All we can do until then is BD and rail against the unfairness of the universe.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
Hi, I'm new here. We lost our little one yesterday.

Can I ask a personal question... how long did it take all of you to be ready to ttc again? DH brought it up today, and I'm not sure when I'll be ready, both physically and emotionally... My doctor said AF should be here within 6 weeks, but I could continue to bleed and spot for another 2-3 weeks. I'm going to start charting again to see if O this cycle, but I'm not sure if I'll be ready to ttc or not.









: I'm so sorry for your loss. As for when... I never had a period of unreadiness. I just had my first AF after m/c and am on my first cycle, waiting to O, know or for AF#2 to come. Welcome to this group, though--it's been an incredible support, I can't even tell you by how much.


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
Hi, I'm new here. We lost our little one yesterday.

Can I ask a personal question... how long did it take all of you to be ready to ttc again? DH brought it up today, and I'm not sure when I'll be ready, both physically and emotionally... My doctor said AF should be here within 6 weeks, but I could continue to bleed and spot for another 2-3 weeks. I'm going to start charting again to see if O this cycle, but I'm not sure if I'll be ready to ttc or not.

I'm sorry about the loss of your little one.
The best time to TTC is different for everyone & for different reasons. Only you will know when you are ready.
Charting can be good, & you will find support here.


----------



## DreamWeaver

*A Mother's Love*







to you! I know it's hard now but I am sure it's going to get more regular.. hang in there! Where in the SW are you btw? I ask becoz i am in AZ.
I only found ONE CNM in my area. She sounds ok on the phone; and I've heard good things about her. The hospital near me will let us bring our own tub, but for birthing, you need to get out. I heard of a mum who refused to get out!









Thanks, *xakana*!







funny what you said to jmo! All three of our pregnancies were "accidents".









*Bella Catalina*, once again, I am so very sorry for your loss.








"ready" is very subjective. Take into consideration how you feel physically, and emotionally, really. The urge can be very strong sometimes, but there are some cases where it is wise to wait for the body to heal before you ttc again. Also, read up some on literature that discusses about trying again after a loss. There is a short one by Sherokee Ilse I have heard was good. I read "Trying again", which was helpful for me. Wishing you all the best.

*jmo* I have read that it is not necc to have sex everyday. Every other day is good, and may make it less stressful! Also, something about quality of sperms if you do it too often. Can someone weigh in on this? But I think xakana is right, relax, and enjoy!







Thinking good thoughts for you!!







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Bella - I am so so sorry for your loss.

Everyone's schedule is so very different and only you can know what's right for you.

For me, I wanted to get right back on it. I didn't feel that I could fully heal until we were able to try again, but that will be different for everyone.

If you aren't ready, then don't push yourself. But charting can also be very therapeutic as well. We're here for you mama


----------



## joshs_girl

Carley - sometimes I do the self torture as well and visit my old DDC. I always leave feeling miserable.







I'm sorry for your crumbly feelings - but that is a perfect way of explaining how we all feel some days.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Every other day is good, and may make it less stressful! Also, something about quality of sperms if you do it too often. Can someone weigh in on this?

If your partner has a low sperm count, it's best to go every other day, so he has time to build up his count, or even, every three days. It's important not to go an entire week without ejaculation, as this lowers sperm count. So if you wait a whole week, it's best to do it twice in one day for the highest quantity sperm, but the quality of the sperm in the first ejaculate might not be the greatest. In a healthy man, every day and every other day are about equal in sperm production. Twice a day is even okay (and in a low count, twice a day doesn't hurt because that gives you twice the quantity, but then you would rest two to three days after). From what Dh has read.

His swimmers were fine when he had them tested, so I know it's me slowing things down. Plus, he's three years younger than me, so in even better reproductive shape than me.


----------



## xakana

Anyone who'd like to see my goofy toddler playing (and thus why I'm so eager to have another), I just made a video of it here.


----------



## joshs_girl

OMG - she is a hoot! How stinking cute!


----------



## cagnew

Kimberly: I agree with Xakana - when I read your post my first thought was "Wow! Hormones!" I didn't feel any sickness with dd until halfway through the second month. I don't think I had any major breast tenderness with her either (though they definetly grew fast).

bella: I am so sorry for your loss. Like e/o has said, you'll know when you are ready. I wanted to start trying right away. Unfortunately, it took three months for AF to come back after my m/c.


----------



## hannybanany

Brooke, I am so sorry for your loss







Like the other girls said, only you will know when you're ready to try again. After my first and second losses I was ready to try again immediately, after my most recent loss it took me four months to feel ready again.

xakana, what a cutie!


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*A Mother's Love* Where in the SW are you btw? I ask becoz i am in AZ.
I only found ONE CNM in my area. She sounds ok on the phone; and I've heard good things about her. The hospital near me will let us bring our own tub, but for birthing, you need to get out.

The White Mountains. Where are you?


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
I am so sick & tired of being the poor woman who had a miscarraige. I am sick & tired of not being pregnant. I am sick & tired of wondering if I really ever want to be pregnant & go through this again. I wish I could just move on, like I tell everyone I am doing.

Yeah.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*xakana* and *heather*: Okay, wait. I want to know more about this too much BDing thing too. With my last 2 pregnancies, we BD'd 15-20 days in a row, sometimes twice a day! I wonder if that made me O late and then m/c?!?! (We stopped once we knew I was preggers, though)

First, BDing isn't going to cause a m/c!! I don't think it's too much BDing. Maybe *stress* related to it, but it's not the actual BDing. Can't be. Just can't be.

Dude, *labortrials*. Crappy coworker. Ugg.

*DreamWeaver* - click the plus button instead of the quote button in the lower right of each post. Click multiple to multi-quote, then click the regular quote button for the last of the chain.

*jmo* - I don't think you need to alter your regular BDing. More BDing is a good thing unless DH's sperm count is low.

Hi, *Bella Catalina*. Welcome to the group. I'm sorry about you LO. My experience was that I was ready to TTC again way before my body was ready. Go with your gut on when you're ready to try again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Heather and Chesa[/B]--It's not the BDing, but the alteration in normal activity level that would be causing the lengthened follicular phase--I mean, that's 8th grade health class. If you increase your physical activity (and BDing is great exercise) then you can mess up your period. Since the follicular phase is the variable, that's what gets long, taking longer to O. Change of diet, stress, etc. can also mess up the follicular phase. Many girls get a late period after having sex for the first time, etc. It's just the change in your body messing things up. It's not dangerous and it's temporary. It shouldn't cause a miscarriage, because it wouldn't be affecting the luteal phase.

Ha! BDing isn't exercise! Unless you're out jogging at the same time. Ha ha.

So my theory is that except with a really low sperm count, it's worth it to keep doing it at least once a day (or even more, if you're up for it) leading up to O. Here's why: regardless of the volume of sperm, you want a continuous supply to increase the probably of a meetup between the sperm and egg. I figure the same amount of sperm spread out over multiple deposits could potentially be more effective than one deposit that might sit there for 12/24/36 hours waiting.


----------



## rach03

Forgive me if you guys already know of this because I think I learned it here, but have you guys checked out the Sperm Meets Egg Plan? I did this both of the last 2 times that I got pregnant...it seems to make sense! You do every other or every 3 days in the beginning to keep the sperm fresh, then every day once you get a positive OPK. Here is the link for more details: SMEP

eta: they changed the site up from the last time I looked, the sperm meets egg plan info is on the left!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Sheesh, I need to learn how to do this multi-quote thing. How do you do it??









I wanted to send hugs to *Carley* and *kimberly*.









Well, today's interview visit was not too bad. He's a decent guy, quite compassionate, I would say. He's the first I would mark "maybe" next to his name. Far drive though, and the hospital he delivers at do not have tubs for laboring in. But he said they like that hospital becoz it has an NICU... even though they use it maybe only 1% of the time, still... ... sigh* I heard of this newer hospital our side of town that has a Japanese tub for mom to labor in, and a private garden only accessible from the maternity unit for moms to walk around in, relax, meditate, etc... but he does not want to deliver there coz they do not have an NICU there. and he has no experience with water labor/birth... I wonder if there is ever an OB who is willing to do a waterbirth in the hospital? I think I read somewhere that hospitals cannot allow waterbirths due to insurance liability issues, etc.
I cried a bit during the interview, did not expect it...









Next to the QUOTE button there's a MULTI-QUOTE button. You click that button on the posts that you want to quote, and it'll light up. It's really cool!

Glad the interview went well. Sounds like you might be well-suited to birthing at a birth center or at home? Is that an option for you??

Thanks for the hug. Backatcha!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
A *CNM Midwife* can deliver in a hosp. & a MW is more likely to have been at a water birth, & IMO..much more relaxed than OB's. (course that is my goal..to be a Midwife, so I'm always on their side)









Very cool! Do you intend to be a CNM or a CPM/DEM? I think if I were going to do it, I'd be a homebirth midwife . . . though I've thought about becoming a doula and specializing in hospital birth. There are so few true advocates for women w/in the traditional maternal care system.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
Hi, I'm new here. We lost our little one yesterday.

Welcome. I am so sorry for your loss.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
thanks for all the input on my late O'ing.

*xakana*, hmmm...it's definitely not normal....we never have this much sex. Do you think we should switch to every other day maybe?

LoL, you could slow down to e/o day if you want. I'm sure it'd be fine. That's how I conceived DD, and well . . . I'm embarrassed to even admit this, but DH and I only BDed 2x last cycle . . . poor guy. Hoping that O is just right around the corner for you. I sometimes O as late as CD20.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
This is what I read: pregnacyhormonespregnacyhormonespregnancyhormonese verythingisfine. That's right. I said everything is fine. Normal pregnancy symptoms for 5 weeks is being emotional, tired and sometimes sore boobs. The puking usually comes after the second month. And some women never get it (thank god--I puked 3 times with Lilly, I can't tell you how much I hate puking) and some get a rare condition that is absolutely horrible (had a friend with it, had to take her to the hospital ourselves once). Don't put much stock in that particular symptom. The only symptom that seems to be universal is being tired. Deal. You're FINE.







:

I







you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Anyone who'd like to see my goofy toddler playing (and thus why I'm so eager to have another), I just made a video of it here.

She's a cutey tootey!!









Rehearsal with the crazy colleague went fine. Gonna just have to move past it, ya know. I talked to my mom about it a couple of times today, and she made me feel much better. It's just the LAST thing I need right now, and since she KNOWS I'm pregnant again after 2 subsequent losses and told her how tough the next 2 weeks were going to be for me, it just really sucks that she picked this time to go psycho on me.

I have so much CF that I'm starting to feel chafy. Feel a little crampy tonight - probably just the stress. So, I'm going to put clean sheets on the bed and tuck myself into it.








to everyone!








Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

AML - "My cycle doesn't like me." This is why I temp even during AF. I feel like I get a better overall view of my cycle. Maybe that'll help you? Dunno.









Ok, seriously going to bed now . . .


----------



## joshs_girl

Kimberly - your button is still lit - go to bed!


----------



## rach03

Button, whatchoo talking about? Can you tell when people are still online here?

eta: I see it, that little green button. Jeez, I know nothing about the workings of this site! It's so much different than the other site I frequent!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Kimberly - your button is still lit - go to bed!

No it's not . . .


----------



## joshs_girl

kimberly -









rach - what other site are you on? ps - did/are you guys moving to houston?


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
I am so sick & tired of being the poor woman who had a miscarraige. I am sick & tired of not being pregnant. I am sick & tired of wondering if I really ever want to be pregnant & go through this again. I wish I could just move on, like I tell everyone I am doing.

Hugs to you, Mama.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
Hi, I'm new here. We lost our little one yesterday.

Can I ask a personal question... how long did it take all of you to be ready to ttc again? DH brought it up today, and I'm not sure when I'll be ready, both physically and emotionally... My doctor said AF should be here within 6 weeks, but I could continue to bleed and spot for another 2-3 weeks. I'm going to start charting again to see if O this cycle, but I'm not sure if I'll be ready to ttc or not.

Oh, Mama. I'm so sorry for your loss. I was impatient to try again (perhaps like your DH?) My DH was more cautious. He wanted to make sure I was ok... I'm now starting my first full cycle after my miscarriage (and Oing - currently menstrual) and I still feel like I'm ready to go again. Happily DH is too. It's good to hear that you are being aware of what you are ready for. Listen to that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Anyone who'd like to see my goofy toddler playing (and thus why I'm so eager to have another), I just made a video of it here.

I'm sort of in love with all red heads, and yours is no exception. What a sweetie pie!


----------



## jmo

*xak*- thanks for all the info....you're one smart, mama!

thanks for the link, *rach*, interesting info.

I think we're gonna take tonight off. I just took an opk and it was neg. Grrrr. I have no freaking idea what's up. I never put any thought or effort into my 3 past pregnancies and now that I want/need this to be the month....







Why can't this be simple?

welcome, bella. Sorry you are joining us. I wanted to get pg again right away after my first m/c. I did (before af even) and then m/c'd again. So we've been on hold for 2 cycles and now are ttc again. I just felt/feel the need to be pg again so badly. Nothing else is going to make me feel better. It's such a personal thing, though. Other mamas want to take more time to heal.

oh, and kimberly, I agree w/ xak....pregnancy hormones, dude!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Ha! BDing isn't exercise! Unless you're out jogging at the same time. Ha ha.

Actually, yes, it is. Unless you aren't orgasming and that's not good for TTC







I can attest to losing a bunch of weight when I first started dtd as well as building up muscle and that was the only exercise I was getting. Dh lost weight, too. The point is that it causes your body to react the same. It's not the act, but the sudden increase in it that causes the delayed ovulation. And, like I said, it's temporary.
*
Kimberly*, LOL, that "I







you" is great!!

*jmo*--just a reminder that OPKs are bitches. Feel free to ignore it







But yes, if you need a night off, the swimmers will sit in there and wait for you, definitely take it.

Thanks to everyone who called Lilly cute ^_^ I'm exceptionally proud of her, lol.


----------



## Parker'smommy

Hi ladies....I'm still NOT ttc but my OB who was doing some preliminary testing on me decided that I should go see a periontologist (sp?) and the office called me today with an appt. for Wed. She called it a pre-pregnancy appt. My OB hadn't told me about this referal for some reason ( I was a bit shocked and I'm going to call and let her know I didn't appreciate it....sigh) and I asked what it was for and why. The nurse said, " You want to get pregnant?" and I was like, "ummm, i don't know" because well, I don't know. I want answers first so I can make an educated decsion on the whole thing. SO I took the appt and am calling my OB in the morning. So, has anyone seen an Periontologist? What should I expect? Why a periontologist and not a reproductive encronolgist? What's the difference? ugh. I guess I'm just upset because I was taken by surprise. Any insight is welcome. Thank you!


----------



## meredyth0315

*Parker'smommy* If I'm thinking right, the Perinatologist is a type of high risk OB. I saw one when they thought Liam may have Down's and he was present for the Level 2 u/s assessment when they were looking for markers & performing the fetal echo as DH has a congenital heart abnormality. After they deemed Liam to have neither, I never saw one again, so that was my brief experience with one. I'm not sure why you're not set up with an RE. I know this wasn't much help, but I did want to offer you some big hugs


----------



## politys

Good morning!

Bella Catalina (Brooke), I'm so sorry that this has happened to you. You are among kindred spirits here, that's for sure. When we first lost the baby ("missed miscarriage" at 11 weeks), I was ready to start trying again, like yesterday! I was really impatient to begin again. But I think processing the loss emotionally takes some time. I found myself over the next couple of months both crying and feeling devastated, and then wondering if I could put myself through this again - kind of all over the place, though we were actively trying as soon as I had my first period (which took one crazy cycle). Whatever you feel is totally ok, and totally normal. At this point, and for the past few months, I'm just gung-ho to be pregnant, though I think that once you lose a baby, the process is different - you realize what can happen, and in a sense your innocence is lost. I found the book A Silent Sorrow really helpful, and I also put some thought and energy into gathering things to remember the baby (the ultrasound photo we have, my pregnancy journal, etc.).









Carley, I'm sorry that you're feeling so crummy and just plain sick of the process. I've definitely been in that place. Hugs, mama.









Xakana, Lilly is really cute and inquisitive! I loved the part where she walked up and down the bookstore aisle peering into the books! I can't wait to have one too!!!









Kimberly, hope you're doing well today!


----------



## rach03

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
kimberly -









rach - what other site are you on? ps - did/are you guys moving to houston?

It's a scrapbooking/photography website. The layout is just so different, there aren't all these little things like buttons for who is online and things like that! Less smilies, too.







We are in the process of moving to Houston right now. DH is interviewing and we're putting the house on the market next week! We're hoping this job works out, but if not he's got 2 others to interview for after this one. Hopefully our house sells pretty quick and we will be there really soon! We can go out for some virgin daquris or something. I'd say virgin margaritas, but I don't think those would taste any kind of good with no tequila









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Why a periontologist and not a reproductive encronolgist? What's the difference?

Heather, I would think they are sending you to a perinatologist because you have had 2 2nd trimester losses. An RE tends to help people get and stay pregnant in the beginning then turns you over to an OB or Peri at 7-12 weeks, that's what they did with me. A Peri would monitor you throughout your entire pregnancy. I would guess they could order the same tests as an RE. Lots of







to you mama. I think about you often!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Xakana, Lilly is really cute and inquisitive! I loved the part where she walked up and down the bookstore aisle peering into the books! I can't wait to have one too!!!









Yeah, older kids are great, but there's nothing like watching a little baby grow! And I'm sure that you'll get to do that (at least get the newborn experience) before this year is out!







: All I had before Lilly was my nieces for 11 hours a day and I loved it so much, but it was so much better getting to start from the beginning! It makes me understand why people are more interested in adopting babies than kids (though I'd have no problem adopting a kid). And I'm excited to do it all over again, lol.


----------



## rach03

Okay, the SMEP website is looking like the old one today. I'm confused! Here's the link again, this is the page I'm used to. ---> SMEP


----------



## chel

*joshs girl*
Please move me to WTK at 8DPO. I've never O'd so soon, I really can't believe it.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love* 
The White Mountains. Where are you?

Cool!







I know a family who went there one summer, fell in love and moved there!
Well, we are down in the valley, in Chandler. But we do have a cabin just outside Payson.


----------



## jmo

MY TEMP WENT UP YODAY!!!!!!! I'm trying not to get too excited as it could be a false alarm, but there is hope. Ofcourse we didn't dtd last night, but hopefully there were enough swimmers in there from the night before. So do you think the opk was neg b/c I already O'd or was O'ing right then? It's only pos when you're just about to O right? Sorry for being such an obsessive freak right now, you guys.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So do you think the opk was neg b/c I already O'd or was O'ing right then? It's only pos when you're just about to O right? Sorry for being such an obsessive freak right now, you guys.









Could be either one and yes, you're right. It detects the surge like 24 hours before you O. So you probably just waited one day too long. BD just in case







AND







: Hooray for rising temps!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Thanks for showing me this little trick, ladies! Let's see if this works... *rubbing hands*...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Anyone who'd like to see my goofy toddler playing (and thus why I'm so eager to have another), I just made a video of it here.

Aw, those ruby cheeks! You gotta keep her away from me because cute babies/kiddies makes me HUNGRY!!







:







I just can't help it when they are soooo cute!!



labortrials said:


> Next to the QUOTE button there's a MULTI-QUOTE button. You click that button on the posts that you want to quote, and it'll light up. It's really cool!
> 
> Glad the interview went well. Sounds like you might be well-suited to birthing at a birth center or at home? Is that an option for you??
> 
> Well, I would love love love to have a home water-birth! I guess maybe it is just not meant to be for me.... I wanted to have a waterbirth at the birth center for #1 but ended up with hospital transfer for failure to progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 was a home birth but I could not do it in the tub. too tired and my mw got me out and sat me on a birthing chair, which helped.
> With #3 we were planning a water birth OUTSIDE in the beautiful nature of our cabin, but of course, that did not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was really hard for dh to clean the tub (we had it set up ready to go) and drive it back down the valley to return to the lady who rented us the tub.
> This time round dh just does not want a homebirth becoz he does not think we can afford to take the risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy*
> Hi ladies....I'm still NOT ttc but my OB who was doing some preliminary testing on me decided that I should go see a periontologist (sp?) and the office called me today with an appt. for Wed. She called it a pre-pregnancy appt. My OB hadn't told me about this referal for some reason ( I was a bit shocked and I'm going to call and let her know I didn't appreciate it....sigh) and I asked what it was for and why. The nurse said, " You want to get pregnant?" and I was like, "ummm, i don't know" because well, I don't know. I want answers first so I can make an educated decsion on the whole thing. SO I took the appt and am calling my OB in the morning. So, has anyone seen an Periontologist? What should I expect? Why a periontologist and not a reproductive encronolgist? What's the difference? ugh. I guess I'm just upset because I was taken by surprise. Any insight is welcome. Thank you!
> 
> I agree with what others have said, Parker'smommy. I think they want to investigate into the possibilities because of the losses you had suffered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry your OB did not consult with you and prepare you for that. I wish doctors can be more sensitive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jmo*
> MY TEMP WENT UP YODAY!!!!!!! I'm trying not to get too excited as it could be a false alarm, but there is hope. Ofcourse we didn't dtd last night, but hopefully there were enough swimmers in there from the night before. So do you think the opk was neg b/c I already O'd or was O'ing right then? It's only pos when you're just about to O right? Sorry for being such an obsessive freak right now, you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, jmo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no experience with charting so no answers for you. But it looks like you are on the right track! Thinking baby vibes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope e/o is having a good day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking love, healing, hope, sticky babies... ...


----------



## labortrials

Called around to my family practice nurse and another obstetrics group. Both thought it was strange that my OB wouldn't just do the test. So, I put a call in to my OB's office and am waiting to hear back. I just told the nurse (not my doc's nurse) that since I've lost 2 in the 5th week and am in week 5 and have had a bit of pink-tinged CF and a loss of preg symptoms that I'd like the tests. Just for peace of mind. Hopefully they'll have me come over and do that this afternoon. I just don't want to get into the weekend feeling like this.

I got my BFP 3 months to the day of my last m/c. My last m/c started on a Sunday at 5w4d. This Sunday I will be 5w4d. I'd at least like some assurance that I might make it past this weekend. Ya know?

Sorry to blah blah blah all about me. Gotta run some errands, and hopefully someone will take my blood for chrissake!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Friday, everyone!
















Kimberly


----------



## rach03

I was thinking of Marelle (countrybound). I hope she's okay...I know she was waiting on test results to see if it was a molar pregnancy. So I know she's not here, but I'm thinking of you!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I got my BFP 3 months to the day of my last m/c. My last m/c started on a Sunday at 5w4d. This Sunday I will be 5w4d. I'd at least like some assurance that I might make it past this weekend. Ya know?

Um, yeah! Of course you want some reassurance that all is fine. You've had two losses and any dr who doesn't understand your apprehension is a total wanker, imo. I'm sure you're fine, mama, but totally understand your worries. Hope you hear from your dr soon.

*xak*, I tried to watch your lilly video but my stupid dial-up can't handle it!







: So you think we should dtd tonight even after the temp rise just to be sure?

thank you all for positive O vibes you sent me!


----------



## labortrials

Dreamweaver - looks like you got it figured out!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Um, yeah! Of course you want some reassurance that all is fine. You've had two losses and any dr who doesn't understand your apprehension is a total wanker, imo. I'm sure you're fine, mama, but totally understand your worries. Hope you hear from your dr soon.

So, the OB is a wanker then, LoL!!! She doesn't "DO" progesterone testing. Great!







I'm just gonna have to try and get through the weekend the old fashioned way!







At least the OB said it could be totally fine for me to not feel particularly pregnant, esp. at 5w. So, she did set my mind at ease a bit there.

So, I'm back to







: and







and especially







:

Ooooo, dinner or something is boiling over . . .








Kimberly


----------



## DreamWeaver

I feel for you. This crazy anxiety!!







:
I am sure it's all fine. I am holding good, good,good thoughts for you!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
*xak*, I tried to watch your lilly video but my stupid dial-up can't handle it!







: So you think we should dtd tonight even after the temp rise just to be sure?

Of course! Never hurts to BD a little extra







And yeah, my mom's dial-up couldn't handle it, either. She can't wait for DSL to be available in her area.
*
Kimberly*--again, you are fine ^_^ Before you know it, you'll have your m/s and wonder why you ever wanted it, LOL. And then there will be the magical rolling belly towards the end that looks like an alien is trying to erupt and you can be comforted by that while other moms and moms-to-be are grumbling about it.


----------



## jmo

kimberly, are you going to find another dr who does prog testing? That's kind of ridiculous that your dr won't order you a blood test that you want and you are paying for. fwiw, I never had any pg symptoms at 5wks. M/s didn't kick in until 6+ wks.


----------



## Parker'smommy

Thanks ladies....I talked with my OBs nurse. I guess she had tried to get a hold of me on my cell phone number for some reason. i have no idea where the message is...grr. Anyways, she said that all of the tests came back normal except for one, and it was a Cardio something...grrr. I can't believe I didn't write it down. I'm so pissed. BUT...and it's a big BUT...she said that in Feb 2007 ( when I had my 20 week loss) the same test came back abnormal....so that could be an answer. She said that my OB was not confident in what that meant and that is why she wanted me to see the Peri. But I'm also upset because my former OB said NOTHING to me about this test coming back abnormal . Wth? I'm just so angry. I hate feeling so angry all of the time. It's not me. I'm a normally happy person. I'm just praying for some answers...anything, something. Thanks for all of the hugs and insight. Thank you.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Wth? I'm just so angry. I hate feeling so angry all of the time. It's not me. I'm a normally happy person. I'm just praying for some answers...anything, something. Thanks for all of the hugs and insight. Thank you.

*hugs* TTC can be very stressful. The first go around, I got so severely depressed I actually gave up on everyone and everything so that by the time I got pregnant, it was two months in before I even tested and another few months before I believed it and I was 7-8 months along before I was able to do any sort of bonding. It's a psychological low blow. You're under a lot of stress that can easily transfer into anger--which is also a symptom of grief, helplessness and the confusion that I'm sure you're feeling. And it doesn't help that it's not fair. Completely and utterly not fair.


----------



## Sioko

The big red crescendo has occurred.

Next month, I WILL NOT test until my AF is due. PERIOD.


----------



## joshs_girl

Sioko - I am so so sorry







Your cycle was very odd this time around - I totally don't blame you for testing early - I would have as well.

Parkers-Mommy - I just wanted to give you a great big hug and send you so much love. Angry is not a way to live your life, but sometimes, it's necessary to get results and move on to the next step. But it's not very fun.

Morning to all.









I'm an emotional wreck and I've realized that being pregnant again solves nothing. It's not the magical bandaid I hoped it was. One of the mamas posted my news on the Feb DDC, and I can't even bring myself to go and read the congrats because (ya'll know I'm so excited and so in love with Poppy) I'm not supposed to be reading their congrats you are pregnant again, I'm supposed to be reading their congrats you had your babies. And I had hoped David and Jonathan would come back to me - that I hadn't lost them forever. But there is no way this LO that I'm carrying are my boys, Poppy is Poppy and she'll never be her brothers. I had not anticipated feeling this strangeness and again, it means I have to say goodbye to my sweet little boys. Being pregnant again changes nothing and this has hit me upside the head like a ton of bricks.


----------



## Megan73

Kati, that's it. Exactly.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Called around to my family practice nurse and another obstetrics group. Both thought it was strange that my OB wouldn't just do the test. So, I put a call in to my OB's office and am waiting to hear back. I just told the nurse (not my doc's nurse) that since I've lost 2 in the 5th week and am in week 5 and have had a bit of pink-tinged CF and a loss of preg symptoms that I'd like the tests. Just for peace of mind. Hopefully they'll have me come over and do that this afternoon. I just don't want to get into the weekend feeling like this.

I got my BFP 3 months to the day of my last m/c. My last m/c started on a Sunday at 5w4d. This Sunday I will be 5w4d. I'd at least like some assurance that I might make it past this weekend. Ya know?

Sorry to blah blah blah all about me. Gotta run some errands, and hopefully someone will take my blood for chrissake!!!!!!!!!!

So, the OB is a wanker then, LoL!!! She doesn't "DO" progesterone testing. Great!







I'm just gonna have to try and get through the weekend the old fashioned way!







At least the OB said it could be totally fine for me to not feel particularly pregnant, esp. at 5w. So, she did set my mind at ease a bit there.

So, I'm back to







: and







and especially







:







Kimberly

I've been thinking about you all day. I know that your 'stress day' is tomorrow, and I do anticipate hearing good news on Monday. I know how your mind can "mess" with you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Thanks ladies....I talked with my OBs nurse. I guess she had tried to get a hold of me on my cell phone number for some reason. i have no idea where the message is...grr. Anyways, she said that all of the tests came back normal except for one, and it was a Cardio something...grrr. I can't believe I didn't write it down. I'm so pissed. BUT...and it's a big BUT...she said that in Feb 2007 ( when I had my 20 week loss) the same test came back abnormal....so that could be an answer. She said that my OB was not confident in what that meant and that is why she wanted me to see the Peri. But I'm also upset because my former OB said NOTHING to me about this test coming back abnormal . Wth? I'm just so angry. I hate feeling so angry all of the time. It's not me. I'm a normally happy person. I'm just praying for some answers...anything, something. Thanks for all of the hugs and insight. Thank you.

I can understand the anger. Your medical advocate hasn't been honest with you and isn't talking to you about what is going on with your body and baby. I don't think it matters that they were trying to keep your stress level down. They should have - AT LEAST - let you know that there was an issue and that they wanted to refer you to another doc. Good grief. You are a competent adult. They should have talked to you. Yep. Anger at that lack of information and crappy care sounds completely rational.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I'm an emotional wreck and I've realized that being pregnant again solves nothing. It's not the magical bandaid I hoped it was. One of the mamas posted my news on the Feb DDC, and I can't even bring myself to go and read the congrats because (ya'll know I'm so excited and so in love with Poppy) I'm not supposed to be reading their congrats you are pregnant again, I'm supposed to be reading their congrats you had your babies. And I had hoped David and Jonathan would come back to me - that I hadn't lost them forever. But there is no way this LO that I'm carrying are my boys, Poppy is Poppy and she'll never be her brothers. I had not anticipated feeling this strangeness and again, it means I have to say goodbye to my sweet little boys. Being pregnant again changes nothing and this has hit me upside the head like a ton of bricks.

I am so, so sorry. I know that nothing I can say can even begin help. I'm crying right along with you. Huge hugs to you, mama.


----------



## jmo

*kati* what you said is so true.....I have a hard time admitting to myself that getting pg again won't fix everything. Dh and I actaully got into an arguement about this last night. (He said my obsessive desire to get pg RIGHT NOW is super unhealthy -I so hate it when he's right). You can't bring your boys back and that is such a tough thing to really come to terms w/. Poppy will help you w/ grief, but it's never going to go disappear.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
The big red crescendo has occurred.
Next month, I WILL NOT test until my AF is due. PERIOD.

sorry, mama.









So, FF is absolutely crazy. Ya know how I've been freaking about not O'ing yet? Well I put in my temp today and it suddenly says I O'd on cd 11?????? With out 3 high temps??? Today was my second high temp so I'm thinking I just O'd. Can someone look and give some insight?


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
kimberly, are you going to find another dr who does prog testing? That's kind of ridiculous that your dr won't order you a blood test that you want and you are paying for. fwiw, I never had any pg symptoms at 5wks. M/s didn't kick in until 6+ wks.

Ditto. My m/s tends to kick in around 7 weeks. Hang in there, Kimberly!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Thanks ladies....I talked with my OBs nurse. I guess she had tried to get a hold of me on my cell phone number for some reason. i have no idea where the message is...grr. Anyways, she said that all of the tests came back normal except for one, and it was a Cardio something...grrr. I can't believe I didn't write it down. I'm so pissed. BUT...and it's a big BUT...she said that in Feb 2007 ( when I had my 20 week loss) the same test came back abnormal....so that could be an answer. She said that my OB was not confident in what that meant and that is why she wanted me to see the Peri. But I'm also upset because my former OB said NOTHING to me about this test coming back abnormal . Wth? I'm just so angry. I hate feeling so angry all of the time. It's not me. I'm a normally happy person. I'm just praying for some answers...anything, something. Thanks for all of the hugs and insight. Thank you.









Parker'smommy, I would have been so upset too!!! We trust the docs to take care of us but... ...







I am also hoping for answers for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
The big red crescendo has occurred.

Next month, I WILL NOT test until my AF is due. PERIOD.

Oh, Sioko!!







I am so sorry for the disappointment.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

I'm an emotional wreck and I've realized that being pregnant again solves nothing. It's not the magical bandaid I hoped it was. One of the mamas posted my news on the Feb DDC, and I can't even bring myself to go and read the congrats because (ya'll know I'm so excited and so in love with Poppy) I'm not supposed to be reading their congrats you are pregnant again, I'm supposed to be reading their congrats you had your babies. And I had hoped David and Jonathan would come back to me - that I hadn't lost them forever. But there is no way this LO that I'm carrying are my boys, Poppy is Poppy and she'll never be her brothers. I had not anticipated feeling this strangeness and again, it means I have to say goodbye to my sweet little boys. Being pregnant again changes nothing and this has hit me upside the head like a ton of bricks.

I hear you, Kati. And my heart so aches for you. It is so bitter-sweet, I can imagine...








But, I do not think you have lost David and Jonathan forever... they are still in your heart, otherwise you would not have been feeling so wretched... our loved ones never truly leave... they are always a part of us.... at least this is what I believe. What had happened was a deep loss and nothing can be done to erase that. We just learn to deal with that pain eventually, somehow... ...
I have a friend who suffered two losses before having 2 kids. She totally believes that her #1 baby had hand-picked the two earth children for her. I don't know how this feels to you, but she feels that connection.
This feels clumsy, I hope I have not said too much. I really feel for you. And deeply wish for healing for you.

As for me, remember that sweet nurse who called me the other morning? She sent me something in the mail- a booklet by Sherokee Ilse and another author, titled "Another Baby? Maybe...." and it is in Q&A format- about all the questions one would have about trying again or being pregnant again after a loss. Also a card telling me she put a butterfly with Ferdinand's name on their memory tree in the hospital's garden. And also a card with a small pendant of baby's feet imprint on it. It was all so very sweet, and touching. She wrote in the card for me to call her anytime I need to talk. I saw on her name card she is the infant bereavement coordinator.

Wishing everyone a nice weekend!


----------



## fallriverfox

Sioko


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Thanks ladies....I talked with my OBs nurse. I guess she had tried to get a hold of me on my cell phone number for some reason. i have no idea where the message is...grr. Anyways, she said that all of the tests came back normal except for one, and it was a Cardio something...grrr. I can't believe I didn't write it down. I'm so pissed. BUT...and it's a big BUT...she said that in Feb 2007 ( when I had my 20 week loss) the same test came back abnormal....so that could be an answer. She said that my OB was not confident in what that meant and that is why she wanted me to see the Peri. But I'm also upset because my former OB said NOTHING to me about this test coming back abnormal . Wth? I'm just so angry. I hate feeling so angry all of the time. It's not me. I'm a normally happy person. I'm just praying for some answers...anything, something. Thanks for all of the hugs and insight. Thank you.

Sweetie, I hear you regarding usually being a happy person. I want to be that happy person too, and it's just so hard when you feel like you're constantly beating your head against a brick wall.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
The big red crescendo has occurred.

Next month, I WILL NOT test until my AF is due. PERIOD.









Sioko! Hoping for a BFP for you next cycle!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I'm an emotional wreck and I've realized that being pregnant again solves nothing. It's not the magical bandaid I hoped it was. One of the mamas posted my news on the Feb DDC, and I can't even bring myself to go and read the congrats because (ya'll know I'm so excited and so in love with Poppy) I'm not supposed to be reading their congrats you are pregnant again, I'm supposed to be reading their congrats you had your babies. And I had hoped David and Jonathan would come back to me - that I hadn't lost them forever. But there is no way this LO that I'm carrying are my boys, Poppy is Poppy and she'll never be her brothers. I had not anticipated feeling this strangeness and again, it means I have to say goodbye to my sweet little boys. Being pregnant again changes nothing and this has hit me upside the head like a ton of bricks.

Yeah, I think that was my realization on Thursday when I started accumulating so much stress. Try to be happy for yourself! And as my massage therapist recommended for me, ATTACH yourself to this pregnancy. You've already said that you are in love with Poppy, so I'd say that you're ahead of me there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I've been thinking about you all day. I know that your 'stress day' is tomorrow, and I do anticipate hearing good news on Monday. I know how your mind can "mess" with you.

Thanks for remembering that tomorrow is "the day". I'm feeling more hopeful, I must say. Thanks!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
Ditto. My m/s tends to kick in around 7 weeks. Hang in there, Kimberly!









Thanks for everyone who said not to worry about the m/s. My herbalist kinda freaked me out when she said she would feel really good about things if I were already barfing. But then again, I didn't puke when I was preg with DD!

Today my tummy feels unsettled. And last night I went to bed around 5:30pm. Woke up around 9:30pm to eat a bowl of cereal and then went right back to bed. Slept until DH's alarm went off at 6:30am. So, if that's not PREGNANT (for me), then I don't know what's up!









JMO - yeah, it's kinda bogus, but I do believe in fate to a certain extent, and I'm experiencing enough obstacles to prog. supplementation, that I'll take it as a sign.

I am meeting with a naturopath on Monday. Maybe he can help me. It'd probably work better with the herbalism anyway. MDs get all freaked out about herbs, especially w/preg women.

Ok, about to go back to rehearsal, so I'd better run!

Happy Saturday, everyone. Love to you all!







Kimberly


----------



## A Mothers Love

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
AML - "My cycle doesn't like me." This is why I temp even during AF. I feel like I get a better overall view of my cycle. Maybe that'll help you? Dunno.









Ok, seriously going to bed now . . .

I was temping during AF(just not w/ a basal therm.) I finally got a basal therm...so I removed the temps I had w/ the other. Now My only prob. is temping same tome every morn. & w/ 3 hours sleep. Very hard to do w/ my DH. He is very much a BD in the morning kinda guy.(and I don't want to say " you are messing up my temping!!!" even though that's what I'm thinking!!!









Yes, I would prefer CNM. We live in the mountains AND close to 2 Native American reservations. I would be driving all over everywhere & on icy roads to boot. Then there is the part of me that does not like "working under an OB" OR the fact that I would have to uproot to get the CNM education. BIG SIGH!!!!
I may end up LM in the end...just not my 1st choice.

I did get my U/S. I have a large cyst on left ovary, & lots of gal stones. The cyst is likely what has been causing all the tenderness, as it is quite large. as for the bleeding for 3 weeks...that may be the cause, but we have to wait till the radioligists reads all the pics. So, I will know even more later.
I hope I do not jinx myself, but so far today I have not bled at all. (the first time in 3 weeks!!)
Off to CUOP...you all have been busy!!


----------



## xakana

*Sioko*, I'm sorry about AF! Darn her!

*Katherine*--Of course it's not a band-aid, but hopefully, it's stitches. You had to have the wound reopened so you could actually heal it--bandaids are temporary. Now you have a chance to properly say good-bye to Jonathon and David and say hello to Poppy. I'm sorry it's so hard, though and I wish I knew what to say to make it better.

*jmo*--FF did that to me, too. But it's because you HAVE had three high temps--they're just not in a row. When your temp goes up again tomorrow, they'll correct to the 17th, where you O'd, imo.

*Dreamweaver*--that's so sweet of her!

*AML*--Tell your DH that before he gets onto BD, he needs to take your temperature. Tell him that it will help keep your mind on things and it only takes a minute to temp and scribble it down for you. I have a friend whose dh takes her temp every morning for her (can I say jealous? lol! my dh would never be able to remember!). Sorry about the cyst







ugh! That probably is what's causing the bleeding then. And gall stones SUCK. I had so many that my gallbladder almost ruptured before I got it out (in the last picture of it inside me, you could see this big stone bulging against the side, about to tear it). Everyone kept telling me to just cleanse, but if I'd done that, I could have died. But I also read that my symptoms said I was past the point of cleanse or treatment of any sort. Getting pregnant messes up your hormones, including the one that causes you to process cholesterol, which can cause gallstones (because that's what they're made of) and why you never have your cholesterol tested while pregnant. Just in case no one explained to you.

*Me*.. my temp went up today. But I feel gassy and ucky. I woke up feeling bloated and I NEVER feel (or get) bloated (except after Lilly, since she was a surgery and after my laproscopic cholycystectomy--from the CO2). I thought I felt crampy, but I think it's just the weird gas. I'm reluctant to take it as a pregnancy sign (one of my first symptoms is always gas, LOL) for another 4 days. In 4 days, AF will be late and I can hope. Until then, it's PMS. *grumble*


----------



## namaste_mom

We are not TTC again but I have been lurking for a couple of days so I might be ready for the H&H part of this thread. I went through a rough period where I didn't even want to read about people TTC. Now, I think I'm healed past that part....small steps. But, I wanted to just pop in and say....

Kati - being pg does not heals over the empty hole that the loss of your two boys created. Hopefully, poppy can help you weave a web over that hole.

Parker's Mommy - ((hugs)) to you girl. I used to be happy also but now I've made peace that I'm a totally different person now. I just have to incorporate the sadness into my life.

DreamWeaver - I never introduced myself to you but I have looked at Ferdinand's pictures. He is so handsome. I'm so sorry for you loss and sorry to know exactly how you feel. I wish we actually had an infant bereavement coordinator at our hospital. I think it would have really helped.


----------



## hannybanany

Oh Parker'sMommy, how frustrating! I'm praying that you get the answers you need, and soon!








sioko.

DreamWeaver, what a wonderful nurse.

Kimberly, oh yeah, all that sleeping? Definitely preggo!

Went shopping with a friend today. For maternity clothes. She is 10 weeks pregnant. Exactly how far along I was when I started looking at maternity stuff last time. It was hard.

I did find some awesome awesome deals on clothes for DD, though. I guess that made the day better









Ugh, she's taking her clothes off. Better go see what she's up to


----------



## heatherh

*Parker'smommy*, I hope the peri can help to give you some answers.









*Sioko*, I'm sorry the witch showed.


----------



## Sioko

Awww, thanx everyone







:














to everyone still in the game and to everyone out of it for this month, this goes out to you for next month!!! (^_^)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Sioko - I am so so sorry







Your cycle was very odd this time around - I totally don't blame you for testing early - I would have as well.

I'm an emotional wreck and I've realized that being pregnant again solves nothing. It's not the magical bandaid I hoped it was. One of the mamas posted my news on the Feb DDC, and I can't even bring myself to go and read the congrats because (ya'll know I'm so excited and so in love with Poppy) I'm not supposed to be reading their congrats you are pregnant again, I'm supposed to be reading their congrats you had your babies. And I had hoped David and Jonathan would come back to me - that I hadn't lost them forever. But there is no way this LO that I'm carrying are my boys, Poppy is Poppy and she'll never be her brothers. I had not anticipated feeling this strangeness and again, it means I have to say goodbye to my sweet little boys. Being pregnant again changes nothing and this has hit me upside the head like a ton of bricks.


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So, FF is absolutely crazy. Ya know how I've been freaking about not O'ing yet? Well I put in my temp today and it suddenly says I O'd on cd 11?????? With out 3 high temps??? Today was my second high temp so I'm thinking I just O'd. Can someone look and give some insight?

Haha, I don't know what FF is thinking EVER!







If I take my override off, it puts my O at 5 days before AF!! Nope!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Sioko*, I'm sorry about AF! Darn her!

*Me*.. my temp went up today. But I feel gassy and ucky. I woke up feeling bloated and I NEVER feel (or get) bloated (except after Lilly, since she was a surgery and after my laproscopic cholycystectomy--from the CO2). I thought I felt crampy, but I think it's just the weird gas. I'm reluctant to take it as a pregnancy sign (one of my first symptoms is always gas, LOL) for another 4 days. In 4 days, AF will be late and I can hope. Until then, it's PMS. *grumble*









:







:







:


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone! It's a beautiful, sunny, FREEZING Sunday here. I hope everyone's doing well. Sorry I've been quiet this weekend - busy with the family.

*Xakana*, that's good to hear!







:
*Sioko*, I'm sorry that AF arrived. I just hate that!







I try not to test too, but I always think, what if? What if I could be happier a few days sooner? Oh well. Getting a negative test is disheartening, even if you tell yourself it's too early, it's probably negative, etc.









*Kimberly*, I hope you're feeling good, but crummy, today, if you know what I mean! I'm sorry you're feeling worried - everything you've described is totally normal, IMO.







Hang in there. I'm sorry your doc is so uncooperative!







:







:







: I'd like to have a few words with her (her, right?)!

*JMO*, don't worry about FF. I would override it. I've had to do that before. Mostly it's extremely helpful, but it doesn't know more than you!









*Hanny*, we were at the mall yesterday, and when we walked past Motherhood Maternity, I could hardly look! It just totally reminded me of when I began buying stuff last time too. I had even begun wearing some jeans with a bit of stretchy band, because my abdomen was bloated and my old jeans so uncomfortable. It's funny, because I've walked past that store before and not felt so sensitive. It comes and goes, doesn't it?









*Parkersmommy*, I'm sorry you were blindsided by the situation. Doctors are really jerks sometimes, aren't they?







It can only be good to see another one, though - for additional info and another opinion!

*Josh'sgirl*, Thinking of you, and sending a hug your way, mama. I don't know what you're going through, but I'm sorry. Loss really robs us of our innocence. It seems so unfair.









Thanks for popping in, *Namastemom*! Hi and hugs to you









*Dreamweaver*, thanks for sharing. It's nice to know that some healthcare providers are in a good place to be helpers for us.









*AMother'sLove*, I'm sorry about the cyst







I agree with Xakana - get DH involved in the temping - he'll understand about the benefit of relaxation, I'm sure!









Hi *Fallriverfox*! Hi *Olerica*! Sorry if I forgot anyone!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Hi e/o! Wow, I am so behind, but only have time enough to read this last page. My SIL has been in town.

*Parker'sMommy*: I am glad you have found an answer! I believe your doctor is talking about is your cardiolipin (IgG, IgA, and IgM). This miscarriage rate is higher in women who have high titer anti-cardiolipin antibodies. When this is the case, small blood clots can form which block blood flow to the placenta. The problem can be solved with aspirin, lovenox, or heparin.

*Katherine*: Huge, huge hugs, mama.







I felt exactly the same way during the pregnancy after my first loss. It was very hard - I was an emotional wreck. I tried to tell myself that the pregnancy hormones were exacerbating my emotions, and that was probaly true somewhat, but the reality was that I was still grieving my first loss. I think our grief is something that will ease with time, though come back unexpectedly every now and then. But it is something that we will never really get over. The experience made me cherish the pregnancy even more, yet made me angry that the innocent and ignorant joy of pregnancy was forever stolen from me. A myriad of emotions that no one, no one should ever have to experience.

*kimberly*: Glad to hear that your tummy was unsettled and you've been sleepy!









Hugs to all of those whom I missed!

Me: CD 53. I spoke with both my OB and my RE on Friday because I wanted to talk about our plan to use soy in place of Clomid and double check about using the progesterone. Both of them were wonderfully support of the soy and my RE told me he would still monitor me with ultrasound just like it was a clomid cycle! This would tell us the quality ovulation and of the uterine lining so if they weren't adequate we would know not to take any risks TTC that cycle. But both doctors wanted to test my progesterone level again a week after ovulation before allowing me to supplement. They feel that the low progesterone issue could be solved by fixing when and how well I ovulate with soy or clomid. Okay, that makes sense, but last time my progesterone was okay (a little low at 19) at first then the pregnancy started to fail several days later! So it scares the bejeesus out of me not to be on progesterone - unless I am monitoring it every hour, it could drop and I wouldn't know it!! So I have 7 weeks worth of progesterone left from last time that would get me through week 11 of pregnancy- should I just use it anyways or tell them I am just going to use it anyways?

This whole thing just put me into an emotional tailspin. Maybe because, in preparation for TTC again, I have been trying to wean off the St. John's Wort I was using for anxiety. I don't know, but I am a nervous wreck.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, sorry to post again, but I forgot a few things...

To top it all off, yesterday we went museum-hopping in DC. While we were in the Edward Hopper exhibit at the National Gallery, my daughter kept dropping her gloves. So DH said to her "Let's put those in the backpack so we don't lose them. Your hands would be cold." And some lady comes up to us and says "Let her have her gloves! Let her be a child!" To which I said "It is cold out and she was dropping them. Please mind your own business." Then she said "Children having children. That's what your problem is! You're a child having a child." Oh, my g-d. I lost it!







Here we were enjoying our day and she starts judging people?!!







So I raised my voice at her in the middle of the exhibit: "Excuse me I am 28 years old and I have been married for 6 years!" And she said "Well, you are still a child." And I said "For taking my child to a fine arts museum and wanting to keep her hands warm?!!!! Not to mention that I am a certified elementary school teacher!"














:







And she said "Yeah, well I'm retired." And I said "Good thing!" And left the room. I am a good mama! I give my child plenty of opportunities to express herself, provide her with the best education I possibly can, nurture and love her infinitely... Oooooo, I was fuming. The whole room was silent, jaws on the floor. I know I should have just let it go, but I was in an anxious place and just lost it. The nerve of her to say that in front of my child - to say that at all!!! A man came up to us and kindly said, "You know people act like that on the beltway, but to pick a fight in a museum?" They were all on our side. But everytime I think of it, I just get so angry. In part because I am always afraid that G-d or the universe doesn't think we deserve another child and that why 2 were taken from us. In part because I have become angry and bitter at times from my losses and I don't want to turn into that crotchety old witch.

Oh, and *Sioko*: I'm sorry AF showed. Hugs, mama!!!


----------



## politys

Hi Chessie! I think you should tell them about the progesterone, but am wondering what others think too. You can take it with our without their approval, but they should know about it if they're trying to know what's going on, IMO. Taking yourself off the St John's Wort could definitely be making you more anxious - are you doing anything else to help with anxiety/stress, like exercise or yoga?


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, sorry to post again, but I forgot a few things...

To top it all off, yesterday we went museum-hopping in DC. While we were in the Edward Hopper exhibit at the National Gallery, my daughter kept dropping her gloves. So DH said to her "Let's put those in the backpack so we don't lose them. Your hands would be cold." And some lady comes up to us and says "Let her have her gloves! Let her be a child!" To which I said "It is cold out and she was dropping them. Please mind your own business." Then she said "Children having children. That's what your problem is! You're a child having a child." Oh, my g-d. I lost it!







Here we were enjoying our day and she starts judging people?!!







So I started yelling at her in the middle of the exhibit: "Excuse me I am 28 years old and I have been married for 6 years!" And she said "Well, you are still a child." And I said "For taking my child to a fine arts museum and wanting to keep her hands warm?!!!! Not to mention that I am a certified elementary school teacher!"














:







And she said "Yeah, well I'm retired." And I said "Good thing!" And left the room. I am a good mama! I give my child plenty of opportunities to express herself, provide her with the best education I possibly can, nurture and love her infinitely... Oooooo, I was fuming. The whole room was silent, jaws on the floor. I know I should have just let it go, but I was in an anxious place and just lost it. The nerve of her to say that in front of my child - to say that at all!!! A man came up to us and kindly said, "You know people act like that on the beltway, but to pick a fight in a museum?" They were all on our side. But everytime I think of it, I just get so angry. In part because I am always afraid that G-d or the universe doesn't think we deserve another child and that why 2 were taken from us. In part because I have become angry and bitter at times from my losses and I don't want to turn into that crotchety old witch.

Oh, and *Sioko*: I'm sorry AF showed. Hugs, mama!!!

Hi again,

I posted before I read your last post! That would make me very upset too. I generally think that it takes a village to raise a child, but geesh! The freedom to be a kid means we can't try to prevent glove loss! Yikes! I would probably have been shocked, and then responded too. What nerve! I'm sorry she had a negative impact on your day. She must be pretty miserable, for some reason. I hope you can still enjoy Hopper!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Taking yourself off the St John's Wort could definitely be making you more anxious - are you doing anything else to help with anxiety/stress, like exercise or yoga?









Well, I still have acupuncture and therapy once a week. I have started going to the YMCA every other day and I noticed that I feel a lot better after I exercise and it lasts for a little while but then the anxiety comes back. Maybe I will do a yoga video on the days I can't get to the gym! Thanks for the suggestion and kind words, *politys*!! <sigh> I used to be such a stable person before the losses...


----------



## namaste_mom

Chesapeake - OMG, I can't believe somebody said that to you. I've heard stories of people doing that but never had one personally related on a board. What nerve! Exercising seems to help me also when I am anxious or just lost.
...I used to be such a stable person too.

politys - hi, you made sure you got everyone in your post but forgot to tell us how you are doing...How are you doing?

Me - Having a rough couple of days...just sad. Having a b-day party for my 3 year old today. I'm going to have a house full of people and I'm in such a crappy mood.


----------



## joshs_girl

Thank you all so much for your kind words, they truly mean the world to me. There's no other place I can come to get such understanding. Thank you all.

Chesa - I cannot believe that lady! And also, what an amazing team of HCPs you have! For an RE to monitor you on soy - that's wonderful! Here's what I'd do about the progesterone. When you get your next BFP, I'm sure you'll get bloodwork done - and just insist that it include progesterone. Make sure they repeat that a week from the first draw as well. And just always remind your HCPs best to err on the side of caution. But I wouldn't worry about it until you get your positive, since your levels do seem to be in a good place from O to AF. You should try some pineapple too









D -







today mama


----------



## politys

Hi Namastemom,

thanks for asking. I'm sorry you have to deal with people when you're sad - maybe it will help?

I'm doing well, having a good weekend. But I'm at the end of the cycle, and playing the waiting game - you know how that is. I feel anxious, excited, and sad, all at the same time. I took a test early (for me), on day 12, which was negative (my BFP was on day 14). Today is day 14, but I don't want to test again. I had a little very light tan/very light pink cm last night, but nothing so far today. I have occasional crampy twinges, and sore breasts, which of course could mean AF, and probably do. FF tells me to test tomorrow, but I think I'll wait until I'm really late, if I'm late. The longest cycle I've had would mean that the latest I'll get AF is on Tuesday. So I'm thinking I'll test on Wed. My temp is still up today, so I'm a little hopeful, but it could fall tomorrow, easily. Just waiting to know!!!







:


----------



## fallriverfox

*Chesa* Wow, what a mean nosy woman!








Josh's_girl

Off to eat my pineapple







:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
:*JMO*, don't worry about FF. I would override it. I've had to do that before. Mostly it's extremely helpful, but it doesn't know more than you!

















I know, right? FF is not an all knowing superpower!!!

*Chesa*, wow, I'm so sorry you had to experience that. What a wacko!!! She was totally off-base and you are a wonderful mama. I would have done the same thing. I wish I could give you a good opinion on the prog but I'm not knowledgable enough right now. I do understand the anxiety of coming off SJW, though. I have just weaned off my anti-deps in preparation for ttc and I'm a mess too.







I think exercise would probably hrlp me too but I've been too lazy.









*namaste* sorry you're feeling down. Hope your dd's bday party goes well.









Well, *xak* was right and FF changes my O date to cd17 and not cd11. So now I'm only 3dpo and not 9dpo. I do think FF is right but still....







I'm a little bummed about the bd timing this month. We dtd a ton early on and then lost our steam. I can't believe we didn't even dtd on O day?!?!?! I did do an opk early evening on O day/cd17 and it was neg so I felt no need to dtd later that night. Either opk was wrong or I was already done O'ing? Soooo, mamas, when do you think I should test....today is 3 dpo....how long do ya think I can hold out? (fwiw, I only have 2 $test and I'm not spending any more on hpts unless I have to.)


----------



## jmo

hey kimberly, how are you doing today?


----------



## Baby Makes 4

It's official ladies, I am not just on a break, we're done.

Dh wants to quit and after the journey we have been on I have to respect his decision on this. I feel heartbroken but I can't get pregnant by myself and after so many years of trying and 3 miscarriages maybe it is time to give up and move on.









You can take me off the list. Thanks for being supportive.


----------



## jmo

oh, mama, what a tough decision! Sorry you have to go thru this. Sounds like you're making the best decision for your family. Hugs.


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Sara -







you know we are here for you whenever and however you need us


----------



## xakana

*Chesa*--this is how I look at that: At least she didn't tell you that you need to be MORE strict or need to hit your kid to get her in line. Honestly, I'd just be relieved that I was hearing "let her be a kid" because no one around here seems to think that, ya know? I probably wouldn't have been as understanding, but we have a 'drop three times, it's put away' rule... that I doubt will extend past toddlerhood, but I think you handled that wonderfully. The lady was probably just worried that you were one of those moms who never lets their kids relax and nitpicks everything--just a case of how poorly she's seen other people raising their kids, don't let it get to you. You know you handled it wonderfully, don't let her get to you ^_^









*jmo*--of course Xak was right







(j/k) I'm good at the charting game. But don't worry about the timing--you got it in right in time. Remember that OPKs are before ovulation detectors--meaning you would have needed to test on CD15 and CD16 to have got a positive OPK. Which is why I don't take much stock in them for planning BDing (because the month I did, I totally missed the egg). As for testing, wait until 14DPO to be sure.

*Baby Makes 4*--I'm so sorry that you're done before you're ready. Who knows, unless something permanent is done, maybe Someone Else will decide that you're not and give you a surprise. If not, it looks like you have three little joys to cheer you up and I hope that they do! It always stinks when both partners aren't on the same page.

*To everyone waiting to test*--You think 14DPO is long? I have to wait until February to test. I have to wait 28DPO (because DH wants me to wait 2 months, but that ain't happening). So, while Wednesday would normally be the testing day, instead, it will be on Feb 6th. Or, if I can manage it, I might wait until valentine's day. That is, assuming AF doesn't show up by Friday, the latest I would expect her. I was feeling like she should be here today, yesterday, so we'll see. I also have the same left-sided sharp pain I had with my last pregnancy that was my corpus luteum. But random pains in my reproductive system are unfortunately normal for me (which is why I was told to get the surgery to see if I have endometriosis, since I pass all the non-surgical criteria). But waiting until later in the pregnancy is what I did with Lilly and I'll even be using the other test from the same packet (which is still good) to test. All my good luck charms in a row, lol. Now, let's just hope I caught the egg and that my screwy cycle was entirely a result of wake times and breastfeeding and not something bad.







:


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh Sara, I'm sorry. I hope this is a decision you can be happy with.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
...I used to be such a stable person too.

Me, too.

lots of







, *Baby Makes 4*


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thanks for all the support today, ladies. Sorry about all of my ranting.

*jmo*: We'll get through this weaning process together. Hugs, mama.

*xak*: Thanks for that perspective! I feel a little better now.

*BM4*: Oh, mama. I am so sorry for the pain you have gone through. Wishing you much peace ahead.

*namaste*: I am sorry you are having a rough time right now. We are here to hold you up.

*katherine*: Thank you for the advice. That does sound like a good plan. But here I go... I will always find something to worry about. The RE said that if they did a blood draw around CD 21 (a week past 0, around the time I get my BFPs) and found out that progesterone was too low, that we would have already "lost the game" at that point because my endometrium wouldn't have built up adequately before implantation. It kind of sounds like we should do a test run cycle to figure this stuff out and see if I would need to increase the soy and/or use progesterone. That would be the safest thing to do, but then I might have to wait another 60 days before TTC!! I don't want to take any additional risks, but I just want to move on NOW. Ai, yi, yi.







:


----------



## hannybanany

Lots of hugs, Baby Makes 4









Kimberly, how are ya doing today?


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello all,

I have a lot of catching up to do here! I have not been on the computer since Tuesday AM. My Mom-Mom passed away at home on Tuesday with her family around her. We had her funeral on Friday. It was beautiful. It is all surreal!
Thanks for your prayers and good wishes. She is where she wanted to be. I will miss her but she is no longer in pain.

As for me, I should O today or tomorrow. Been BDing since Friday night. Please, please, please let this be the month! Please pray for us as I cannot tell my family. They are not supportive. Thanks ladies!

Welcome to all the new ladies here







s. I am sorry you have had to join us but you will find comfort here.

Also, CONGRATS to anyone who has had a BFP







:







:. I am sorry I am not writing personals, but I have a lot to read!

Love and prayers to all,
Jen


----------



## zonapellucida

Oh Jen I am so sorry! I will be attending the wake tomorrow and the funeral of grandma on Tuesday. I am devestated right now and cannot even think beyond what I have lost.







mama and may you find the peace I am searching for.


----------



## xakana

I'm sorry about your MomMom Jen, but glad everything was peaceful & beautiful.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Big hugs to *Jen* and *zona*. Wishing you both much peace and comfort.


----------



## jmo

*jen and zona*, so sorry for your losses.









*xak*, omg...28 dpo?! You have saintly patience if you can hold out that long! Umm..for me...how about 13 dpo...compromise?









*kimberly*, where are ya? Hope today went okay for you.


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, sorry to post again, but I forgot a few things...

To top it all off, yesterday we went museum-hopping in DC. While we were in the Edward Hopper exhibit at the National Gallery, my daughter kept dropping her gloves. So DH said to her "Let's put those in the backpack so we don't lose them. Your hands would be cold." And some lady comes up to us and says "Let her have her gloves! Let her be a child!" To which I said "It is cold out and she was dropping them. Please mind your own business." Then she said "Children having children. That's what your problem is! You're a child having a child." Oh, my g-d. I lost it!







Here we were enjoying our day and she starts judging people?!!







So I raised my voice at her in the middle of the exhibit: "Excuse me I am 28 years old and I have been married for 6 years!" And she said "Well, you are still a child." And I said "For taking my child to a fine arts museum and wanting to keep her hands warm?!!!! Not to mention that I am a certified elementary school teacher!"














:







And she said "Yeah, well I'm retired." And I said "Good thing!" And left the room. I am a good mama! I give my child plenty of opportunities to express herself, provide her with the best education I possibly can, nurture and love her infinitely... Oooooo, I was fuming. The whole room was silent, jaws on the floor. I know I should have just let it go, but I was in an anxious place and just lost it. The nerve of her to say that in front of my child - to say that at all!!! A man came up to us and kindly said, "You know people act like that on the beltway, but to pick a fight in a museum?" They were all on our side. But everytime I think of it, I just get so angry. In part because I am always afraid that G-d or the universe doesn't think we deserve another child and that why 2 were taken from us. In part because I have become angry and bitter at times from my losses and I don't want to turn into that crotchety old witch.

Oh, and *Sioko*: I'm sorry AF showed. Hugs, mama!!!

Wow, sounds to me like she was mad about something else and you just caught her attention. Who knows, maybe she has a "child" in her life having a child and she's scared and angry and torn. I think you defended yourself well without becoming aggressive. I prolly woulda said something mean and regretted it later.









Nevermind her. I don't think there's anything wrong with asking for prog. testing and supplement. They say, "It can't hurt..." right? Better safe than sorry!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
It's official ladies, I am not just on a break, we're done.

Dh wants to quit and after the journey we have been on I have to respect his decision on this. I feel heartbroken but I can't get pregnant by myself and after so many years of trying and 3 miscarriages maybe it is time to give up and move on.









You can take me off the list. Thanks for being supportive.









I am so so sorry!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
Oh Jen I am so sorry! I will be attending the wake tomorrow and the funeral of grandma on Tuesday. I am devestated right now and cannot even think beyond what I have lost.







mama and may you find the peace I am searching for.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
*xak*, omg...28 dpo?! You have saintly patience if you can hold out that long! Umm..for me...how about 13 dpo...compromise?









Well, it was late February when I tested positive for Lilly and conceived her at the same time as I would have conceived (to the day--their due dates would be the exact same), so... not quite as patient as I was with her







But DH doesn't want me testing for two months *he can bite my shiny metal a$$* (too much Futurama) because... well, it hurt him, too. He wants me to be good and pregnant when I test, lol. And since I'd like to avoid finding out as soon as I did last time...

As for testing 13DPO--I got my BFP on 12DPO, but it was faint. Waiting until 13DPO would be better, more clear







and more accurate, so go for it! (13 DPO, by the by, for me, would be tomorrow--Tuesday, which is the day before I'd expect AF to come at her earliest for me... I'd be CD30, and I usually get AF CD32-CD33). But I've never O'd this early before. Not since high school when I had a 28 day cycle and ovulated on freaking day 14. Then I went on Depo--cleared up the endometriosis symptoms, screwed up my cycle (seemingly) permanently. I miss the clockwork









Forgive my excess chattiness. Just watched an upsetting episode of House that involved postpartum psychosis-like symptoms. I feel the need to talk a lot right now to keep from thinking about it...


----------



## xakana

:
Top of the page dance for me?


----------



## xakana

Booyah! (sorry, double post)


----------



## labortrials

Sorry I was MIA yesterday. I so appreciate you all asking about me. I am still pregnant as far as I know.







The pregnancy symptoms (other than being tired) seem to come and go. I feel good this morning though yesterday I was queasy and my boobs were hurting. Who knows.

Today I see a naturopath. It's just a consultation, but maybe he'll have some advice that is congruent with the other more "natural" things I'm doing to support the pregnancy - namely chiropractic care and herbs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 







Good morning everyone!
*Kimberly*, I hope you're feeling good, but crummy, today, if you know what I mean! I'm sorry you're feeling worried - everything you've described is totally normal, IMO.







Hang in there. I'm sorry your doc is so uncooperative!







:







:







: I'd like to have a few words with her (her, right?)!

Well, she's not REALLY my doctor. She manage the miscarriage, and I thought I could get her to request bloodwork. I'm going to birth this child at home!

Thanks for the encouragement!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me: CD 53. I spoke with both my OB and my RE on Friday because I wanted to talk about our plan to use soy in place of Clomid and double check about using the progesterone. Both of them were wonderfully support of the soy and my RE told me he would still monitor me with ultrasound just like it was a clomid cycle! This would tell us the quality ovulation and of the uterine lining so if they weren't adequate we would know not to take any risks TTC that cycle. But both doctors wanted to test my progesterone level again a week after ovulation before allowing me to supplement. They feel that the low progesterone issue could be solved by fixing when and how well I ovulate with soy or clomid. Okay, that makes sense, but last time my progesterone was okay (a little low at 19) at first then the pregnancy started to fail several days later! So it scares the bejeesus out of me not to be on progesterone - unless I am monitoring it every hour, it could drop and I wouldn't know it!! So I have 7 weeks worth of progesterone left from last time that would get me through week 11 of pregnancy- should I just use it anyways or tell them I am just going to use it anyways?

This whole thing just put me into an emotional tailspin. Maybe because, in preparation for TTC again, I have been trying to wean off the St. John's Wort I was using for anxiety. I don't know, but I am a nervous wreck.

Sounds like you've got a plan! I hope the RE can help get it sorted out. Don't know what to tell you regarding the emotional stuff. I'm obviously NOT equipped to give anyone advice in that area! LoL!!









OMG, I would have KILLED that woman. That was the craziest thing!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
But I'm at the end of the cycle, and playing the waiting game - you know how that is. I feel anxious, excited, and sad, all at the same time. I took a test early (for me), on day 12, which was negative (my BFP was on day 14). Today is day 14, but I don't want to test again. I had a little very light tan/very light pink cm last night, but nothing so far today. I have occasional crampy twinges, and sore breasts, which of course could mean AF, and probably do. FF tells me to test tomorrow, but I think I'll wait until I'm really late, if I'm late. The longest cycle I've had would mean that the latest I'll get AF is on Tuesday. So I'm thinking I'll test on Wed. My temp is still up today, so I'm a little hopeful, but it could fall tomorrow, easily. Just waiting to know!!!







:

Soooo . . . that could be implantation! Oooo, keeping everything crossed for a BFP in the next couple of days!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Well, *xak* was right and FF changes my O date to cd17 and not cd11. So now I'm only 3dpo and not 9dpo. I do think FF is right but still....







I'm a little bummed about the bd timing this month. We dtd a ton early on and then lost our steam. I can't believe we didn't even dtd on O day?!?!?! I did do an opk early evening on O day/cd17 and it was neg so I felt no need to dtd later that night. Either opk was wrong or I was already done O'ing? Soooo, mamas, when do you think I should test....today is 3 dpo....how long do ya think I can hold out? (fwiw, I only have 2 $test and I'm not spending any more on hpts unless I have to.)

Eeeeee! That's totally crazy. Sorry that your O got changed. Ummm, try to hold out for another 10 days or so. Ugh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
It's official ladies, I am not just on a break, we're done.

Dh wants to quit and after the journey we have been on I have to respect his decision on this. I feel heartbroken but I can't get pregnant by myself and after so many years of trying and 3 miscarriages maybe it is time to give up and move on.









Big hug, mama!







No words . . . just hugs . . .









Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I have a lot of catching up to do here! I have not been on the computer since Tuesday AM. My Mom-Mom passed away at home on Tuesday with her family around her. We had her funeral on Friday. It was beautiful. It is all surreal!
Thanks for your prayers and good wishes. She is where she wanted to be. I will miss her but she is no longer in pain.

Jen, I know you'll miss her. So glad she was finally able to pass away at home surrounded by people she loved.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 





















:
Top of the page dance for me?

Yay, Xak!!!








Kimberly


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Kimberly - I am so excited to see your post!! And my symptoms come and go as well - we're in this together mama!

Jen and Heidi - big hugs ladies. I know your grandmothers are so proud of the awesome, strong and amazing women both of you have become.

Chesa - Okay, so here's my thinking on the progesterone during the 2ww. Your level of 19 by most standards that I've been able to find is okay. Most people were really surprised when I said mine was 21 and I'm on supplements - I guess a lot of HCPs think anything in the double digits is okay. You know I'm not a doctor, but I don't agree with what your RE said about it all being over - I've heard way too many stories of people having levels of 4 or 6 and still going on to have successful pregnancies (after getting on supplements, of course.) So I think you are okay to try this cycle and when you get that BFP, going on and adding in the supplements. I definitely don't think you need to wait another cycle just to test your progesterone. Does that make sense?

Xak - you are more woman than I am if you can hold out!







GL mama!


----------



## namaste_mom

Kati, jmo - thanks for the hugs,

politys - having all the people around did help because I didn't have time to think of Norah. Such strength on holding out! Did you test?

Sara: what a heartbreaking decision, Peace to you woman.

xak - wow, 28 dpo. That is difficult. I like to know immediately so I can put the beer down. Excessive chattiness is good.

Chesa - thanks I need to be held up sometimes...uhh, most of the time.

Jen - sorry to read about your mommom. Hope you catch the egg! Just to let you know, I just wrote eggs! Finger slip? or something else?

Zona - sorry for your loss

Kimberly - congrats on your pregnancy

Me - tough, tough weekend, Norah's been gone 2 months now. Just so sad.


----------



## xakana

I'm crampy







I feel like I should start at any minute, which is really frustrating. It's not over until AF unpacks, but it sure sounds like her car out there. But I mistook Lilly's car for AF's for weeks. *sigh*

As for waiting--I don't have to change anything about my lifestyle except to start steaming my lunchmeat, so that helps. I've gone into cereal binge mode, though. I've thought about adding food cravings to FF (chocolate cake, 9DPO, cereal, 12DPO) LOL. I always want chocolate cake right before AF, though, so that's not such a good sign. Blah.
*
Kimberly*--I'm glad things are still going well and you reached a marker! It's so exciting ^_^ I'm glad you joined this group, I've had a lot of fun reading your posts. And I'm jealous of your homebirth









*namaste mom*--


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Chesa - Okay, so here's my thinking on the progesterone during the 2ww. Your level of 19 by most standards that I've been able to find is okay. Most people were really surprised when I said mine was 21 and I'm on supplements - I guess a lot of HCPs think anything in the double digits is okay. You know I'm not a doctor, but I don't agree with what your RE said about it all being over - I've heard way too many stories of people having levels of 4 or 6 and still going on to have successful pregnancies (after getting on supplements, of course.) So I think you are okay to try this cycle and when you get that BFP, going on and adding in the supplements. I definitely don't think you need to wait another cycle just to test your progesterone. Does that make sense?

Phew. That makes total sense. I mean, if my level was 19 after a late O, then it could only get better with a stronger, earlier O, right? I feel much much calmer. What would I do with you wonderful women being the voice of reason? Thank you so so much for grounding me.


----------



## boobs4milk

jen and heidi-hugs and peaceful thoughts at this time of loss.

hugs to everyone...natalie is sick so i'm nursing and lurking!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
I'm crampy







I feel like I should start at any minute, which is really frustrating. It's not over until AF unpacks, but it sure sounds like her car out there. But I mistook Lilly's car for AF's for weeks. *sigh*

Kimberly[/B]--I'm glad things are still going well and you reached a marker! It's so exciting ^_^ I'm glad you joined this group, I've had a lot of fun reading your posts. And I'm jealous of your homebirth









Xak, you're funny! (Lilly's "car") Thanks for making me feel welcome here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Phew. That makes total sense. I mean, if my level was 19 after a late O, then it could only get better with a stronger, earlier O, right? I feel much much calmer. What would I do with you wonderful women being the voice of reason? Thank you so so much for grounding me.

I will say that this OB who "doesn't" do progesterone testing says the best way to assess uterine health (I suppose that's the correct turn of phrase) is to do an endometrial biopsy. If I were to lose this pregnancy, I'd be doing that next. She says the prog #s don't give as much info as the biopsy. Just another thing to consider (and/or confuse you).

Speaking of confusion - this ND that I met today was really nice. He was also surprised that no one had tested my progesterone levels. The first visit would be a physical exam and a bunch of labwork. I'm wondering if I should do it. It'll mean lots of $$ for testing, but I do have insurance . . . He says that it seems like my metabolism is depressed. That seems a little strange b/c I'm not really overweight nor do I really have trouble losing weight when I put my mind to it . . .

Ok this prego is off to get a snack . . .








Kimberly


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
xak - wow, 28 dpo. That is difficult. I like to know immediately so I can put the beer down. Excessive chattiness is good.

yeah me too. I was much more relaxed the first few times around but this time not one drop off caffiene, alcohol, soft cheese, or any of those weird things that could maybe be a bad idea. I just can't deal w/ any what ifs this time, ya know?

Saw my acupuncturist today and she did all kinds of points to draw out my energy in order to keep this (potential) baby. Only 4 dpo and I have no feeling either way really if we caught the egg this cycle. Waiting....







:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Speaking of confusion - this ND that I met today was really nice. He was also surprised that no one had tested my progesterone levels. The first visit would be a physical exam and a bunch of labwork. I'm wondering if I should do it. It'll mean lots of $$ for testing, but I do have insurance . . . He says that it seems like my metabolism is depressed. That seems a little strange b/c I'm not really overweight nor do I really have trouble losing weight when I put my mind to it . . .

So your insur covers NDs? If so I would totally do the testing. My insur doesn't cover anything even slightly non-mainstream.







: I think seeing an ND would just give you more peace of mind, yk?


----------



## chels_c2000

Hi all, I have really missed you over the past few days. I had a good time in Orlando. My sister did great!!! Her team was 2nd in the nation. She will be on ESPN later on this spring.

So this weekend, I had tons of pregnancy symptoms. There were smells everywhere that were driving me crazy. I even felt a little nausous. Plus, my boobs were killing me.

I got in about 10 this morning so when DH got home I took a test.

And

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...26/t_=94108126

What do you think this time?


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...26/t_=94108126

What do you think this time?


Well I would hate to jump to conclusions over a inconclusive test.........

















































































Congratulations! Have a happy healthy nine months!


----------



## hannybanany

chels!! Congratulations!







:







:


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
Well I would hate to jump to conclusions over a inconclusive test.........

















:


----------



## DreamWeaver

We were away for 2 days so this will be a long one....



A Mothers Love said:


> Yes, I would prefer CNM. We live in the mountains AND close to 2 Native American reservations. I would be driving all over everywhere & on icy roads to boot. Then there is the part of me that does not like "working under an OB" OR the fact that I would have to uproot to get the CNM education. BIG SIGH!!!!
> I may end up LM in the end...just not my 1st choice.
> 
> Urgh, *AML*! That is a hard choice! Midwifery really does not get much support in this state.... but given what choices I have now, I would appreciate having a CNM that can make my hospital birth as "midwife-ly" as possible. GL on your choise and journey!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *A Mothers Love*
> I did get my U/S. I have a large cyst on left ovary, & lots of gal stones. The cyst is likely what has been causing all the tenderness, as it is quite large. as for the bleeding for 3 weeks...that may be the cause, but we have to wait till the radioligists reads all the pics. So, I will know even more later.
> I hope I do not jinx myself, but so far today I have not bled at all. (the first time in 3 weeks!!)
> Off to CUOP...you all have been busy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that is the cause and you can work towards a good healing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : no more bleeding!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *namaste_mom*
> 
> DreamWeaver - I never introduced myself to you but I have looked at Ferdinand's pictures. He is so handsome. I'm so sorry for you loss and sorry to know exactly how you feel. I wish we actually had an infant bereavement coordinator at our hospital. I think it would have really helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , *namaste_mom* My heart breaks for your loss. I am sorry you did not receive good support at your hospital. My heartfelt wishes for your journey of healing... ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4*
> It's official ladies, I am not just on a break, we're done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baby Makes 4* I am so sorry this has to be the decision. I hope you can find peace with it, it will take time... ...
> 
> *momoftworedheads*, I am so glad your mom-mom's funeral was a beautiful one! I hope that was a good closure for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : for your big day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your family is not supportive...
> 
> *zonapellucida*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to you! It is hard to lose someone you love so dearly.... I will be thinking of you, and your grandma... ...
> 
> *Chels*, woo-hoo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like a big, fat POSITIVE to me!!!!! Yay!!!
> 
> *Chesapeake*, urgh, I cannot believe you ran into that lady at the museum! I would have felt very upset too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *politys*, did you test???
> 
> *Kimberly*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thinking of you, with all the good wishes!


----------



## Sioko

Chels:








:





















:







:




























:








:


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
What do you think this time?


100% CONGRATULATIONS!!!






















:



































:


----------



## namaste_mom

Kimberly - what is an ND and how could he tell that your metabolism was depressed?

xak - when you steam your lunchmeat do you have to eat it immediately or can you let it cool back down?

jmo - yep, I cut those things out too once I know. Although with the report on caffine come out recently, I might try to cut it out all together. With Norah I had a glass of iced tea in the morning on the way to work and then maybe every other day had a 12 ounce pepsi. I might not even do that for the same reason that you wrote - no need to deal with the what ifs

Chels - congrats, it is such a strong ++++, lets go sticky baby!!!

Dreamweaver - you seems to have it together. How has your healing progressed?


----------



## chels_c2000

Thanks everyone for the congrats!!!!! I am excited but still very nervous. I am going to call my ob tom. and hopefully do some betas.

I felt like I was pregnant but I was so afraid to take the test. I was anxiously waiting to test until DH got home. When I knew his was almost home I went ahead and tinkled in a cup. When I saw DH pull up I put the test in and before he could get in the door I could see the BFP!!!!!! DH and were excited and then I started bawling. I hope the I can get through this first weeks and actually see a heartbeat.


----------



## joshs_girl

CHELS!!!!!!!








:







:







:

How many DPO are you? YAYAYYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAYAYY!


----------



## politys

Congratulations, *Chelsc2000*!!!! Now THIS is fabulous news!




























:







:







:







:
















*Momoftworedheads*, I'm so sorry for your loss. Peace to you and your family.

*Zonapellucida*, peace to you as well. I'm so sorry.

*Babymakes4*, what a difficult decision. Sending comfort to you, mama.

Thanks for all the support and testing inquiries, you guys! *Kimberly, Namastemom, and Dreamweaver!*







I haven't tested, but about 1/2 hour ago AF arrived and handed me a heating pad and some ibuprofen for these cramps which preceded her! *Xak*, when I read your post earlier, I thought, I know what she means! Here's hoping that AF will be happy right here and not feel the need to pay you a visit this month! As for me, this makes day 1 of a brand new cycle! (Of course now I have to go get that second mammogram imaging ASAP!







: ...I know, it's for my own good...







)

When you have a chance, *Josh'sgirl,* could you move me to Waiting to O? Thanks!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*chels_c*: WAHOOO!!!! Yay! Congrats!!!








:







:







:




























:


----------



## cagnew

Chels: CONGRATS!!!!!







:







:







:







:bounc y


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/A...26/t_=94108126

What do you think this time?

WOW, that's one BFP!























:




























:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
So your insur covers NDs? If so I would totally do the testing. My insur doesn't cover anything even slightly non-mainstream.







: I think seeing an ND would just give you more peace of mind, yk?

I don't know for sure that MY insurance does cover it. I'll have to call. And I don't know if it will really give me peace of mind at this time. Sigh.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Kimberly - what is an ND and how could he tell that your metabolism was depressed?

Naturopathic Doctor (somethin' like that). He said that my low BBT indicates lower metabolism. I need to take my temps during active parts of the day (not during/following exercise). I know that I always run on the cold side though. I have to be nearly dead to actually run a fever!

Gals, it's been a big day. And we start back at the U tomorrow. Gotta go to bed. Major yawnies!








Kimberly


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
xak - when you steam your lunchmeat do you have to eat it immediately or can you let it cool back down?

Good question. I have no idea. I want to know that myself. I eat it warm, which honestly grosses me out a little, but I think if you don't refrigerate it (lysteria lives in the cold) it might be okay if it is eaten in less than a half hour to prevent contamination with another bacteria... Anyone know that one?

*On caffeine*--you know, that's the one difference between my pregnancies... I was drinking about 3 cans of coke a day with Lilly (which is supposed to be harmless and she certainly wasn't harmed) and now, I rarely drink caffeine (I don't addict to it, so stopping it wasn't an issue). I wonder if I'd get a sticky baby if I started caffeine again--tempt them into sticking around, lol. But I'm not curious enough to damage my urinary tract again (it. was. Bad.) to find out.

*Politys*--aw, sorry AF got there! But getting those tests out of the way is a good thing. I'm not looking forward to the complications that I've blissfully shoved into the back of my mind that I had with Lilly--4 months of tachycardia and my arrhythmia so bad I almost let them put a chest harness on (but couldn't get to the hospital, because our van was totaled 44 hours after we bought it). But since month 5, I've only had a handful of arrhythmias and haven't noticed a real tachycardia episode.

Okay, so to my weirdness--last week, I went past flaking on my diet to actually binging. So, on my way into the bedroom to grab a blanket (I was cold--dumb winter) I grabbed the scale and took a peek. I lost 2 lbs. WTH?

And I have stabbing pains on my left side that are getting worse. Again. I had this my whole last pregnancy, they would increase and decrease, disappear and reappear. A bunch of people shouted "Ah, ectopic, get checked!" so I did when I spotted, but no. And it isn't even that much pain--maybe a 2-3 on the notorious scale. Less than my old menstrual cramps (that required prescription meds and gave me a free pass for 1-2 days off of school every month) by far... but an annoyance. I'm trying not to get hopeful from the one-sided pain, though (I know, anyone else would be freaking, but I've BTDT, not doing it again unless it becomes unbearable pain).

I'm still in super chocolate mode. And still just on 13DPO. But since I O'd early (if I O'd), AF still isn't due until *looks* Tomorrow? Seriously? Whoa. I didn't realize I was CD31.... No. I will not hope (yeah, right, you know I am swinging madly from hope to anger that AF is knocking). Ahhh!! (yes, I'll probably get exponentially chatty to the CD I'm on--so I'll shut up when she gets here, lol... for a little bit).


----------



## politys

Good morning everyone!







:yawning:

Thanks for the support Xak!









Good luck, today, Kimberly - I hope your first day back is stellar!







:

How is everybody doing this morning?

I'm just getting ready to go into school, having my cup of coffee (with a side of heating pad and ibupr!)...and hoping for a great day!


----------



## joshs_girl

Xak- I love your chattiness! It's so cute









Politys - have a good day at school!


----------



## KelliHope

hey ladies
Sorry I have been among the missing lately, busy time on the farm here getting ready for lambing season.

Anyway. . .I'm really frustrated right now. This was my first month charting a whole complete cycle and I was being so diligent about it - then 2 days before I was supposed to O I got a bad cold that spiked my temp up to 98.4! It stayed up for a few days, and now that I'm feeling better it was 97.9 this morning. BUT I was supposed to O on sunday, and had egg white and everything but if my temp is only 97.9 today, I couldn't have Oed then, could I? My coverline is at 98.0, so my temp should be above it if I Oed. Right? So confused. If anyone can peek at my chart, that'd be great. Thanks







Now I have to go back and read everything and catch up!

http://www.tcoyf.com/chart.asp?id=kellihope


----------



## meredyth0315

Yay chels!!!







:







:







:







:


----------



## boobs4milk

congrats, chels! hoping for a sticky bun!


----------



## kgrands

Hey everyone,

First off - Congrats Chels!







:

So I made it through my due date. There were some tears but it went okay. Distracted myself with good friends which is always nice.

*Question*: How much do you think weight loss (about 15lbs) can effect your cycle length and O date. I have lost about that much weight (







hooray!) since the beginning of November and last month my cycle was way short - 29 days down from 34!

Do you think it's connected? I was always in a normal weight range for my height (5'9"). I started out at 165 and now I'm 150.

What stinks is now I have to temp again b/c I'm sure my O date has moved. Well it better have moved b/c I don't want a 6-7day LP!!









So, any advice? My DH and I aren't ready to TTC again - prob. May/June. Thanks for your help!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Chels- CONGRATS!!!!! Enjoy the next 9 months...







:







:







:




























:














:














:

Lots of














to you mama!

Kimberly- I would get the testing done, I knwo my sister has done much better overall since going to a ND and having it done. Will your ins cover it?

Zona- Praying for you and your grandmother. I KNOW this is a tough time for you. PM me if you need to







s

Namaste mom- Huge







s to you. Words cannot express
my sadness for your loss. Please take care.

Jen - Hope Natalie feels better soon!









Thanks for all of your kind words ladies. I need them right now. Today is a rough day, one week since Mom-Mom passed into eternal life. It hit me hard today. Hoping we catch this egg and it sticks.







s to all!

Love and prayers,
Jen


----------



## namaste_mom

politys - sorry to here that af arrived; I think I'm going to have to get a heating pad.

kimberly - oh, having an ND sounds like something I would like. I don't live in a very progressive town though. I'm always cold too - does that mean my metabolism is low? Did he give you any techniques to jump start your metabolism?

xak - yep, I just avoid lunch meat all together when pg but maybe if I could heat it up and let it cool down, I'd feel better about it. Also, isn't it supposed to have alot of nitrates stored in it? Yikes, your stabbing pains do not sound pleasant at all.

Katie - I think that exercise controls my cycle a bunch. If not the timing, then usually just how I feel with ovulation pains and af pains. Exercise really tempers the yukiness. Also, I've never gotten pregnant unless I am exercising very regularly.

Jen - I hope you catch the egg too!


----------



## joshs_girl

Kelli - I think you O'd. My problem with Ovusoft is that it isn't very flexible when it comes to some things (like coverlines.) 98 seems to be a high coverline for you - so try putting in one or two more "fake" temps and see if it gives you an O date then. But I think based on your CF, you did O.

Katie - weight loss can definitely affect your cycles like that. I went from really really weird cycles (between 40 and 65 days) to regular 29/30 day cycles with just a month or two of going to the gym on a regular basis. Hows your job going?

Jen - love to you mama


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl;10353109
Katie - weight loss can definitely affect your cycles like that. I went from really really weird cycles (between 40 and 65 days) to regular 29/30 day cycles with just a month or two of going to the gym on a regular basis. Hows your job going?
*
*
*
*

Thanks for the advice. The jobs going well. It's tough having so much to learn but I think it's good. The hours are kind of crazy and I start nights in about a month. We'll see how that goes but not really looking forward to it.

How are you feeling?*


----------



## jmo

Congrats, chels!!!!!!




























:







:























Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
jmo - yep, I cut those things out too once I know. Although with the report on caffine come out recently, I might try to cut it out all together. With Norah I had a glass of iced tea in the morning on the way to work and then maybe every other day had a 12 ounce pepsi. I might not even do that for the same reason that you wrote - no need to deal with the what ifs.

Ugh, I know. Anyone else read the story in the paper yesterday about how caffiene is now defintely linked to greater chance of m/c? It said even before you know you are pg caffiene can be bad. I cut down from 2 cups to one this a.m. and tomorrow I'll cut that back too. Hopefully I'll be nauseous soon that coffee won't even appeal to me.


----------



## jmo

oh, yeah, chels, I wanna know how many dpo you are too??? (I'm secretly trying to rationalize testing earlier than 13dpo)

Who else is testing next week?


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Dreamweaver - you seems to have it together. How has your healing progressed?

I really don't have it together.







There are up days and down days... and now 6 months later the tears still come so easy... ... But I bear hope, and I believe there is healing, it just takes time and I need to trust and be patient.







to you. I know how you feel. Maybe not 100% exactly, but still... ... Healing can and will happen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I felt like I was pregnant but I was so afraid to take the test. I was anxiously waiting to test until DH got home. When I knew his was almost home I went ahead and tinkled in a cup. When I saw DH pull up I put the test in and before he could get in the door I could see the BFP!!!!!! DH and were excited and then I started bawling. I hope the I can get through this first weeks and actually see a heartbeat.

Oh, Chels!







Once again, CONGRATULATIONS!!!







Heartfelt good wishes to you and your little precious one! Hang in there, it won't be long before you see the heartbeat!

*politys*, yikes about AF showing! But I love your fabulous attitude. Yay! Brand new cycle and Hope ahead!!









*xak*, I hope those pain go away, or you find an answer to it!









*me:*stressed out over our visa still not coming in yet! We faxed an appeal last week and still have not heard back, argh!!!







: Desperately need this visa to go back to Singapore to see Ferdinand's ashes!
Also, dd2 cried again last night, in bed, telling me she was very sad because Ferdinand is dead. I was really not prepared for the intensity of her reaction, when she was initially undetached. But I am not her... she has her grief journey to walk too, which makes me really sad


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
Anyway. . .I'm really frustrated right now. This was my first month charting a whole complete cycle and I was being so diligent about it - then 2 days before I was supposed to O I got a bad cold that spiked my temp up to 98.4! It stayed up for a few days, and now that I'm feeling better it was 97.9 this morning. BUT I was supposed to O on sunday, and had egg white and everything but if my temp is only 97.9 today, I couldn't have Oed then, could I?

Okay, so here's the thing--you might be O'ing today by your chart. It does look more likely for Sunday, but those messed up temperatures couldn't have come at a worse time! But I wouldn't put your coverline at 98, I'd put it at 97.8 or 97.7. I'd say those high temps aren't a rise, but a fever, unless your temp corrects itself to go back up there tomorrow. These things happen, don't beat yourself up about it--you still got plenty of BDing in to catch the egg, just keep it up until you see a sustained rise. Your chart there is saying your peak day was Monday, though I don't see how they get that with any of your signs...

*kgrands*--yes, your weight loss can mess up your cycle, especially with that big a loss (congrats, by the way, if you were going for it! 160 is my eventual goal, although I'm just trying to get down to 190 right now). By your ET-TTC, your cycle should be fine and you'll have settled into a new or your old pattern by then.

*Jen*--things like that always hit me later, too. *tight hug*

*namaste_mom--*yeah, I avoided lunchmeat my last pregnancy. Actually, it grossed me out anyway (unless cold). Quiznos gave me my first m/s and their commercials made me nearly throw up every time I saw one. I dunno about nitrates--I know the worst food for that is carrots and spinach.

Quote:

Ugh, I know. Anyone else read the story in the paper yesterday about how caffiene is now defintely linked to greater chance of m/c?
I've read that for years, actually. But I still think it's odd that the cycle I m/ced was the one where I'd stopped caffeine--so do you then think it's the effect of caffeine on the body and not the actual drug that causes the m/c? Because I have ADHD, so caffeine is a tranquilizer on me, not a stimulant.

*Dreamweaver*--


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Big hugs all around. Sounds like they are needed today. I hope your visa comes through, *DreamWeaver*!

And guess what?.....

CD 1!!!!!!!!!





















:





















:
FINALLY!

So, I guess you can add me to *waiting to O*.







Oh my G-d. Here we go <*takes deep breath*>......


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

OMG!! And top of the page to boot!!!!!! Yipppeeeee!!!















:























So, do you think the bluebird I saw last month still counts for this one??


----------



## chel

congrats chels.
Maybe we all need a trip to FL.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I spoke with both my OB and my RE on Friday because I wanted to talk about our plan to use soy in place of Clomid and double check about using the progesterone. Both of them were wonderfully support of the soy and my RE told me he would still monitor me with ultrasound just like it was a clomid cycle! _redacted-Olerica_

So I have 7 weeks worth of progesterone left from last time that would get me through week 11 of pregnancy- should I just use it anyways or tell them I am just going to use it anyways?

This whole thing just put me into an emotional tailspin. Maybe because, in preparation for TTC again, I have been trying to wean off the St. John's Wort I was using for anxiety. I don't know, but I am a nervous wreck.

Chesa - SO awesome that you are being supported in your choices by your Docs! If you do intend to start the progesterone, please let them know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Baby Makes 4* 
It's official ladies, I am not just on a break, we're done.

Dh wants to quit and after the journey we have been on I have to respect his decision on this. I feel heartbroken but I can't get pregnant by myself and after so many years of trying and 3 miscarriages maybe it is time to give up and move on.









You can take me off the list. Thanks for being supportive.

Hugs to you! (I hope that xakana is right - below)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

*Baby Makes 4*--I'm so sorry that you're done before you're ready. Who knows, unless something permanent is done, maybe Someone Else will decide that you're not and give you a surprise. If not, it looks like you have three little joys to cheer you up and I hope that they do! It always stinks when both partners aren't on the same page.

*To everyone waiting to test*--You think 14DPO is long? I have to wait until February to test. I have to wait 28DPO (because DH wants me to wait 2 months, but that ain't happening). So, while Wednesday would normally be the testing day, instead, it will be on Feb 6th. Or, if I can manage it, I might wait until valentine's day. That is, assuming AF doesn't show up by Friday, the latest I would expect her. I was feeling like she should be here today, yesterday, so we'll see. I also have the same left-sided sharp pain I had with my last pregnancy that was my corpus luteum. But random pains in my reproductive system are unfortunately normal for me (which is why I was told to get the surgery to see if I have endometriosis, since I pass all the non-surgical criteria). But waiting until later in the pregnancy is what I did with Lilly and I'll even be using the other test from the same packet (which is still good) to test. All my good luck charms in a row, lol. Now, let's just hope I caught the egg and that my screwy cycle was entirely a result of wake times and breastfeeding and not something bad.







:

My DH feels the same way about testing. He's not prepared to get too excited too early. He told me that we weren't going to test next time until 12 weeks. I say: HA! But I get his point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
My Mom-Mom passed away at home on Tuesday with her family around her. We had her funeral on Friday. It was beautiful. It is all surreal! Thanks for your prayers and good wishes. She is where she wanted to be. I will miss her but she is no longer in pain.

As for me, I should O today or tomorrow. Been BDing since Friday night. Please, please, please let this be the month! Please pray for us as I cannot tell my family. They are not supportive. Thanks ladies!

Jen - I'm sorry for your loss. I know that this time can be both bitter and sweet, your mom-mom is not in pain, but now you are without her in body. Big hugs to you. I hope that this is your month... regardless, we are here for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zonapellucida* 
I will be attending the wake tomorrow and the funeral of grandma on Tuesday. I am devestated right now and cannot even think beyond what I have lost.







mama and may you find the peace I am searching for.

Zona - I hope you find your peace. I'm very sorry for your loss as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
So this weekend, I had tons of pregnancy symptoms. There were smells everywhere that were driving me crazy. I even felt a little nausous. Plus, my boobs were killing me.

I got in about 10 this morning so when DH got home I took a test.

What do you think this time?

Looks GREAT Mama! I'm so happy for you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KelliHope* 
Anyway. . .I'm really frustrated right now. This was my first month charting a whole complete cycle and I was being so diligent about it - then 2 days before I was supposed to O I got a bad cold that spiked my temp up to 98.4! It stayed up for a few days, and now that I'm feeling better it was 97.9 this morning. BUT I was supposed to O on sunday, and had egg white and everything but if my temp is only 97.9 today, I couldn't have Oed then, could I? My coverline is at 98.0, so my temp should be above it if I Oed. Right? So confused. If anyone can peek at my chart, that'd be great. Thanks







Now I have to go back and read everything and catch up!

http://www.tcoyf.com/chart.asp?id=kellihope

I'm not the best chart reader, but you did have 3 temps that climbed just prior to your fever. I hope good things for you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
So I made it through my due date. There were some tears but it went okay. Distracted myself with good friends which is always nice.

*Question*: How much do you think weight loss (about 15lbs) can effect your cycle length and O date. I have lost about that much weight (







hooray!) since the beginning of November and last month my cycle was way short - 29 days down from 34!

Do you think it's connected? I was always in a normal weight range for my height (5'9"). I started out at 165 and now I'm 150.

What stinks is now I have to temp again b/c I'm sure my O date has moved. Well it better have moved b/c I don't want a 6-7day LP!!









So, any advice? My DH and I aren't ready to TTC again - prob. May/June. Thanks for your help!

I don't know. I think my loosing a bit of weight helped me get pregnant the last time, but yeah, I think you are "back to temping".

Me: Not too much to report. We're about to start our e/o day BD adventure. I'm hoping I can make this one stick!


----------



## joshs_girl

YAYAYAY!!!

congrats chesa!


----------



## meredyth0315

*Chesapeake* That is wonderful news!! Woohoo CD1









*Katie* I'm convinced that losing 18lbs was what knocked my cycle back on track. And congrats on losing mama, that's awesome!!!

*Deamweaver* Hoping those visas show soon! And big hugs to you & DD


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Good luck, *Olerica*!









Okay girls. When do I start eating pineapple?







:

Oh, and something I learned today....
Milkshakes made with heavy cream instead of milk are bomb diggity.














:


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 

And guess what?.....

CD 1!!!!!!!!!





















:





















:
FINALLY!

So, I guess you can add me to *waiting to O*.







Oh my G-d. Here we go <*takes deep breath*>......

Yea! I'm glad that AF FINALLY came for you!

Thanks on the good luck.


----------



## kgrands

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
And guess what?.....

CD 1!!!!!!!!!





















:





















:
FINALLY!

Congratulations! And top of the page - this is your cycle!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
*Katie* I'm convinced that losing 18lbs was what knocked my cycle back on track. And congrats on losing mama, that's awesome!!!

Thanks for the congrats on the loss - I just got to a point where I knew that I could either keep going forward and gain more weight or just get rid of it. I decided to get rid of it







. Maybe I've always had a 29 day cycle but that 15lbs was making it longer.

I've never been at this weight without being on BC pills so we'll see what happens this month. I hope it stays short - more chances to catch an egg.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Good morning everyone!







:yawning:

Good luck, today, Kimberly - I hope your first day back is stellar!







:

I'm just getting ready to go into school, having my cup of coffee (with a side of heating pad and ibupr!)...and hoping for a great day!

So far so good. How's your day been? I only taught my 10am lecture and 3 lessons today, so it's a super light day. Aaaah! I get to go home at 4pm even!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Kimberly- I would get the testing done, I knwo my sister has done much better overall since going to a ND and having it done. Will your ins cover it?


Thanks for the encouragement, Jen. I guess I'll see what the insurance says and then decide.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
kimberly - oh, having an ND sounds like something I would like. I don't live in a very progressive town though. I'm always cold too - does that mean my metabolism is low? Did he give you any techniques to jump start your metabolism?

No he didn't give me any ideas. However, I talked to a gal this morning who has low body temp and is always cold and has low blood pressure. She's TEENY TINY so there's no way she has a low metabolism!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Ugh, I know. Anyone else read the story in the paper yesterday about how caffiene is now defintely linked to greater chance of m/c? It said even before you know you are pg caffiene can be bad. I cut down from 2 cups to one this a.m. and tomorrow I'll cut that back too. Hopefully I'll be nauseous soon that coffee won't even appeal to me.

Yeah I did and it freaked me out. Though I've read in PLENTY of places that you should decrease caffeine intake esp. during early pregnancy. However, there was another brief that said the opposite (or that there wasn't a strong link). So frustrating!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*namaste_mom--*yeah, I avoided lunchmeat my last pregnancy. Actually, it grossed me out anyway (unless cold). Quiznos gave me my first m/s and their commercials made me nearly throw up every time I saw one. I dunno about nitrates--I know the worst food for that is carrots and spinach.

Actually, I've been told that lunch meat just ain't good for anyone. If you're going to eat deli meat during pregnancy you have to nuke it for 20sec. That's all I know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
:CD 1!!!!!!!!!





















:





















:
FINALLY!

So, I guess you can add me to *waiting to O*.







Oh my G-d. Here we go <*takes deep breath*>......

Oh so glad for you!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Good luck, *Olerica*!









Okay girls. When do I start eating pineapple?







:

Oh, and something I learned today....
Milkshakes made with heavy cream instead of milk are bomb diggity.














:

Ok, hating you now just a lil bit!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kgrands* 
Thanks for the congrats on the loss - I just got to a point where I knew that I could either keep going forward and gain more weight or just get rid of it. I decided to get rid of it







. Maybe I've always had a 29 day cycle but that 15lbs was making it longer.

I've never been at this weight without being on BC pills so we'll see what happens this month. I hope it stays short - more chances to catch an egg.

Hey the closer you/we are to the healthy weight range, the better for your overall health. So again, good for you! And hope it helps you catch that egg soon!

Me - well, my boobs were really sensitive in the shower today. They don't bother me when they're in a bra unless they press against something. REALLY tired. And now that I'm back to school full-time, no naps for me. Boo hoo!!!!

So glad to be where I am right now. Even DH is starting to get excited. And of course my body really excites him right now. LoL!
















Kimberly








5w6d - I'LL BE 6 WEEKS TOMORROW! (or I was yesterday)


----------



## heatherh

*namaste_mom* - if you don't want to buy a heating pad, just fill an old sock with rice and tie/sew the end. Stick it in the microwave for 2 - 3 minutes for long-lasting moist warmth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, and something I learned today....
Milkshakes made with heavy cream instead of milk are bomb diggity.














:

And chocolate milk is 10x better with that whole fat milk. he he

*labortrials* - yeah for 6 weeks! woo hoo!


----------



## jmo

yay on cd 1, *chesa*!!!! Your milkshake sounds fab (and I'm kinda hating you just a little bit too














)

*kimberly*, thanks for posting the link about caffiene. Why on earth must the medical/scientific community be so confusing and contradictory??? I'm going to quit coffee when I get a bfp but I'm not going to freak out over a cup during the 2ww (unless someone tells me I should







).

hope your visas come soon, *dreamweaver*!

5dpo....







: I'm obsessively analyzing my boobs (can we resurrect Boob Watch 2008?) With my pregnancy w/ dd I had major sensitivity and my breasts were huge and hard by 7dpo. With the last 2 m/c pregnancies I had no breast changes. Does anyone know if nursing can affect breast changes even after you've weaned? My dd hasn't nursed in a little over a week so we're just recently done. Is it likely that I will have different boob issues post-nursing?


----------



## joshs_girl

JMO - I hearby declare

BOOB WATCH 2008

back on









Cheasa - start pineapple after O


----------



## jmo

thanks, kati!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Does anyone know if nursing can affect breast changes even after you've weaned? My dd hasn't nursed in a little over a week so we're just recently done. Is it likely that I will have different boob issues post-nursing?

Here's the way I look at it... A lactation consultant once told me that a woman's breasts do not actually finish developing/maturing until she becomes pregnant. My breasts have never gone back to the way they were before DD (she nursed for 18 months before she decided to call it quits - that was back in 2004). So, like you, when I was pregnant with DD my boobs were huge and sore (that's what clued me in to being preggers). But with my last 2 pregnancies (m/cs), I had no breast changes, even on progesterone. I'd like to think this is because my boobs didn't have as much work to do to get ready this time around.


----------



## DreamWeaver

: to *Olerica* and *Chesa*, go go go!!

*Kimberly*, YEAH for 6 weeks! Sorry you won't be getting any naps, but there is always the weekends!









ok, and I have a question. I am not charting but I do keep track of my cycle dates. So, for the past few months, my period tends to start slowly. It used to be BAM! it just comes.... and I immediately need a pad. But these last few months, I will notice some red/reddish discharge after I pee, and then maybe a small bit of discharge on my panty, and then a few days more, the period comes full on. Usual? Normal? Crazy? Trouble??







:


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Cheasa - start pineapple after O









*joshs_girl* - why only after O? How much? I'm just munching on a little ever day (and trying to keep DH doing the same even though I doubt *that* will help. he he).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Here's the way I look at it... A lactation consultant once told me that a woman's breasts do not actually finish developing/maturing until she becomes pregnant. My breasts have never gone back to the way they were before DD (she nursed for 18 months before she decided to call it quits - that was back in 2004). So, like you, when I was pregnant with DD my boobs were huge and sore (that's what clued me in to being preggers). But with my last 2 pregnancies (m/cs), I had no breast changes, even on progesterone. I'd like to think this is because my boobs didn't have as much work to do to get ready this time around.









Whoa! I learn the neatest stuff from you guys. So if your first pg results in m/c... same thing and I prob can't rely so heavily as sore bbs being a good sign? Hmm.

OK, ladies. Need some advice. I scheduled my yearly for next week. My doc is cool so I'm hoping to draw on her wisdom to help figure out if we're approaching the TTC about right, if there is more I can/should do, and if I should be more aggressive. Her general thoughts/advice on the situation. I'm trying to formulate my list of questions for her.

For more background, I'm 31. It took 7 cycles of charting when I got pg before. This was with BDing every time within a few days before O, but sometimes only once. I found out I was going to m/c right around 12 weeks, but it took several months to work things out. I did not seek additional medical care beyond the diagnostic ultrasound, so I don't have specific details beyond my charts. Anyway, after that until now we're just starting our 6th cycle where I feel we could reasonably expect to get pg. We're trying a little harder this time, but there have been a few cycles where someone's been sick, etc. And I've O'd late twice - I believe due to stress - other than that my cycles seem to have stabilized. My LP is still longer than it used to be, but this time it was 12 days (shortest since m/c).

I'm generally healthy. I think I'm at the high end of healthy weight for my age. I'm fairly active, but I'm trying to exercise more regularly. I've switched to full fat dairy. My diet is OK. I'm much better about regular, varied veggies than I used to be. I take a PNV and CLO. No OTC drugs. Really, my only vice is Diet Coke, but I've cut back a LOT. Will totally stop soon or when I get a BFP.

So my *actual question* (I had to get to it eventually, right?): *what would you make sure to ask the doc?* I think I'd like to go over my charts and get a feel for what she thinks. I don't really suspect any particular problem. Mostly I'm just worried that the last pg was a fluke. My temps are a little low (normal for me) - I'd like to see if she sees that as a concern.


----------



## joshs_girl

Heather - the pineapple helps with implantation, which is why I ate it. I felt that I was ovulating fine, but that I just needed some help making the egg stick and pineapple helps with that. There's no scientific studies on it, just folklore, but I think Poppy is a good example of how it works









What I think you should ask your doctor...I don't think your temps are too big of a concern. I do think your long cycles could be a problem though. The way my doctor explained it was that the longer it takes you to ovulate, the more confused and weaker the signals from your brain become, which can result in a poor quality ovulation. So I would definitely ask about that. I'd also suggest trying to lose at least ten pounds (or 5% body fat or so, which is a better indicator of health than weight, but I digress.) I just can't explain how much getting in shape has helped me so very much - and I think if Poppy sticks around for 35 more weeks or so, it's because I'm so much healthier now than when I was pg with the twins. I'm not sure how your doctor approaches things - but prepare yourself to hear "Clomid" as it seems to be most doctors' cure for late ovulation.

Getting answers to your question should be as simple as requesting bloodwork on CD3 and (I think) 7DPO.


----------



## xakana

*Chesa*--that's so great!! w00t! Way to go!!

*Kimberly--*I've heard that, too, about lunch meat. I just don't care. I'm at my healthiest living off cereal for breakfast and lunch meat sandwiches. But sodium isn't an issue for me--I have low blood pressure. I think my excess sodium intake is a form of self-medication.

*jmo*--on the contradictory info... it's that we seem to have this need to prove everything is either safe or evil and really--I don't think everything can be categorized that easily. Look at the egg. Which phase is it in right now? Is it bad or good? Because it seems to change every frickin year, lol. Which is why I don't take stock in much of it--I go by how it works with my body. Remember that there's a guy out there who eats 2-3 big macs a day and has a cholesterol of 140 (and weighs only slightly more) and is a skinny little dude. The individual factor needs to be taken into any equation--which is impossible in a broad study.

*dreamweaver*--that sounds like spotting, which, if it lasts 3+ days before AF is supposed to be a sign of low progesterone.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
So I would definitely ask about that. I'd also suggest trying to lose at least ten pounds (or 5% body fat or so, which is a better indicator of health than weight, but I digress.)

So I'm just a freak, lol. I got pregnant and kept it just fine when I was 50 lbs heavier than I am now. But then, I think the fat-phobia stuff is all bunk. When you look at how it all started and why they continued touting 'medical benefits' to losing weight (it all boils down to $$), you stop believing in any of it. It's like the whole Atkins crud--everyone thinking they would lose that great wait and all the carb-haters. My DH lost 80lbs eating nothing but carbs and drinking coffee, caffeinated tea and juice (all no-nos on Atkins). *shrugs* The only benefits I see to weight loss are the ease of movement making exercise (which IS important) easier and more fun, improved self-image and the overall improved mood from both. But medically--they link all those problems to being fat because they test fat people for everything. If they tested skinny people for everything in the exact same way, I'd bet money they'd find nearly the same numbers in most diseases.


----------



## Sam05

Belated HUGE CONGRATS to *chelsc* and woohoo to CD1, *Chesa*!!!

Lurking along, reading about how everyone's doing, enjoying the happy stuff lately.


----------



## heatherh

*joshs_girl* - I sincerely hope that my ND won't push Clomid. I expect she may mention it, but we'll see. I'm pretty sure I don't want to go that route just yet, but if she feels strongly about it I'm open to talking about it. What blood tests are you talking about?

*xakana* - I know what you mean about proving foods are safe or evil. And you're right, it's not that simple! That's why I've focused on trying to eat a variety of things with very little to no processed food and more fruits and veggies. That's sound advice in almost any situation. Sustainable improvement. That said, I think it could be useful to jump start things - that's why I'm focusing on more exercise, but I think it might do my system good to drop a few pounds. In my case, it wouldn't hurt. I just hate to get hung up in the weight thing.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
ok, and I have a question. I am not charting but I do keep track of my cycle dates. So, for the past few months, my period tends to start slowly. It used to be BAM! it just comes.... and I immediately need a pad. But these last few months, I will notice some red/reddish discharge after I pee, and then maybe a small bit of discharge on my panty, and then a few days more, the period comes full on. Usual? Normal? Crazy? Trouble??







:

Huh. I was just wondering this today! I have noticed the same thing with my cycles since my m/cs. Like today I have terrible cramps (sore lower back, achy legs, whole nine yards) and much less bleeding than I would expect for CD1. Sometimes it just starts with a little spotting. It used to be, well, like you said BAM. That gives me even more reason to go with progesterone I guess.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Whoa! I learn the neatest stuff from you guys. So if your first pg results in m/c... same thing and I prob can't rely so heavily as sore bbs being a good sign? Hmm.

Well, I'd imagine that you might still have sore bbs the next time you get pregnant after a first pregnancy loss. It does take several months for the bbs to mature and develop during pregnancy from what I understand. But who knows. Everyone is different.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
So my *actual question* (I had to get to it eventually, right?): *what would you make sure to ask the doc?* I think I'd like to go over my charts and get a feel for what she thinks. I don't really suspect any particular problem. Mostly I'm just worried that the last pg was a fluke. My temps are a little low (normal for me) - I'd like to see if she sees that as a concern.

You've probably already spoken with the doc about this, but I would ask what she thinks may have caused the m/c. And I agree with Katherine about the long cycles. Late ovulation can result in less mature/robust eggs and a weaker corpus luteum production of progesterone to prepare the uterine lining.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Kimberly--*I've heard that, too, about lunch meat. I just don't care. I'm at my healthiest living off cereal for breakfast and lunch meat sandwiches. But sodium isn't an issue for me--I have low blood pressure. I think my excess sodium intake is a form of self-medication.

Bacteria aside, I though it was the nitrites that were the problem for anyone (pregnant or not), not necessary the sodium. The compound sodium nitrite is a preservative, yet also a carcinogenic precursor. For example, some studies report that it significantly increases the risk of pancreatic cancer - the least detectable, most deadly cancer.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, and hi *Sam05*!







Good to see you!

And congrats on 6 weeks *Kimberly*!

*Rach*, how are you doing?


----------



## joshs_girl

The nitrates are in hot dogs actually. The problem with lunch meat is lysteria

Xak - I agree that fat phobia is taking over the world, particularly the medical community. That's why I suggest having your body fat analyzed instead of relying on the scale. I've only lost about five or so pounds since working out, but I've lost over 8% of my body fat. The way I'm built, at my potential skinniest, I'm still going to have a BMI close to the "obese" range which is total bunk. And you know the old saying, for every rule, there's an exception. I met a lady at the bookstore this past weekend who was very very obese, had been on birth control and was twelve weeks pregnant. So while I think there are tons of unhealthy people who get pregnant every single day, including smokers and crack addicts, I think for the majority of people who are struggling with pregnancy loss and IF, getting the healthiest you can be is only going to help your efforts.

Heather - the blood tests I'm referring to are having your FSH tested at CD 3 and crapp, I'm totally spacing out, but there's a test done at 7dpo I believe to measure how good and strong your ovulation was.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
The nitrates are in hot dogs actually. The problem with lunch meat is lysteria

And bacon too and apparently this.
Oh, man do I love bacon. Thankfully, having been a vegetarian for 16 years prevents me from being able to tell the difference between the nitite laden bacon and the nitrite-free.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Heather - the blood tests I'm referring to are having your FSH tested at CD 3 and crapp, I'm totally spacing out, but there's a test done at 7dpo I believe to measure how good and strong your ovulation was.

Is it a progesterone blood draw at 7 dpo? That's what they wanted to do for me. Oh, and LH is a good one to test at CD 3 too, right? So you get the ratio LH:FSH which might explain late ovulation or PCOS or something.

One more pineapple question for our pineapple lady







- should it be fresh or is canned okay?


----------



## joshs_girl

I knew I was missing something Chesa on the testing!

I *think* canned is okay - but I'm of the opinion that fresh is always better! Oh, and if you google it, you see some people say to eat the core, but I didn't, and I still think it worked two times for me.


----------



## chels_c2000

Congrats Chesa on CD1. Hopefully this will be your cycle!!!!!! You are still going to use the soy right?

Last night, DH and I came up with a nickname for our baby, Little Blue Bird. We choose it because my favorite children's song is Zipadee-Do-Da which talks about a blue bird being on your shoulder. When I was a Nanny we sang this song all the time and when we had a great day we would always call it a Zipadee-Do-Da day. This Little Blue Bird is going to have tons of Zipadee-Do-Da days.

So I went to the OB today. I was really frustrated and I had a hard time not crying. They are not going to do anything differently this time than last. I will not have an u/s until 8 wks. I really want an u/s before then!!!! but they don't want to budge unless I am having spotting or cramping. I meet with a new nurse practioner and she didn't even have my chart in front of her. She had to ask me lots of questions about the miscarriage. I wanted to tell her to read my chart. Then I am due for a pap and they want to do one right away. For some reason, I am just not comfortable doing that right now. Is there any risk in having a pap while pregnant? They did do a blood draw and I will be able to call tom for the results. They weren't going to do a second blood draw but after pleading my case they agreed to next Mon. DH thinks that the office stresses me out to much and I should think about changing doctors. I just don't know what to do. I am trying not to stress out to much.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
*kimberly*, thanks for posting the link about caffiene. Why on earth must the medical/scientific community be so confusing and contradictory??? I'm going to quit coffee when I get a bfp but I'm not going to freak out over a cup during the 2ww (unless someone tells me I should







).

I think it's fun for the media to stress out out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Kimberly*, YEAH for 6 weeks! Sorry you won't be getting any naps, but there is always the weekends!









ok, and I have a question. I am not charting but I do keep track of my cycle dates. So, for the past few months, my period tends to start slowly. It used to be BAM! it just comes.... and I immediately need a pad. But these last few months, I will notice some red/reddish discharge after I pee, and then maybe a small bit of discharge on my panty, and then a few days more, the period comes full on. Usual? Normal? Crazy? Trouble??







:

Umm sounds like your AF isn't "productive". You might try herbs that are known to be emmenagogues (menstrual promoters). A couple that Susan Weed mentions (that I've heard of) are ginger, black cohosh (I was on this before I got my BFP), blue cohosh, pennyroyal (NOT a good one if you're ttc or pregnant). The other ones I hadn't heard of or I know are endangered species. My herbalist was suggesting that I drink ginger tea to help get my period moving along - she says it brings "heat" to the uterus, probably increases bloodflow to the female organs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sam05* 
Lurking along, reading about how everyone's doing, enjoying the happy stuff lately.

HOWDY Sam!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Well, I'd imagine that you might still have sore bbs the next time you get pregnant after a first pregnancy loss. It does take several months for the bbs to mature and develop during pregnancy from what I understand. But who knows. Everyone is different.

My boobs are plenty mature and they're pretty darned sensitive right now. LoL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I *think* canned is okay - but I'm of the opinion that fresh is always better! Oh, and if you google it, you see some people say to eat the core, but I didn't, and I still think it worked two times for me.

Actually FROZEN fruits and veggies are the most fresh because they're preserved/frozen when they're still chock full of vitamins. So unless you have a pineapple tree in your backyard or live somewhere that pineapple is local (and if you do, then I'm coming to visit), it's probably safe to say that the "fresh" pineapple at the grocery store is anything BUT fresh!

Sleeeeeepy me is going to bed. Wahoo! 8:30pm. Gotta take advantage of it while I DON'T have hours of grading and course prep to accomplish!

Nightie night!







Kimberly


----------



## momoftworedheads

Chesa-Congrats on AF!







s

Kimberly- Happy week 6! Hoping and praying for a sticky wee one for you!!!!







:







:







:

Kati-You are a wealth of information! I will have to go and get some pineapple in the next few days!!








s to everyone here!

Take care and have a good night!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Here's the way I look at it... A lactation consultant once told me that a woman's breasts do not actually finish developing/maturing until she becomes pregnant. My breasts have never gone back to the way they were before DD (she nursed for 18 months before she decided to call it quits - that was back in 2004). So, like you, when I was pregnant with DD my boobs were huge and sore (that's what clued me in to being preggers). But with my last 2 pregnancies (m/cs), I had no breast changes, even on progesterone. I'd like to think this is because my boobs didn't have as much work to do to get ready this time around.









ooohh, very interesting! thanks!

*chels* - love the nickname!! Keep on growing Little Blue Bird!!!

Am I too late to eat the pineapple (5 dpo)? I'm going to have some right now just in case.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*joshs_girl* - I sincerely hope that my ND won't push Clomid. I expect she may mention it, but we'll see. I'm pretty sure I don't want to go that route just yet, but if she feels strongly about it I'm open to talking about it. What blood tests are you talking about?

*xakana* - I know what you mean about proving foods are safe or evil. And you're right, it's not that simple! That's why I've focused on trying to eat a variety of things with very little to no processed food and more fruits and veggies. That's sound advice in almost any situation.

Very true!

Quote:

I just hate to get hung up in the weight thing.
Exactly--and weight isn't what should matter. For me, 160 would be an ideal I don't know if I could reach. It would still be 'overweight' by doctors' charts, but I'd be at the smallest I could be without surgery to remove bones or muscle, lol.

*Chesa*--I don't know. Unfortunately, it's too late to ask my mother's father if he ate a lot of lunch meat (he died of pancreatic cancer). I'm not worried, though. Honestly, everything causes some kind of cancer. With it being 3 deep in my family (I'm the only adult not to have had it or pre-cancer at this point) I'm either going to get it or I'm not. In the meantime, enjoying the time I'm here is what's most important. Oh, and nitrate and nitrite aren't the same--nitrite is deadly--it's what nitrates turn into in babies under 6 months because they have a bacteria adults don't and causes nitrite poisoning.

*Katherine*--that's totally true. Every little bit helps.

*Chels*--most women get a pap their first prenatal visit. I refused mine and will again this time. I'm also refusing all ultrasounds for the first 19 weeks. Honestly, part of me believes that's what killed Lost









*Pineapple*--Canning removes some of the nature of pineapple that makes it effective. However, if you're eating enough of it, lol, it probably doesn't matter.

*Me*--I feel like throwing up... is it from my horrid migraine (and Lilly rapelled off the couch using my hair earlier and has been screaming in joy and toddler frustration for most of the evening--this migraine is going to kill me)? Is it something else? No more sign of AF... that could be good, or it could be a sneak attack. I'm officially 'late'. AF should have been here by now. I'm 14DPO. I've only been 14DPO without AF twice. *sigh* But I'm only just today starting my 2WW. Monkeysnot.


----------



## joshs_girl

Chels - I love your name! I refused a pap with my twins on my first visit. I had been spotting and was concerned the pap would only make it worse. I'm glad I did. You're totally okay to refuse it.

I'd think of changing providers as well - like your DH suggested. After all, they need to do everything to make you comfortable, and it sounds like that is not the case with them.

JMO - I started at 4dpo - so get on it









Xak - your chart is looking good!







:

I'm going for my third and hopefully final blood draw today.


----------



## fallriverfox

OPK+









Husband sick









One or the other of us has been sick for the last 4-5 months. I can't wait for winter to be over







:

Good luck with your blood draw joshs_girl!


----------



## apmama2myboo

wow so much has happened since i last checked in here!
congrats chels and kimberly and anyone else i've missed! hope you're all doing well.

i love pineapple, so now i have a reason to love it even more by the sounds of it







we'll see....

my update. on day 9 of my progesterone pills, one day left and it can't be over with soon enough. The mood swings are terrible, but the fact that i have no appetite but my midsection is full and nasty feeling and bloaty, that is not cool. I can just tell that this period is going to be hellish, maybe the worst ever, i know it's been building up and i'm very much not looking forward to it. I've been doing yoga which helps with some of my problems, and i have some pinot noir for when the yoga doesn't cover it







still. have been having bad AF type cramps for about 5 days now, and waiting for AF to just show up and get on with it already









i just found out my friend who is due this summer, is having a girl. i'm happy for her, but sad for me still. trying to move on.

hope you're all staying healthy and doing well! maybe in february i can finally start ttc....


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Chesa*--I don't know. Unfortunately, it's too late to ask my mother's father if he ate a lot of lunch meat (he died of pancreatic cancer). I'm not worried, though. Honestly, everything causes some kind of cancer. With it being 3 deep in my family (I'm the only adult not to have had it or pre-cancer at this point) I'm either going to get it or I'm not. In the meantime, enjoying the time I'm here is what's most important. Oh, and nitrate and nitrite aren't the same--nitrite is deadly--it's what nitrates turn into in babies under 6 months because they have a bacteria adults don't and causes nitrite poisoning.

Yeah, I hear you about the cancer thing. With the exception of one person, everyone who has passed away in my family died because of cancer. At some point we've got to stop worrying and do the best we can. We are constantly bombarded with information about how this will hurt you or that will hurt you. It used to drive me nuts! Now I just eliminate most processed foods and toxic cleaners in our home and leave the rest up to fate. The lunch meat thing did sort of freak me out though, since they are indeed nitrites, not nitrates, that are in it. And for me it triggers migraines (along with sulfites and chocolate. Bummer!!) Apparently the USDA even tried to ban it, but the meat industry won. But everything in moderation, right? A little can't hurt too much.

I'm sorry to hear about your migraine. They are just awful! But hey, it could be a pregnancy symptom!!







: Have you tried using a HeadOn stick? They have one for migraines and it actually has helped me!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I'm going for my third and hopefully final blood draw today.

Good luck today! Thinking of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
OPK+









Husband sick









One or the other of us has been sick for the last 4-5 months. I can't wait for winter to be over







:

Oh, no! I'm sorry to hear about DH. Maybe you can offer him a little healing?


----------



## boobs4milk

since you all are experts on the reproductive works, i need to ask a question about recurrent yeast infections.

i've had a few in the past, but they are seeming to come almost every month just before af? i get itchy and my cm is thick and *sometimes* chunky.

the cycle that started with the m/c is when all of this started. i called into the dr. and he ordered diflucan. i took one and did a 7 day monostat. i had my period and was normal for the next month. three months after the m/c i went in for more testing and a pap and was told that i had bacterial vaginosis and a raging yeast infection. i was put on a very strong antibiotic and told to do two (2) three-day monostats. i got my period after the first 3 day and ended up starting acidopholus 1 cap/day and the itching/chuncky cm went away. i was also told to stop checking cm because i was introducing the yeast into the vagina this way.

that was my sept. cycle, i didn't check cp/cm in nov, but was still having the yeast symptoms. i checked cp/cm in dec and had the yeast symptoms, the same thing this month. the weird thing is: the symptoms usually don't start until 8-10 dpo and clear away with af.

so, anyone know what i can do, short of going back to the dr? how much acidopholus can i take? are there any other treatments for yeast? should i try two consecutive treatments with the 3 day monostat?

thanks in advance for any advice/help!








s and baby wishes,
jen


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
OPK+








Husband sick








One or the other of us has been sick for the last 4-5 months. I can't wait for winter to be over







:

oh, bummer, mama...maybe if you tell him you'll do all the work (and then make him some soup)?

*xak* sorry about the migrane....hope it's a pg sign, though.

*jen(b4m)* I have no idea on the yeast infection thing, but that sounds horrible. What a pain to deal w/ that every month. I think I'd go see your dr again just to see if it's something different.


----------



## namaste_mom

jmo - I hope you'll be nauseous too. Boob watch, hee hee

DreamWeaver - I believe there is healing too. I just don't know when I'll feel better. I'm glad to be out of the first 2 months but I told my husband last night that I would like to fast forward to May so that there would be more time since Norah's death. I don't know about your af question but would like to know the answer. My first one after Norah was like that but no full blown af.

xak - carrots are bad for nitrates? I love carrots. I also love to eat spinach in my salad. Do you think organic carrots and spinach have nitrates?

Chesa - yeah for CD1; whats this about pineapple, I missed it.

Katie - so glad that your job is going well. Congrats on losing the weight.

Kimberly - can you ask your ND next time you see him about low metabolism. Since Norah's birth, I've suspected that mine has bottomed out and I'm looking for way to get it going again. Do you nuke it for 20 sec and eat it or can you let it cool?

Heatherh - that is good idea. I don't know how to sew so I would definitely have to tie the end. I don't have an answer to your question about what to ask the docs...I'm not very good with docs.

Kati - pineapple after ovulation or orgasm, which O? I think I just got the answer after reading more, it is ovulation. What is your profession? You sound like you are in the medical field.

Fallriverfox - can DH be a trooper and tough it out even if he is sick?

Jen(b4m) - I don't know much about yeast infections. I do know that they are caused by excess moisture. Here is a tmi answer, I got one after Norah was born because I was wearing a pantiliner all of the time and it was trapping moisture. So, I stopped that when I could and also change underwear&#8230;.alot. This helped out a lot. Also, the doctor gave me a one time pill that was anti-fungi&#8230;I'm not sure if this was the acidopholus you referred to or something else.

I just spent an hour catching up and the MDC server seems to be sssslllloooowwww, geez, I'm supposed to be working, hehe


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*dreamweaver*--that sounds like spotting, which, if it lasts 3+ days before AF is supposed to be a sign of low progesterone.

dang. what does that imply, and what can I do?







I do tend to spot for 2-3 days, though not longer.

*chels*,







to you! I am so sorry that OB visit did not go over well. They seem pushy and insensitive, and not too compassionate at all! You shd really consider changing OB if you do not feel cared for, you deserve the right to be well cared for! Hang in there, and I am thinking good thoughts for Little Blue Bird!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Umm sounds like your AF isn't "productive". You might try herbs that are known to be emmenagogues (menstrual promoters). A couple that Susan Weed mentions (that I've heard of) are ginger, black cohosh (I was on this before I got my BFP), blue cohosh, pennyroyal (NOT a good one if you're ttc or pregnant). The other ones I hadn't heard of or I know are endangered species. My herbalist was suggesting that I drink ginger tea to help get my period moving along - she says it brings "heat" to the uterus, probably increases bloodflow to the female organs.

That's really crappy to hear, but better to know now than later! Thanks, Kimberly, I will go get some ginger tea later, after my interview with the CNM!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I'm going for my third and hopefully final blood draw today.

Good luck with that Kati!!







:

*fallriverfox*, sorry to hear about all that sickness! Lots of honey with lemon for everyone!







: everyone get strong and healthy!!

*boobs4milk*, I have no answers for you, just


----------



## DreamWeaver

erm, what is BOOB Watch, really??









*namaste_mom*, I hear you about wanting time to fast forward! I felt EXACTLY the same!! But I also know that sitting with the pain and grief is the way to heal. As someone said, the best way to get over pain is *through* it. I know, it sounds awful, but having read tons the last months, I can see how an incomplete grieving can cause more pain later. It is a hard place to be in, but you are not alone!!








You mentioned also about your af and metabolism.... health can be gravely compromised after such a traumatic event. You know what I had? I had difficulty losing weight AND I had major teeth pain! Really awful ones. I was in pain rolling on the floor, could not sleep, could not eat... one dentist told me I need a root canal (on 3 teeth btw) although NOTHING was showing on the x-rays, on my gums. in fact, my gums were very healthy! then one dentist asked if I had been under a lot of stress? He said my teeth shows a lot of grinding marks; I was probably grinding at night to release all those grief and tension. Then someone told me lack of rest, good nutrition, stress and grief can deplete one's adrenals, and one side-effect is teeth-grinding at night! I had a night-guard made to protect my teeth and started back on my yoga and became more conscious of my diet.
Long story short, take care of your health! Pregnancy is hard on the body, and to experience a loss at the end of it really messes everything up. Actually, to me, everything is still really messed up.... it's like nothing will EVER be right again. But.... the road ahead is long, take good care! My heart aches for you.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
since you all are experts on the reproductive works, i need to ask a question about recurrent yeast infections.....so, anyone know what i can do, short of going back to the dr? how much acidopholus can i take? are there any other treatments for yeast? should i try two consecutive treatments with the 3 day monostat?

Sorry to hear about this, Jen. I had a similar issue after my last m/c in October. And the yeast infection did seem to come at certain times in my cycle, so I am sure it was hormonally influenced as we were not BDing at the time. I tried everything from Monistat, to an herbal Yeast Balance regime, to acidophilus pills, to putting syringe-fulls of yogurt up in there. It only got better when I started eating Dannon Activia yogurt. It has a culture in it that is different than regular yogurt or acidophilus supplements. I haven't had a problem since. HTH!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Chesa - yeah for CD1; whats this about pineapple, I missed it.

It occurred to Katherine (joshs_girl) that she conceived the twins while in Thailand and eating lots of pineapple. So she did some research and sure enough, there is some stuff out there that says it may help with implantation. So she started eating it again after O last cycle and bingo! She is pregnant!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Whoa, top of page!!!






















:





















:







:ba nana







:

Maybe this is a sign we are going to get our visa!














:

ok, I'm getting out of your faces for a while now!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
And for me it triggers migraines (along with sulfites and chocolate. Bummer!!) Apparently the USDA even tried to ban it, but the meat industry won. But everything in moderation, right? A little can't hurt too much.

I'm sorry to hear about your migraine. They are just awful! But hey, it could be a pregnancy symptom!!







: Have you tried using a HeadOn stick? They have one for migraines and it actually has helped me!









Really, it has nitrites? Whoa, that's different. Dangit, why can't they just make things safer instead of banning? If we'd just work at eliminating what's bad and replacing it with something safer/better (and maybe even cheaper! one doesn't know unless one tries) then... bah, everything would be better. And that bites about your migraines. And yes, migraines are something I get as a pregnancy symptom. Thankfully, they go away at the same time as the heart problems. I haven't tried headon, but I avoid basically everything when I'm pregnant. This was bad enough that I took tylenol, but I don't know if it did anything. Ibuprofen works just fine, but... yeah. Not safe for pregnancy.

*Fallriverfox*--good luck!! Remember that a +OPK means egg tomorrow, so BD both today and tomorrow (if DH feels up to it, of course)!

*namaste mom*--I'm pretty sure the nitrates in carrots and spinach are bad for us. They're just toxic to little babies (and makes me glad I don't give solids for at least 6 months) before that bacteria goes away. ... Or not.

Okay, you gals made me look this up:

"Sodium nitrite is used for the curing of meat because it prevents bacterial growth and, in a reaction with the meat's myoglobin, gives the product a desirable dark red color. Because of the toxicity of nitrite (the lethal dose of nitrite for humans is about 22 mg per kg body weight), the maximum allowed nitrite concentration in meat products is 200 ppm. Under certain conditions, especially during cooking, nitrites in meat can react with degradation products of amino acids, forming nitrosamines, which are known carcinogens."

So that's what they removed from the meat in our stores--which, of course, makes it look even more disgusting, lol (which is hard on us carnivores







)

It goes on to say that certain bacteria makes nitric oxide, so maybe that's what the nitrite poisoning is... or maybe their bacteria just makes a LOT of nitrite...

In regards to Nitrate:

"In inorganic chemistry, a nitrate is a salt of nitric acid with an ion composed of one nitrogen and three oxygen atoms (NO3−). In organic chemistry the esters of nitric acid and various alcohols are called nitrates. Nitrate from food, especially vegetables, is converted in the human digestive tract to nitrite which reacts with amines to form carcinogenic nitrosamines."

Going on to the carcinogen...

"Nitrosamines are produced from nitrites and secondary amines, which often occur in the form of proteins. Their formation can occur only under certain conditions, including strongly acidic conditions such as that of the human stomach. High temperatures, as in frying, can also enhance the formation of nitrosamines."

"Nitrosamines are found in many foodstuffs, especially beer, fish, and fish byproducts, and also in meat and cheese products preserved with nitrite pickling salt. The U.S. government established limits on the amount of nitrites used in meat products in order to decrease cancer risk in the population. There are also rules about adding ascorbic acid or related compounds to meat, because they inhibit nitrosamine formation."

So, there's the science lesson for today. I'm going to continue in another reply


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
dang. what does that imply, and what can I do?







I do tend to spot for 2-3 days, though not longer.

Well, it would imply you have a progesterone problem, lol, and would want to consider using progesterone during the beginning of your pregnancy to help sustain it. Have you tried Vitex? I can't keep track of who has, who hasn't, who it worked for and who it crapped up, lol. It worked for me, faster than it was even supposed to, to get my LP in a good place. I spot for about 4-18 hours before actual bleeding. And it doesn't count until it's flow (on your panty/product so that you need a feminine product) for CD1. But any longer than that is a reason to talk to a doctor for some assistance. *hugs*

*Me*--So, I was going to ask if, since my 2WW is a little different, if I should stop temping, but I had a minute amount of spotting when I wiped. Now I'm paranoid. Could it be implantation spotting this late? No... *sigh* Could just be oddness, or maybe I was seeing things because I was looking for them (there was none when I wiped again). But I was also thinking about testing early, so now that's totally out. Definite sign for 'no'.

So I'll keep temping at least a few more days. i don't know about today's--I didn't get a full hour of sleep last night--Lilly couldn't stay asleep.


----------



## xakana

Anyone else think I might have ovulated on CD21 (despite fluid--I was sick, which could have messed it up), making me 11DPO?

I've had two dreams now where I'm pregnant, by the by.


----------



## boobs4milk

thank you for the help, ladies!!!!








:


----------



## namaste_mom

Dreamweaver - I've been grinding my teeth too!!! I had bad headaches and realized that at night my jaws were clenched and my hands too. My hands ache in the morning because I'm making fists. I'm trying to relax them both when I realize that I'm doing it. I haven't gotten a night guard made for my teeth yet but if I don't stop doing it soon; I probably will. I agree that nutrition is important; yet, I could really care less about nutrition. I know for the first two weeks I forgot to eat. I think that is what depressed my metabolism. That and my body doesn't seem to realize it doesn't need to pack on the weight anymore. My body doesn't seem to realize that I'm not breastfeeding and I am not pregnant. I exercise at least every other day and try to do it 5 days a week. But, sometimes I still feel toxic...so tired, so sad, so yucky. I really am trying to be better to myself and get into shape but it is hard when I don't really care.

Chesa - thanks for the info on the pineapple. I might have to try that when/if we ttc.

xak - you are a wealth of information...


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Heatherh - that is good idea. I don't know how to sew so I would definitely have to tie the end.

*namaste_mom* - I know how to sew, but mine is tied. It's easy. Just make sure it doesn't come untied. That'd be, umm, messy.









*xakana* - I'm thinking FF is right...


----------



## Sioko

I'm gonna try the pineapple thing too....







:

Tomorrow is apparently my DH and my anniversary I'm hoping to BD that evening too and start the marathon to O you know??









*Here's a question every body;*
How do you BD with a partner who often has back problems lately??? He slipped on ice and kinda slid down some metal stairs but caught himself. Now he gets these siatica-like pains down the backs of both legs....

It ticks me off, cause that back-pain is a threat to conception. I want it gone. I hate that back pain like a personal nemisis against me and my goals. Grrrrr......


----------



## xakana

*Heather*--I'm hoping FF is right. CD21 would be more normal for me (and I BDed then), but CD18 would mean I'm further along, which is a much better thing, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
How do you BD with a partner who often has back problems lately???

Does it hurt him to lie on his back? Can you be on top or is that too jarring? That would be all I'd think of. Um, get him started and right before he's done, pop on? Not the best for you, I know, but that way, his back isn't jarred (and I sympathize with sciatica, I have the worst sciatic pain, especially since Lilly bashed my tailbone trying to get out) and he can take care of you after (or before, or both, lol).

*namaste mom*--I can't not look things up. It's compulsive, lol. And I do overshare info, so sorry if I'm being a little annoying right now. I'm just nervous and excited.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Dreamweaver - I've been grinding my teeth too!!! I had bad headaches and realized that at night my jaws were clenched and my hands too. My hands ache in the morning because I'm making fists. I'm trying to relax them both when I realize that I'm doing it. I haven't gotten a night guard made for my teeth yet but if I don't stop doing it soon; I probably will. I agree that nutrition is important; yet, I could really care less about nutrition. I know for the first two weeks I forgot to eat. I think that is what depressed my metabolism. That and my body doesn't seem to realize it doesn't need to pack on the weight anymore. My body doesn't seem to realize that I'm not breastfeeding and I am not pregnant. I exercise at least every other day and try to do it 5 days a week. But, sometimes I still feel toxic...so tired, so sad, so yucky. I really am trying to be better to myself and get into shape but it is hard when I don't really care.









You have to try, even if it's hard.... I was also having very bad headaches. Look into the nightguard thing... when the grinding goes on for a long time it starts to irritate teeth nerves and will give you BAD pain in the teeth. you do NOT want to experience that, it's really awful.
I hear you on all those negative feelings...







but it is not going to stay like this forever. Take care!!!


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Here's a question every body;*
How do you BD with a partner who often has back problems lately???

What is the most comfortable position for him? Bad positions? Give us a little more info and we can help you find a comfortable position


----------



## momoftworedheads

Hello all!

Kati-Hope your bloodwork went well.







s!

Xak-you are a wealth of knowledge.

Namaste mom- hugs and prayers to you. Thinking of you.








s to everyone else that needs them.

I have 2 questions. One is about OPK's. I got a faint 2nd line, would you still take that as positive or not?

Two, based on my cycles, and the fact that I'm not completely regular, I figured out my O dates based on a 28, 32 and 35 day cycle which means I would O anywhere from the 22nd to the 29th. Would you BD every day or every other? I missed yesterday, I fell asleep while waiting for the laundry.

Take care all, I'll catch uo and post again later tonight.

Love and prayers,
Jen
"The love you take is equal to the love you make."


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 







erm, what is BOOB Watch, really??

















oh just us obsessively checking our boobs for any possible pg symptom...starting like 3 seconds after O...and listing these said symptoms for group analyzation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
*Here's a question every body;*
How do you BD with a partner who often has back problems lately??? He slipped on ice and kinda slid down some metal stairs but caught himself. Now he gets these siatica-like pains down the backs of both legs....
It ticks me off, cause that back-pain is a threat to conception. I want it gone. I hate that back pain like a personal nemisis against me and my goals. Grrrrr......









hmm, I'm thinking you on top would be the least amount of strain for him?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Would you BD every day or every other? I missed yesterday, I fell asleep while waiting for the laundry.

Well, we did the every day thing and I wouldn't really recommend it. Several ppl have told me (after the fact) that every other day is better as every day can diminish even a normal sperm count. Every other day ensures lots of good, strong swimmers.

6dpo...







:...still too early to test, right?


----------



## joshs_girl

BOOB WATCH 2008

I have my first booby vein! Well, Big Daddy thinks he might have noticed it before, but I don't think so. Let the road mapping begin!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
I have 2 questions. One is about OPK's. I got a faint 2nd line, would you still take that as positive or not?

Two, based on my cycles, and the fact that I'm not completely regular, I figured out my O dates based on a 28, 32 and 35 day cycle which means I would O anywhere from the 22nd to the 29th. Would you BD every day or every other? I missed yesterday, I fell asleep while waiting for the laundry.

Thanks







OPKs--no. A line is not a line with OPKs, it has to be as dark as or darker than the control line. BD however much is comfortable for you. Or if you're trying for a specific gender--every day for a boy, every other day for a girl (better chances for, that is--you have to be willing to fail for the month to have the best chances, which you don't want to do when you're just trying to TTC!).

Okay, boob watch 2008? Nursing is driving me nuts. Not the "I want to get up and move" nuts, but the "ow, will you stop that?" nuts. Hoping it passes, because I _will_ get used to this, but I don't wanna (makes CLW harder, that's for sure)!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Exactly--and weight isn't what should matter. For me, 160 would be an ideal I don't know if I could reach. It would still be 'overweight' by doctors' charts, but I'd be at the smallest I could be without surgery to remove bones or muscle, lol.
*Me*--I feel like throwing up... is it from my horrid migraine (and Lilly rapelled off the couch using my hair earlier and has been screaming in joy and toddler frustration for most of the evening--this migraine is going to kill me)? Is it something else? No more sign of AF... that could be good, or it could be a sneak attack. I'm officially 'late'. AF should have been here by now. I'm 14DPO. I've only been 14DPO without AF twice. *sigh* But I'm only just today starting my 2WW. Monkeysnot.

160 is about my ideal weight too. I'm 5'10"+ and that puts me at a size 8. I was about there last spring and then got pregnant, lost, got pregnant, lost, got pregnant, so unfortunately I started this pregnancy at about 175! EEeeeeek!

Hmmmmm . . .







I dunno. Maybe you're pregnant!?!?!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Chels - I love your name! I refused a pap with my twins on my first visit. I had been spotting and was concerned the pap would only make it worse. I'm glad I did. You're totally okay to refuse it.

I'd think of changing providers as well - like your DH suggested. After all, they need to do everything to make you comfortable, and it sounds like that is not the case with them.

I'm going for my third and hopefully final blood draw today.

Cool, final blood draw! Let us know.

CHELS! No they don't need to do a pap right this second. And there is very little justification for internal exams during pregnancy anyway. So just tell them no. Some docs say that sex, internals, etc. can't disturb a pregnancy, but my hubby's balls aren't blue for no good reason.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
OPK+









Husband sick









One or the other of us has been sick for the last 4-5 months. I can't wait for winter to be over







:

Good luck with your blood draw joshs_girl!

So . . . yer sick . . . and you can't have sex because why???









Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmama2myboo* 
wow so much has happened since i last checked in here!
congrats chels and kimberly and anyone else i've missed! hope you're all doing well.

my update. on day 9 of my progesterone pills, one day left and it can't be over with soon enough. The mood swings are terrible, but the fact that i have no appetite but my midsection is full and nasty feeling and bloaty, that is not cool. I can just tell that this period is going to be hellish, maybe the worst ever, i know it's been building up and i'm very much not looking forward to it. I've been doing yoga which helps with some of my problems, and i have some pinot noir for when the yoga doesn't cover it







still. have been having bad AF type cramps for about 5 days now, and waiting for AF to just show up and get on with it already









Thanks girl. Sorry the prog is making you feel crappy. No fun! Have an extra glass of pinot for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
since you all are experts on the reproductive works, i need to ask a question about recurrent yeast infections.

Jen, some women really don't handle sugar well. I'm thinking that since acidophilus and monistat and that stuff aren't working for you that you may need to eliminate sugar and simple starches from your diet. Ugh!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Kimberly - can you ask your ND next time you see him about low metabolism. Since Norah's birth, I've suspected that mine has bottomed out and I'm looking for way to get it going again. Do you nuke it for 20 sec and eat it or can you let it cool?

I think you can let it cool. Should be fine, I suppose. Remember too that our moms all probably ate bologni and stuff when they were preg with us, and there were no microwaves. Well, not when I was a kid anyway.

I don't know if I"ll be seeing that ND again, but if so, I'll be sure to ask.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Me*--So, I was going to ask if, since my 2WW is a little different, if I should stop temping, but I had a minute amount of spotting when I wiped. Now I'm paranoid. Could it be implantation spotting this late? No... *sigh* Could just be oddness, or maybe I was seeing things because I was looking for them (there was none when I wiped again). But I was also thinking about testing early, so now that's totally out. Definite sign for 'no'.

No, I'd keep temping!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Anyone else think I might have ovulated on CD21 (despite fluid--I was sick, which could have messed it up), making me 11DPO?

I've had two dreams now where I'm pregnant, by the by.

No, I think FF has it right.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
I'm gonna try the pineapple thing too....







:

Tomorrow is apparently my DH and my anniversary I'm hoping to BD that evening too and start the marathon to O you know??









*Here's a question every body;*
How do you BD with a partner who often has back problems lately??? He slipped on ice and kinda slid down some metal stairs but caught himself. Now he gets these siatica-like pains down the backs of both legs....

It ticks me off, cause that back-pain is a threat to conception. I want it gone. I hate that back pain like a personal nemisis against me and my goals. Grrrrr......









Ooo, BD fest. Have fun. Umm, the sciatica-like pains could be caused by spinal subluxations. I didn't actually have sciatica - I had a very outa whack spine!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Two, based on my cycles, and the fact that I'm not completely regular, I figured out my O dates based on a 28, 32 and 35 day cycle which means I would O anywhere from the 22nd to the 29th. Would you BD every day or every other? I missed yesterday, I fell asleep while waiting for the laundry.

Jen, we don't usually BD every day when ttc. In fact, we only BDed 2ce last cycle, poor DH, a couple of days apart and I ended up pregnant. Go figure!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I have my first booby vein! Well, Big Daddy thinks he might have noticed it before, but I don't think so. Let the road mapping begin!

LoL! So now I'll have to watch for that too.







I think I'm actually gonna have to sleep in a bra tonight.

My "concern" today - I've had a LOT of CM today. I remember that before the last m/c I had more CM. My lower abdomen is pretty achy. Not crampy just achy. Trying to remind myself that all is well. Just hate all the durned CM. (I too need to cut down on the sugar, I'm afraid.)

So sad. It's 7:40pm and I'm counting the minutes 'til I can go to bed.








Kimberly


----------



## chels_c2000

Just wanted to give you an update from today.

Today I called to get my results and it took five hours for them to call me back. My ob called me with my levels. HCG was 580 and progestorone was 25.7. He said that we good and wanted me to have another blood draw next Tues. I am concerned that he said he wants to do another blood draw are these numbers low. I was 4wks 3 days at the blood draw. I am so confused since the Nurse practioner told me that was not the typical way that they handle it. I know the NP wasd new so maybe she is not up on the policy there. I wish I was thinking and asked him a few more questions. I will say that these levels are a high than my previous pregnancy. MY last pregnancy my levels at 4wks 2d were hcg-59 and progesterone- 21. I guess we will see.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
My "concern" today - I've had a LOT of CM today. I remember that before the last m/c I had more CM.

Excess CM is totally normal early in pregnancy. The majority of women in my last DDC had it (I wasn't in a DDC that early with Lilly and I'm avoiding joining one right now because it would be too depressing if I had to leave again). And not all of them were sugar junkies (I am on a chocolate binge right now and I'm still lacking CM), so a little indulging, unless you're diabetic, isn't going to hurt you







It's worse if you're getting your sugar from soda or the like.


----------



## labortrials

Thanks, Xak! It's a ridiculous amount of CM, so I think I'm fine. LoL! And no, I don't really drink soda esp. since getting pregnant. My vice is still coffee. At least today I had 1/2 & 1/2 in the morning and decaf at lunch! Otherwise it's just herbal tea and water! Nothin' fancy!

Gawsh, I really should go to bed. I just know my opportunities to SLEEEEP are going to be so limited the further into the semester I get! So far I'm having a great time. I always love seeing the students when they return for Spring. It's really "comfortable" at this point in the year. And a group of freshman girls asked me to coach their quartet ensemble. Yay! That's gonna be fun!! They're all from my theory class, so I'm happy to get some confirmation that they don't hate my guts.









G'night!







Kimberly


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
HCG was 580 and progestorone was 25.7.

Your hCG is BEAUTIFUL! Higher than what they look for, actually (maybe twins? hehehe, just teasing!) At 4 weeks, it's 5 - 426 mIU/ml that they're looking for. I'd share a site on it (that says not to make assumptions based on just one reading and that hCG levels shouldn't be taken too seriously, either) but it mentions bad things that happen during pregnancy that you don't need to read about. And it says that levels are rechecked if you have a history of miscarriage, so that's why the extra check--it's not normal in a mom who's never had a m/c.


----------



## xakana

*Kimberly*--how exciting! And look at you, stealing the top of the page luck







See? You have nothing to worry about!! Oh, and I can see that you're still online.


----------



## labortrials

Top o page again! Happy Dance!!!





























:







:














:: peace:





















:





















:uke







:

LoL! The last guy is surfing the puke. Ok that's totally immature!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
LoL! The last guy is surfing the puke. Ok that's totally immature!

ROFL!!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
BOOB WATCH 2008
I have my first booby vein! Well, Big Daddy thinks he might have noticed it before, but I don't think so. Let the road mapping begin!
















Yay for boob veins!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Okay,boob watch 2008? Nursing is driving me nuts. Not the "I want to get up and move" nuts, but the "ow, will you stop that?" nuts. Hoping it passes, because I _will_ get used to this, but I don't wanna (makes CLW harder, that's for sure)!

um...total pg sign, mama!!!

*chels*, your #'s are awesome!!!! Honestly, I'm not liking your drs office right now...seems like they is unnecessarily stressing you out. Are there any other OB's or mw's you can interview?

I'm feeling super tired tonight....might just be because I had two 2.5 yr olds all day today....or might be something else....







:


----------



## Sioko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 

Does it hurt him to lie on his back? Can you be on top or is that too jarring? That would be all I'd think of. Um, get him started and right before he's done, pop on? Not the best for you, I know, but that way, his back isn't jarred (and I sympathize with sciatica, I have the worst sciatic pain, especially since Lilly bashed my tailbone trying to get out) and he can take care of you after (or before, or both, lol).

[

He hasn't said it does, so I suppose not. So with the sciatica it would be the jarring that would cause pain? So if we try and take it slow, then that shouldn't hurt him? I'll suggest it....

My second babe pushed by my tail bone so hard and fast that she was born with her face all bruised purple, poor thing, she had a sign on her bassinet that said "My face is bruised, check my hands"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
What is the most comfortable position for him? Bad positions? Give us a little more info and we can help you find a comfortable position









He groans when he sits, can stand alright but walking looks difficult, and if he has to lift a load (like at work) he suffers through it. Not conducive to fun baby making. He seems to sigh with relief after lying down... Like Xak said, perhaps some gentle girl-on-top action would be alright....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
:

hmm, I'm thinking you on top would be the least amount of strain for him?

Well, we did the every day thing and I wouldn't really recommend it. Several ppl have told me (after the fact) that every other day is better as every day can diminish even a normal sperm count. Every other day ensures lots of good, strong swimmers.


Me on top it is!







Thanks for the warning about the BD marathon, I could change my plan to every other day, but I O so early, I may only get one BD on the chart before O... maybe two nights BD then one not, then two on?? How long does it take sperm to re-group??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 

Ooo, BD fest. Have fun. Umm, the sciatica-like pains could be caused by spinal subluxations. I didn't actually have sciatica - I had a very outa whack spine!



I'm dragging him to the chiropractor/acupuncturist tomorrow. Someone like that should be able to treat subluxations right?? You say "had" as in past tense, are you better? What helped you??

Thanx everyone. DH is not the type to discuss his pain, or discuss baby making strategy ESPECIALLY if it's to work around an injury or weakness on his part! You guys have been SOOOO helpful!









So the plan is me on top, gentle, no jarring. I think I can swing that!


----------



## heatherh

*Sioko* - I PM'd you!


----------



## boobs4milk

i don't like being wishy-washy, but can i be put back to waiting to o, please???









bill and i talked last night and i think we are in this for the long haul. our finances aren't going to miraculously change (barring a lotto win) in the next 12 months and we are still wanting to finish our family out. the yeast brought on boob pains from hades (even before the other yeast signs) so we REALLY thought we got lucky this time. af's arrival was tough for us both this time, which is unusual. it's usually just me that gets pissed/sad/angry/depressed/food-binging during another disappointing cycle.

kimberly- i started the reduction in sugar yesterday. the only thing i ate that had sugar in it was my morning bran flakes and some o.j. we are sickies here, so i needed the vit. c and well, us old farts need our bran.

heather-looks like you and i are the only 'oldies' left. hoping we can hop the bfp train outta here, soon!

thank you all for you patience!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Welcome back, *Jen*(B4M)!!!! Hoping for a BFP for you!

*chels*: those look like awesome numbers!

*katherine*: Yay for booby veins!

Me: So, after agonizing over it, I finally RSVPed to that baby shower this Saturday. It is for an old friend of mine from grade school and I would just feel badly not going. I know it is going to be a trigger for me, but I guess I can't keep my head in the sand forever. I think I will chug a glass of wine when I get there. Is that bad? Anyways, I told DH that I was going and he said "Then I guess you should know that Sarah and Erin are pregnant too." Apparently, he had been receiving e-mails from this group of friends (DH and I used to share an e-mail account and they still send them there) with these announcements and decided not to forward them on to me in an effort to protect me. I though I was okay - in a good place emotionally. Going with the flow. Well, I just read all of the e-mails from the past week and burst into tears. I mean I am happy for them but WHY CAN'T THAT BE ME?!?! Now I get to go to the shower and THREE of my friends there will be pregnant. Great.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Katherine - Did you get your results yet? Or is it too early?

I did another OPK and it was a lot darker so I think I'll O today or tomorrow. I am kinda crampy. We'll see.

Hugs to everone that need it!

Kimberly- hope you're having a good day and that you can rest at some point!







s.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i don't like being wishy-washy, but can i be put back to waiting to o, please???









heather-looks like you and i are the only 'oldies' left. hoping we can hop the bfp train outta here, soon!

thank you all for you patience!


Jen, I'm still here too! Don't forget!

Here's hoping to a BFP for us soon!!!!







s mama.

Take care!
Jen


----------



## xakana

Cd1.


----------



## namaste_mom

xak - I think it is great that you do have the energy to look things up. Sorry your at CD 1 -- that sucks.

Dreamweaver - I am trying...as best I can. Like today, I'm soooo tired, no amount of caffiene is going to help...I'm just out of it. And I have to go give a lecture. Yuck.

Jen - I've only used OPK's once. I was using two brands. One would give me a positive and the other, the line would not be as dark as the control line. I say it actually depends upon the brand you are using whether you are going to get a line that as dark or darker than the control line.

Jen (b4m) welcome back. I'm here too, except I think I'm super oldie, maybe even before yours and heather's time....

Chesa - sending you some energy to make it through the baby shower

Me - I'm going to be late to go teach if I don't leave soon, bbl


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Cd1.










I just got my period zit, so I should be joining you tomorrow!

Let's look forward to Halloween babies!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i don't like being wishy-washy, but can i be put back to waiting to o, please???

















and good luck!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
So, after agonizing over it, I finally RSVPed to that baby shower this Saturday. It is for an old friend of mine from grade school and I would just feel badly not going. I know it is going to be a trigger for me, but I guess I can't keep my head in the sand forever. I think I will chug a glass of wine when I get there. Is that bad? Anyways, I told DH that I was going and he said "Then I guess you should know that Sarah and Erin are pregnant too." Apparently, he had been receiving e-mails from this group of friends (DH and I used to share an e-mail account and they still send them there) with these announcements and decided not to forward them on to me in an effort to protect me. I though I was okay - in a good place emotionally. Going with the flow. Well, I just read all of the e-mails from the past week and burst into tears. I mean I am happy for them but WHY CAN'T THAT BE ME?!?! Now I get to go to the shower and THREE of my friends there will be pregnant. Great.

*chesa*,







to you. You are right that even if we do not know friends who are preggie, there will always be in the media, on the streets, in the stores, etc.... I think it is really wonderful you decided to go considering your friend's feelings. It won't be easy...








Two nights ago I was at a women's circle. It's adults only but one mum has to bring her baby, who's born about a month before Ferdinand. It's always hard for me to see the baby, a constant reminder that truly stabs. But she's a really cute baby... and I guess that makes me hurt more... but I cannot ask her to not bring her little baby....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Cd1.

Bleah, xak.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Dreamweaver - I am trying...as best I can. Like today, I'm soooo tired, no amount of caffiene is going to help...I'm just out of it. And I have to go give a lecture. Yuck.

I know... be gentle on yourself! The caffeine can actually make things worse, maybe try to ease off on that? I know i am no grand example. I am not a big coffee drinker, but I go on chocolate binges. ugh. I had a midwife with very busy practice and teaching too and I asked her how she keeps her energy and she says a good protein shake in the morning zings it for her. Something to think about??







hope the day gets better for you. Hang in there.

*me:* SUPER-stressed with the visa issue!!! Still no word, and we are leaving in a week, dang!!








The interview with the CNM yesterday went well though. She considers herself a midwife, and will consider letting me birth in water if all is well, and we are comfortable with each other. She said she dec'd NO water-births when once a mom was birthing in water and the cord was too short and the mom refused to get out and they ended up yelling at each other. She said it is sad that a beautiful thing has to end up like this, so she said if I promise to listen to her we can consider the water-birth. that is a good thing! She is a big possibility, I guess! But we are not done with interviews yet...








Sigh, house is messy, gotta go clean.. ...


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Me on top it is!







 Thanks for the warning about the BD marathon, I could change my plan to every other day, but I O so early, I may only get one BD on the chart before O... maybe two nights BD then one not, then two on?? How long does it take sperm to re-group??

I would think 2 days on 1 day off would be a good plan for you if you O early. I believe one day is all sperm need to re-up. Did you see that website rach posted the other day w/ the sperm meets egg plan? We're going to try that if not pg this cycle.
oh no...I just went to get you the link rach posted and the site says a hacker erased all the info! She says she will repost it though so here's where it should be: http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm







:
Hope your dh is liking the new positioning!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i don't like being wishy-washy, but can i be put back to waiting to o, please???

















Yay Jen!!!!! Welcome back!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Cd1.









sorry, mama.

*chesa* good for you for rsvping for the shower. And on the wine, yeah, a glass or two (or seven) may be in order. I am honestly really glad I went to my friend's shower a few wks ago. It was hard but I am so glad I stuck it out. I'm sure you're friend will really appreciate you being there.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Chesa-You are my hero this week. I could not even go to a shower at this point, I'd have a panic attack and cry for sure. I hope that you can try and enjoy yourself. I feel like I am always surrounded by pregnant women or newly birthed babies. It hurts and it sucks for me.

Please take care!

Jen


----------



## joshs_girl

Xak - I'm so so sorry









My betas are back

16dpo 610
18dpo 1837
(doubling time 30.18 hours)
25dpo 11089
(doubling time 64.77 hours)

The nurse said that it was a great number, but I just don't think so, I think the doubling time is just too slow.

My first ultrasound is Tuesday, the 29th, at 9:45 a.m.

I'm kind of a wreck now.

I'm probably going to be pretty quiet from here until Tuesday, I just don't feel hopeful.


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i don't like being wishy-washy, but can i be put back to waiting to o, please???









bill and i talked last night and i think we are in this for the long haul. our finances aren't going to miraculously change (barring a lotto win) in the next 12 months and we are still wanting to finish our family out. the yeast brought on boob pains from hades (even before the other yeast signs) so we REALLY thought we got lucky this time. af's arrival was tough for us both this time, which is unusual. it's usually just me that gets pissed/sad/angry/depressed/food-binging during another disappointing cycle.

...heather-looks like you and i are the only 'oldies' left. hoping we can hop the bfp train outta here, soon!

*B4M* - Yea! It's like getting an old friend back! Do you feel like you've been around here an awfully long time compared to everybody else, too? Right there with ya







I don't know/remember when everybody joined in, but my original DDC was Aug07 and it feels like everybody's joining in, asking the questions, then hopping right out.

I recently bought some maternity clothes (I know, I know but Old Navy had some AWESOME deals on totally normal looking t-shirts in the prettiest colors!) and I finally was in the mood to try them on yesterday. For some reason, I was just feeling so darn optimistic and hopeful. It's nice to feel the hope, yk?

*ChesapeakeBorn* - you're a stud to go to the baby shower! I hope you're able to have some fun and enjoy the thing. Just remember, you don't have to stay for a super long time if you get there and it's just too hard. It's very nice of you to show the love for your friend.

*momoftworedheads* - good luck w/ the Oing









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Cd1.

Dang. Dang. Dang.









*namaste_mom* - have you ever tried Emer'gen-C? I don't know if it helps w/ just plain tired, but it seems to help with bummed-it's-so-gloomy-and-cold. Have you really been around that long? Yuck and









*Dreamweaver* - keeping my fingers crossed that the visa comes through ASAP.

*joshs_girl* - Remember that #s are never absolute and they don't tell the whole story. Do your very best to hold out as much hope as humanly possible for Poppy! What can you do between now and Tuesday to give yourself extra support and TLC? We'd all take you out for ice cream or something if you lived near us!! Here are some things I can think of that you could try - they might help pass the time until the ultrasound, too: go for a walk (outside if you can do it!), meditate/pray, get a massage, go for an extra exercise session (maybe try something different or that you've been thinking about trying?), get a facial, gather your girlfriends for a gathering/outing, go play some video games w/ DH, road trip?. That's all I can think of for now. We'll be thinking of you guys!


----------



## boobs4milk

thanks for the welcome back, ladies! sorry i forgot about jen and namaste_mom. i guess the other heather (parker's mom) is lurking, too







:

katherine-







s here's a site and i think your numbers look great!

http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single

chesa- good luck...i couldn't go to a baby shower right now. another girl from natalie's bb is pg after 2 months trying and i nearly flipped right out. and i don't even know her personally.

xak-







s we can be cycle buds!!!

going to take a nap, hopefully. natalie was up all stinking night! UGH!


----------



## boobs4milk

ok, i forgot to ask about OPK's? where do you guys get them and how much? i saw some here and they have priority shipping for about $5 extra.

i've never used them, but i'm tired of not knowing or having all of the signs and then WHAM nothing.

tia,
jen







:


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
where do you guys get them and how much?

I buy them from http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/. They ship SUPER fast via regular mail. They're up near Seattle somewhere, so if you're on the west coast, you should get them within a few days. I buy at least 50 at a time to get the price break ($.60 each). Free shipping. (link to the test strip prices: http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/pacof3ovtess.html)


----------



## namaste_mom

Dreamweaver - I drink a glass of iced tea on the way to work and then maybe a 12 ounce soda after lunch....is that too much caffeine? That is a good idea about protein shakes but that requires 1) to have ingredients on hand and 2) have time to do it in the morning oh and I guess 3) have the energy to do it. Don't have the energy to put into getting the energy.

Sioko and jmo - I used the SPEM when I got pregnant with Norah.

Kati - I will have hope for you since that is all I got to give...

heather - I was here in November 2006, yikes it has been that long. I was gone for lets see...hmmm. 9 months. Now I'm back. I have some EmergenC but I don't use it. How lazy is that? Wow, a pack of 50, really. I think that classifies as an addiction

B4M - Yep, I bet the other heather is lurking (hi!). I bought OPKs at the $$$ store but they didn't work that well for me. Other people like them. I have also used the answer ones at Walmart.

Made it through the lecture, now my kids are here reaking havoc in my office


----------



## heatherh

lol! The 50 pack isn't an addiction! They're nearly half price that way and I O late in my cycle and test 2x per day (OK, that part might be an addiction/paranoia issue). ANYway. It seems most cost effective to buy 50.


----------



## DreamWeaver

*kati*







Please don't give up hope! It makes me want to cry to think that you are not feeling hopeful.







Although I understand how you don't want to feel disappointed. Oh, this is hard!!







We are all rooting for you. Feel free to do anything to take your mind off. Get your hands busy, go away for the weekend.... but I am going to hang onto hope for you!









*namaste_mom* I think they sell those protein shakes in packs where you just add water or something. I understand. Some days i wish we can just pop a pill and have all our nutritional needs covered.

I took a picture of the "bookmark" that kind nurse sent me:
http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j1...a/bookmark.jpg

It's very overcast here today where I am. Talk about the blues!


----------



## hannybanany

Hi! I've totally been MIA the past few days! Hopefully I can catch up









Jen (momofreds), I think the every other day plan is a good one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
160 is about my ideal weight too. I'm 5'10"+ and that puts me at a size 8. I was about there last spring and then got pregnant, lost, got pregnant, lost, got pregnant, so unfortunately I started this pregnancy at about 175! EEeeeeek!

Neat, that is also my ideal weight (at 5'11")!

chels, those numbers are awesome! Don't let anybody stress you out over them.

Welcome back, b4m!

Chesa, good luck at the baby shower this weekend.







I still have a really hard time being around pregnant women.

Oh, xak, I'm sorry about CD1. I'll be joining you tomorrow







.

Katherine, sending you relaxing vibes. I agree with the nurse, those are great numbers - please don't lose hope







. We're here for you.

Dreamweaver, what a beautiful book mark.

Me: I had my first appt at the REs office on Tuesday. I just saw the NP, and we just went over my history. I see the RE on Monday, and apparently the appointment will be very long (2 hrs), and very in depth. They asked that we not get pregnant before we complete all of the testing, and whatever else we're going to do. I guess we'll have to skip next month.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 








I just got my period zit, so I should be joining you tomorrow!

Let's look forward to Halloween babies!

Chel, I'm sorry that you might be joining me with AF. This CD1 has hit me really hard. As for Halloween baby--when I O, it'll be for November so I wouldn't even have that to look forward to. I really wanted another October baby. I'm trying to hope that TTC month 2 is my 'lucky' month, but... I'm really not taking this well.

*Dreamweaver*--that doesn't sound like a midwife I'd consider. She sounds too controlling. That bookmark is beautiful.

*Katherine*--like Heather said, numbers aren't an absolute.
*
Jen*--I got my OPKs from saveontests.com They were the cheapest place I found after looking at a ton of sites, they have the best prices.

*Hanny-*-sorry you're on your way to join me.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 














Yay for boob veins!!!!!

um...total pg sign, mama!!!

*chels*, your #'s are awesome!!!! Honestly, I'm not liking your drs office right now...seems like they is unnecessarily stressing you out. Are there any other OB's or mw's you can interview?

I'm feeling super tired tonight....might just be because I had two 2.5 yr olds all day today....or might be something else....







:

Maybe . . . looking good for sure!









Chels & Katherine - the #s look great! Woo hoo!









Katherine - I have a boobie vein too! And the Montgomery's Tubulerulereurses too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
My second babe pushed by my tail bone so hard and fast that she was born with her face all bruised purple, poor thing, she had a sign on her bassinet that said "My face is bruised, check my hands"

I'm dragging him to the chiropractor/acupuncturist tomorrow. Someone like that should be able to treat subluxations right?? You say "had" as in past tense, are you better? What helped you??

Chiropractor! My chiro is all about nervous system function, so as a result I sleep better and stuff too. In general my body is functioning better! Hopefully chiro or accupuncture will help him!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
kimberly- i started the reduction in sugar yesterday. the only thing i ate that had sugar in it was my morning bran flakes and some o.j. we are sickies here, so i needed the vit. c and well, us old farts need our bran.

Phew, you're a better woman than I!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
I mean I am happy for them but WHY CAN'T THAT BE ME?!?! Now I get to go to the shower and THREE of my friends there will be pregnant. Great.

It will be you, I just know it. Your time will come! You're working too hard at getting to a good weight and taking care of yourself. It'll happen!!!!







s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
Kimberly- hope you're having a good day and that you can rest at some point!







s.

Jen, it's amazing. I'm actually DONE with school for the day. Woo hoo! So I think I'll go home and take a nap before DH and DD get home this eve.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Cd1.









Boo!!!







Sorry, girl.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*me:* SUPER-stressed with the visa issue!!! Still no word, and we are leaving in a week, dang!!








The interview with the CNM yesterday went well though. She considers herself a midwife, and will consider letting me birth in water if all is well, and we are comfortable with each other. She said she dec'd NO water-births when once a mom was birthing in water and the cord was too short and the mom refused to get out and they ended up yelling at each other. She said it is sad that a beautiful thing has to end up like this, so she said if I promise to listen to her we can consider the water-birth. that is a good thing! She is a big possibility, I guess! But we are not done with interviews yet...








Sigh, house is messy, gotta go clean.. ...

Glad the interview went well. Regarding the Visa problem, contact your congress person's office and see if they can help you. My mom's congressman got theirs expedited somehow.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*joshs_girl* - Remember that #s are never absolute and they don't tell the whole story. Do your very best to hold out as much hope as humanly possible for Poppy! What can you do between now and Tuesday to give yourself extra support and TLC? We'd all take you out for ice cream or something if you lived near us!! Here are some things I can think of that you could try - they might help pass the time until the ultrasound, too: go for a walk (outside if you can do it!), meditate/pray, get a massage, go for an extra exercise session (maybe try something different or that you've been thinking about trying?), get a facial, gather your girlfriends for a gathering/outing, go play some video games w/ DH, road trip?. That's all I can think of for now. We'll be thinking of you guys!









I totally agree! The numbers don't really tell us much. It's a snapshot for one, and averages don't apply to everyone. Plus someone on PAL suggested that doubling time SLOWS once you're over a certain #! BE CONFIDENT! AND SEND THAT POPPY A BUNCH OF LUV FROM ALL OF US!!!!























Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Oh, xak, I'm sorry about CD1. I'll be joining you tomorrow







.

Katherine, sending you relaxing vibes. I agree with the nurse, those are great numbers - please don't lose hope







. We're here for you.

Dreamweaver, what a beautiful book mark.

Me: I had my first appt at the REs office on Tuesday. I just saw the NP, and we just went over my history. I see the RE on Monday, and apparently the appointment will be very long (2 hrs), and very in depth. They asked that we not get pregnant before we complete all of the testing, and whatever else we're going to do. I guess we'll have to skip next month.

Sorry you think AF is coming! I hope the RE and ND can help you!!!!

Me - forgot to take my crazy pills last night, so I've been feeling off all day even though I took 'em this morning. I've been totally out of breath and dizzy and queasy . . . ugh! (Not that I'm complaining about how pregnant I feel. Cuz I'm not!) I'm done at school, so I think I'll go home and snooze before I get DD from daycare!

BBL,







Kimberly


----------



## jmo

*kati*, I agree w/ e/o else that your #'s look good and I think the nurse is right. Please try and relax. Take care of yourself until that u/s!!


----------



## boobs4milk

:katherine!!!! we love you!!!


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati- Please do not lose hope yet! Poppy is well and growing. Look at your symptoms-your boob vein! She is doing what she is supposted to! Don't give up yet, you are such an optimist here. We all love you and sweet Poppy! Do something for yourself as the PP said and just have Big Daddy keep telling you positive mantras until the u/s! Take care!







s

Kimberly-Glad you could get some rest!

Jen- I get my OPK's from Ebay. They are like 20 for 10.00 plus 3.00 to ship and she gives you 5 pregnancy tests as well. Not a bad deal IMO!

Off to see if I get another + OPK. Hopefully catch that egg later!








and prayers,
Jen


----------



## boobs4milk

good luck, jen! and lookey up there???? i got top o' the page on cd1?!?!?!?!?! bleh.

i got opk's from the site recommended by xak. it was $13.24 for 20 and that's with the faster shipping.

i'm so excited...i will finally have some hard proof whether or not i'm o'ing!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thanks for all the kind words and support over the baby shower. The truth is that I am not very strong right now. It doesn't help to have just come off St. John's Wort. I thought I was okay, but now I am not so sure. It still breaks my heart being around pregnant women and babies. I don't always come home crying anymore, but it still hurts. And this friend, while a wonderful person, just doesn't understand. Last time I saw her she went on and on about finding out she was pregnant and going to the sonogram and how "Oh, this time next year we'll have a baby!" And she knew that we had just lost two. But, yeah. Life goes on. So I guess I need to keep moving on too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Cd1.

Oh, *Xak*. I'm sorry, sweety.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
My betas are back

16dpo 610
18dpo 1837
(doubling time 30.18 hours)
25dpo 11089
(doubling time 64.77 hours)

The nurse said that it was a great number, but I just don't think so, I think the doubling time is just too slow.

My first ultrasound is Tuesday, the 29th, at 9:45 a.m.

I'm kind of a wreck now.

I'm probably going to be pretty quiet from here until Tuesday, I just don't feel hopeful.

*Katherine*, hang in there hon. The doubling time does slow as the baby grows. I wish I could take away your worry, but I know how it feels - I would (and will) be worrying about everything too. We love you and are rooting for you, Big Daddy, and little Poppy.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Thanks for all the kind words and support over the baby shower. The truth is that I am not very strong right now. It doesn't help to have just come off St. John's Wort. I thought I was okay, but now I am not so sure. It still breaks my heart being around pregnant women and babies. I don't always come home crying anymore, but it still hurts. And this friend, while a wonderful person, just doesn't understand. Last time I saw her she went on and on about finding out she was pregnant and going to the sonogram and how "Oh, this time next year we'll have a baby!" And she knew that we had just lost two. But, yeah. Life goes on. So I guess I need to keep moving on too.

You know, you really don't have to go. After reading that about your friend, I'm not sure I want you to go! That's just so insensitive! If you do decide to go remember you don't have stay the whole time. Esp, just coming off the SJW you gotta be kind to yourself. In all honesty, I spent the entire night after the shower I went to super sad drinking too much wine







:....so don't listen to anything I said before, ok? The only good thing about the shower I went to was that almost all the women there knew about my m/c's and were extremely supportive....w/o that I'd probably have fallen apart. Anyway....








, mama.

On a ligher note...does anyone want to try and talk me out of testing at 10dpo??? I got a FRER and I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out. Today is 7 dpo so even waiting until 10 seems like a century away.


----------



## momoftworedheads

JMO- Wait 4 more days! I know the waiting part is hard. We'll wait with you! I really really hope you get a BFP!

Chesa- If you go to the shower (after what your friend said I second you do not have to go), don't stay the whole time. Go for an hour or so and duck out when she opens presents or something. She is so rude to say that to you. I'm mad for you! You're still my hero! You're a much bigger person than me. My close friend is due 4 days before I was and I am already thinking of excuses why not to go and see her baby when she has her. Am I pathetic or what?

Jen-That's about the same that I pay for mine. Good deal! Good luck!!

Take care everyone, I'm off to bed. I am so tired tonight!








s,
Jen


----------



## xakana

*jmo*--wait. Trust me, you'll feel better when you get that dark line than squinting at the barely-there-early positive.


----------



## Parker'smommy

Hi all...and yah...I'm still lurkin'....I've been here since March 2007...so not too long...but still, I've been here 3 different times so it feels like I've been here for like forever!!

Had my appt. yesterday- Wed. morning, and I'm just now able to compose myself to post. As you can guess....it didn't go well. Basically, I'm perfectly healthy. The Cardiolipin test that came back abnormal, was just slightly elevated and it was only slightly elevated for the part that doesn't mean a fetal demise even if it's highly elevated ( I can't remember if it's the IMG or the MMG...) Everything else...perfect.

So, the Peri said we could do a chromosomal work-up, but with 2 healthy pregnacies and children, the liklihood of them finding some kind of incompatablilty is slim to none. So we decided to go ahead so that all of the cards are on the table. She did say that we could do a high tech u/s to check my uterus for abnormalties or even the presense of a second uterus or prolapsed one. BUT, since I've had 2 cesearans and they have SEEN my uterus ( in all it's glory I'm sure) and it hasn't been noted that there is a problem, she doesn't find it neccessary either.

So yah, I feel VERY defeated. No answers are worse than bad findings in my opinion. If they said, " wow, you can NOT have another baby. It's too dangerous, blah blah blah" I could at least say, wow, okay, no more babies. Of course she said that she couldn't tell me one way or another what to do. She can't say it will happen or that it won't happen again ( 2nd trimester loss). So I don't know what to do as far as ttc. She did say that if I DID get pregnant again that she would be my OB and would monitor me throughout my pregnancy heavily....BUT.....really, if they detect anything happening before the point of viability ( 24 weeks) is beyond what they can do. ANd I get that. I do.

Soooooo, dh and I are taking a break. He is scared. And I know that. I've been pregnant for over a year, with 3 months of breaks. He says that he doesn't want to say, "never" but not now. He said, "maybe one more try". We both need to heal. And I agree that emotionally I want to heal, and I think my body needs to have a break from being pregnant. I want to lose 35 pounds, so I think this will be incentive for me.

Please know that I'm thinking of all of you....often.

So I will continue to lurk and see how my wonderful support system is doing...I might even pop in to post every once in awhile. But it looks like a baby in 2008 is not in the cards for us. And really, that's okay. I'm finally feeling okay about it.


----------



## boobs4milk

many, many







s heather!!! i want to tell you that you were the first person i 'noticed' on the ddc that i was on because i was like 'wow, she's had to deal with so much, yet she's so optimistic.' i also got the 'everything's fine, tests are normal' results and then i had no answers and felt like i had no hope. i STILL see the optimism in your posts! i hope for peace and healing for you and yours and a baby for you to hold in the not-too-distant future!


----------



## politys

Morning, everyone! Sorry I've been out-of-the loop for a couple of days...I've been buried in grading!







: Classes are going well, though, so I really have no compaints!









Kimberly, congrats on the ensemble!









Dreamweaver, that bookmark is sweet. I have a couple of things from after my loss with the same footprint sentiment. It's really comforting.









B4M (Jen),









Zak, so sorry about AF







But yeah for Halloween babies! Actually, my maternal grandmother, Frances, was born on Halloween. She used to dress up every year for us when I was a kid! Chel, are you joining us, or is AF taking a pass this month?









Josh's Girl, hang in there







Sending lots of positive energy to you and Poppy! Just try to breathe and relax. I know it's so, so hard, mama.







:

Chessie, I agree with JMO - you don't have to go. It's totally ok to take care of yourself. In fact, it's really important!









Hi Hanny! Nice to see ya!

How are you, Olerica?

Momoftworedheads, hope you're catching the egg!









Hugs, hugs, hugs, Parkersmommy.

Hugs to everyone else too, and here's hoping to a great day! DH and I are going with some of our colleagues tonight to a Robert Burns dinner, to celebrate the Scottish poet's birthday. I've never been to one before, but it's sure to be a fun and relaxing time...

Happy Friday!


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Hi all...and yah...I'm still lurkin'....I've been here since March 2007...so not too long...but still, I've been here 3 different times so it feels like I've been here for like forever!!

Had my appt. yesterday- Wed. morning, and I'm just now able to compose myself to post. As you can guess....it didn't go well. Basically, I'm perfectly healthy. The Cardiolipin test that came back abnormal, was just slightly elevated and it was only slightly elevated for the part that doesn't mean a fetal demise even if it's highly elevated ( I can't remember if it's the IMG or the MMG...) Everything else...perfect.

So, the Peri said we could do a chromosomal work-up, but with 2 healthy pregnacies and children, the liklihood of them finding some kind of incompatablilty is slim to none. So we decided to go ahead so that all of the cards are on the table. She did say that we could do a high tech u/s to check my uterus for abnormalties or even the presense of a second uterus or prolapsed one. BUT, since I've had 2 cesearans and they have SEEN my uterus ( in all it's glory I'm sure) and it hasn't been noted that there is a problem, she doesn't find it neccessary either.

So yah, I feel VERY defeated. No answers are worse than bad findings in my opinion. If they said, " wow, you can NOT have another baby. It's too dangerous, blah blah blah" I could at least say, wow, okay, no more babies. Of course she said that she couldn't tell me one way or another what to do. She can't say it will happen or that it won't happen again ( 2nd trimester loss). So I don't know what to do as far as ttc. She did say that if I DID get pregnant again that she would be my OB and would monitor me throughout my pregnancy heavily....BUT.....really, if they detect anything happening before the point of viability ( 24 weeks) is beyond what they can do. ANd I get that. I do.

Soooooo, dh and I are taking a break. He is scared. And I know that. I've been pregnant for over a year, with 3 months of breaks. He says that he doesn't want to say, "never" but not now. He said, "maybe one more try". We both need to heal. And I agree that emotionally I want to heal, and I think my body needs to have a break from being pregnant. I want to lose 35 pounds, so I think this will be incentive for me.

Please know that I'm thinking of all of you....often.

So I will continue to lurk and see how my wonderful support system is doing...I might even pop in to post every once in awhile. But it looks like a baby in 2008 is not in the cards for us. And really, that's okay. I'm finally feeling okay about it.


Parkersmommy (Heather), I just wanted to add that I totally understand your feeling that no answers is worse than being diagnosed with a specific problem, because it's the uncertainty, the not knowing, the inability to affect what's going on at all (or much), that's really tough to deal with here. I think that's why the 2WW, particularly the last few days, is so harsh for all of us.

But there is something really positive here, though (forgive me if this is too Pollyannaish, too "glass half full")- there is still the possibility, at some point in the future, IF you and DH decide. That would be a choice, which is something you can control. Just a thought.


----------



## DreamWeaver

*Jen*, hope you catch that egg!







:









*Chesa*, I agree with what others have said. You really don't have to go. Your friend does not seem very sensitive to your feelings. I can understand that of course, someone pregnant gets very excited and all that can spill all over, but still, I think a good friend will be more sensitive. But that is just petty me.







Go with your heart, gal. Sending good thoughts that it will not be too tough for you...









*jmo*, I ditto others. Wait..... it's hard but it's better to get a can't-be-wrong positive than a maybe-yes-maybe-no kind of thing. Waiting is hard... I hate waiting! But we are here to hold your hand while you wait.... hang in there!!
















, *Parker'smommy*!! I would feel very unnerved in your situation too. We would really like to have AN ANSWER to the stillbirth. Mostly the answer is oh, it's a fluke, not likely to happen again. But of course, no one can guarantee! NO ONE. And I have totally lost my innocence on the miracle of life, sad to say.







Now I know every single step is fraught with dangers... just that previously I was blissfully oblivious. ok, enough of this negative energy!








I hope you get a good good rest. Yes, let your body heal, lose that weight. Heal your heart. I wish I have a magic balm for you. Please give us an update from time to time, to see how you are doing!!

Good to hear from you politys!














Glad to hear class is going well!
That Robert Burns dinner sounds like it will be fun. Enjoy!









Good Friday to everyone too!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
My close friend is due 4 days before I was and I am already thinking of excuses why not to go and see her baby when she has her. Am I pathetic or what?

No! Not at all, jen. You've had a very recent loss and you need to allow yourself the necessary healing time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
I think that's why the 2WW, particularly the last few days, is so harsh for all of us.

Hey, are you talking about me here??









heather(p's mom),







I wish your dr had a more concrete answer for you. I remember really hoping my blood work would come back w/ some problem so I could be like "well that's it then! I'll just fix this issue and everything will be okay". Sigh. If only it was that easy. But, I like what politys said about it being your choice.









Alright, thanks e/o I'll try and hold out a few more days on testing. This is so brutal!


----------



## namaste_mom

Dreamweaver - I agree about the pill, I would just like to pop a pill and never have to think about eating. Your bookmark is beautiful.

jmo - hold out!! you can do it, BFNs really suck

Heather (PM) I know what you mean about wanting answers. Healing is so important so maybe a break will allow you to lose weight but also get into a positive mindframe. I'll be around for quite some time so I'll look for your posts.

Me - nothing much, today is OK, not getting any work done though. Just sitting here reading.


----------



## hannybanany

CD 1. I was expecting it, but it still sucks.







The RE asked us to not get pg this cycle, so I guess we're taking the month off. Maybe









Oh Heather, I totally get the disappointment at not having any answers. All of my tests came back normal as well, but somehow it would have been easier if there were some abnormalities. Something to explain the losses. Something I could fix. Hugs.

Katherine, thinking of you today.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
CD 1. I was expecting it, but it still sucks.







The RE asked us to not get pg this cycle, so I guess we're taking the month off. Maybe









Man, that bites. Of course, maybe that means this is the perfect cycle TO get preggers, since you're not supposed to, heheh.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
CD 1. I was expecting it, but it still sucks.







The RE asked us to not get pg this cycle, so I guess we're taking the month off. Maybe









Bleah about AF.








Still, i gotta send some preggie vibes







:


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
CD 1. I was expecting it, but it still sucks.







The RE asked us to not get pg this cycle, so I guess we're taking the month off. Maybe









Sorry, Hanny!


----------



## heatherh

*Parker'smommy* - I'm sorry the docs didn't have any answers for you. Personally, I think the uncertainty of all this is one of the hardest parts. It's just frustrating. We'll be thinking of you, too.









Sorry about AF, *hannybanany*.









Happy Friday, guys. Hope you all have excellent weekends.


----------



## momoftworedheads

*Parker's mommy-* I am sorry that there are not more answers for you. I wish you healing and peace. I hope you keep checking in and that someday soon decide to TTC again. Give your heart time to heal.

Please take care.

Jen


----------



## rach03

I wanted to say hi and let yall know that I'm still lurking on you every day. I'm trying not to be on the internet too much until after next week when my OB tries to hear the heartbeat with the doppler. Right now I am past the point of my latest loss, so hearing the heartbeat next week will make me feel a lot better. Hopefully I'm not too early, I will be around 11 weeks.

Lots of







and







to you all!


----------



## chels_c2000

So I had a crazy day today. On Tuesday went I went to the OB I mentioned to the NP that I had a pain on my right side. She was not concern but said they may want to check it out fairly soon and that we would talk about on Monday when I was suppose to get my pap. I was not to concerned about it. Today, I called to cancel the pap because I was just not comfortable about it. When I talked to the NP, I asked about the pain again. She said that she would call me back later on and try to schedule and u/s next week of my ovaries. She called back three hours later and said that my OB wanted me to go in right away and have it check out. I was really frustrated and had a lot of stuff to get around in order to go. I went and they did an u/s and didn't find any concern about my ovaries or tubes. When I talked to my doctor and I asked him if they saw anything, he tried not to comment on it but when I got off the Dr. at the imagining center told me they did not see anything. I am so worried. I cried all the way home. Shouldn't they be able to see something I am 4wks 6d?


----------



## heatherh

*chels*, I think 4w6d is SUPER early to see anything on the ultrasound. Big







- hopefully other mamas will chime in here with more experience, but I didn't want to leave you hanging.


----------



## chels_c2000

My biggest concern is that I read on this website http://blogs.webmd.com/healthy-pregn...-early_30.html It says that they should be able to see something if levels where over 1000 to 1500 and they should be if things were doubling.


----------



## chel

chels,
I have no clue what 4w6d looks like, but it sounds possible that the first doctor you mentioned, didn't get a chance to look over the results, so instead of just saying that, it came across as "no comment" the other one that said they "didn't see anything" could be saying didn't see anything wrong. One would think if the docs wanted you to been seen so quickly, they would be looking for something and would have a plan of action if something wasn't right.
Why do things like this always happen on a Friday?
I do remember someone saying an early pg u/s just showed a thick lining. I'm assuming you can't get much earlier than 4w6d!


----------



## heatherh

chel is right. This quote from your article leaves a LOT of variables and certainly does not make any definite conclusions - "Once the HCG levels are above 1000-1500 IU, vaginal sonography usually identifies the presence of an intrauterine pregnancy." Everything is approximate and there is a very wide range of normal. They could easily have just seen nothing wrong (like chel said) and maybe not even noticed the early signs of a regular pregnancy. Unless they were using a vaginal ultrasound and looking specifically, they could easily just not notice.


----------



## meredyth0315

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. I've been quiet this week, but lurking alot and thinking of you guys. I guess my nerves are starting to get in a bit of a tizzy with my u/s coming this Wednesday. I keep thinking baby is healthy, in with the good, out with the bad, but I still have those doubts of whether I'll see a heartbeat or what if it's tubal - just fears I guess. I did hit the 10 or possibly 11 week mark today, I am thrilled about that. I just hope the peanut is ready to make their grand appearance Wednesday. Sorry for such a selfish post









Hugs & love to everyone


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
CD 1. I was expecting it, but it still sucks.







The RE asked us to not get pg this cycle, so I guess we're taking the month off. Maybe

















:sorry af arrived, hanny.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I wanted to say hi and let yall know that I'm still lurking on you every day. I'm trying not to be on the internet too much until after next week when my OB tries to hear the heartbeat with the doppler. Right now I am past the point of my latest loss, so hearing the heartbeat next week will make me feel a lot better. Hopefully I'm not too early, I will be around 11 weeks. Lots of







and







to you all!

thanks for the update, rach! I can't believe you are almost 11 wks!!!! GL at the OB appt....I'm sure you'll hear a strong hb.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I went and they did an u/s and didn't find any concern about my ovaries or tubes. When I talked to my doctor and I asked him if they saw anything, he tried not to comment on it but when I got off the Dr. at the imagining center told me they did not see anything. I am so worried. I cried all the way home. Shouldn't they be able to see something I am 4wks 6d?

From my understanding, 4w6d is wayyyy to early to see anything. Try and relax. I've heard of mamas having 6w u/s's and not seeimg anything yet. I think 7w is when they can usually see something. Try not to do any internet researching....it's not goot for you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. I've been quiet this week, but lurking alot and thinking of you guys. I guess my nerves are starting to get in a bit of a tizzy with my u/s coming this Wednesday. I keep thinking baby is healthy, in with the good, out with the bad, but I still have those doubts of whether I'll see a heartbeat or what if it's tubal - just fears I guess. I did hit the 10 or possibly 11 week mark today, I am thrilled about that. I just hope the peanut is ready to make their grand appearance Wednesday. Sorry for such a selfish post








Hugs & love to everyone









hey meredyth! You're almost outta that first tri!!!







GL at the u/s on Wed. Keep us posted. Lots of strong hb vibes to you and rach next wk!!!!







:







:

Oy, I'm tired. Neither my dd nor the kid I do daycare for took a nap today. I'm losing it.







Just waiting patiently (







) until I can test.


----------



## cagnew

Still Lurking....

chels_2000: It's too early. I am convinced early u/s are a terrible idea. Mine didn't show anything, and I was almost 6wk. I get one next Wed., and I will be almost 8 wks. I think I will be okay, and so will you







Waiting sucks!


----------



## hannybanany

Oh Chelsc, I totally agree with everybody else - 4w 6d is way too early to see anything! It's impossible for anybody to say what _should_ be seen right now. You and your babe will be fine


----------



## hannybanany

Sorry ya'll, I gotta take it! I need the luck!










Promise I won't steal it like this again


----------



## boobs4milk

meredyth, corrie and rach-







s and happy baby seeing/hearing next week

chels-4 w6d is wayyyyy too early. even with the highest powered u/s and transvag, they had to really dig to find natalie at 5w5d! i had u/s 2 days later and she was just BAM right there on the screen. my ob told me that u/s before 7w should be banned!







s

katherine- *I'M GOING TO YELL A BIG OL' HI TO YA! I MISS YOU!!! PLEASE FEEL BETTER, PLEASE! WORRYING IS NOTHING BUT NEGATIVE ENERGY...I KNOW THAT WE CAN'T MAKE YOU NOT WORRY, BUT LET US HELP YOU HEAL AND HAVE PEACE!!!*







s







:

hanny-i got top o' the page luck on cd 1???? what does that mean????


----------



## labortrials

*Katherine* - is everything ok? Please check in!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
On a ligher note...does anyone want to try and talk me out of testing at 10dpo??? I got a FRER and I'm not sure how much longer I can hold out. Today is 7 dpo so even waiting until 10 seems like a century away.

It's torture, I know. I so know. But it's pretty unlikely that you'll get a BFP at 10DPO, so I'd wait at LEAST until then, if not DPO13-14.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Parker'smommy* 
Had my appt. yesterday- Wed. morning, and I'm just now able to compose myself to post. As you can guess....it didn't go well. Basically, I'm perfectly healthy. The Cardiolipin test that came back abnormal, was just slightly elevated and it was only slightly elevated for the part that doesn't mean a fetal demise even if it's highly elevated ( I can't remember if it's the IMG or the MMG...) Everything else...perfect.

So, the Peri said we could do a chromosomal work-up, but with 2 healthy pregnacies and children, the liklihood of them finding some kind of incompatablilty is slim to none. So we decided to go ahead so that all of the cards are on the table. She did say that we could do a high tech u/s to check my uterus for abnormalties or even the presense of a second uterus or prolapsed one. BUT, since I've had 2 cesearans and they have SEEN my uterus ( in all it's glory I'm sure) and it hasn't been noted that there is a problem, she doesn't find it neccessary either.

So yah, I feel VERY defeated. No answers are worse than bad findings in my opinion. If they said, " wow, you can NOT have another baby. It's too dangerous, blah blah blah" I could at least say, wow, okay, no more babies. Of course she said that she couldn't tell me one way or another what to do. She can't say it will happen or that it won't happen again ( 2nd trimester loss). So I don't know what to do as far as ttc. She did say that if I DID get pregnant again that she would be my OB and would monitor me throughout my pregnancy heavily....BUT.....really, if they detect anything happening before the point of viability ( 24 weeks) is beyond what they can do. ANd I get that. I do.

Soooooo, dh and I are taking a break. He is scared. And I know that. I've been pregnant for over a year, with 3 months of breaks. He says that he doesn't want to say, "never" but not now. He said, "maybe one more try". We both need to heal. And I agree that emotionally I want to heal, and I think my body needs to have a break from being pregnant. I want to lose 35 pounds, so I think this will be incentive for me.

It's great that you're healthy, but it sucks that a "problem" hasn't emerged. Ugh. Hope we'll see you on here even though you're on a break.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Morning, everyone! Sorry I've been out-of-the loop for a couple of days...I've been buried in grading!







: Classes are going well, though, so I really have no compaints!









Hugs to everyone else too, and here's hoping to a great day! DH and I are going with some of our colleagues tonight to a Robert Burns dinner, to celebrate the Scottish poet's birthday. I've never been to one before, but it's sure to be a fun and relaxing time...

Happy Friday!

Ugh, I haven't had to start grading yet. That frenzy begins next week. How was your dinner???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I wanted to say hi and let yall know that I'm still lurking on you every day. I'm trying not to be on the internet too much until after next week when my OB tries to hear the heartbeat with the doppler. Right now I am past the point of my latest loss, so hearing the heartbeat next week will make me feel a lot better. Hopefully I'm not too early, I will be around 11 weeks.

Lots of







and







to you all!

Rach - hoping that they can hear the HB with the doppler. My CNM wasn't able to hear my DD's HB that early, but she looked gorgeous on the u/s! I think I had an anterior placenta, and it's harder to hear the HB early with that placement. I could be wrong, but that's what I think I remember, LoL!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I went and they did an u/s and didn't find any concern about my ovaries or tubes. When I talked to my doctor and I asked him if they saw anything, he tried not to comment on it but when I got off the Dr. at the imagining center told me they did not see anything. I am so worried. I cried all the way home. Shouldn't they be able to see something I am 4wks 6d?

So they didn't find any reason for the pain???? That's kinda strange. Did they see a thickened endometrium??? Call back on Monday and ask. What's next for you????????? Hang in there, girlie. U/S isn't terribly reliable outside the 8-12w range. Did they do HCG levels??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
My biggest concern is that I read on this website http://blogs.webmd.com/healthy-pregn...-early_30.html It says that they should be able to see something if levels where over 1000 to 1500 and they should be if things were doubling.

That's just one person's perspective. One place that I found a lot of encouragement was http://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com. No they're not scientists or doctors, but they're real women with real experience. Maybe someone there will have something helpful to say or a good resource for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. I've been quiet this week, but lurking alot and thinking of you guys. I guess my nerves are starting to get in a bit of a tizzy with my u/s coming this Wednesday. I keep thinking baby is healthy, in with the good, out with the bad, but I still have those doubts of whether I'll see a heartbeat or what if it's tubal - just fears I guess. I did hit the 10 or possibly 11 week mark today, I am thrilled about that. I just hope the peanut is ready to make their grand appearance Wednesday. Sorry for such a selfish post









Hugs & love to everyone









Yay for 10-11 weeks! By now wouldn't a tubal be ruled out??

*Me* - still plugging along. DD & I are on our own this weekend. DH has a side project. I might take her ice skating today if she wakes up from her nap in time. Otherwise, we'll just hang around, I suppose. It's so hard right now because I'm so tired. I feel like a bad mommy because I get in bed around 7pm most days right now!!!!!!!








Kimberly


----------



## Illaria

Hello Everyone,

Yesterday was the due date of the baby that we lost in July, and this morning we were greeted with a beautiful sight - two very clear lines! It is hard to believe it is real, I am excited and a bit fearful all at the same time.

I am not up-to-date on this thread, but I am sending warm wishes to all of you!


----------



## chels_c2000

: Congrats Illaria!!!!!







:


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Illaria! Congrats!

Thanks for your well wishes everyone. Poppy decided to make a bit of herself known yesterday as I spent about thirty minutes over the sink vomitting up every last bit I'd eaten in the past twelve hours. Unfortunately, since I also puked the morning of my d&c, I can't take this as the most reliable sign, but it's something. She then demanded a McDonald's hamburger (which I never ever get, it's always chicken strips) and french fries for lunch, so if she is in there, she has a strong personality already. If she's not, then I'm going crazy.

I'm six weeks today and my excitement is because if something happens now, it's a "miscarriage" and not a "chemical pregnancy." My mind is still not in the best possible place, clearly.


----------



## labortrials

Illaria! That's wonderful! Congrats!!!!







for a


----------



## labortrials

Katherine, good to hear from you! Congrats on 6 weeks! Glad you puked. Send some pukey energy my way!!!!


----------



## Illaria

Thanks chels, Kimberly and Katherine. And, congratulations to you three as well!! I am feeling hopeful and shocked, since this is the first cycle I didn't really chart or keep track of much!


----------



## hannybanany

Congrats, Illaria!

Yay for puking, Katherine!


----------



## cagnew

Congrats Illaria!!!!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Congrats *Illaria*!!!!!!

*Katherine*: Yay for puking - especially at 6 weeks! Thinking of you, mama.

*Parker's mommy*: That is just so frustrating. But hopefully this means that a BFP is in your future!!

*Rach*: Great to hear from you!!

*meredyth0315*: Not a selfish post at all!! That is what we are here for. Thinking of you next week. Keep us posted with the u/s.

*chelsc*: I agree. Way too early! I hope you are able to enjoy yourself this weekend

Thanks to e/o for all of the support in regards to the baby shower. I went for a little while. It was okay. It helped that I went to the gym first and kicked as much of that sad, nervous energy out as I possible could. I usually feel better on gym days. Maybe I should make every day a gym day, rather than every other day. But then I worry that I would be burning too many calories, even with only 30 minutes of cardio.


----------



## boobs4milk

oh, congrats, illaria!!!

i'm excited! i got my vitamin regimine down...i just couldn't find the EPO in the correct dose, but bill will get those for me on monday. he also talked me into calling the ob monday to get an appt. for the yeast infections. i ordered my OPK's and should get them wed/thur-ish and started the vits tonight. i'm taking:

2 reg. prenats (the dose is cut into 2 so as to be gentler on the tummy)
500 mg EPO 2X/day
1000 mg vit. c/day
500 mg magnesium/day
500 mg calcium/day
400 IU vit. e/day
50 mg vit. b6 2X/day
50 mg zinc/day

it seems like a lot, but the calcium, magnesium and zinc are in one pill, so not too bad. bill and i spent the day in town and i also got a new pair of running shoes WOOHOOO! mine are 3 1/2 yrs old! we talked about everything and when we got to the fountain at the mall, he gave natalie a dime and i asked her to wish for a baby bro or sis and bill smiled like a goofy kid!

it's so awesome to have hope again.








s katherine...find your happy place!!!


----------



## 2happymamas

I have not posted to this thread in a month and a half or so. I really needed some time away and to come to terms with everything that happened. But here I am again and ready to try again!

I am currently on CD27 of my first cycle after the MC. My normal cycles are always 28 or 29 days. I will be starting 100mg Clomid after AF comes, followed by US, hcg trigger, and an IUI. I am really, really convinced that I will get pregnant the first time again with the RE. And I just have this overwhelming feeling that I will get twins. Can't explain the feeling, just a sense.

How long was everyone's first cycle after the miscarriage. And how long were you cycles prior to getting pregnant? Were they pretty regular? How did you first cycle after the mc compare to your normal cycles.

Can you tell I really want my next period to come. If it comes within the next few days, we could be inseminating on Valentine's Day. I am a bit mushy and would LOVE that.....even if it means that being insemianted that day would pretty much guarantee I would not get any loving from DW that night









Jill


----------



## hannybanany

Chesa, I'm glad to hear you did OK at the shower. I always feel better on gym days, too.

b4m, looks like a good regimin







Is the vit c for you? I thought vitamin C was a no-no for ttc and pregnancy?

2happymamas, my cycles went back to normal immediately. Of course, that's not the case for everybody - but I hope it is for you!


----------



## xakana

*Jill*--if you look at my chart page, it's still showing my first cycle after AF. My average cycle before was 30-33 days with a LP of 7 days until the last month before I got pregnant, when I got it up to 10 days. This cycle was 14 days, finally. I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## DreamWeaver

I gotta bring my gals to bed soon but wanted to quickly pop in and send LOTS, LOTS of good energy and wonderful vibes to meredyth, Illaria, rach03, 2happymamas....







:









Thanks for checking in, kati, I have been thinking of you and Poppy and holding good thoughts, hang in there!









I may have missed somebody, so apologies in advance!

We are still stressed to the depths with nothing on the visa


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Cd1.

I'm sorry Xak.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
How are you, Olerica?

Hugs to everyone else too, and here's hoping to a great day! DH and I are going with some of our colleagues tonight to a Robert Burns dinner, to celebrate the Scottish poet's birthday. I've never been to one before, but it's sure to be a fun and relaxing time...

Happy Friday!

Hi back! That Robert Burns thing sounds really cool. How was it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Just wanted to pop in and say hello to everyone. I've been quiet this week, but lurking alot and thinking of you guys. I guess my nerves are starting to get in a bit of a tizzy with my u/s coming this Wednesday. I keep thinking baby is healthy, in with the good, out with the bad, but I still have those doubts of whether I'll see a heartbeat or what if it's tubal - just fears I guess. I did hit the 10 or possibly 11 week mark today, I am thrilled about that. I just hope the peanut is ready to make their grand appearance Wednesday. Sorry for such a selfish post









Hugs & love to everyone









I can't wait to hear about your US

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Illaria* 
Hello Everyone,

Yesterday was the due date of the baby that we lost in July, and this morning we were greeted with a beautiful sight - two very clear lines! It is hard to believe it is real, I am excited and a bit fearful all at the same time.

I am not up-to-date on this thread, but I am sending warm wishes to all of you!

Congratulations Illaria!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Thanks for your well wishes everyone. Poppy decided to make a bit of herself known yesterday as I spent about thirty minutes over the sink vomitting up every last bit I'd eaten in the past twelve hours. Unfortunately, since I also puked the morning of my d&c, I can't take this as the most reliable sign, but it's something. She then demanded a McDonald's hamburger (which I never ever get, it's always chicken strips) and french fries for lunch, so if she is in there, she has a strong personality already. If she's not, then I'm going crazy.

I'm six weeks today and my excitement is because if something happens now, it's a "miscarriage" and not a "chemical pregnancy." My mind is still not in the best possible place, clearly.

Yea for puking!

*Me:* Having fun with our BD fest. This week was stressful at work, but next week is much quieter. My rosacea has flared up something fierce.

I got a call from a girlfriend who's due date is 1 month prior to my lost one's. She and I were really able to bond over her pregnancy and what's happening with her (she's not terribly in touch with her body and has epilipsy so she just needs some cheering on - and I am so happy that I was able to do that with her. I don't think she has a lot of support.) We made plans for dinner next week, which I'm excited about. She was so afraid to call me because she didn't want to bum me out about her pregnancy and my lack of pregnancy. I just told her that we should celebrate what's going on with her because she'd been trying for years too. We talked about my miscarriage a bit and she cried with me.

I guess that I just feel really connected to my experience and able to embrace what's happening to her too. Feels good.

Sorry that this is such a selfish post, I'll try and be better connected next week, I was just so overwhelmed last week to keep up.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
It's torture, I know. I so know. But it's pretty unlikely that you'll get a BFP at 10DPO, so I'd wait at LEAST until then, if not DPO13-14.

I *know* you're right but what if it's FRER?? Isn't it supposed to be like 5 days before a missed period?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Illaria* 
Yesterday was the due date of the baby that we lost in July, and this morning we were greeted with a beautiful sight - two very clear lines! It is hard to believe it is real, I am excited and a bit fearful all at the same time.









Congrats, Illaria!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Poppy decided to make a bit of herself known yesterday as I spent about thirty minutes over the sink vomitting up every last bit I'd eaten in the past twelve hours. Unfortunately, since I also puked the morning of my d&c, I can't take this as the most reliable sign, but it's something. She then demanded a McDonald's hamburger (which I never ever get, it's always chicken strips) and french fries for lunch, so if she is in there, she has a strong personality already. If she's not, then I'm going crazy.









uke I think nausea at 6 wks is a reallllly good sign, kati!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Congrats *Illaria*!!!!!!
Thanks to e/o for all of the support in regards to the baby shower. I went for a little while. It was okay. It helped that I went to the gym first and kicked as much of that sad, nervous energy out as I possible could. I usually feel better on gym days. Maybe I should make every day a gym day, rather than every other day. But then I worry that I would be burning too many calories, even with only 30 minutes of cardio.









Glad the shower went well, chesa. I'm not sure on the gym thing....does your gym have a personal trainer person you could ask how to burn the least cals and still work out daily? Seems like if it's making you feel better you should be able to do it as much as you want, yk?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
How long was everyone's first cycle after the miscarriage. And how long were you cycles prior to getting pregnant? Were they pretty regular? How did you first cycle after the mc compare to your normal cycles.

Hey Jill! Welcome back. I had two back to back m/c (no af in between) and my first post-m/c's cycle was 33 days. The following one was 29 days. Prior to the m/c's I only had 1 af in 3 yrs as I was pg and bfing....so not much to compare it to! Hope af arrives for you soon!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Welcome back, *jill*! I'm so glad you are feeling hopeful. Twins would be great!!

*Jen* (B4M): That looks like a wonderful vitamin regime. Great for TTC! Is Bill taking zinc too? It is really good for those spermies. So is selenium.

*DreamWeaver*: I really hope your visa comes through soon!!

Hugs to all.


----------



## Sam05

Yay, *Illaria*! Congratulations!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I got a call from a girlfriend who's due date is 1 month prior to my lost one's. She and I were really able to bond over her pregnancy and what's happening with her (she's not terribly in touch with her body and has epilipsy so she just needs some cheering on - and I am so happy that I was able to do that with her. I don't think she has a lot of support.) We made plans for dinner next week, which I'm excited about. She was so afraid to call me because she didn't want to bum me out about her pregnancy and my lack of pregnancy. I just told her that we should celebrate what's going on with her because she'd been trying for years too. We talked about my miscarriage a bit and she cried with me.

I guess that I just feel really connected to my experience and able to embrace what's happening to her too. Feels good.

Sorry that this is such a selfish post, I'll try and be better connected next week, I was just so overwhelmed last week to keep up.

Selfish post? Yer kidding right??? I think it's lovely how you've been able to embrace your good friend's pregnancy. I can relate, sort of. One of my good friends who tried for years and went through several rounds of in vitro actually GOT PREGNANT with her second NATURALLY! She just had her baby girl. I'm really happy for her!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I *know* you're right but what if it's FRER?? Isn't it supposed to be like 5 days before a missed period?

Glad the shower went well, chesa. I'm not sure on the gym thing....does your gym have a personal trainer person you could ask how to burn the least cals and still work out daily? Seems like if it's making you feel better you should be able to do it as much as you want, yk?

FRER? First Response? If so, then yeah. I didn't get my BFPs until DPO13-14, I don't think. Dunno. I might recommend getting some of the Dollar Tree tests if you're going to test that early. I so don't blame you! I always BURN through the preg tests when we're ttc!

Jill - hope AF comes soon!!!

Chesa - I second JMO's advice. Check with a trainer about your work out program. Wish I felt like working out. Ugh.

Me - I'm a week past my last miscarriage. Today I'm kind of in awe. It's not like I'm sitting around waiting for the axe to fall, but it's always a nice surprise to wake up and be one day further along!








Kimberly


----------



## politys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Ugh, I haven't had to start grading yet. That frenzy begins next week. How was your dinner???

*Me* - still plugging along. DD & I are on our own this weekend. DH has a side project. I might take her ice skating today if she wakes up from her nap in time. Otherwise, we'll just hang around, I suppose. It's so hard right now because I'm so tired. I feel like a bad mommy because I get in bed around 7pm most days right now!!!!!!!








Kimberly









Hi Kimberly! I hope your weekend with DD has been relaxing and fun! The Burns dinner was great (thanks for asking too Olerica) - I've never had haggis, but it tasted like chopped liver - pretty good! People stood up and read Burns poems, including a couple of my colleagues and my DH & I, and things turned a little bawdy by the end of the evening (Burns wrote some fairly dirty poems (in addition to the lovey and serious ones - I had no idea))!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Illaria* 
Hello Everyone,

Yesterday was the due date of the baby that we lost in July, and this morning we were greeted with a beautiful sight - two very clear lines! It is hard to believe it is real, I am excited and a bit fearful all at the same time.

I am not up-to-date on this thread, but I am sending warm wishes to all of you!

Hi Illaria! Congratulations - very exciting!!!







:







:







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

Thanks for your well wishes everyone. Poppy decided to make a bit of herself known yesterday as I spent about thirty minutes over the sink vomitting up every last bit I'd eaten in the past twelve hours.

I bet throwing up never felt better!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
*meredyth0315*: Not a selfish post at all!! That is what we are here for. Thinking of you next week. Keep us posted with the u/s.

*chelsc*: I agree. Way too early! I hope you are able to enjoy yourself this weekend

Thanks to e/o for all of the support in regards to the baby shower. I went for a little while. It was okay. It helped that I went to the gym first and kicked as much of that sad, nervous energy out as I possible could. I usually feel better on gym days. Maybe I should make every day a gym day, rather than every other day. But then I worry that I would be burning too many calories, even with only 30 minutes of cardio.









Meredyth and Chelsc:







: No worries!

Chessie, I'm glad it went well. Exercise is so key to mental health during this stressful process, isn't it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have not posted to this thread in a month and a half or so. I really needed some time away and to come to terms with everything that happened. But here I am again and ready to try again!

I am currently on CD27 of my first cycle after the MC. My normal cycles are always 28 or 29 days. I will be starting 100mg Clomid after AF comes, followed by US, hcg trigger, and an IUI. I am really, really convinced that I will get pregnant the first time again with the RE. And I just have this overwhelming feeling that I will get twins. Can't explain the feeling, just a sense.

How long was everyone's first cycle after the miscarriage. And how long were you cycles prior to getting pregnant? Were they pretty regular? How did you first cycle after the mc compare to your normal cycles.

Can you tell I really want my next period to come. If it comes within the next few days, we could be inseminating on Valentine's Day. I am a bit mushy and would LOVE that.....even if it means that being insemianted that day would pretty much guarantee I would not get any loving from DW that night









Jill

Hi 2happymamas! My first cycle post-mc was 28 days, about average for me, but I know that cycle can be substantially different from one's normal. Here's hoping that AF arrives soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

We are still stressed to the depths with nothing on the visa

















Dreamweaver, sending visa vibes your way! And a hug!







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 

*Me:* Having fun with our BD fest. This week was stressful at work, but next week is much quieter. My rosacea has flared up something fierce.

I got a call from a girlfriend who's due date is 1 month prior to my lost one's. She and I were really able to bond over her pregnancy and what's happening with her (she's not terribly in touch with her body and has epilipsy so she just needs some cheering on - and I am so happy that I was able to do that with her. I don't think she has a lot of support.) We made plans for dinner next week, which I'm excited about. She was so afraid to call me because she didn't want to bum me out about her pregnancy and my lack of pregnancy. I just told her that we should celebrate what's going on with her because she'd been trying for years too. We talked about my miscarriage a bit and she cried with me.

I guess that I just feel really connected to my experience and able to embrace what's happening to her too. Feels good.

Sorry that this is such a selfish post, I'll try and be better connected next week, I was just so overwhelmed last week to keep up.

Olerica, no sorries! We want to hear about how you're doing! I'm glad you had such a great conversation with your girlfriend - sounds cathartic and freeing. I'm sorry your rosacea has flared up. When I got my period a few days ago, my eczema flared up a bit... is there anything you can do to calm it down?


----------



## fallriverfox

*Illaria* Congratulations!





































*joshs_girl* Hang in there, the ultrasound date will be here before you know it

Me: I can be moved to waiting to know, I'm about 3dpo. I'm not feeling super hopeful about it this month, but let the waiting begin







(Do you figure 3dpo is too early to test?)


----------



## DreamWeaver

*Olerica*







I think you have been wonderful with your friend! I don't see what was so selfish about your post! I hope being able to support your friend has been healing to you too. You are great!









*politys* that Robert Burns event sounds like a hoot!! Sounds like you had fun, I am so glad to hear!

Kimberly, I am glad you are past your "anxious" week.
















Thanks for good wishes with our visa thingy. I am just really exhausted with all the waiting, dangling in the air.... I just want them to tell me if they will YES give it to us, or NO, so we can finally get on with life! Sheesh. feels as if Life has been on hold the past few weeks.... Tomm will be our last ditch effort.







:

Good wishes to everyone







I am skimming through posts (bad mood) so I probably am not catching on everything.


----------



## honeybunch2k8

Congrats Illaria!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Olerica*







I think you have been wonderful with your friend! I don't see what was so selfish about your post! I hope being able to support your friend has been healing to you too. You are great!









Exactly that.

*Fallriverfox*--just 10 more days for testing to be good









*Everyone who's pregnant*--I hope everything is still going great, don't worry too much







and stick, babies, stick!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Me - I'm a week past my last miscarriage. Today I'm kind of in awe. It's not like I'm sitting around waiting for the axe to fall, but it's always a nice surprise to wake up and be one day further along!

YAY!!!!! I bet that is a wonderful feeling, kimberly!!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Selfish post? Yer kidding right??? I think it's lovely how you've been able to embrace your good friend's pregnancy. I can relate, sort of. One of my good friends who tried for years and went through several rounds of in vitro actually GOT PREGNANT with her second NATURALLY! She just had her baby girl. I'm really happy for her!!
Me - I'm a week past my last miscarriage. Today I'm kind of in awe. It's not like I'm sitting around waiting for the axe to fall, but it's always a nice surprise to wake up and be one day further along!







Kimberly










I meant selfish in the way of - I didn't take the time to connect with what was going on for anyone else. I'm interested in what is going on with the rest of you all too! After a few days of being out of contact... anyway.

I'm glad for you and your way past the previous mc. I do hope things continue to be easy for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Hi Kimberly! I hope your weekend with DD has been relaxing and fun! The Burns dinner was great (thanks for asking too Olerica) - I've never had haggis, but it tasted like chopped liver - pretty good! People stood up and read Burns poems, including a couple of my colleagues and my DH & I, and things turned a little bawdy by the end of the evening (Burns wrote some fairly dirty poems (in addition to the lovey and serious ones - I had no idea))!
Olerica, no sorries! We want to hear about how you're doing! I'm glad you had such a great conversation with your girlfriend - sounds cathartic and freeing. I'm sorry your rosacea has flared up. When I got my period a few days ago, my eczema flared up a bit... is there anything you can do to calm it down?

How interesting. Haggis - I don't know about eating that... (shiver). Re: the rosacea - not a lot to make it calm down. Thanks for asking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
*Olerica*







I think you have been wonderful with your friend! I don't see what was so selfish about your post! I hope being able to support your friend has been healing to you too. You are great!









Thanks for good wishes with our visa thingy. I am just really exhausted with all the waiting, dangling in the air.... I just want them to tell me if they will YES give it to us, or NO, so we can finally get on with life! Sheesh. feels as if Life has been on hold the past few weeks.... Tomm will be our last ditch effort.







:

I hope the visa comes through. I missed where you were going, though.


----------



## boobs4milk

dreamweaver-hoping you get that visa, soon!

olerica and chesa-







s i have trouble seeing strangers pg...i can't imagine being around friends that are pg right now!

frf-good luck!

kimberly-







: thinking of you

anyone heard from rach? it's sad when the oldies leave and go to bb's and i'm still stuck here, waiting.

sigh

katherine-still holding you up in my good thoughts!

marelle- are you out there?????


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I meant selfish in the way of - I didn't take the time to connect with what was going on for anyone else. I'm interested in what is going on with the rest of you all too! After a few days of being out of contact... anyway.

I'm glad for you and your way past the previous mc. I do hope things continue to be easy for you.

I knew what you meant.







Sometimes we can't "connect" with everyone. Just wanted you to remember that that is ok!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
kimberly-







: thinking of you

anyone heard from rach? it's sad when the oldies leave and go to bb's and i'm still stuck here, waiting.

Hey!







I'm thinking of you too!









I'm so forgetful. I'm trying to remember when *Rach* posted last either here or on PAL. I think she's still kind of worried even though she's fairly far along now. It totally sucks - I don't know that any of us will ever NOT worry after having experienced loss(es).
















Kimberly


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
It totally sucks - I don't know that any of us will ever NOT worry after having experienced loss(es).
















Kimberly









I agree with you Kimberly, I do not think any of us will ever have a worry free pregnancy again. It's kinda sad to think that you lose that innocence.

Hope you are feeling well and have a great night!!!

Poltys - that dinner sounded like fun. My Mom-Mom made hagus a lot when I was a kid (I hate the smell).

Dreamweaver-Hope you get your visa tomorrow. What is taking so long???

Kati-







Glad you are puking and hope that you are still pukey today. Poppy-just keep making yourself known, ok!!
Grow baby grow!

Jill-My 1st cycle after our loss in October was 35 days. Best wishes to you, I hope you can get inseminted on
V-day, that would be so sweet!

Best wishes and







s to anyone testing tomorrow!

Take care,
Jen


----------



## countrybound

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 

marelle- are you out there?????

LOL... crazy that you put that. I haven't been lurking in awhile but did today. I couldn't get pregnant for two cycles so I forced myself to stay away so that I didn't go against Dr.s orders lol. AF should be here in two or three days and I'll be posting in Feb again.

Thanks for thinking of me... I feel special lol.









*I miss everyone and hope you all understand why I stayed away.*


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
*I miss everyone and hope you all understand why I stayed away.*

definitely understand, marelle. You're welcome back whenever!!


----------



## labortrials

Politys - (did I spell that right) - ick, haggas? Really. Like liver. LoL! You're a brave girl! Well, I'm sure it must be good for you, at least.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
LOL... crazy that you put that. I haven't been lurking in awhile but did today. I couldn't get pregnant for two cycles so I forced myself to stay away so that I didn't go against Dr.s orders lol. AF should be here in two or three days and I'll be posting in Feb again.

Thanks for thinking of me... I feel special lol.









*I miss everyone and hope you all understand why I stayed away.*

Good to see you back, and we'll look forward to hearing more from you in Feburary!

Oh man! I can't believe that the weekend is over. Wowza! And I really don't have much to show for it, LoL! Well, except that I didn't bleed. That's actually quite an accomplishment, ya know.









Have a great start to the work week, e/o!!







Kimberly


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Oh Illaria! Congrats!

Thanks for your well wishes everyone. Poppy decided to make a bit of herself known yesterday as I spent about thirty minutes over the sink vomitting up every last bit I'd eaten in the past twelve hours. Unfortunately, since I also puked the morning of my d&c, I can't take this as the most reliable sign, but it's something. She then demanded a McDonald's hamburger (which I never ever get, it's always chicken strips) and french fries for lunch, so if she is in there, she has a strong personality already. If she's not, then I'm going crazy.

I'm six weeks today and my excitement is because if something happens now, it's a "miscarriage" and not a "chemical pregnancy." My mind is still not in the best possible place, clearly.

Yeah for puking!!!!!! I had my first episode today as well. I know how you feel about not being able to use this as a potive sign. I puking the day I started bleeding last time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Thanks to e/o for all of the support in regards to the baby shower. I went for a little while. It was okay. It helped that I went to the gym first and kicked as much of that sad, nervous energy out as I possible could. I usually feel better on gym days. Maybe I should make every day a gym day, rather than every other day. But then I worry that I would be burning too many calories, even with only 30 minutes of cardio.









I am glad the shower went ok. Those things are so hard. Yeah for a great gym day!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 

i'm excited! i got my vitamin regimine down...i just couldn't find the EPO in the correct dose, but bill will get those for me on monday. he also talked me into calling the ob monday to get an appt. for the yeast infections. i ordered my OPK's and should get them wed/thur-ish and started the vits tonight. i'm taking:

2 reg. prenats (the dose is cut into 2 so as to be gentler on the tummy)
500 mg EPO 2X/day
1000 mg vit. c/day
500 mg magnesium/day
500 mg calcium/day
400 IU vit. e/day
50 mg vit. b6 2X/day
50 mg zinc/day

it seems like a lot, but the calcium, magnesium and zinc are in one pill, so not too bad. bill and i spent the day in town and i also got a new pair of running shoes WOOHOOO! mine are 3 1/2 yrs old! we talked about everything and when we got to the fountain at the mall, he gave natalie a dime and i asked her to wish for a baby bro or sis and bill smiled like a goofy kid!

it's so awesome to have hope again.








s katherine...find your happy place!!!

That is quite a list. It sounds like a great combination!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2happymamas* 
I have not posted to this thread in a month and a half or so. I really needed some time away and to come to terms with everything that happened. But here I am again and ready to try again!

I am currently on CD27 of my first cycle after the MC. My normal cycles are always 28 or 29 days. I will be starting 100mg Clomid after AF comes, followed by US, hcg trigger, and an IUI. I am really, really convinced that I will get pregnant the first time again with the RE. And I just have this overwhelming feeling that I will get twins. Can't explain the feeling, just a sense.

How long was everyone's first cycle after the miscarriage. And how long were you cycles prior to getting pregnant? Were they pretty regular? How did you first cycle after the mc compare to your normal cycles.

Can you tell I really want my next period to come. If it comes within the next few days, we could be inseminating on Valentine's Day. I am a bit mushy and would LOVE that.....even if it means that being insemianted that day would pretty much guarantee I would not get any loving from DW that night









Jill

Hopefully V-Day is the day!!!!!!!! What a great memory!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 

*Me:* Having fun with our BD fest. This week was stressful at work, but next week is much quieter. My rosacea has flared up something fierce.

I got a call from a girlfriend who's due date is 1 month prior to my lost one's. She and I were really able to bond over her pregnancy and what's happening with her (she's not terribly in touch with her body and has epilipsy so she just needs some cheering on - and I am so happy that I was able to do that with her. I don't think she has a lot of support.) We made plans for dinner next week, which I'm excited about. She was so afraid to call me because she didn't want to bum me out about her pregnancy and my lack of pregnancy. I just told her that we should celebrate what's going on with her because she'd been trying for years too. We talked about my miscarriage a bit and she cried with me.

I guess that I just feel really connected to my experience and able to embrace what's happening to her too. Feels good.

Sorry that this is such a selfish post, I'll try and be better connected next week, I was just so overwhelmed last week to keep up.

Yeah for the BD feast!!!!!! Hopefully you catch an egg!!!!!!! It is amazing how talking about our experiences with someone who really cares about us is so healing!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallriverfox* 
*Illaria*
Me: I can be moved to waiting to know, I'm about 3dpo. I'm not feeling super hopeful about it this month, but let the waiting begin







(Do you figure 3dpo is too early to test?)

Is it ever to early to test????









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 

Thanks for good wishes with our visa thingy. I am just really exhausted with all the waiting, dangling in the air.... I just want them to tell me if they will YES give it to us, or NO, so we can finally get on with life! Sheesh. feels as if Life has been on hold the past few weeks.... Tomm will be our last ditch effort.







:

Good wishes to everyone







I am skimming through posts (bad mood) so I probably am not catching on everything.









Praying for yeah!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
LOL... crazy that you put that. I haven't been lurking in awhile but did today. I couldn't get pregnant for two cycles so I forced myself to stay away so that I didn't go against Dr.s orders lol. AF should be here in two or three days and I'll be posting in Feb again.

Thanks for thinking of me... I feel special lol.









*I miss everyone and hope you all understand why I stayed away.*

Thinking of you!!!!!

Update- I was able to calm down some this weekend. On Friday night, I demanded that DH go to town buy a DVD player (ours had been acting up), rent a funny movie, and get chinese. Then I took a shower and just prayed and cried for about an hour. After that I felt like God gave me a peace about this pregnancy. I don't know what he as in store for this little blue birds life but I know I can lean on his promises. After all of this I came to the conclusion that I need to just trust my body. I have decided that I will not do an ultrasound earlier than eight weeks. At least at eight weeks, it should either be going well or not at all.

Tonight, DH came down with what I think is the flu. He has a temp of 103. I am now concerned that I may get it. Do you think I should call my doctor and have a game plan in case I do get (DH has never been sick and I have not gotten it) or should I just wait and see? (So much for trusting my body!!!)


----------



## chel

Well I guess we need some testing going on?
(That's my favorite part of this board, waiting for test results







)
Ya'll think it's about time I POAS?

pros: I'm 18DPO. Not really much else. If I really try I could say heartburn and mildly heavy boobs, though I'm a D so they're always heavy. I did have to buy some pantyliners and pads, economy pack cause I'm frugal like that







, so if ever a time not to get a period this would be it! I also just bought a cute SMALL purse.

cons: I've never O this early, so this is a really short 28 day cycle for me (norm is 2-3 months), got my period zit, though it didn't go all cystic like they usually do. I had some spotting 10-13DPO. I could be optimistic and call it implantation spotting, but I had spotting with my m/c.

I'll grab a test this afternoon when I'm out doing errands, so check back tomorrow am!


----------



## boobs4milk

MARELLE-







: i've missed you!

chel-good luck!


----------



## fallriverfox

*chel* 18 dpo? I'd be testing. Watching for the results







:

*Marelle* Its good to "see" you again!


----------



## labortrials

Chel, oh yes the POAS watch is always fun and frustrating. Sure why not. Hope to see another BFP tomorrow!

I'm still wanting to be in denial about it being Monday. Good thing is that I'm 6w5d (or 6w7d) pregnant. Lower ab is definitely feeling like there's something in it, and yup, I'm showing. To most people I'd just look like I'd been hitting the donuts too much, but everyone at work/school would be suspicious since they know a little bit about my personal drama.

Just found out that my grad student's wife is pregnant and due just a couple of weeks before me. He's so excited! LoL! He just couldn't WAIT to tell EVERYONE! Maybe I'll tell him in a week or so. Had to tell my department chair about my pregnancy because he was already talking to me about the 2008-09 school year and some of the changes that affect my teaching areas. He took the news very well. He's a big time family man - he gets it.

I also found out that I'll be teaching a philosophy course for our on-line master's degree program in music education. Yay!! That's Spring 2009!!








Kimberly


----------



## namaste_mom

*chel* - I'll be waiting also for results...

*jmo* - were you able to hold off on the testing?

*Marelle* - looking forward to seeing you more in Feb.

*Dreamweaver* - I hope your visa comes in time

*Illaria* - Congrats!!

*Jill* - that would be a great V-day gift!!

Not much going on with me, hoping to be able to work this week instead of just sitting in front of my computer staring at an empty screen.


----------



## namaste_mom

Wow, I've never gotten top of the page luck!!!


































































:







:







:







:


----------



## namaste_mom

Why does the brocolli dance faster than the bananas or carrots??

....so much for working


----------



## MamabearTo4




----------



## DreamWeaver

Good morning everyone!!









namaste_mom, you cracked me up! My girls love the smilies page and will hang around the computer to wait for me to open that up.







They do like the dancing broccoli and carrots and bananas, LOL! I hope you have a productive week. I think of you often, and wish for healing for you.









chel, wow, we will be holding out breath waiting for news!

Kimberly,







for your department head! Sounds like you have a lot of exciting stuff going for you!









Kimberly, kati, and everyone holding on to hope







and








Sticky, sticky, thoughts to you; and happy, healthy babies!!







:

oh, and what you all said about no-more-innocent pregnancies.







I agree. I have totally lost my innocence and sometimes feel angry about it. But, I know it also makes me appreciate what I have so much more... sigh*

Hello to Marelle!







We shd be TTC end of Feb or early March; I know how you feel, good luck!!

oh, and cautious good news for my visa!! I called the USCIS this morning and the immigration officer told me our visa was approved jan24!! Now we just need to have it before Jan31 (or even on that day, since our flight is an evening one!) so we can go, yeah!! btw, we are flying to Singapore. Ferdinand's ashes are there, at the temple my family goes to, and we want to have a prayer ceremony with us present. To clarify things a bit, both dh and I are waiting for the Green Card, so we need a special visa if we wish to travel outside of the USA. It took us 2 months to get ours previously (and it's only good for one year) but this time they are taking longer due to some backlog issues..... I have not seen my family in almost four years! I really miss my grandma, who brought me up.... she is still ok in health but one never knows...

ok, so that's all for me today! Wishing everyone a wonderful day!


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Oh man! I can't believe that the weekend is over. Wowza! And I really don't have much to show for it, LoL! Well, except that I didn't bleed. That's actually quite an accomplishment, ya know.








Have a great start to the work week, e/o!!







Kimberly









laughup I know you are trying to laugh at your fear. I'm glad to see the sense of humor. You are going to be ok, you know? No matter what happens, you are a strong woman and you have lots of support... regardless, things are going well. It's ok to enjoy the here and now.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countrybound* 
Thanks for thinking of me... I feel special lol.









*I miss everyone and hope you all understand why I stayed away.*

You are special, and yes - we understand.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Yeah for puking!!!!!! I had my first episode today as well.

Yeah for the BD feast!!!!!! Hopefully you catch an egg!!!!!!! It is amazing how talking about our experiences with someone who really cares about us is so healing!!!!

Update- I was able to calm down some this weekend. On Friday night, I demanded that DH go to town buy a DVD player (ours had been acting up), rent a funny movie, and get chinese. Then I took a shower and just prayed and cried for about an hour. After that I felt like God gave me a peace about this pregnancy. I don't know what he as in store for this little blue birds life but I know I can lean on his promises. After all of this I came to the conclusion that I need to just trust my body. I have decided that I will not do an ultrasound earlier than eight weeks. At least at eight weeks, it should either be going well or not at all.

Tonight, DH came down with what I think is the flu. He has a temp of 103. I am now concerned that I may get it. Do you think I should call my doctor and have a game plan in case I do get (DH has never been sick and I have not gotten it) or should I just wait and see? (So much for trusting my body!!!)

Yea for puking x2! It DOES feel good to talk to people who care about you. I know I'm blessed.

I'm glad that you are getting peace! Do trust your body, and God. With regards to the flu, the best you can do is drink a ton of water, get good rest, and breathe. I don't know, but when I do deep breathing exercises I don't seem to get sick. Google pranayama - it's awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Well I guess we need some testing going on?
(That's my favorite part of this board, waiting for test results







)
Ya'll think it's about time I POAS?

pros: I'm 18DPO. I'll grab a test this afternoon when I'm out doing errands, so check back tomorrow am!

Looking forward to hear the results!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I also found out that I'll be teaching a philosophy course for our on-line master's degree program in music education. Yay!! That's Spring 2009!!








Kimberly









That is so cool!

*Me:* Nothing new.


----------



## politys

Dreamweaver - awesome news! I'm so glad it's working out!







:





















:
















Exciting news Kimberly! What sort of philosophy course will you be teaching?







:


----------



## momoftworedheads

KATI- Praying for you and sending you light and love!

Grow Poppy Grow!!!! Can you please move me to waiting to know?? I'll test after Feb 8th.

I have some catching up to do.

Namaste mom- Thinking of you, hoping you have a productive week too.

Kimberly-You have such a great attitude! Hope you had fun with your DD this weekend and got some rest.

Chels - hope your DH is feeling better and that you DO NOT get sick!!

Take care all! Huge hugs!









Jen


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
Well I guess we need some testing going on?
(That's my favorite part of this board, waiting for test results







)
Ya'll think it's about time I POAS?

18dpo and you haven't tested yet??? Girl, I'd have gone thru 10 tests by now!







Can you just get some $store tests today?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
[*jmo* - were you able to hold off on the testing?
So far, yes! 11 dpo...and I make no promises for the rest of the day.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Why does the brocolli dance faster than the bananas or carrots??
















I totally wondered that too.

kimberly, yay on the understanding co-workers and the new course!!! I so loved my college philosophy class. Your job sounds pretty cool.

dreamweaver, yay on the visa!!! It's about time, huh? I'm sure it will be wonderful to see your fam.

My question: I've decided if I am pg this cycle I want to get my prog levels checked early on. I've never had them tested and I just want to know. Should I try and get the test right after my bfp? Wait a little? My losses were at 9 and 7 wks (m/c's not until 10 and 11 wks).


----------



## chel

man, I don't know how you gals can live with those things in you bathroom and not test. I just got back from my errands and couldn't wait.

BFN







:

not a lot of info on too long LP. Basically I didn't O when I thought I did, or just didn't O at all.

*Joshs girl* move me to waiting to O and I'll start the CD count when AF comes.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
BFN







:

sorry, chel.


----------



## fallriverfox

Sorry chel.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

*chel*:









*dreamweaver*: Hurray for your visa!!!!!

*kimberly*: Congrats on the philosophy course!!

*chel_c*: Sending you stay healthy vibes. Maybe you or DH can sleep elsewhere while he is sick? Drink decaf green tea and nag him about washing his hands!

*katherine*: Thinking of you (and little Poppy who is in there growing, growing, growing!)


----------



## DreamWeaver

Chel

Thanks for the Yay's regarding our visa!!







I have to confess by now I also get a kick out of seeing dancing bananas and carrots and broccolis. It can be addictive!









A bit stressed with last minute preparation but I think I can handle it! Just need to put on my big-gal underwear and Wonder Woman bra, heh.

Holding good thoughts for sticky babies, and sending vibes for babies finding their ways to their mamas!!


----------



## Julia Rose

Subbing to this thread.


----------



## boobs4milk

s chel!

woohoo's to dreamweaver...i hate to travel!

namaste_mom-i kwym, i get very little done these days. it seems just when i get a ray of hope, something comes around the corner to dash it out of me. i find solace and escape online, but my house is a wreck!

jen- hoping you caught that egg!

katherine- still thinking of you and hoping for the worlds cutest bean u/s to go well tomorrow!


----------



## boobs4milk

oh, and







s to julia rose. hoping your stay here is short!


----------



## Julia Rose

Thank you for the welcome!

I had an ectopic that ruptured in 3/07 -- had emergency surgery and my left ovary was removed since it was involved in the rupture. Then I got pregnant again the next cycle -- had a m/c in July. I haven't gotten pregnant yet since then. I'm not even too sure if I'm ovulating; I have had periods lately that have been regular but short and light. I had a HSG today to see if my right tube and uterus are o.k.; thank God they are. So I am praying for a little one; not sure what's going on, and I'm 42! I started all of this kind of late









Also, I wouldn't do IVF or AI or anything as I'm a believing Catholic . . .


----------



## jmo

: so I caved and tested at 11 dpo. Why, oh why must I torture myself? BFN...like not even a shred of hope. I was honestly expecting to maybe see a super faint line or something. It was the most negstive a test could be. I am so crushed and have totally given up hope for this cycle.


----------



## heatherh

Hi guys!

*DreamWeaver* - fingers crossed for those visas!

Aw man, *chel*









Welcome, *Julia*!

*jmo* - a negative at 11dpo is not definite. Holding out hope for you.

Update on my dr visit. So she thinks it's too early to worry too much that there is a problem. We talked about diet and exercise and The Fertility Diet and tons of other stuff. Basically, she thinks I'm doing all the right things. She especially focused on exercise. She's been seeing a lot of data to back up not only exercise is good, but interval/burst exercise is the best (that's consistent with Fertility Diet and their emphasis on vigorous exercise, I think). I asked about losing weight vs just continuing to focus on eating well and exercising more. She thought restricting calories was a bad idea since it might encourage my body to worry that it's a bad time to get pg. She thinks if I'm eating well and exercising, my body will settle at a weight that is good for me.

ANYway she's willing to do more blood tests, but we're sticking with a basic workup for now. She thinks if we get to the point where I have 6 good solid, regular cycles w/ no pg, then we could (should?) look into doing more. Basically, I don't get credit for the 2 wonky cycles with the late O. She didn't seem worried that I O late (CD20/21) since I do seem to O regularly. She suggested supplementing w/ zinc (he he I originally typed zing - we could all use a supplement of zing, right?








) for a few months just in case I'm a little low (interesting that Fertility Diet mentioned this for guys... - I didn't ask her about that, though). Here's what we're testing for now: CBC, WBC, RBC, ferritin, TSH, prolactin. Because I'm mid-cycle, we decided not to test FSH. If I want to now or later, next steps would be to do the rest of the blood work (FSH, progesterone) and have DH get a SA.


----------



## boobs4milk

julia-wow! that's good that the testing was normal though. more







s!

jenna-







s, big ones. hpt should only be available to purchase AFTER we are at least 14 dpo because before that, it's really a crap shoot. holding out hope for you!

heather- i'm glad you had a good visit w/your dr. i'm getting the whole 'it hasn't even been a year' b.s. from mine. (SIGH) i'm hoping this is it for you. i've been reading about the supplements, and zinc is mentioned for women and men along with selenium and vit. e and c for men. i give bill his vits at supper when i take mine!

i'm bored. can someone do something cool and talk about it so i won't be bored LOL


----------



## namaste_mom

*Jen b4m* - ha, ha "do something cool" that made me smile. I've done nothing cool today. Lets see -post on MDC, edit a proposal, faculty meeting, somehow wasted two hours, downloaded cool lessons from the internet, and ran 4 miles, guess I need to "cook" dinner now. Cook meaning basically finding something to heat up so my kids don't starve.
*
Dreamweaver* - yeah on the visa...yep, I wish I would have a productive week. I'm thinking I need to make a daily schedule. I lose hours in the day and have no idea where they go (see post to Jen)

*Kimberly* - do you teach in college?

*Jen* - I'll wait with you in the ttw, well, I really have nothing else to do so I'll just hang out with you.

*chel* - so sorry about the BFN

Welcome *Julia*

*jmo* - 11 dpo is early, was it morning pee? I can't believe I just asked that, I need a life.

*heather* - sounds like a great dr visit, why does he want you to wait 6 cycles?

Off to find some food to heat up...


----------



## heatherh

*b4m* - sorry I'm too late to be entertaining. Why are you taking that crap from your dr? Will s/he even do basic tests? I'm totally drawing a blank on how old you are, but if I was older I think my doc would be more worried.

*namaste_mom* - I think she just thinks it'll happen and I don't have a lot to worry about. She was willing to test as much as I wanted, but she didn't think it's likely that there is anything wrong with me. We decided to do the basic tests just in case and to make me feel a little better for now.

I forgot to mention - kudos to my doc because she sat right down and reviewed my charts with me, talking about good vs bad and getting an overall feel for things. My doc rocks!

Oh - and it's really weird to just lay it all on the line like that. I found myself feeling all protective of the charts. I guess it's because there's so much info - every bit of goo that comes out, every time we DTD, you know... It's so personal!


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
oh, and cautious good news for my visa!! I called the USCIS this morning and the immigration officer told me our visa was approved jan24!! Now we just need to have it before Jan31 (or even on that day, since our flight is an evening one!) so we can go, yeah!! btw, we are flying to Singapore. Ferdinand's ashes are there, at the temple my family goes to, and we want to have a prayer ceremony with us present. To clarify things a bit, both dh and I are waiting for the Green Card, so we need a special visa if we wish to travel outside of the USA. It took us 2 months to get ours previously (and it's only good for one year) but this time they are taking longer due to some backlog issues..... I have not seen my family in almost four years! I really miss my grandma, who brought me up.... she is still ok in health but one never knows...

ok, so that's all for me today! Wishing everyone a wonderful day!









That is great news. Hopefully you get them soon!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
man, I don't know how you gals can live with those things in you bathroom and not test. I just got back from my errands and couldn't wait.

BFN







:

not a lot of info on too long LP. Basically I didn't O when I thought I did, or just didn't O at all.

*Joshs girl* move me to waiting to O and I'll start the CD count when AF comes.

Lots of hugs!!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
Thank you for the welcome!

I had an ectopic that ruptured in 3/07 -- had emergency surgery and my left ovary was removed since it was involved in the rupture. Then I got pregnant again the next cycle -- had a m/c in July. I haven't gotten pregnant yet since then. I'm not even too sure if I'm ovulating; I have had periods lately that have been regular but short and light. I had a HSG today to see if my right tube and uterus are o.k.; thank God they are. So I am praying for a little one; not sure what's going on, and I'm 42! I started all of this kind of late









Also, I wouldn't do IVF or AI or anything as I'm a believing Catholic . . .

Welcome, I am sorry you are joining us but hopefully you stay will be short.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







: so I caved and tested at 11 dpo. Why, oh why must I torture myself? BFN...like not even a shred of hope. I was honestly expecting to maybe see a super faint line or something. It was the most negstive a test could be. I am so crushed and have totally given up hope for this cycle.

Lots of Hugs!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 

Update on my dr visit. So she thinks it's too early to worry too much that there is a problem. We talked about diet and exercise and The Fertility Diet and tons of other stuff. Basically, she thinks I'm doing all the right things. She especially focused on exercise. She's been seeing a lot of data to back up not only exercise is good, but interval/burst exercise is the best (that's consistent with Fertility Diet and their emphasis on vigorous exercise, I think). I asked about losing weight vs just continuing to focus on eating well and exercising more. She thought restricting calories was a bad idea since it might encourage my body to worry that it's a bad time to get pg. She thinks if I'm eating well and exercising, my body will settle at a weight that is good for me.

ANYway she's willing to do more blood tests, but we're sticking with a basic workup for now. She thinks if we get to the point where I have 6 good solid, regular cycles w/ no pg, then we could (should?) look into doing more. Basically, I don't get credit for the 2 wonky cycles with the late O. She didn't seem worried that I O late (CD20/21) since I do seem to O regularly. She suggested supplementing w/ zinc (he he I originally typed zing - we could all use a supplement of zing, right?







) for a few months just in case I'm a little low (interesting that Fertility Diet mentioned this for guys... - I didn't ask her about that, though). Here's what we're testing for now: CBC, WBC, RBC, ferritin, TSH, prolactin. Because I'm mid-cycle, we decided not to test FSH. If I want to now or later, next steps would be to do the rest of the blood work (FSH, progesterone) and have DH get a SA.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 

I forgot to mention - kudos to my doc because she sat right down and reviewed my charts with me, talking about good vs bad and getting an overall feel for things. My doc rocks!

Oh - and it's really weird to just lay it all on the line like that. I found myself feeling all protective of the charts. I guess it's because there's so much info - every bit of goo that comes out, every time we DTD, you know... It's so personal!

Glad you doc appointment went so well. It sounds like she really listen to you and looked over everything. It is so empowering to be listen to by the medical profession. So often it doesn't happen that way.

Update- DH is still sick. He sleep in another room last night. I sleep aweful with our him next to me. He is sleeping there again tonight







. I am getting my blood drawn again tom. I am really nervous about getting the results. I feel like they have gone up but we will see.


----------



## heatherh

Grow, Blue Bird, grow!


----------



## Julia Rose

Thank you so much for the kind welcomes!
I had a complete hormone profile done, and everything is normal EXCEPT I am really really low on progesterone -- tested at 4.2. It was a NaPro doctor (http://www.naprotechnology.com/) who ordered all the tests. My regular OB thinks that bio-identical hormones are just voodoo. But the NaPro doctor prescribed intravaginal progesterone capsules (200 mg) from days O+3 to O+12. They are doing something, because I always had a LP of 9 days, but now it's 14 days. But I don't know if I've been ovulating. I might do a Clomid cycle, but my doctor said I have to wean my 2-year-old DS first . . . so much to do!
Prayers for everyone here!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*jmo* - 11 dpo is early, was it morning pee? I can't believe I just asked that, I need a life.
















It wasn't first morning pee. It was second morning pee after a big glass of water and some decaf coffee (too diluted maybe?)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Update- DH is still sick. He sleep in another room last night. I sleep aweful with our him next to me. He is sleeping there again tonight







. I am getting my blood drawn again tom. I am really nervous about getting the results. I feel like they have gone up but we will see.

Good luck tomorrow, chels!!! Hopefully your dh will be well and back in bed with you soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
I might do a Clomid cycle, but my doctor said I have to wean my 2-year-old DS first . . . so much to do!

I don't know much about clomid but I know a few mamas here (or over in PAL) have taken clomid while nursing. An OB I saw right after the last m/c actually offered me clomid (for LPD) and knew I was nursing. So it might be an option for you w/o weaning your ds!

I am NOT testing tomorrow. I have 1 FRER and 2 $tests on hand (disaster!) so I think I'll wait until 13dpo for the FRER. My lp is usually 13 days anyways. If no bfp/no af I'll use the $store tests for 14 and 15 dpo's. Man, am I neurotic or what?!









*heather* your dr sounds really awesome. Glad your appt went well and you felt listened to. Sounds like you have a solid plan in place!!!


----------



## hannybanany

Dreamweaver, what fabulous news about your visa! How wonderful that you will get to see your family









chel









Welcome, Julia Rose









jmo, 11 dpo could definitely be too early! Test again in a couple of days. Don't give up hope!

heather, I want your Dr! She sounds wonderful!

Me: I had my RE appointment this morning. Sheesh, where do I start... First, he said that O'ing any later than *CD 14* is bad. He said it means your releasing a bad egg, and will increase you risk of m/c. Ok, I believe that O'ing late could be a problem, but he insisted that me O'ing on CD 19-20 regularly is a major problem. Wha?!
He is having me take magnesium and selenium. We're doing more blood tests, including more clotting and chomosome tests.
Also, he said that DD still nursing could be causing my _delayed ovulation_. Uh, no. Even before I had DD I O'd _late_ (CD19). He said that unless I wanted to risk having another m/c I should wait to TTC til she weans.







:
Sigh. On one hand I certainly appreciate that he looked at my charts, and that instead of putting me on Clomid (as my OB wanted to) he's trying supplements first, but... Waiting til DD weans? I mean, she nurses 2-3 times a day! Prolactin levels are normal. All other hormone levels are normal.
Of course, he doesn't want us to TTC this month, but DH and I discussed it, and we're not going to avoid. If it happens it happens







.
He said a lot more, but I'm still trying to process it... I didn't expect for it to be so emotionally draining.


----------



## labortrials

Thanks everyone for being excited for me in my job. There are PLENTY of days that I forget that I have a pretty fantabulous job . . . and really only teach 8 months of the year.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Why does the brocolli dance faster than the bananas or carrots??

My theory is that the broc has a healthier diet than the banana or carrot. Look at him! He's green. He must be healthy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
oh, and what you all said about no-more-innocent pregnancies.







I agree. I have totally lost my innocence and sometimes feel angry about it. But, I know it also makes me appreciate what I have so much more... sigh*

So true!

Glad that the visa situation seems to be resolving!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *politys* 
Exciting news Kimberly! What sort of philosophy course will you be teaching?







:

Philosophy of music education. The big picture items like what purpose does music serve? Is it purely aesthetic or does it have practical value. I'll probably bring in some other stuff like guiding epistemologies and how they are applied in music research. Who knows. Music education was my minor field for my doctorate, but I have a REAL passion for applying philosophy, sociology, and psychology to music. My dissertation dealt with gender subversion in late 20th century opera - basically we're reproducing the same ole social mores in modern composition. Blah blah blah!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
18dpo and you haven't tested yet??? Girl, I'd have gone thru 10 tests by now!







Can you just get some $store tests today?

My question: I've decided if I am pg this cycle I want to get my prog levels checked early on. I've never had them tested and I just want to know. Should I try and get the test right after my bfp? Wait a little? My losses were at 9 and 7 wks (m/c's not until 10 and 11 wks).

LoL and so true on testing. I've NEVER waited that long. Then again my cycles are rarely longer than 30 days.

I don't know if you're supposed to get it checked right away or not. I would think so though. Do you suspect LPD???

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
man, I don't know how you gals can live with those things in you bathroom and not test. I just got back from my errands and couldn't wait.

BFN







:

Oh I'm still holding out hope for you.









Welcome Julia Rose!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







: so I caved and tested at 11 dpo. Why, oh why must I torture myself? BFN...like not even a shred of hope. I was honestly expecting to maybe see a super faint line or something. It was the most negstive a test could be. I am so crushed and have totally given up hope for this cycle.

Because it's super fun to torture yourself with BFNs when you know better than to test at 11DPO. Sorry, I know how demotivating that can be, but it's likely too early! I know that my little tidbit (as my mom calls him) didn't implant until 13-14DPO!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Update on my dr visit. So she thinks it's too early to worry too much that there is a problem.

I'm glad you had a good visit!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*Kimberly* - do you teach in college?

Yup, I'm a music professor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I forgot to mention - kudos to my doc because she sat right down and reviewed my charts with me, talking about good vs bad and getting an overall feel for things. My doc rocks!

Oh - and it's really weird to just lay it all on the line like that. I found myself feeling all protective of the charts. I guess it's because there's so much info - every bit of goo that comes out, every time we DTD, you know... It's so personal!

Oh that's great. I totally hear ya regarding obscessing about every little bit of goo that comes out. Oh and every twinge. And every pang. And every . . . everything! Ugh!!!

Olercia - hmm, I thought I "quoted" you too. Just wanted to say thank you. You always have such an awesome way of saying things. So supportive. Really, it's a gift!!!








Kimberly








almost 6w6d!


----------



## labortrials

Hanny, dang I wish I knew where my charts from my ttc with DD. I am pretty certain that I was ovulating at about CD18-20. I was ovulating around CD15 with both of the miscarriages last year. Hmm . . . Sorry, I know that was probably disconcerting to hear that from the doc. As long as you have a 10ish day LP, it shouldn't matter what DAY you O on.

Gnight!







Kimberly


----------



## Bella Catalina

Hi mamas, I think I may have posted here the other week when I had my m/c... but I think we're going to start ttc again as soon as AF arrives. DH is out of town until Friday, and I think I may O before then. I am kind of hoping I do O before he returns so that we're not tempted... I just think that if we conceived and m/c again that I wouldn't forgive myself for not waiting.

hanny, I conceived DS on CD21 and he is perfect. Bailee was conceived on CD 16 or 17 and gee, that went well. Sorry for being so cynical, but I don't believe that O on >CD14=bad egg. I know too many perfect babies conceived well after day 14, some as far as CD 60 something.

Why is it that some OBs will give you Clomid while nursing and others won't??? Just a random thought. Sounds like some OBs need to get current with their contraindications


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 














It wasn't first morning pee. It was second morning pee after a big glass of water and some decaf coffee (too diluted maybe?)

Woman! At least use FMU if you're going to torture yourself!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
heather, I want your Dr! She sounds wonderful!

Me: I had my RE appointment this morning. Sheesh, where do I start... First, he said that O'ing any later than *CD 14* is bad. He said it means your releasing a bad egg, and will increase you risk of m/c. Ok, I believe that O'ing late could be a problem, but he insisted that me O'ing on CD 19-20 regularly is a major problem. Wha?!
He is having me take magnesium and selenium. We're doing more blood tests, including more clotting and chomosome tests.
Also, he said that DD still nursing could be causing my _delayed ovulation_. Uh, no. Even before I had DD I O'd _late_ (CD19). He said that unless I wanted to risk having another m/c I should wait to TTC til she weans.







:
Sigh. On one hand I certainly appreciate that he looked at my charts, and that instead of putting me on Clomid (as my OB wanted to) he's trying supplements first, but... Waiting til DD weans? I mean, she nurses 2-3 times a day! Prolactin levels are normal. All other hormone levels are normal.
Of course, he doesn't want us to TTC this month, but DH and I discussed it, and we're not going to avoid. If it happens it happens







.
He said a lot more, but I'm still trying to process it... I didn't expect for it to be so emotionally draining.

Trust me, I am super grateful for my doc. I found her through the finding your tribe forum... you know, in case you're in the market for a doc









Personally, I wonder if maybe Oing late could have a small impact, but I certainly don't think it's the end all be all, yk? If all your hormone tests check out fine (do you know the actual #s? are they good or borderline?) Your doc sounds a little crazy - CD14 is average, after all. Remember to trust your gut on these things. Drs don't know everything. I think it's good to go to them for advice, but that doesn't mean I have to blindly believe everything, yk? To be fair, I think how we look at this stuff varies a lot depending on our specific circumstances. I mean, this is only the 4th (hopefully!) good cycle, but overall we've been TTC since May 06 so it seems bad. If this was like cycle 8 or something, I think my doc would be more aggressive and maybe worry about the late O. So you've just got to look at the whole picture. Am I making any sense?


----------



## boobs4milk

hanny-







s i think the supplements are a great idea, but i'm getting conflicting thoughts on the whole o after cd 14 thing. according to everything i've seen, if your LP is 10-16 days long (minimum), then you have 'normal' ovulation and cycling. you can O on cd 124 (fates forbid!) and it could be considered 'normal' as long as your LP is 10-16 days long.

the funny thing is that all of our eggs are with us starting at around the 5th month of gestation. the egg that you release this month isn't any older or wonkier than any of the others that have been sitting around for 20, 30, 40 years. you aren't necessarily going to have a 'bad egg' if you ovulate later in the cycle because that egg has already been there since you were in the womb.

sperms are a different story, because spermatogenesis takes place on a regular basis or when there is a need for sperm. sperm are usually no more than 2-3 weeks 'old' because they get recycled after a time, as well.

sorry...mini biology lesson. i just get bent about medical 'professionals' who seem to have forgotten basic reproductive biology. i usually just make dr's angry because i go to them for help but i already know more than they do about the human reproductive cycle!

heather-







s we've been at this since aug 06 and some of my friends are on their second babies after our dec 05/jan 06 births. it's hugely frustrating and, yes, i'm 34 so my biological clock is on ALARM mode!!!

chels-oh, good number vibes.

chel- i'll hex af for ya? but you'll owe me









bella-







s, big ones! hoping your stay here is short!

dreamweaver- hoping you have a wonderful trip.

katherine- today is poppy's day to shine! i hope you have a wonderful and peaceful u/s. much love to you and yours!!!


----------



## boobs4milk

OMG...i just realize i got TOP O' THE PAGE!







:





















:














:ban ana

that's twice this cycle, and i'm only on cd 6! PLEASE be good luck for me!!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Whoa! You ladies have been busy! Sorry if I have been kinda quiet lately. The prospect of TTC again this cycle has me quite pensive and scares the beejeesus out of me. Let's see if I can catch up...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
Thank you for the welcome!

I had an ectopic that ruptured in 3/07 -- had emergency surgery and my left ovary was removed since it was involved in the rupture. Then I got pregnant again the next cycle -- had a m/c in July. I haven't gotten pregnant yet since then. I'm not even too sure if I'm ovulating; I have had periods lately that have been regular but short and light. I had a HSG today to see if my right tube and uterus are o.k.; thank God they are. So I am praying for a little one; not sure what's going on, and I'm 42! I started all of this kind of late









Also, I wouldn't do IVF or AI or anything as I'm a believing Catholic . . .

Welcome, Julie! We are glad to have you here, although sorry that you have to be here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







: so I caved and tested at 11 dpo. Why, oh why must I torture myself? BFN...like not even a shred of hope. I was honestly expecting to maybe see a super faint line or something. It was the most negstive a test could be. I am so crushed and have totally given up hope for this cycle.

Huge hugs, mama! Why do we torture ourselves so? I agree with the others that there is still hope! Especially if you used diluted second morning coffee pee!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
A bit stressed with last minute preparation but I think I can handle it! Just need to put on my big-gal underwear and Wonder Woman bra, heh.

Big-gal panties and a Wonder Woman bra? I need some of those! Where can I find them?!?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
Update on my dr visit....

ANYway she's willing to do more blood tests, but we're sticking with a basic workup for now. She thinks if we get to the point where I have 6 good solid, regular cycles w/ no pg, then we could (should?) look into doing more. Basically, I don't get credit for the 2 wonky cycles with the late O. She didn't seem worried that I O late (CD20/21) since I do seem to O regularly. She suggested supplementing w/ zinc (he he I originally typed zing - we could all use a supplement of zing, right?







) for a few months just in case I'm a little low (interesting that Fertility Diet mentioned this for guys... - I didn't ask her about that, though). Here's what we're testing for now: CBC, WBC, RBC, ferritin, TSH, prolactin. Because I'm mid-cycle, we decided not to test FSH. If I want to now or later, next steps would be to do the rest of the blood work (FSH, progesterone) and have DH get a SA.

Awesome doc! And very interesting that she doesn't think the late Oing is a problem. That's a bit reassuring to me, a late Oer whose RE blames my losses on that fact.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Update- DH is still sick. He sleep in another room last night. I sleep aweful with our him next to me. He is sleeping there again tonight







. I am getting my blood drawn again tom. I am really nervous about getting the results. I feel like they have gone up but we will see.

So sorry to hear about DH. Good luck with your blood draw! Grow little blue bird!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
the funny thing is that all of our eggs are with us starting at around the 5th month of gestation. the egg that you release this month isn't any older or wonkier than any of the others that have been sitting around for 20, 30, 40 years. you aren't necessarily going to have a 'bad egg' if you ovulate later in the cycle because that egg has already been there since you were in the womb.

That is true, but I think there is a bit more that the doctors fail to explain. I think the confusion lies within the terminology. For those that feel that late ovulation may be responsible for miscarriages, here is their theory: With late ovulation, it isn't that the egg itself is bad, it is that the dominant follicle that released the egg may not be fully mature and thus "good". If this is the case, then the corpus luteum that develops cannot produce adequate progesterone to support the uterine lining and thus the pregnancy. The only way to really determine if this is happening is to measure the LH:FSH. If it is elevated, then it is quite possible that late Oing could be responsible for a miscarriage because the chain of events that occur during ovulation and implantation do not receive proper hormonal support. Here is an study related to this topic. It speaks of PCOS, which may not apply to e/o, but the ratio may be pertinent. Interestingly, I have a slightly elevated LH:FSH ratio, but I do not have PCOS, nor do I even have the other symptoms (e.g. high BMI). HTH!









*Katherine*: Sending you strong Poppy vibes!!! I'm sure the u/s will go well!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

My first ultrasound is Tuesday, the 29th, at 9:45 a.m.

Thinking of you today, waiting to hear the results.


----------



## namaste_mom

Heather - I'm so glad that you and your doctor feel that there is nothing wrong. I'm sure it is weird talking about dtd with your doctor. I always feel weird telling people about being pregnant because I feel like I'm advertising that my husband and I have s*x which I'm sure is no big deal but definitely not water cooler talk.

jmo - still hoping for you. Next time use FMU









Kimberly - i didn't think about how being green must mean he is healthier. I'm a geology professor at a large state university, fun fun. Sarah who just had a baby on the PAL thread is also a professor.

Rach and kati - thinking of you both today, happy u/s

I can't add much to the "not Oing after CD 14 is bad" discussion. I O around CD16 however, I'm not certain what it will be after Norah, it changes after every pregnancy for me.

Me - Ok today, not much going on.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati and Rach-Good luck with the u/s today.

Jen(B4M) I do not think that Drs remember any of the info you mentioned. It all becomes egg issues and etc. They sould check back into basic info sometimes. None of my kids were conceived on day 14 as far as I know!

Namaste mom- I never thought about Brocolli being healthier either-LOL! Wishing you a wonderful day!

Kimberly-your course sounds fascinating! I was a music major in high school. I love hearing about courses like this.

Dreamweaver-Hope your visas are on their way!!!!

Welcome to all the new mamas. I am sorry you have to join us but I hope your stay is short and comforting! The mamas here are so supportive, educational and just all around awesome!

Take care,
Jen


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
BFN







:

not a lot of info on too long LP. Basically I didn't O when I thought I did, or just didn't O at all.

I don't want to give you false hope, but I do think that there IS hope. Take care of yourself.







s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
Subbing to this thread.

Welcome - Hope your stay is short.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







: so I caved and tested at 11 dpo. Why, oh why must I torture myself? BFN...like not even a shred of hope. I was honestly expecting to maybe see a super faint line or something. It was the most negstive a test could be. I am so crushed and have totally given up hope for this cycle.

Don't give up hope... it's totally early!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Philosophy of music education. The big picture items like what purpose does music serve? Is it purely aesthetic or does it have practical value. I'll probably bring in some other stuff like guiding epistemologies and how they are applied in music research. Who knows. Music education was my minor field for my doctorate, but I have a REAL passion for applying philosophy, sociology, and psychology to music. My dissertation dealt with gender subversion in late 20th century opera - basically we're reproducing the same ole social mores in modern composition. Blah blah blah!









Olercia - hmm, I thought I "quoted" you too. Just wanted to say thank you. You always have such an awesome way of saying things. So supportive. Really, it's a gift!!!








Kimberly








almost 6w6d!

I totally want to audit your class! This sounds so interesting! (And thanks!)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Me: I had my RE appointment this morning. Sheesh, where do I start... First, he said that O'ing any later than *CD 14* is bad. He said it means your releasing a bad egg, and will increase you risk of m/c. Ok, I believe that O'ing late could be a problem, but he insisted that me O'ing on CD 19-20 regularly is a major problem. Wha?!
He is having me take magnesium and selenium. We're doing more blood tests, including more clotting and chomosome tests.
Also, he said that DD still nursing could be causing my _delayed ovulation_. Uh, no. Even before I had DD I O'd _late_ (CD19). He said that unless I wanted to risk having another m/c I should wait to TTC til she weans.







:
Sigh. On one hand I certainly appreciate that he looked at my charts, and that instead of putting me on Clomid (as my OB wanted to) he's trying supplements first, but... Waiting til DD weans? I mean, she nurses 2-3 times a day! Prolactin levels are normal. All other hormone levels are normal.
Of course, he doesn't want us to TTC this month, but DH and I discussed it, and we're not going to avoid. If it happens it happens







.
He said a lot more, but I'm still trying to process it... I didn't expect for it to be so emotionally draining.

I think it's difficult. Docs think they know - but every BODY is different. Hard not to want to sit at the feet of a lerned someone and get the answers. I just don't think it's that easy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
sorry...mini biology lesson. i just get bent about medical 'professionals' who seem to have forgotten basic reproductive biology. i usually just make dr's angry because i go to them for help but i already know more than they do about the human reproductive cycle!

LOVE the mini bio lesson!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
That is true, but I think there is a bit more that the doctors fail to explain. I think the confusion lies within the terminology. For those that feel that late ovulation may be responsible for miscarriages, here is their theory: With late ovulation, it isn't that the egg itself is bad, it is that the dominant follicle that released the egg may not be fully mature and thus "good". If this is the case, then the corpus luteum that develops cannot produce adequate progesterone to support the uterine lining and thus the pregnancy. The only way to really determine if this is happening is to measure the LH:FSH. If it is elevated, then it is quite possible that late Oing could be responsible for a miscarriage because the chain of events that occur during ovulation and implantation do not receive proper hormonal support. Here is an study related to this topic. It speaks of PCOS, which may not apply to e/o, but the ratio may be pertinent. Interestingly, I have a slightly elevated LH:FSH ratio, but I do not have PCOS, nor do I even have the other symptoms (e.g. high BMI). HTH!









Totally interesting! Thanks for the link!

*Me:* Nothing much new. Still dancing with the hubby!


----------



## DreamWeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
woohoo's to dreamweaver...i hate to travel!

I don't like air travel in general, esp long flights! But, I like being in a different place.









Welcome to Julia Rose, I hope you find cheer and comfort here.









*jmo*, like others, I will still be cautiously hopeful. Maybe test again in 3 days?









*heatherh*, your doc really does sound great! I am so happy for you that you are in good hands.







From my own experience, it seems when you eat well, your body finds a balance... whether it needs to keep or shed. I am sure your body has that wisdom. Good luck!!








hannybanany. This weaning-nursing-pregnancy connection is so confusing! There are always exceptions to the "rules" and "theories"... I know of people who never weaned and keep getting pregnant and having healthy babies. duh. Love to you, I am so sorry it had to be so emotionally draining... Hang in there and good luck!









Chesa,







: boo to the stress! Relax, breathe and relax some more...









holding good thoughts for kati's and rach's U/S!!









urgh, I shd go get packing or do something productive. bleah.









Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## xakana

*Chel*--I'm sorry
















*JMO*--I'm sorry about your -, too. But 11 DPO is not the end of hope!







And yes, that sounds too diluted. Good for you for waiting, hope you learned your lesson









*Julia*--are you charting your temperature? That could tell you if you've ovulating. most of us here use fertility friend, which has a lesson plan that teaches you all about it and a free online charting software. Since you know your LP, I'm assuming you do! There has been a lot of talk about soy supplements working the same as clomid--only no weaning necessary (although Dr. Thomas Hale says that Clomid is safe to use while breastfeeding--doctors have this whole dumb thing about trying to make women wean over every medication and procedure out there--he's probably thinking weaning will help return your fertility, though).

*Hanny*--I'm sorry but that O'ing later than CD14 is bs. Follicular phases vary and there was nothing wrong with Lilly's egg, clearly. Honestly, that is not an RE I would ever see again. How unhelpful! Just like Jen said, there's no such thing as an 'old' egg.

*Me*: I'm not quite as depressed as I have been, but still not feeling great.


----------



## xakana

*stares above* Top of the page, huh? Got it twice last month... and it gave me a 14 day LP. So maybe this time it's for the sticky baby? Okay, getting my veggies (and fruit) off their butts to dance:


























































































































:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## skybluepink02

This is my first post here. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, DTD with DH and now it's time to wait. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I am pretty sure that I'll be upset when/if I get AF, but I'm trying not to think about it. I also know that if I do get pregnant, I'll be terrified. So I guess I'm in for an emotional roller coaster either way.


----------



## Olerica

Skybluepink02 - Welcome to our gathering. Being emotional is part of the rollercoaster we're all on. Feel free to be emotional here. Hugs to you.

I can understand the impetus to get pregnant straight off - I hope you caught the egg.


----------



## jmo

major temp drop today. definitely not pg. thanks, e/o for all the kind words. I was just so sure I would be pg by my first m/c due date and now I'm not so sure. Running late so I'll be back later for kati's u/s news.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Hugs, *jmo*, hugs.









*skybluepink02*: Welcome. We share your nervousness and every turn of the rollercoaster. May you find peace, comfort, and laughter here and may your stay be short.


----------



## heatherh

'morning, ladies!

*B4M*, *ChesapeakeBorn*, *xakana*- I agree about that it makes no sense that our eggs are somehow bad at CDx when they've been around for 30 years already. I am thinking that it's really a follicle development, possible progesterone (or other hormones) issue. Maybe it just signals some sort of imbalance...So it still makes sense to eat right, exercise hard, sleep well, and try to reduce stress (you know, all the stuff we're supposed to do anyway!). And I want to reiterate that everybody's different and "late" O can mean very different things depending on the woman.

*B4M* - you're not too much older! My doc seemed to worry most at 38+. Even 35 isn't a curse in her book. Of course, I think she *is* 35, so maybe she's just trying to maintain some optimism









*joshs_girl* - I'm thinking of you today, too!

*namaste_mom* - I so totally know what you mean. DH and I are really private about that stuff and when pg I felt like I was basically confessing that we'd DTD! Horrifying. And I am totally not uptight about s*x or anything - I just don't like to tell other people my personal habits/schedule!

*DreamWeaver* - except for this whole pg thing, my body seems to have a clue. Slowly learning to trust it to get its act together. LOL It's all part of all the waiting... and waiting.

*xakana* -







I'm glad things are on the upswing and hope they continue to improve.

Hi, *skybluepink02*.







: We've all been there and we'll support you.

Oh, *jmo.* I'm so sorry.


----------



## boobs4milk

jenna-







s...big ones!

skybluepink02-i hope your stay here is short, but sweet!

chesa-thank you for the added info. the whole 'old egg' thing always gets me, tbh. all of our eggs are the same age as we are plus about 4 months!

just back from the orthodontist with my 12 yo and we stopped off for lunch. it was 60 degrees when we left and it's 32 and 50+ mph wind gusts? ugh. is it spring yet????







:


----------



## meredyth0315

Big hugs to all who need them - myself included









I'm a mess today, just a complete ball of nerves and my stomach has turned against me too. It's a conspiracy, I swear. I was fine, but the closer I get to tomorrow's u/s - oy, I just don't know. I have no reason to think anything would be wrong, but my rational thinking has told me to eff off. And I'm whining which is something I don't do. I'm sorry guys, just having some moments here


----------



## joshs_girl

we have a heartbeat









http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.katherinelh/Ultrasounds

We never even knew if the twins had heartbeats, so it's so bittersweet. But we're excited, and I go back on Valentine's Day for my next ultrasound.

Sorry to have been so absent lately, but I'm ready to reconnect now







I know some new mamas have joined us, so if I've missed your name and you'd like to be added to the front page, just either PM me or make your request in bold.

hugs to all.


----------



## Olerica

Horray for a heart beat!!!!














:














:















:


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







major temp drop today. definitely not pg. thanks, e/o for all the kind words. I was just so sure I would be pg by my first m/c due date and now I'm not so sure. Running late so I'll be back later for kati's u/s news.

oh, hon







. I'm not liking my temps either. But with all that BD'ing you've been up to and such good timing, you and even the gal behind you in the grocery line should be pg!

For those looking, I do have s * x more than my chart shows, I just chart the activities that could get me pg









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
we have a heartbeat









http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.katherinelh/Ultrasounds



oh, so pretty!


----------



## fallriverfox

*jmo*









*skybluepink02* and *Julia Rose* Welcome! I hope your stays here are short!

*joshs_girl* Wonderful news!! Grow, Poppy, grow!, Nice ticker in your signature!


----------



## barose

I would like to join.







I am just wrapping up this cycle (should start AF any hour now)...

We started ttc again after a taking most of 2007 off.

Though my loss was three years ago (haven't been able to conceive) I still feel strange posing in the regular ttc threads. I can't put my finger on it exactly, but I feel so odd sometimes - I know it has something if not everything to do with my loss and long-term infertility.


----------



## rach03

I said this on the other thread but Yay for Poppy!









I wanted to update you guys as well...we heard the heartbeat on doppler this morning! Nice and fast and strong. So now I'm past the point of my first and latest lost, so I'm feeling pretty positive that I've got a take home baby this time. I'm 10 weeks and 5 days.

I know your positive thoughts and prayers have gotten us this far.









Lots of baby dust and good vibes for all of you my friends!


----------



## Olerica

Oh Rach! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## boobs4milk

: for rach and katherine! yeah for awesome heartbeats and sticky babies!!!

barose-welcome and many







s!!!


----------



## boobs4milk

wanted to send out hugs to namaste_mom...







s!

jen, when do you test?

and i'm getting hacked off at saveontests.com i ordered from there last week and my account still says 'processing'?!?!?!?! URGH!


----------



## xakana

*Katherine*--thank you so much for sharing your u/s pic. I haven't seen one at that 'age' and that's about when my loss occurred. They didn't show me my baby's heartbeat and I hated that, but it wasn't possible with the ER equipment. So thank you for sharing yours, it's like I got a glimpse of mine. *hugs*

*B4M*--you think YOUR temp drop is bad? We went from 60 yesterday to 11 right now (with a wind chil/real feell of -19) with a blanket of snow. WTH is the weather _doing_?

*Skybluepink* and *Barose*--welcome. May your stay be short.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
and i'm getting hacked off at saveontests.com i ordered from there last week and my account still says 'processing'?!?!?!?! URGH!

Ack! I'm sorry! My order processed and was delivered faster than they said it would take!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Big hugs to all who need them - myself included









I'm a mess today, just a complete ball of nerves and my stomach has turned against me too. It's a conspiracy, I swear. I was fine, but the closer I get to tomorrow's u/s - oy, I just don't know. I have no reason to think anything would be wrong, but my rational thinking has told me to eff off. And I'm whining which is something I don't do. I'm sorry guys, just having some moments here









Huge hugs, mama. The waiting is so hard and nervewracking. We are here holding your hand.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
we have a heartbeat









http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.katherinelh/Ultrasounds

We never even knew if the twins had heartbeats, so it's so bittersweet. But we're excited, and I go back on Valentine's Day for my next ultrasound.

Sorry to have been so absent lately, but I'm ready to reconnect now







I know some new mamas have joined us, so if I've missed your name and you'd like to be added to the front page, just either PM me or make your request in bold.

hugs to all.

Oh, my gosh! We need a tears of joy smilie... wait! I think we have one!







: There! That's me! I am soooooo happy for you, Katherine!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I would like to join.







I am just wrapping up this cycle (should start AF any hour now)...

We started ttc again after a taking most of 2007 off.

Though my loss was three years ago (haven't been able to conceive) I still feel strange posing in the regular ttc threads. I can't put my finger on it exactly, but I feel so odd sometimes - I know it has something if not everything to do with my loss and long-term infertility.

Welcome, *barose*. Glad you found us. I hope your stay is brief!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I said this on the other thread but Yay for Poppy!









I wanted to update you guys as well...we heard the heartbeat on doppler this morning! Nice and fast and strong. So now I'm past the point of my first and latest lost, so I'm feeling pretty positive that I've got a take home baby this time. I'm 10 weeks and 5 days.

I know your positive thoughts and prayers have gotten us this far.









Lots of baby dust and good vibes for all of you my friends!

Hoorraayyy, *rach*! I think you'll be taking this baby home too.

Me: Gearing up to try again. A little scared. A little weepy. Who knows what this cycle will hold. Joy? More heartache? A risk we are willing to take... I just hope and pray that the universe or G-d sees it fit that we'll be welcoming a new life to our family in 9 months.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Wait... is that top of the page?! Oh, my. Maybe that is a sign in response to my "Me" update!!




































:







:






















:














:





















:





















:


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
we have a heartbeat
























YAY Poppy!!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
oh, hon







. I'm not liking my temps either. But with all that BD'ing you've been up to and such good timing, you and even the gal behind you in the grocery line should be pg!









thanks, chel....you actually made me laugh today (small miracle!).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I wanted to update you guys as well...we heard the heartbeat on doppler this morning! Nice and fast and strong. So now I'm past the point of my first and latest lost, so I'm feeling pretty positive that I've got a take home baby this time. I'm 10 weeks and 5 days.
















Wonderful news, rach!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Me: Gearing up to try again. A little scared. A little weepy. Who knows what this cycle will hold. Joy? More heartache? A risk we are willing to take... I just hope and pray that the universe or G-d sees it fit that we'll be welcoming a new life to our family in 9 months.

Right there with you, mama!

*meredyth*, thinking of you....GL tomorrow!!

welcome *skybluepink and barose*!

I'm also very interested in this whole late O/bad egg thing. Seems a bit wacky to me. What is considerated late? Is there any way to move up O?

-Jenna


----------



## momoftworedheads

Kati - WTG POPPY! The u/s looks great!!!!! Just get Big Daddy to keep saying a mantra to you about darling Poppy!

Rach-Glad you heard the hb! I know all this waiting is rough. Sticky baby dust to you and Kati!!!







s

Jen-Hope your tests come quickly! I'll be testing on the 8th. AF is due on the 5th. We'll see!!!!

Chesa-Hope top of the page brings you BD luck!

Welcome to barose and skybluepink! Hope your stay is short and sweet.

Hugs ladies! Be back later.

Jen


----------



## Sioko

s everybody!

CD12.
My temps are messy because I'm doing experiments with temping in the morning instead of the evening. I won't be playing around like this next month. I just hope I can get in the habit this month before next month starts.

I don't even know if I O-ed yet, but MMC thinks I'm O-ing today. That seems kinda late in my cycle, but I also think I have a 16 LP and an average 27day cycle, so we'll see. I've had SHOW (soft, high, open, wet CP) since yesterday so maybe??? I don't think I'll ever see EWCM. I guess I'm just one of those that doesn't have it. I pray that DH will be in a good enough mood tonight to BD. I swear with his moodiness and complaining, I feel like I'M the man in this relationship!









We went from 60 degrees and sunny to windy and stormy to windy and SNOWING at 30degrees in about 3hrs today. I hate Missouri weather, but it never ceases to amaze me....









Anyway,

I heard josh's_girl and rache had some good news







:







Keep it up babies!!!
Good Luck Chesa!















Everyone else














:














FEED THE STORKS!


----------



## fallriverfox

Welcome barose!

I'm so glad you had good news Rach!

Sioko "FEED THE STORKS"?!??!?!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
I'm also very interested in this whole late O/bad egg thing. Seems a bit wacky to me. What is considerated late? Is there any way to move up O?

Depending on who you ask, anything after CD18 or so. For some who may be considered overweight, improving diet and exercise will bring overall hormonal balance. If you are a chronically late Oer (like myself) and these things don't apply to you, there are two other options for moving O up to an earlier cycle day:

1.)*Soy isoflavones* 80-160 mg (depending on how it works for you) once a day on CD 3-7. Through my journal subscriptions, I was able to get a scholarly article comparing the quality of various soy supplement brands. Believe it or not, it looks like Spring Valley is the winner. Here is a website that discusses using soy for this purpose. (Note that you don't have to have PCOS to be a late Oer)

or

2.)*Clomid* 50-100mg (again, depending on how it works for you) once a day on CD 3-7. Your RE/OB would monitor a Clomid cycle to make sure that the uterine lining wasn't negatively affected.

In addition, you can leave a light on in your bedroom at night on CD 13-17 to cue your hormonal system (I tried this last cycle, but it didn't work. Some say it does).

HTH!


----------



## joshs_girl

In re: late O'ing

(and forgive me if this has been said already)

This is what my doctor told me about late ovulation. Your cycles are all hormonally driven, and hormones start in the brain. So you get your period, your pituitary gland begins telling your body to produce fsh to stimulate the follis to produce good eggs. But if your body decides not to O on the normalish fourteen day schedule, the pituitary gland sending out the hormones begins to ebb and flow. So instead of a steady stream of hormones, you get this unpredictable stream. That is what makes ovulation "bad" the fact that the hormones aren't stable. If you can imagine being at a starting line of a race, and you keep getting told, ready, set....oh wait a minute. Ready, set,....no not yet. You can imagine the stress that would place on your body - it's similar for our eggs.

I don't think late ovulation is bad for everyone - there are hundreds of babies running around that are proof that late ovulation isn't always bad. But just like some of us can put on five pounds overnight and some of us can't gain weight no matter what, I think everyone responds to ovulation differently.


----------



## joshs_girl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*Katherine*--thank you so much for sharing your u/s pic. I haven't seen one at that 'age' and that's about when my loss occurred. They didn't show me my baby's heartbeat and I hated that, but it wasn't possible with the ER equipment. So thank you for sharing yours, it's like I got a glimpse of mine. *hugs*

You made me cry with this! We never got this far with our twins either....so it was so bittersweet to see the heartbeat and still be imagining what could have been.







for us both!


----------



## hannybanany

Thanks for all the support - I agree, the RE is wrong. The whole time he was talking I just kept thinking 1. what a whack he was, and 2. how thankful I was that I still had the appointment scheduled with the other RE in town









Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i just get bent about medical 'professionals' who seem to have forgotten basic reproductive biology. i usually just make dr's angry because i go to them for help but i already know more than they do about the human reproductive cycle!

lol, I'm the same way!

Welcome, skybluepink and barose.








jmo

meredyth, lots of good thoughts for tomorrow's u/s.

Kati and rach, yay for hearing/seeing heartbeats!

Me, again: The results from my chromosome analysis came back today.

Here's what the report says:

Cytogenetic analysis of PHA stimulated peripheral blood revealed a female karyotype with and extra marker chromosome, presently of unknown origin in 14 of 20 metaphases examined. The appearance of this marker suggests that it may be a small ring chromosome. yada yada yada

Now we will be seeing the a genetic counselor, and possibly have my parents tested to find out if this is inherited. Apparently this is rare (?), but we're not even sure if this is related to the m/cs.
This is giving me a headache.


----------



## Bella Catalina

*Please add me to the front page, to waiting to O. Bella Catalina (Brooke). Chart link :*

Kati and Rachel, I am glad you both had positive experiences today!







:

And kati, thank you for explaining the hormone fluctuations - that makes sense even to me lol

jmo sorry about the temp drop









Hanny, do you mind if I ask what a small ring chromosome is? I hope that this isn't the cause of all your m/c







I've watched you "graduate" from Nursing moms twice and it breaks my heart that you've had two losses in a row.

Barose and skybluepink, I hope both of your stays are short.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 







s everybody!
CD12.
My temps are messy because I'm doing experiments with temping in the morning instead of the evening. I won't be playing around like this next month. I just hope I can get in the habit this month before next month starts.

You temp in the evening? I didn't know that was "allowed"? And what's MMC?







at "feed the storks"!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Me, again: The results from my chromosome analysis came back today.
Here's what the report says:
Cytogenetic analysis of PHA stimulated peripheral blood revealed a female karyotype with and extra marker chromosome, presently of unknown origin in 14 of 20 metaphases examined. The appearance of this marker suggests that it may be a small ring chromosome. yada yada yada
Now we will be seeing the a genetic counselor, and possibly have my parents tested to find out if this is inherited. Apparently this is rare (?), but we're not even sure if this is related to the m/cs.
This is giving me a headache.

Oy,







: That'd give me a headache too. What did the RE think about this being related to your m/c's? Hopefully your appt w/ the other RE will go better than this one.

*chesa and kati* you guys are a wealth of info!!! Thanks for posting all that. So I O'd on cd17 last cycle....not _really_ late but kinda late. Do you think I should do something to move it up (soy, I guess)?

Ah, yes, there will be a next cycle ttc for me. I feel crampy, fat and b*tchy and had a bit of spotting so af will be in full swing tomorrow....right on time.







: I'm okay with it, though. The OB and acupuncturist did suggest waiting 2-3 cycles and this one makes it 3 so at least I'm giving my body plenty of healing time. I think I'm going to splurge on the VIP FF this cycle too. Do those of you who have it think it's worth it? I'm looking for all the help I can get!!


----------



## heatherh

*meredyth0315* - thinking super good thoughts for you tomorrow.









*joshs_girl* - Now you went and made me cry!









Hi, *barose*! Welcome to the club. I feel funny in the regular TTC threads with all their whining about picking a sex or how it's been like 2 whole months and oh no! I lurk some, but I get the real support here with these guys. They totally rock.

So much good news. I don't know what to do with myself.







Yeah *rach* for a big ol' strong heart beat!

*ChesapeakeBorn* - here's to a cycle filled with joy and anticipation.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
...other options for moving O up to an earlier cycle day:

1.)*Soy isoflavones* 80-160 mg (depending on how it works for you) once a day on CD 3-7. Through my journal subscriptions, I was able to get a scholarly article comparing the quality of various soy supplement brands. Believe it or not, it looks like Spring Valley is the winner. Here is a website that discusses using soy for this purpose. (Note that you don't have to have PCOS to be a late Oer)

or

2.)*Clomid* 50-100mg (again, depending on how it works for you) once a day on CD 3-7. Your RE/OB would monitor a Clomid cycle to make sure that the uterine lining wasn't negatively affected.

In addition, you can leave a light on in your bedroom at night on CD 13-17 to cue your hormonal system (I tried this last cycle, but it didn't work. Some say it does).

I swear I learn the most interesting things around here. What about vitex? I am curious about the light thing - do you leave it on a few nights then leave it off when you're "supposed" to O? How is this supposed to work? How much light? Darker on the other nights? More info please!

*joshs_girl* - on the ebb and flow hormones / late O thing - It seems to me that on the cycles where a person gets a good solid few days of EW followed by a temp spike, this is probably not an issue (makes sense, right?) but on the cycles where you see patches of EW over and over (like my couple of weirdo cycles where I Od super late) - that could be an issue. Stress in a lot of cases.

*hannybanany* - I'm glad to hear you've got plans to meet the other RE. Good plan







And I have absolutely no clue what the heck any of the other stuff means, but it would give me a headache too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
*chesa and kati* you guys are a wealth of info!!! Thanks for posting all that. So I O'd on cd17 last cycle....not _really_ late but kinda late. Do you think I should do something to move it up (soy, I guess)?

I know you didn't ask me specifically, but do you typically O on CD17? Do you get good EW? Based on the ongoing conversation, it seems like CD17 is pretty "normal" - maybe just a bit late? One thing I like the VIP FF membership for is to post all the relevant charts so I can ask questions like this and compare with others. It's handy for that.

Have you guys seen the OV watch? I first heard of it today - there's a giveaway on http://www.celebrity-babies.com/2007...y-ov-watc.html. How have I not heard of this thing until today? Supposedly it gives you more advance warning that OPKs. But it's EXPENSIVE (well, if it works more quickly, it could work out to cheaper than OPKs and such, I guess).


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
Hanny, do you mind if I ask what a small ring chromosome is? I hope that this isn't the cause of all your m/c







I've watched you "graduate" from Nursing moms twice and it breaks my heart that you've had two losses in a row.

Thank you Brooke. I have no idea what a small ring chromosome is... I didn't ask, and I don't know how to find out (right now. I could call in the morning).

I didn't realize how guilty I felt about the miscarriages. Yesterday the RE told me that since our last loss was later (10 weeks), and we saw good cardiac activity that the loss was probably not because of a genetic abnormality, that it was most likely due to the environment (uterus), or another problem. That crushed me. Could I have prevented the loss??
Then today I got this information, and I felt... relief.
I wish there was something I could fix, but I feel less guilty about miscarrying now. Now, I'm just concerned that this is the cause of the m/cs, that it is hereditary (my mom also had multiple losses) and that DD will also experience recurrent losses







Gah.


----------



## Julia Rose

xakana said:


> *Chel*--I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Julia*--are you charting your temperature? That could tell you if you've ovulating. most of us here use fertility friend, which has a lesson plan that teaches you all about it and a free online charting software. Since you know your LP, I'm assuming you do! There has been a lot of talk about soy supplements working the same as clomid--only no weaning necessary (although Dr. Thomas Hale says that Clomid is safe to use while breastfeeding--doctors have this whole dumb thing about trying to make women wean over every medication and procedure out there--he's probably thinking weaning will help return your fertility, though).
> 
> Um, no . . . I have never charted my temp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measure CM according to the Creighton Method of NFP, but that's it. Peak CM is supposed to indicate ovulation, but I thought the only way you could really be sure if you've O'd is by u/s? A friend gave me some of the clearblue sticks, but honestly I have an aversion to using most gadget-y type things, and I just dislike the idea of using a *thing* to tell me what my body is doing. I will check out fertility friend -- I'm guessing it's online?
> 
> My prolactin levels were measured normal, and I conceived twice in the past year while BF-ing more than now, so who knows . . .


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 

Me: Gearing up to try again. A little scared. A little weepy. Who knows what this cycle will hold. Joy? More heartache? A risk we are willing to take... I just hope and pray that the universe or G-d sees it fit that we'll be welcoming a new life to our family in 9 months.

I hope this month is your month. I can't wait to hear how the soy works!!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 







s everybody!

CD12.
My temps are messy because I'm doing experiments with temping in the morning instead of the evening. I won't be playing around like this next month. I just hope I can get in the habit this month before next month starts.

I don't even know if I O-ed yet, but MMC thinks I'm O-ing today. That seems kinda late in my cycle, but I also think I have a 16 LP and an average 27day cycle, so we'll see. I've had SHOW (soft, high, open, wet CP) since yesterday so maybe??? I don't think I'll ever see EWCM. I guess I'm just one of those that doesn't have it. I pray that DH will be in a good enough mood tonight to BD. I swear with his moodiness and complaining, I feel like I'M the man in this relationship!









We went from 60 degrees and sunny to windy and stormy to windy and SNOWING at 30degrees in about 3hrs today. I hate Missouri weather, but it never ceases to amaze me....









Anyway,

Lots of BDing in your future!!!!!!!! I understand what you mean by Mo weather. I am just across the border and I am experiencing the same thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
You made me cry with this! We never got this far with our twins either....so it was so bittersweet to see the heartbeat and still be imagining what could have been.







for us both!

It is great seeing your pics as well. I have never seen a u/s of my own with a baby that is alive. I hope that at mine I will get the same news.



hannybanany said:


> Thanks for all the support - I agree, the RE is wrong. The whole time he was talking I just kept thinking 1. what a whack he was, and 2. how thankful I was that I still had the appointment scheduled with the other RE in town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> It is amazing how everyone has different experiences with doctors.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jmo*
> late. Do you think I should do something to move it up (soy, I guess)?
> 
> Ah, yes, there will be a next cycle ttc for me. I feel crampy, fat and b*tchy and had a bit of spotting so af will be in full swing tomorrow....right on time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I'm okay with it, though. The OB and acupuncturist did suggest waiting 2-3 cycles and this one makes it 3 so at least I'm giving my body plenty of healing time. I think I'm going to splurge on the VIP FF this cycle too. Do those of you who have it think it's worth it? I'm looking for all the help I can get!!
> 
> Boooo to AF!!!!!!
> 
> Update: I am having a rough day. My emotions are up and down. I just want to know if my baby is ok or not. I think that the hardest part is that I am still having pain on my right side ( it is about mid way up on my ab.) but I so worried it is the baby. I need to ask the doctor if they can look in to it being anything else but I really don't want another u/s. So we will see. I just want see my little blue bird.


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
Thank you Brooke. I have no idea what a small ring chromosome is... I didn't ask, and I don't know how to find out (right now. I could call in the morning).

I didn't realize how guilty I felt about the miscarriages. Yesterday the RE told me that since our last loss was later (10 weeks), and we saw good cardiac activity that the loss was probably not because of a genetic abnormality, that it was most likely due to the environment (uterus), or another problem. That crushed me. Could I have prevented the loss??
Then today I got this information, and I felt... relief.
I wish there was something I could fix, but I feel less guilty about miscarrying now. Now, I'm just concerned that this is the cause of the m/cs, that it is hereditary (my mom also had multiple losses) and that DD will also experience recurrent losses







Gah.

Sorry for the double post but I missed this one.

Hopefully answers will help you have some relief. The more I learn about life, the more I realize that I can not control it no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
The more I learn about life, the more I realize that I can not control it no matter how hard I try.

I am 'struggling' with that metaphysically too. It would be so darn convenient to be able to have control. but I don't. I don't have control. (naughty word inserted here) I only have to move toward the things I want and away from those that I don't and go with the flow.

I've been working on the body 'issue' these days, but still haven't gotten up to working out regularly. I'm working on it, but the temptation to snuggle with my yummy hubby is stronger than the desier to start working out. Ok - this thread isn't about my ability to get fit (or lack thereof). At least the snuggling leads to stuff... if you know what I mean.























I'm so glad that this thread is becoming more and more populated with pregnant women. It's SO awesome to celerate.


----------



## chels_c2000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I am 'struggling' with that metaphysically too. It would be so darn convenient to be able to have control. but I don't. I don't have control. (naughty word inserted here) I only have to move toward the things I want and away from those that I don't and go with the flow.

I've been working on the body 'issue' these days, but still haven't gotten up to working out regularly. I'm working on it, but the temptation to snuggle with my yummy hubby is stronger than the desier to start working out. Ok - this thread isn't about my ability to get fit (or lack thereof). At least the snuggling leads to stuff... if you know what I mean.























I'm so glad that this thread is becoming more and more populated with pregnant women. It's SO awesome to celerate.

I understand how hard it is to get to working out. Before my 1st preg. I was running about 5 times week. I actually did my 1st 5k race when I was 3 wks. I even continued to run up until two days before I had started spotting. Since my m/c I have not been able to motivate myself to start working out again. I always had this dream of running through my whole pregnancy now hat will never happen. I hope someday I will be able to get back into shape.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I know you didn't ask me specifically, but do you typically O on CD17? Do you get good EW? Based on the ongoing conversation, it seems like CD17 is pretty "normal" - maybe just a bit late? One thing I like the VIP FF membership for is to post all the relevant charts so I can ask questions like this and compare with others. It's handy for that.

oh, I was totally asking you too....you are another wealth of info, heather! Well, I've only had 2 cycles since the m/c's. First one I O'd on cd15 and this last one I O'd on cd17. I had no ewcf on the first cycle (not ttc) and then some several days pre-O this cycle.
Another question I have is (semi-tmi, sorry) where's line btwn spotting and light? I am just bleeding a bit right now...like not on a pad...just a fair amount when I wipe. That's just spotting right? If it's just spotting I'm not technically on cd1 but if it's light I am and that only gives me a 11 day lp this cycle (it was 13 last cycle).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
I didn't realize how guilty I felt about the miscarriages. Yesterday the RE told me that since our last loss was later (10 weeks), and we saw good cardiac activity that the loss was probably not because of a genetic abnormality, that it was most likely due to the environment (uterus), or another problem. That crushed me. Could I have prevented the loss??
Then today I got this information, and I felt... relief.
I wish there was something I could fix, but I feel less guilty about miscarrying now. Now, I'm just concerned that this is the cause of the m/cs, that it is hereditary (my mom also had multiple losses) and that DD will also experience recurrent losses







Gah.









My mom had 2 losses (after 2 healthy kids) and I worry about something hereditary too. Hope you get some more answers soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
I
Update: I am having a rough day. My emotions are up and down. I just want to know if my baby is ok or not. I think that the hardest part is that I am still having pain on my right side ( it is about mid way up on my ab.) but I so worried it is the baby. I need to ask the doctor if they can look in to it being anything else but I really don't want another u/s. So we will see. I just want see my little blue bird.









Is your dr concerned about the side pain? Sorry this is stressing you out!


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
OMG...i just realize i got TOP O' THE PAGE!







:





















:














:ban ana

that's twice this cycle, and i'm only on cd 6! PLEASE be good luck for me!!!









Oooo, good luck!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Whoa! You ladies have been busy! Sorry if I have been kinda quiet lately. The prospect of TTC again this cycle has me quite pensive and scares the beejeesus out of me. Let's see if I can catch up...

Good to see you again. Certainly I can understand feeling pensive and somewhat tentative.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
Heather - I'm so glad that you and your doctor feel that there is nothing wrong. I'm sure it is weird talking about dtd with your doctor. I always feel weird telling people about being pregnant because I feel like I'm advertising that my husband and I have s*x which I'm sure is no big deal but definitely not water cooler talk.

Kimberly - i didn't think about how being green must mean he is healthier. I'm a geology professor at a large state university, fun fun. Sarah who just had a baby on the PAL thread is also a professor.

Geology, like rocks and stuff?







What's your specialty? Politys is also a prof! LoL about advertising the fact that you have SEX. Yeah . . . that's kinda how it happens most of the time.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *skybluepink02* 
This is my first post here. I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday, DTD with DH and now it's time to wait. I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I am pretty sure that I'll be upset when/if I get AF, but I'm trying not to think about it. I also know that if I do get pregnant, I'll be terrified. So I guess I'm in for an emotional roller coaster either way.

Welcome! Hope this is your month. If not (well, and even if so) this is a great place to hang out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
I'm a mess today, just a complete ball of nerves and my stomach has turned against me too. It's a conspiracy, I swear. I was fine, but the closer I get to tomorrow's u/s - oy, I just don't know. I have no reason to think anything would be wrong, but my rational thinking has told me to eff off. And I'm whining which is something I don't do. I'm sorry guys, just having some moments here









Can't wait to hear how your u/s goes tomorrow. I'm sure it'll be just fine, but I sure understand being concerned.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
we have a heartbeat









http://picasaweb.google.com/ms.katherinelh/Ultrasounds

Ahhh, that's GREAT! And since I'm only a couple of days ahead of you, it was awesome to see what my baby looks like too!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
I wanted to update you guys as well...we heard the heartbeat on doppler this morning! Nice and fast and strong. So now I'm past the point of my first and latest lost, so I'm feeling pretty positive that I've got a take home baby this time. I'm 10 weeks and 5 days.

Yay! This one's a keeper for sure!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Wait... is that top of the page?! Oh, my. Maybe that is a sign in response to my "Me" update!!

LoL! Yay for TOP (ooo, that's cool "Top Of Page") luck!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
CD12.
My temps are messy because I'm doing experiments with temping in the morning instead of the evening. I won't be playing around like this next month. I just hope I can get in the habit this month before next month starts.

I don't even know if I O-ed yet, but MMC thinks I'm O-ing today. That seems kinda late in my cycle, but I also think I have a 16 LP and an average 27day cycle, so we'll see. I've had SHOW (soft, high, open, wet CP) since yesterday so maybe??? I don't think I'll ever see EWCM. I guess I'm just one of those that doesn't have it. I pray that DH will be in a good enough mood tonight to BD. I swear with his moodiness and complaining, I feel like I'M the man in this relationship!









Good luck with BD! Are you sure you mean CD12? That's LATE O for you??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
This is giving me a headache.

Phew, me too! laughup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
I didn't realize how guilty I felt about the miscarriages. Yesterday the RE told me that since our last loss was later (10 weeks), and we saw good cardiac activity that the loss was probably not because of a genetic abnormality, that it was most likely due to the environment (uterus), or another problem. That crushed me. Could I have prevented the loss??
Then today I got this information, and I felt... relief.

I'm so sorry you've been feeling guilty!









Quote:

Update: I am having a rough day. My emotions are up and down. I just want to know if my baby is ok or not. I think that the hardest part is that I am still having pain on my right side ( it is about mid way up on my ab.) but I so worried it is the baby. I need to ask the doctor if they can look in to it being anything else but I really don't want another u/s. So we will see. I just want see my little blue bird.
If your pain is midway up, then it shouldn't be baby. Remember that the baby right now is still really low in the pelvis because the uterus isn't much expanded at this point. I'm wondering if you need to see a different type of doctor especially since your last u/s showed that your ovaries and tubes are ok. Hmm . . . hope you get to the bottom of it soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
I'm so glad that this thread is becoming more and more populated with pregnant women. It's SO awesome to celerate.

Thanks for saying this. Sometimes I worry that our presence is a bit of a thorn in the side. I just can't really *deal* with leaving this group at this point. It's not that I'm afraid of losing the baby; it's just that I get more support here than I do elsewhere.









Ugh, do you people really have to remind me that I should be working out? Here's my problem. I already have to get up at 6:30am to get ready for work. It's pitch black and friggin cold out at that hour. Yes, the dogs need exercise. Yes, I need exercise. But I'm so TIRED. And I get out of breath so easily!!! Maybe in a couple of weeks . . . once I get past the opera performances and am just a tad further along in the pregnancy . . .

Update: Boobs are hurting more again. Belly feels heavy and full. Yup, already starting to show. Seriously. It's kinda freaky to be this round this soon. Sure I can suck it in, but whoa my pants are getting too tight. I wore my cute suit today b/c I know I won't be able to fit into it much longer. Yayayayayayay!

Ok, I'll show you "me" in my cute suit. Gotta upload the pics anyway. My MIL bought the suit and she hasn't seen it on me yet!








Kimberly


----------



## labortrials

Sorry for stealing the top of the page . . .


----------



## labortrials

Ugh
Close-up

Hmm . . .


----------



## heatherh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
oh, I was totally asking you too....you are another wealth of info, heather! Well, I've only had 2 cycles since the m/c's. First one I O'd on cd15 and this last one I O'd on cd17. I had no ewcf on the first cycle (not ttc) and then some several days pre-O this cycle.
Another question I have is (semi-tmi, sorry) where's line btwn spotting and light? I am just bleeding a bit right now...like not on a pad...just a fair amount when I wipe. That's just spotting right? If it's just spotting I'm not technically on cd1 but if it's light I am and that only gives me a 11 day lp this cycle (it was 13 last cycle).

I always have a hard time figuring out the line between spotting and light. I kind of figure if it's off and on just when you wipe that it counts as spotting. If it's like every time you go to the bathroom, it probably counts as light. I bet your body is just settling back into a rhythm and figuring out the best timing to O. See what happens next cycle. (Geez, we do a lot of wait and see around here. Sigh.)

*labortrials* - we can't tell yet


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
Um, no . . . I have never charted my temp.







I measure CM according to the Creighton Method of NFP, but that's it. Peak CM is supposed to indicate ovulation, but I thought the only way you could really be sure if you've O'd is by u/s?

lol, I've heard the only way to be sure you O'd was a temperature rise. I used CM to conceive my first, but with the one I lost, I didn't have EWCM that month, so it was fluid, timing and temping.
*
Kimberly*--Hello, I see you!


----------



## Sioko

*jmo* Yeah, I was temping in the evenings after the kids went down because I figured that at least 3hrs of rest could count as sitting still for 3 hrs, which I do at the puter each night! It seemed alright last cycle, but this cycle says nooooo.... so I'm trying to do it "the right way" and remember to temp in the morning before getting up... but that's hard when I've been conditioned over the last 5yrs to get up and check on the kids without even waking up. So I don't think, "I'm up now, I should temp!" I think, "Zzzzzzz, sippy zzzzzz milkzzzzzz"









*Labortrials* Yeah, CD12 _might_ be late because last cycle I'm sure I O'd on CD8 or 9 and I've always had a feeling I O directly after AF but it's never been "documented" till last month. I know I temped "wrong" but I figured a temp difference is a temp difference and if it's constant it should be visible no matter what time of day as long as I'd "rested" for at least 3hrs.

That was my theory and it seemed to work last cycle, this cycle, not so much??? So none of my temps are dependable this month! So not only have I messed up my chart for this month, so I have no idea when O really happened, but this cycle is a total wash because DH still is injured and not into BDing.







Not my cycle. I truly hope we caught it, but if MMC is right, I O-ed today and we haven't BD for 2 days.














Things do not bode well....

MMC = MyMonthlyCycles


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
I swear I learn the most interesting things around here. What about vitex? I am curious about the light thing - do you leave it on a few nights then leave it off when you're "supposed" to O? How is this supposed to work? How much light? Darker on the other nights? More info please!

So, what I have heard about the night time light thing is that you just leave a 40-60 bulb on in the room to simulate moonlight (full moon). We have white Christmas tree lights on a ficus tree in our bedroom so we left those on - they were pretty bright. It is called Lunaception. This site has a good explanation: http://www.westonaprice.org/women/fertility.html, as does this one which says:

_The basic theory of Lunaception is that our bodies evolved
to respond to the light and dark of the moon's rhythms,
menstruating at the new moon and ovulating at the full. To reproduce that rhythm in western civilization, we must shut
out all light while sleeping except in mid-month, when we add
a small night light to reproduce the effects of the full moon.
What often happens is that your body will get in tune with the actual moon's cycles, and at that point you can simply throw
open your drape. Either way, your body gains a higher level
of reproductive function._

Here is another study that reports that:

_Morning exposure to bright light in the follicular phase of the menstrual cycle stimulates the secretion of hypophyseal reproductive hormones, promotes ovary follicle growth, and increases ovulation rates in women with slightly lengthened menstrual cycles. This might be a promising method to overcome infertility._

So, in other words, exposure to full spectrum light immediately upon waking can help too. I need a light box!!!

Regarding vitex - this works for some but had the opposite effect for me - I didn't O until after I came off of it last cycle! It left me with a 54 day cycle!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chels_c2000* 
Update: I am having a rough day. My emotions are up and down. I just want to know if my baby is ok or not. I think that the hardest part is that I am still having pain on my right side ( it is about mid way up on my ab.) but I so worried it is the baby. I need to ask the doctor if they can look in to it being anything else but I really don't want another u/s. So we will see. I just want see my little blue bird.

We hear you and we are here for you!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannybanany* 
I didn't realize how guilty I felt about the miscarriages. Yesterday the RE told me that since our last loss was later (10 weeks), and we saw good cardiac activity that the loss was probably not because of a genetic abnormality, that it was most likely due to the environment (uterus), or another problem. That crushed me. Could I have prevented the loss??
Then today I got this information, and I felt... relief.
I wish there was something I could fix, but I feel less guilty about miscarrying now. Now, I'm just concerned that this is the cause of the m/cs, that it is hereditary (my mom also had multiple losses) and that DD will also experience recurrent losses







Gah.

Big hugs, mama. It is so so frustrating when we feel like there is something we can't control.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
Another question I have is (semi-tmi, sorry) where's line btwn spotting and light? I am just bleeding a bit right now...like not on a pad...just a fair amount when I wipe. That's just spotting right? If it's just spotting I'm not technically on cd1 but if it's light I am and that only gives me a 11 day lp this cycle (it was 13 last cycle).

I have heard that a few days of spotting right before AF can indicate low progesterone. That would make sense if your LP is 11 days, I guess. It could be that your body is just getting back to normal, but you may want to ask your HCP.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Ugh
Close-up

Hmm . . .
















Cute suit!!


----------



## meredyth0315

*Chesa* I swear you are a wealth of knowledge on all things reproductive. I learn a lot from you mama!

*Sioko* Big hugs to you









*Chels* Hang in there honey. I know it's so hard right now being in limbo. Is that the only pain you're having? No shoulder pain or anything right?? We're all here rooting for little blue bird









*Olerica* I agree with coming to terms on not being in control. I realized there's very few things i can control, but yet I have a hard time accepting that. Maybe I'm Type A personality







I'm glad to see you say that about the pg women. I think it was Kimberly that wrote she gets more support here, and I feel the same way. I just can't leave yet when I feel at home with all of you. Then there's some days I feel like I don't fit in anywhere









*Kimberly* You are just too cute and I do love the suit!!

*Hanny* Bighugs to you. Don't beat yourself up with that what if thinking, it will just make you feel even worse and that's not whhat you need









I know I missed some of you guys, but I do think of everyone often. I don't know if you guys remember Holly (Prayinfor12) and Suuper Baaby, she's in my DDC and could use some good thoughts & support right now. She hasn't posted so I don't know that she did m/c, but it looked like it was leading up to that. So any extra love or prayers you could send her I think would help her.

Thanks everyone for the support, I needed it big time. I'll be leaving work in about 15 minutes for my appt. I'll be sure to update when I get back....


----------



## joshs_girl

I'm praying for you Holly if you are reading this









Morning all...

I could use a few good thoughts, yesterday, I puked all day long, even right before bed. I've puked twice today already. So, I don't think it's "dangerous" yet, but I'm even vomiting up the water I drink. I just need to find something that can stay down.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, Kati! I am sorry you are THAT nauseated, but also glad for you, IYKWIM!! It is a good sign!

Have you tried those wrist bands for motion sickness (SeaBands I think)? They apply gentle pressure to a pressure point that relieves nausea. You can get them at any drugstore. Preggie Pop drops are great too - and all natural! And I have heard that aromatherapy can do wonders (lavender oil especially). I think there was some little gizmo especially designed for this... let me see if I can find it... Oh! Here it is: http://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/queaseease.html

I'm sure you'll find something that works.









Sending sticky vibes to Holly....


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Forgot to add:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
Sometimes I worry that our presence is a bit of a thorn in the side. I just can't really *deal* with leaving this group at this point. It's not that I'm afraid of losing the baby; it's just that I get more support here than I do elsewhere.









Oh, no, your presence is not a thorn in the side at all! You have been where we are - you understand. For me the thorn in the side is being near those who take their healthy pregnancies for granted. I, for one, need you all here. I need the hope. Hearing your good news gives me hope, which I am struggling to find right now. I am just so scared and doubtful.


----------



## barose

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I know I started towards the end of the month so there is a lot to catch up on! Hopefully, I will become more familiar with you in the next month.

Today is CD1


----------



## joshs_girl

Chesa - I have tried the sea bands (with the twins) and didn't find that they helped a lot. I do have preggie pops though - and they get me through in a pinch. I'll have to look into the aromatherapy though!

Barose - would you like to be added to the first page? Do you have a chart? A belated welcome to you as well!


----------



## xakana

*Katherine*--I second the sea bands--I got them right before I m/ced and they did help. They also helped when I had a pukey bug last month. They do make for sore wrists, but I'd rather have sore wrists than nausea, personally. You can get them at any place with a drug section (DH got them for me at either Walgreens or CVS). They didn't work right away, I had to move them around for a while until they adjusted to the right spot, but they did help relieve some of the nausea and totally stopped the vomiting.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 

Barose - would you like to be added to the first page? Do you have a chart? A belated welcome to you as well!


Sure! Here is my chart
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1737b0


----------



## namaste_mom

*Dreamweaver* - how's the packing going?

*xak* - I hope your saddness passes quickly.

welcome *skybluepink02* may your stay be short

*Jenna* - sorry to read about your temp drop bOOOO








I feel fat and b*tchy too, something we have in common

*heather* - I'm the same way about my personal life

*Meredyth* - hope the u/s went smoothly

*Kati* - Yippee on the heartbeat, go poppy go!!

*Barose,* welcome, I hope your stay is short

*chels2000* - ((HUGS)) waiting is the hardest part...go blue bird

*kimberly* - yep, rocks and stuff. I specialize in understanding how mountains are built (tectonics). I love to travel and this speciality takes me all over the world to study mountains. I know that you gotta have s*x to have a kid but when I'm standing in front of 100 students and my belly is sticking way out, I think "I'm a walking advertisement for procreation"

*RACH* !!!! Yeah on the Heartbeat, that is so good for me to read

*Jenb4m* - thanks for the hugs, I need them

*Chesa* - I'm so with you on the TTC, who knows what is in store....
*
Sioko* - did you Dh buck up and dtd

*hanny* - that report is a bunch of greek to me...

Welcome *Bella* if I didn't welcome you before, I don't remember, may your stay be short

*Kimberly and polity*: There is a professor mama thread in the working mamas section. I have some friends there so I find it helpful/interesting

*Me* - I'm just feeling weepy today too. Not weak but sad. My nipples are burning...what is that a sign of? Insanity?


----------



## cagnew

Things didn't go well today. I am going to be having another m/c. I don't feel like even thinking about conceiving again. Maybe I shouldn't get pg anymore since it seems my body just kills the babies. I might lurk here... I don't know. RIght now I just feel numb and I think I am going to go take a nap.


----------



## barose

cagnew - I'm so sorry.


----------



## DreamWeaver

Hello everyone!

first off, I want to give a big big hug to *cagnew*







I am so sorry mama!

second, I wrote two long replies last night, and it got deleted, ARGH!!!














: bleah. I don't have time to re-type again. we are departing in 30 hours and we are not fully packed yet. still running around buying stuff, doing laundry and all that. I just wanted to check in before I leave and say how I will miss all of you! Everyday I come here and read and I smile, my heart ache, I tear up, I goosebump and I wish I can erase sorrow and multiply joy and hope and happiness... *wiping eyes now*

Yay to kati and rach's baby's heartbeat! Keep beating! Stick! Stay healthy!!!









Kimberly, you look great in the suit! *wolf whistle*

Big special







to namaste_mom We walked the same path and my heart aches and aches for you. My girls will love you! They collect rocks all the time! We find some pretty cool stuff near our cabin up in Payson, AZ. Please take care.

I know there are more I want to respond to but I am on the verge of nervous breakdown/heart attack from all the excitement, anticipation, overwhelming list of things to do! Please accept my apologies! I don't think I will be able to get online much at all while in Asia but my thoughts and my heart is with you all! I will check in when we return end of February, and hopefully, we will be ttc then!!

Big hugs and flying kisses. Be well, everyone!!


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Oh, *corrie*. My heart breaks for you, mama. May you find peace and comfort. It just isn't fair.

Safe travels, *DreamWeaver*!


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh Corrie, I'm so so sorry.


----------



## xakana

*Corrie*--I'm so, so sorry. *hugs* I don't have the words.

*Dreamweaver*--Have a safe trip!!


----------



## namaste_mom

Corrie - I'm so sorry. Hey I'm in AL too in t-town. PM if you want to talk about it, I'll give you my number

Dreamweaver - sending you strength....take Ferdinand home.


----------



## boobs4milk

corrie-







s you are in my thoughts

meredyth- looking for your update...hoping for good news for you.

holly-thinking of you, too!

KIMBERLY- DON'T LEAVE ME...seriously. you and jen have been so wonderful for me. i love all the ladies here, but i will miss you sorely if you completely duck out. at least come back and say hi or pm me!!







:

dreamweaver- have a wonderful, healing, safe trip!

me: i'm having internet issues. i hope this posts. oh, and i started the 3 day monostat ovules last night, so no bd for us until friday. i'll be cd9, so we will start EOD bd and i'm *hoping* my opk's get here, soon!

have a great day, everyone!


----------



## meredyth0315

*Corrie* I'm so, so sorry, big hugs and lots of love to you









Well, I'm back (obviously) and the appointment went wonderfully. We have 2 pics that I tried to post but can't b/c they're PDFs so I'm going to take a pic of them when I get home and upload the jpeg. Peanut was the bounciest baby I've ever seen! He/she was waving at us and it just melted me. The tech even said what a wiggler Peanut was. We saw & heard the heartbeat and it's been so long, I just couldn't believe it. I'm measuring 9wks 4days, so my new due date is August 30th - which is so ironic b/c both of my sons were born on the 30th of October & July, so it's just meant to be. The OB did tell me that they would schedule my c-section a week ahead of that, but maybe I can go into hiding and labor on my own. At this point I just want a healthy baby here, and if that means a c-section I think I may be okay with that, not completely, but whatever makes the best outcome.

I hope that I haven't made anyone sad or uncomfortable with my post, I'm just on cloud nine right now and feel like it's safe to immerse myself in Peanut







Thank you all so much for the love & support, I know it was all received and helped us so much


----------



## labortrials

Hugs and prayers, HOLLY!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I could use a few good thoughts, yesterday, I puked all day long, even right before bed. I've puked twice today already. So, I don't think it's "dangerous" yet, but I'm even vomiting up the water I drink. I just need to find something that can stay down.

Oh man, that doesn't sound fun. Definitely recommend the sea bands. I know other women who have been helped by them! Otherwise, maybe pediapops or pregipops??? You poor thing!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, no, your presence is not a thorn in the side at all! You have been where we are - you understand. For me the thorn in the side is being near those who take their healthy pregnancies for granted. I, for one, need you all here. I need the hope. Hearing your good news gives me hope, which I am struggling to find right now. I am just so scared and doubtful.

Some days I feel like that too. Perhaps that's why I'm not quite ready to "graduate" to PAL. Then again, I'm just partial to this particular group of gals.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
*kimberly* - yep, rocks and stuff. I specialize in understanding how mountains are built (tectonics). I love to travel and this speciality takes me all over the world to study mountains. I know that you gotta have s*x to have a kid but when I'm standing in front of 100 students and my belly is sticking way out, I think "I'm a walking advertisement for procreation"

*Kimberly and polity*: There is a professor mama thread in the working mamas section. I have some friends there so I find it helpful/interesting

*Me* - I'm just feeling weepy today too. Not weak but sad. My nipples are burning...what is that a sign of? Insanity?

Burning nips? Insanity, perhaps. Pregnancy, perhaps.

Plate tectonics . . . that was the part of 8th grade geology that I really liked! I love to take Roadside Geology with me on road trips.

Umm, "walking advertisement for procreation" laughup. That'll be me here very shortly. In fact a woman today told me how good and pregnant I look. She didn't know that ppl didn't know yet that I am pregnant. My student's eyes about popped our of her head!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Things didn't go well today. I am going to be having another m/c. I don't feel like even thinking about conceiving again. Maybe I shouldn't get pg anymore since it seems my body just kills the babies. I might lurk here... I don't know. RIght now I just feel numb and I think I am going to go take a nap.

Nnnnnooooooooooooooooo! Oh sweetie, I'm so so so sorry.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamWeaver* 
second, I wrote two long replies last night, and it got deleted, ARGH!!!














: bleah. I don't have time to re-type again. we are departing in 30 hours and we are not fully packed yet. still running around buying stuff, doing laundry and all that. I just wanted to check in before I leave and say how I will miss all of you! Everyday I come here and read and I smile, my heart ache, I tear up, I goosebump and I wish I can erase sorrow and multiply joy and hope and happiness... *wiping eyes now*

Kimberly, you look great in the suit! *wolf whistle*

Thanks chica! Safe and happy travels. We'll *see* you when you get back!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
KIMBERLY- DON'T LEAVE ME...seriously. you and jen have been so wonderful for me. i love all the ladies here, but i will miss you sorely if you completely duck out. at least come back and say hi or pm me!!







:

Sniff sniff. Here's a tree hug for you too -->







: I'm still here!

Thanks for the comments on my suit. I ended up spilling coffee all over the pants last night (left over coffee . . . trying to retrieve the cup from the car . . . toddler . . . spillage . . . aaaaaaaahh!), so I can't really wear it until I get it cleaned anyway. Good enough reason to just tuck it away!







Just wanted to at least have a record of me in it since it'll be FOREVER before I'll fit it again! LoL!








Kimberly


----------



## boobs4milk

woohoo meredyth! that's awesome!!! it makes me sad and jealous to read those posts...but it keeps me hopeful, and i'm so happy for everyone, too!

ok, more later, but i have to ask something VERY important:

CAN I ASK A TOTALLY TMI SEX QUESTION HERE OR DO I NEED TO JUST PM IT?

i don't want to offend, but something's been bothering me lately and i can't find anything about it!

ttfn!


----------



## meredyth0315

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 

ok, more later, but i have to ask something VERY important:

CAN I ASK A TOTALLY TMI SEX QUESTION HERE OR DO I NEED TO JUST PM IT?

i don't want to offend, but something's been bothering me lately and i can't find anything about it!

ttfn!


Well you know there's nothing taboo here and you completely have my interest piqued... I have to know, ask away!!!!


----------



## boobs4milk

ok, i wanted to send out some







s to katherine. the best thing for m/s is ginger.

kimberly, seriously...i will miss you, but i know that being here sorta brings up sad feelings, so you have my permission to go to a ddc. LOL

anyone else? meredyth wants to talk sex with me...i just don't want to offend!


----------



## fallriverfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
woohoo meredyth! that's awesome!!! it makes me sad and jealous to read those posts...but it keeps me hopeful, and i'm so happy for everyone, too!

ok, more later, but i have to ask something VERY important:

CAN I ASK A TOTALLY TMI SEX QUESTION HERE OR DO I NEED TO JUST PM IT?

i don't want to offend, but something's been bothering me lately and i can't find anything about it!

ttfn!

Well, you have to ask now or we'll all perish of curiosity.


----------



## Bella Catalina

Dreamweaver, have a safe trip







:

Corrie, I am so sorry, mama.







:







:







:

Jen, nothing is TMI once you have been pregnant imo... ask away!

Meredyth, I am glad everything went well for you... I still check in on our DDC so I was aware of Holly... off to check in if she's updated yet. It's sad to see so many losses


----------



## jmo

grrrrrr...typed a whole long post this a.m. but it didn't go thru (what's the deal w/ all these mdc issues lately)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I could use a few good thoughts, yesterday, I puked all day long, even right before bed. I've puked twice today already. So, I don't think it's "dangerous" yet, but I'm even vomiting up the water I drink. I just need to find something that can stay down.

oh, kati, when it rains it pours, huh? Hope you feel better as the day goes on.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChesapeakeBorn* 
Oh, no, your presence is not a thorn in the side at all! You have been where we are - you understand. For me the thorn in the side is being near those who take their healthy pregnancies for granted. I, for one, need you all here. I need the hope. Hearing your good news gives me hope, which I am struggling to find right now. I am just so scared and doubtful.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Today is CD1




We're cycle buddies....cd1 for me too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
[
*Me* - I'm just feeling weepy today too. Not weak but sad. My nipples are burning...what is that a sign of? Insanity?









yup, insanity for sure. Really, though...are you close to O maybe? Burning nips do not sound so fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
Things didn't go well today. I am going to be having another m/c. I don't feel like even thinking about conceiving again. Maybe I shouldn't get pg anymore since it seems my body just kills the babies. I might lurk here... I don't know. RIght now I just feel numb and I think I am going to go take a nap.
















I'm so so sorry, corrie. Feel free to post whenever (if ever) you feel ready. We're here for you regardless is you ttc again or not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
[
I hope that I haven't made anyone sad or uncomfortable with my post, I'm just on cloud nine right now and feel like it's safe to immerse myself in Peanut







Thank you all so much for the love & support, I know it was all received and helped us so much









Dude, whatever! No way would that make me sad or uncomfortable. In no way does hearing about your pg (or any other of you PALs) do anything but make me happy and feel hopeful. I'd be so sad if you didn't update us!

*Dreamweaver* Have a great trip!!!!!

*Jen* no such thing as tim here, girl. Ask away.


----------



## Sioko

*cagnew* I'm so sorry....

*Josh's_girl* Oooh, I know what that's like. I hope it doesn't get any worse. If you do get worried don't be afraid to talk to your OB/MW or who ever is watching you about it. Really, good luck with that!

*boobs4milk* Everyone here helped me with positioning tips for me and DH... it was fine! Plus really, we're here talking about baby making, sex has got to be in the mix!! I mean can you imagine the convo if this were a cake board and we couldn't talk about mixing??? "Yeah, we use soy milk and... you know.... and then.... you know







and then the cake comes out good *giggle*.. and... moist! Aaah I can't believe I said moist!







" That'd be a frustrating recipe book...









As for me, I think I actually have O-ed already. Maybe on CD10, I think if my temp goes up again tomorrow, FF might draw cross hairs?? Maybe this month won't be a wash... we BD'ed ok around that day!







Hope returns!

Thanks *meredyth0315*!







s back! I'm so glad peanut is doing well! It makes me feel relieved and happy to know that others are still fertile and doing well! Like what's happening to me isn't happening to EVERYONE, thank God! Please keep me/us updated! and link to pics when peanut comes! k?


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Corrie honey my heart is just breaking for you!

Dream - gl traveling - I hope you have a good service with Ferdinand

Jen - about your infections, has your husband been tested? If he has any yeast cells, you'll both just continue to infect each other. And ask away - I'm so curious now!

JMO - I'm sorry AF found you









I'm feeling better - I haven't thrown up since this morning. I took a three hour nap and that helped a good deal. Big Daddy and I went to a big auto show here tonight and looked for new cars. I had to pretend to load and unload a carseat to make sure I could reach (I'm pretty sure.) It was fun, but still, I can't believe this is real and won't be taken away from me soon. I hope my v-day u/s will help my nerves.


----------



## heatherh

Gotta make this fast. Going out to dinner w/ a friend tonight and he's gonna be here like any second.

*cagnew*, I am so so incredibly sorry. I'll be thinking of you and sending every supportive thought I can.

*ChesapeakeBorn* - Thanks for the lunaception info. Will look more later.

*meredyth0315* - Yeah that peanut's lookin' good!!









*Prayinfor12* - I'm thinking of you, too.









*joshs_girl* - I hope that m/s slows down for you. Ginger (you can get the candy bulk at some stores), peppermint (like the regular starburst mints or peppermint bath stuff, etc), other hard candies.

*namaste_mom* - tectonics. That is *so* cool!

*boobs4milk* - spill, woman! The curiosity is killing me.

*Sioko* - you crack me up!

OK, so I have an update from the doc. I haven't had a chance to research and don't have time right now, but if any of you have a good basic starter resource/web site for this, I'd appreciate any leads. We're planning to recheck in a month at this point. Ugg. Eek?
TSH: 4.94 (normal at that lab is up to 5)
T3 2.8 (normal is 2.3 - 4.2)
T4 1.1 (normal is .7 - 1.5)


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Well, I'm back (obviously) and the appointment went wonderfully. We have 2 pics that I tried to post but can't b/c they're PDFs so I'm going to take a pic of them when I get home and upload the jpeg. Peanut was the bounciest baby I've ever seen! He/she was waving at us and it just melted me. The tech even said what a wiggler Peanut was. We saw & heard the heartbeat and it's been so long, I just couldn't believe it. I'm measuring 9wks 4days, so my new due date is August 30th - which is so ironic b/c both of my sons were born on the 30th of October & July, so it's just meant to be. The OB did tell me that they would schedule my c-section a week ahead of that, but maybe I can go into hiding and labor on my own. At this point I just want a healthy baby here, and if that means a c-section I think I may be okay with that, not completely, but whatever makes the best outcome.

CONGRATS! Yay! I know that's a load off your mind. Of course the fact that your OB's already scheduling your c/s makes me cringe. (I'm a bit of a birth activist, ya know.







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
CAN I ASK A TOTALLY TMI SEX QUESTION HERE OR DO I NEED TO JUST PM IT?

Out with it, you tease!

I'm not going to a MDC DDC. I still post with my BBC DDC from 2004!! What's tough about this group is that women come here, go to PAL, and then come back after another loss. That was me just a couple of months ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
grrrrrr...typed a whole long post this a.m. but it didn't go thru (what's the deal w/ all these mdc issues lately)

Yeah there's strange stuff goin' on with MDC. Anyone else having wierd quirky stuff with multi-quote????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
I'm feeling better - I haven't thrown up since this morning. I took a three hour nap and that helped a good deal. Big Daddy and I went to a big auto show here tonight and looked for new cars. I had to pretend to load and unload a carseat to make sure I could reach (I'm pretty sure.) It was fun, but still, I can't believe this is real and won't be taken away from me soon. I hope my v-day u/s will help my nerves.

Katherine, I'm glad you're feeling better!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
TSH: 4.94 (normal at that lab is up to 5)
T3 2.8 (normal is 2.3 - 4.2)
T4 1.1 (normal is .7 - 1.5)

That's great that your #s are "normal".

I think I'm ready to call my midwife and ask her to be mine!







Kimberly








(I'm 7w pregnant!!)


----------



## hannybanany

Oh no Corrie, I am so sorry







. Big big hugs.

And many good thoughts and prayers for Holly.

Jen, lol, I don't think there's such thing as TMI here







We're waiting...

heather - here's what I found -
_Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) Day 3 .4 - 4 uIU/ml
Mid-range normal in most labs is about 1.7.
A high level of TSH combined with a low or normal T4 level generally indicates hypothyroidism, which can have an effect on fertility._
Shoot, I can't insert a link, so here it is http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html
also, check out www.stopthethyroidmadness.com

Can't remember what else I was going to say!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
CONGRATS! Yay! I know that's a load off your mind. Of course the fact that your OB's already scheduling your c/s makes me cringe. (I'm a bit of a birth activist, ya know.







)

Ditto. Nothing will ever convince me to schedule a cesarean outside of total placenta previa. One was enough of a nightmare for one lifetime for me.

*B4M*--You can't TMI me.


----------



## Olerica

Corrie - I'm so sorry. Take whatever time you need. We'll be here for you when you are ready.

Praying for 12 - I'm thnking of you too.


----------



## Olerica

S*X Questions??? What, do you mean to tell me that you guys AREN'T immaculate concievers? Man, I think I need to find a new thread!









Seriously, now you need to ask before I die of curiosity. I'm pretty sure you can't offend me.


----------



## hannybanany

Jen (b4m), we waiting...


----------



## jmo

jen, seriously, I came back just to find out what the question was!!!

oh well, I have a questions to ask anyway. I'm kinda sorta having an anxiety attack over a possible lpd issue. So, briefly, I've charted 2 cycles since the back to back m/c's and cycle 1 had a 13 day lp and then this last cycle had only an 11 day lp (maybe 12...af started very lightly in the evening so if you don't count that as cd1 it's 12 days). I though lp was supposed to be the constant and the first half of the cycle could sometimes be different? Anyway....I'm kind of scared to ttc next cycle if I might have less than 11 days and will then mostly likely m/c again. Ahh...rambling...question is....one good lp and one not so good lp...am I doomed? Is it lpd? (I'm already taking b-6 and b-complex) and have been since the m/c's.


----------



## Bella Catalina

jmo, it is normal for it to vary a day or two from cycle to cycle, and remember that even charting is not an exact science and is still only down to 2-3 days as far as pinpointing ovulation... or so everything I've ever read on the subject says... the follicular phase can vary widely though, as you said. 11 days is on the shorter side but I don't think 11 days is usually a problem.

Oh I forgot to say before that you preggo mamas are a wonderful source of hope for me... just wanted to add that before I forgot again... so please don't leave!

I'm really struggling again tonight. It's worse that some days it seems so surreal, so dream-like (and I feel guilty because I think I should be grieving more), yet others the grief is crushing... why is that? If we conceived again now, before AF shows, I'd be due on our wedding anniversary and I guess I am just feeling sad. I signed up for a HPT/OPK co-op this evening and the thought of doing all that all over again after a year of ttc, when rightfully I should be 12 weeks pregnant right now... it's just devastating me right now. I guess with DH out of town I really need to make sure I am doing something in the evenings so I am not sitting here getting depressed over things I can't control. Thanks for letting me vent, mamas







:


----------



## heatherh

*labortrials* - I guess I should clarify that my doc does not consider my TSH to be normal. It's at the very high end of her lab's normal range. She thinks it should be quite a bit lower.









*hannybanny* - Thank you for the other info. Do you know if it matters if the TSH is drawn on CD3?


----------



## Carley

I see a lot of you charting. I haven't had AF since I became pregnant in 2005. My last pregnancy was ectopic, so even though I became pregnant I never ovulated. My daughter just weaned completely (after only nursing 1/day for 6+ months) last week & the waiting for _something_, _anything_ to happen is killing me.

Has anyone had experience with Lactational amenorrhea after this long? Should I make an appointment with my doctor or wait a few months?

I just want to start doing something to help us conceive. Is there another way besides charting?

I've seen ovulation predictors at the drugstore. Are they useful even though I haven't ovulated in 3 years?

You are all so knowledgable... I figure someone has to have experienced something similar... right?

boobs4milk The more TMI the better!


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
I'm really struggling again tonight. It's worse that some days it seems so surreal, so dream-like (and I feel guilty because I think I should be grieving more), yet others the grief is crushing... why is that? If we conceived again now, before AF shows, I'd be due on our wedding anniversary and I guess I am just feeling sad. I signed up for a HPT/OPK co-op this evening and the thought of doing all that all over again after a year of ttc, when rightfully I should be 12 weeks pregnant right now... it's just devastating me right now. I guess with DH out of town I really need to make sure I am doing something in the evenings so I am not sitting here getting depressed over things I can't control. Thanks for letting me vent, mamas







:

Glad I'm not the only one. When I first m/ced, I was depressed and angry and grieved so fast that it was over in a manner of days. When I read up on it, I read that that's a bad sign, something bad coming later, so I braced... but it never happened. Just like I never got PPD, despite my predisposition towards it. I just feel... cheated. Sad, yes, but not crushed over loss--more crushed over the lack of being pregnant. I'm upset that I lost the baby, don't get me wrong, but nothing like I've read. I understand the grief, it's just not there for me... not in the same way as others. Or maybe I'm displacing, I don't know. But most of the time, it's the surreal for me.


----------



## boobs4milk

bella- completely normal. i have days where i want to cuddle up with a warm blankie and cry and more and more i have days where i'm hopeful and i smile thinking of the time i had with zoe. grief can not be measured; it is as unique as the babies that each of us lost.

heather-hoping that you get some answers!

carley- if you got pg, you ovulated. in my studies on fertilitiy/reproduction while nursing, i've read that you CAN ovulate and not have a period, especially if you catch the egg! if you've gotten pg, you've ovulated. now, having *signs* of ovulation while lactating is a different story. personally, i've noticed that my charting is becoming more regular the less natalie nurses. i would recommend at least charting your cm (cervical mucus) and using the opk's. you can also have blood draws at your dr's office that will tell you whether or not you've ovulated. i've read that return of menses can take up to 1 year after weaning, but if you are anxious to get things underway, a dr. can prescribe hormones to get your period going and to get you regular. hugs and hoping for some answers for you, too.

jenna-lp is usually the same, but like bella said, there is always a +/- 1-2 day window that is considered 'normal.' my lp is usually 12-14 days. the first O after my m/c, it was 16. if you are charting all of your symptoms and you still get discrepancies in lp, you might need a visit to the dr., but i would *think* they would want a change of <4 days and over a period of <3 months, consistently. hugs!

ok, now my question. i'm going to put it in a new post and put a warning on it!


----------



## boobs4milk

here goes!

does anyone know whether the following have any bearing on ttc?

penis size

duration and intensity of intercourse

(now for the embarrassing tmi part!)

my partner is larger than average. when we bd, i sometimes feel him 'bottom out' or knock things about in there.

additionally, because he learned sex with a woman who had difficulty reaching orgasm, he now takes FOREVER to orgasm and he needs more intensity than usual. not like roughing it up, just hard and fast. quickies...don't happen. it usually takes 30+ minutes, even if we've had 'interesting' foreplay.

ok. now, i'm totally









anyone have any thoughts? i've talked with him about my concerns, but i don't want to put further restrictions on our bd, lest i make things even more difficult. but, understandably, by the time we bd 3-4 times, my insides feel like mush!


----------



## Julia Rose

While we're talking about sex, can someone explain to me how positioning helps while TTC? DH and I conceived three times, probably using your average house-and-garden missionary position, which is the easiest when you're tired, I think







But are there other, better ways? I see I have a lot to learn about TTC.


----------



## joshs_girl

Today marks the sixth month anniversary of when we lost our David and Jonathan. By twin standards, I'd be totally safe to deliver at any point now. I'm so glad I have Poppy







but I'm not far along enough to feel secure in her, you know? So I just woke up this morning feeling so lost and alone. I still grieve them everyday.

JMO - your variation is totally normal. Anything over a 10 day LP is considered good enough to get you pg. I think most people like to see it a bit longer, but 10 days will do it.

Bella - life goes on, and sometimes, that really really sucks. There are times when I'm getting ready for bed, and realize that I haven't even thought about the twins that day. That's crushing - because I don't want to forget them, but life goes on.

I do think keeping yourself occupied at night is a good idea - do you knit?














(I'm always recruiting new knitters.)

Carley - I never really cared for OPKs - I never seemed to get a clear + with them. I charted, but then I also started using the Clear Blue Easy Fertility Monitor and I loved that a lot more than any OPKs.

Xak - I like what Jen said - grief is as unique as our babies.









Jen - I think that none of those things should have a bearing on your ability to conceive. As far as mushing things up, sometimes we have the same problem and we just have to play around until we find a more comfortable position.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
Well, I'm back (obviously) and the appointment went wonderfully. We have 2 pics that I tried to post but can't b/c they're PDFs so I'm going to take a pic of them when I get home and upload the jpeg. Peanut was the bounciest baby I've ever seen! He/she was waving at us and it just melted me. The tech even said what a wiggler Peanut was. We saw & heard the heartbeat and it's been so long, I just couldn't believe it. I'm measuring 9wks 4days, so my new due date is August 30th - which is so ironic b/c both of my sons were born on the 30th of October & July, so it's just meant to be. The OB did tell me that they would schedule my c-section a week ahead of that, but maybe I can go into hiding and labor on my own. At this point I just want a healthy baby here, and if that means a c-section I think I may be okay with that, not completely, but whatever makes the best outcome.

Hurray! Congrats!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
I'm really struggling again tonight. It's worse that some days it seems so surreal, so dream-like (and I feel guilty because I think I should be grieving more), yet others the grief is crushing... why is that? If we conceived again now, before AF shows, I'd be due on our wedding anniversary and I guess I am just feeling sad. I signed up for a HPT/OPK co-op this evening and the thought of doing all that all over again after a year of ttc, when rightfully I should be 12 weeks pregnant right now... it's just devastating me right now. I guess with DH out of town I really need to make sure I am doing something in the evenings so I am not sitting here getting depressed over things I can't control. Thanks for letting me vent, mamas







:

Big hugs, mama.







I still have days when I feel utterly devastated - my last loss in October hit me very hard and I still do not think I have healed from it. I am no longer in the depths of despair, but there are certainly hard days. That may be exaserbated by my frustration with my body - long cycles and late ovulation (the theorized cause of my losses) leave me feeling sort of hopeless. There is an ebb and flow to grief. It seems that our systems know we cannot stay in the flow forever - it would not be healthy. Yet we still need to process the pain and thus it returns now and then.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
I see a lot of you charting. I haven't had AF since I became pregnant in 2005. My last pregnancy was ectopic, so even though I became pregnant I never ovulated. My daughter just weaned completely (after only nursing 1/day for 6+ months) last week & the waiting for _something_, _anything_ to happen is killing me.

Has anyone had experience with Lactational amenorrhea after this long? Should I make an appointment with my doctor or wait a few months?

I just want to start doing something to help us conceive. Is there another way besides charting?

I've seen ovulation predictors at the drugstore. Are they useful even though I haven't ovulated in 3 years?

You are all so knowledgable... I figure someone has to have experienced something similar... right?

Many would suggest that you give your body time to adjust to the new shift in hormones since your DD weaned. But I know how frustrating it is to wait. If you wanted to jumpstart things, you could ask your OB/MW for progesterone. You'd go on it for a week or so then stop and the withdrawal would induce AF. You could also try acupuncture (my personal recommendation). And if you are underweight, that could certainly be affecting things as your estrogen may be low (estrogen is stored in fat). That happened to me. If this is the case, and you eat dairy, make sure you are consuming whole fat products - the estrogen is skimmed out of the low fat products thus exacerbating the situation. You could also try a supplement like Champion Nutrition's Super Heavyweight Gainer 1200 - all natural and delicious!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
here goes!

does anyone know whether the following have any bearing on ttc?

penis size

duration and intensity of intercourse

(now for the embarrassing tmi part!)

my partner is larger than average. when we bd, i sometimes feel him 'bottom out' or knock things about in there.

additionally, because he learned sex with a woman who had difficulty reaching orgasm, he now takes FOREVER to orgasm and he needs more intensity than usual. not like roughing it up, just hard and fast. quickies...don't happen. it usually takes 30+ minutes, even if we've had 'interesting' foreplay.

ok. now, i'm totally









anyone have any thoughts? i've talked with him about my concerns, but i don't want to put further restrictions on our bd, lest i make things even more difficult. but, understandably, by the time we bd 3-4 times, my insides feel like mush!

Okay, well if anything I think DP being "larger than average" would help things. I mean, the little guys wouldn't have to swim as far, right?







But if it is uncomfortable, you could try a position (e.g. rear entry) in which he doesn't go as deep.

As far as duration of intercourse... you could try some of those sensitivity lubes or something to help him along. Don't know if they are bad for swimmers. You mentioned interesting foreplay - have you tried getting him right to the brink with that first? Also, sometimes trying something totally new can be so exciting for guys that they can barely hold it - like DTD in a new place, new position, new scenario (think: car, shower, floor, new lingerie, new music, etc...). I wouldn't talk to him about it, because that might put more pressure on him and make it worse. If none of this helps, don't worry that long baby dances would hinder your chances of getting preggo. We conceived DD after DTD for 3 hours, and that was just for fun.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Corrie- I am so sorry mama! Huge huge hugs to you.

Kati- I only have one m/s remedy and it works! Vegetable juice -4-8 oz at a time. Sip it. For some reason, it must have so many nutrients, you stop puking. My Mw thought it was interesting and has told her other mamas about it. I drank it for 20+ weeks in my pregnancy with my youngest son. (I had hyperemesis)

Kimberly- You look wonderful in your suit! Don't leave us yet, I love hearing about your pregnancy, it gives me a lot of hope!

Meredyth-Congrats on your u/s. Nice due date too. I love August. My DH and middle son's birthdays are both August. Grow peanut grow!!!!!

Hugs to anyone who needs one!







s







s

Take care,
Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
I see a lot of you charting. I haven't had AF since I became pregnant in 2005. My last pregnancy was ectopic, so even though I became pregnant I never ovulated. My daughter just weaned completely (after only nursing 1/day for 6+ months) last week & the waiting for _something_, _anything_ to happen is killing me.

Has anyone had experience with Lactational amenorrhea after this long? Should I make an appointment with my doctor or wait a few months?

I just want to start doing something to help us conceive. Is there another way besides charting?

Carley, I had lactational ammenoria for 4+ years. I conceived Nate in October 2001. I did not have a period until 4/06. I also conceived Christian in 4/04 without ever having a period. You can ovulate while nursing. The signs are much much more subtle. It is not like pre-nursing ovulating. I would chart your CM and try OPK's. This is what I do. I do not temp. I never get 4 hours of sleep at one time. You will start to see your fertile signs. You have ovulated and just not realized it.

Best wishes! Take care!!

Jen


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
While we're talking about sex, can someone explain to me how positioning helps while TTC? DH and I conceived three times, probably using your average house-and-garden missionary position, which is the easiest when you're tired, I think







But are there other, better ways? I see I have a lot to learn about TTC.


Julia from what I have read in my quest to conceive again, missionary is the best way to conceive. Also, elevating your hips for about 20-30 mins afterwards on pillows helps as well.

Good luck! Enjoy BDing!!

Take care!
Jen


----------



## namaste_mom

*Jen (b4m)* Hope your OPKs get there too!

*Meredyth* - so glad you got great news!!

*Holly* - I'm so sorry

*Kimberly* - pregnancy, hmmmm. I have a ton of those Roadside Geology books. I don't know everything so I like to learn when we travel. It is a relief when you actually look pregnant because you don't have to say stuff like "well sorry I'm so boring today but I'm 20 weeks pg and just exhausted"

*Kati -* I hope you got a handle on the m/s today. Hugs on David and Joanathan's 6th month angelversary. I feel for you girl, I know exactly how you feel.

*Jenna* - probably not O more like AF. I can't answer your questions, I'm so not good at understanding cycles.

*Heather* - looks like your numbers are normal, is that good?

*Bella* - there is no real guide book on how to grieve...do it your way and don't feel guilty because you are sad or because you are hopeful. It just is.

Welcome *Carly* - sorry I can't answer your questions either

*xak and bella* - sometimes I think I'm in a fog of grief and at some point it will get me, and it does. It is OK to feel like you are doing OK, it is how our human species survives. We are basically optimists, especially when it comes to procreation.

*Jen b4m* - I think I ask DH about your questions. Because he learned to Org slowly, now he needs to learn how to Org quickly. I agree that 30+ minutes is entirely too long. Before we dtd we set guidelines as to whether I have "expectations" or just doing it for the sperm...3-4 X in one night!....you are all woman.

*Julia Rose* - my girls have been conceived in the missionary position; my body while I was on top. I don't know if there is anything to that.

*Chesa* - OMG dtd for 3 hours, wow, you are a superwoman.

Red *Jen -* Hi, hope you are feeling OK today

*Me* - OK, I'm just going to lay this out because I am so distracted. Remember at the beginning of the month I asked you all whether what I experienced was AF or not. The conclusion of the board was that it was AF, just a weird one. I spotted with just a little bit of new blood. I used the first day of spotting at CD1. We are not ttc but I was interested in how my ovulation signs were going to play out because they change after every pregnancy with me. Starting at CD11 and going to CD 13, I had ovulation ickiness, not really pain. Then on CD16, I felt it again. We dtd throughout but not with the aim of getting pg but just for fun. However, DH was sick CD13-16 so no s*x for me. Before Norah, AF would come at 12 dpo with a 25 day cycle. I have no idea when I really O'd this month so if I use a 25 day cycle, AF should have been here yesterday. However, my cycles could be completely screwed up from the pregnancy and birth and may have changed completely. I felt like AF was coming but it didn't. I tested on Sunday the 27th at what appears to be 9dpo but I don't really know. BFN. I tested because I wanted to drink a beer not because I particularly felt pregnant. Now, I've had all these symptoms, I cried over that show that builds houses for people who need them (I forget what its called, oh, and it was just a commercial). I did drink a beer at 7 and 8 dpo and felt really drunk. My nipples are burning and my insomnia is back. All of these symptoms could be AF coming also. Wow, if you have gotten this far in my post, I commend you. Now for what I need support for. OK, if I returned to a regular 28 day cycle, AF would be due on Saturday. Since the birth of my son, I've had 25 day cycles. So, I'm thinking about testing on Sunday if no AF. But, as you all can sympathize with, I'm too scared to test. I'm scared of a BFP because Norah has only been gone 10 weeks. I'm scared to see a BFN because that means my cycle is so screwed up that I have no idea what is going on. It also means that I'm making up my "symptoms". It also means that I've wasted so much freaking time analyzing what is going on that could have been used for something much more productive. I'm going to end this saga. DH is clueless and I don't really want to talk about this with him. We only recently decided that we would try to have a December baby. OK, I'll go back to obsessing on my own but really, I didn't want to be alone with my obsessing.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Glad I'm not the only one. When I first m/ced, I was depressed and angry and grieved so fast that it was over in a manner of days. When I read up on it, I read that that's a bad sign, something bad coming later, so I braced... but it never happened. Just like I never got PPD, despite my predisposition towards it. I just feel... cheated. Sad, yes, but not crushed over loss--more crushed over the lack of being pregnant. I'm upset that I lost the baby, don't get me wrong, but nothing like I've read. I understand the grief, it's just not there for me... not in the same way as others. Or maybe I'm displacing, I don't know. But most of the time, it's the surreal for me.

With my mc, I was able to take time and let it all OUT, too. Much different than when my father died and I just had so much responsibility that I didn't grieve well (do we ever?) and it lasted FOREVER. I'm glad that I was able to take a few days and just be horribly sad and angry with my mc.

I too feel cheated, and not crushed with loss of baby. I don't know why, and it doesn't make sense to me to analyze. I'm still sad sometimes, but for DH and I, not so much for baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
here goes!

does anyone know whether the following have any bearing on ttc?

penis size

duration and intensity of intercourse

(now for the embarrassing tmi part!)

my partner is larger than average. when we bd, i sometimes feel him 'bottom out' or knock things about in there.

additionally, because he learned sex with a woman who had difficulty reaching orgasm, he now takes FOREVER to orgasm and he needs more intensity than usual. not like roughing it up, just hard and fast. quickies...don't happen. it usually takes 30+ minutes, even if we've had 'interesting' foreplay.

ok. now, i'm totally









anyone have any thoughts? i've talked with him about my concerns, but i don't want to put further restrictions on our bd, lest i make things even more difficult. but, understandably, by the time we bd 3-4 times, my insides feel like mush!

Do they have anything to do with TTC? Um, no - aside from you perhaps not wanting to do the deed all that often because of your body's reaction.

If you do have any sort of conversation, with your hubby, make sure it's WELL away from doing the deed. They get so sensitive... but my thought is that he might not be as connected to his own physical reaction because he's trying to make the experience mutually enjoyable. Perhaps he can see that you 'arrive' sooner if he's not pummeling you.

I have some of this issue with DH, it's helpful when I am on top - in fact we concieved with me on top, so there are a lot of options. I just roll off and prop my rear up, with legs up afterwards.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Julia Rose* 
While we're talking about sex, can someone explain to me how positioning helps while TTC? DH and I conceived three times, probably using your average house-and-garden missionary position, which is the easiest when you're tired, I think







But are there other, better ways? I see I have a lot to learn about TTC.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *joshs_girl* 
Today marks the sixth month anniversary of when we lost our David and Jonathan. By twin standards, I'd be totally safe to deliver at any point now. I'm so glad I have Poppy







but I'm not far along enough to feel secure in her, you know? So I just woke up this morning feeling so lost and alone. I still grieve them everyday.

Oh, sweetie. You don't have to forget them. I'm so glad that you have Poppy too.


----------



## Olerica

*Namaste Mom* Wow. I don't know what to tell you. What about waiting another week prior to testing? If AF arrives, you are in, if not, aren't you liklier to get a better positive if you wait? As you are ambivilant about being pregnant now, why not wait, but no more beers?

I hope this settles out for you.


----------



## chel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *namaste_mom* 
I'm scared to see a BFN because that means my cycle is so screwed up that I have no idea what is going on.

yeah, that sums me up as well.

This whole not drinking is no fun







. I just try to limit myself to 1-2 drinks when out, usually only 1-2 times a month.

We're a great group for obsessing to. TTC can be very mentally consuming.


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 
I'm really struggling again tonight. It's worse that some days it seems so surreal, so dream-like (and I feel guilty because I think I should be grieving more), yet others the grief is crushing... why is that? If we conceived again now, before AF shows, I'd be due on our wedding anniversary and I guess I am just feeling sad. I signed up for a HPT/OPK co-op this evening and the thought of doing all that all over again after a year of ttc, when rightfully I should be 12 weeks pregnant right now... it's just devastating me right now. I guess with DH out of town I really need to make sure I am doing something in the evenings so I am not sitting here getting depressed over things I can't control. Thanks for letting me vent, mamas







:

Brooke,







. I know what you mean about some days really being worse than others. I was really doing fine until we started ttc again and then the last few wks have been realllly tough. I'm sure it's even harder w/ your dh out of town right now. Distraction is good. I've recently become way to into American Idol.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*labortrials* - I guess I should clarify that my doc does not consider my TSH to be normal. It's at the very high end of her lab's normal range. She thinks it should be quite a bit lower.









heather, I wish I knew more about this stuff. So if your dr thinks your tsh is too high what can you do about it? Is it being too high keeping your from getting pg?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
Has anyone had experience with Lactational amenorrhea after this long? Should I make an appointment with my doctor or wait a few months?

I didn't get ppaf until my dd was almost 2. I conceived the first cycle after ppaf and m/c'd. I think it may have something to do w/ my hormones not being back on track yet. I really think it takes a while. I know the waiting is so hard.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Glad I'm not the only one. When I first m/ced, I was depressed and angry and grieved so fast that it was over in a manner of days. When I read up on it, I read that that's a bad sign, something bad coming later, so I braced... but it never happened. Just like I never got PPD, despite my predisposition towards it. I just feel... cheated. Sad, yes, but not crushed over loss--more crushed over the lack of being pregnant. I'm upset that I lost the baby, don't get me wrong, but nothing like I've read. I understand the grief, it's just not there for me... not in the same way as others. Or maybe I'm displacing, I don't know. But most of the time, it's the surreal for me.

YES. I can totally related to this, xak. I mostly feel cheated and mad. I'm so sad about the babies I lost, but not the same kind of grief I have read about. I just can't wrap my head around the fact that it has happened for me yet (another baby, even being pg). I just want to rage against the universe for wronging me. Anyway, thanks for writing that.

*namaste*, wish I could give you a more concret answer, but I agree wait another wk and test again. (wait, am I saying wait to test???







) It is very possible you are pg. When you said something the other day about burning nips I though hmm, pg? But I didn't want to say that and freak you out. It's also very likely that you are just having a wacky cycle. It hasn't been that long since Norah's birth so your body might just need a cycle or 2 to figure everything out.

Thanks for the anwser to my lpd question. I am going to try and not freak out over an 11 day lp. I just can't help but worry that lpd caused my m/c's and if I don't do *something* (what I don't know) I'll just m/c this next one. But, positive thinking.....


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
i've read that return of menses can take up to 1 year after weaning, but if you are anxious to get things underway, a dr. can prescribe hormones to get your period going and to get you regular.

Which reminds me that a friend of mine did night weaning to get her AF back with her 23 month old and it came the next month, she took vitex to get things going and was pg her first month TTC. So it can happen that fast, too, with a little help if you need it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boobs4milk* 
does anyone know whether the following have any bearing on ttc?

Yes, that could definitely have a bearing, but I'd think it would be more fertile if the semen is being directly deposited at/in the cervix. Have you tried different positions? The uh, only other guy I was with before DH was too big for me and it hurt every time until we tried 'puppy style' (I don't know another term for it, sorry!) entry and that helped because he couldn't get all of it in that way. Unfortunately, when they're taught wrong, it really screws things up for the future partner(s). Have you tried "reteaching" him with what you like? Or teaching him to like it more like you do with manual stimulation (to save your insides the learning curve)?

If anything hits my cervix, I bleed--it's incredibly sensitive (maybe because it's backwards). If he's traumatizing your cervix, I'm not sure what that could do to your fertility. But I know it could cause you medical problems, so it might be worth having 'the talk' with him about needing to go a little more shallow or trying different positions.

*Julia*--positioning only really matters if you're TTC gender-wise. Lying still after sex is important to give the sperm time to move up if you're having trouble conceiving--and elevating your butt may help, though there's no proof of it. However, the gender formula is missionary for a girl (it's supposed to be a more shallow entry, but I have the opposite experience) and puppy or sideways (deep penetration) for a boy, to deposit the sperm closer and give it less travel distance--as Y sperm are fast but lazy and X sperm are slower but tenacious.


----------



## xakana

*namaste mom*--







Don't worry about 'inventing' symptoms--I think we all see them when we're TTC. It's part of the whole human process of hope. Right before AF this month, I was becoming sure I was pg, but at the same time, sure I wasn't because one specific sign wasn't present: smell. Last time, my sense of smell went into spidey-sense mode right after implantation. I had it really strong with Lilly, too. So don't feel bad if the symptoms are there, but AF comes. After all, the symptoms can be the same for both, which is really frustrating. Heh, when I got pg with Lilly, I had a single drink (like a quarter glass) of wine (and I was almost done drinking at all at that point--when dh is a teetotaler, it kinda makes you lose interest, which I'm grateful for) in the first month. I'd been careful every other month, too, lol. But not being pg this month doesn't mean you're not working right--like you said, you might have missed it. Though I understand that feeling well.
*
jmo*--it was a relief to write it. I felt like I couldn't admit it because it meant there was something wrong with me or something.


----------



## xakana

top of the page #2! w00t!








:







:




























:














:





















:





















:v iolin


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
*namaste mom*--







Don't worry about 'inventing' symptoms--I think we all see them when we're TTC. It's part of the whole human process of hope. Right before AF this month, I was becoming sure I was pg, but at the same time, sure I wasn't because one specific sign wasn't present: smell. Last time, my sense of smell went into spidey-sense mode right after implantation. I had it really strong with Lilly, too. So don't feel bad if the symptoms are there, but AF comes. After all, the symptoms can be the same for both, which is really frustrating. Heh, when I got pg with Lilly, I had a single drink (like a quarter glass) of wine (and I was almost done drinking at all at that point--when dh is a teetotaler, it kinda makes you lose interest, which I'm grateful for) in the first month. I'd been careful every other month, too, lol. But not being pg this month doesn't mean you're not working right--like you said, you might have missed it. Though I understand that feeling well.


I sometimes get resentful when I see women write "I just knew I was pregnant from conception"; "I felt it in my heart" etc. Well, so did I - 1000 times by now; except in those cases I wasn't pregnant. The one time I didn't feel pregnant I actually was and didn't bother testing until I was over seven weeks.

This last cycle, I was 75% sure I wasn't pregnant but I had ALL of the typical symptoms including metallic taste in my mouth and nausea. Unfortunately those are all of my typical PMS symptoms.


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
top of the page #2! w00t!








:







:




























:














:





















:





















:v iolin

What does that mean?


----------



## Carley

Thank you all so much for your advice. I thought since I was pregnant in my tubes that meant I hadn't ovulated. I'm thankful there is a future in sight. Wating...waiting...waiting...









I'm glad I'm not the only one with such lengthy lactational ammenoria. I was really worried there was something wrong with me.

namaste mom: I totally know what you mean re: "inventing symptoms." About once a week I feel sudden strong "symptoms" & test only to get a negative. It's a mindfu**


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
The one time I didn't feel pregnant I actually was and didn't bother testing until I was over seven weeks.

_Exactly._ I was over 8 weeks myself. But I did feel pregnant with my m/c pregnancy, too... And getting the first post of the new page is supposed to be good luck.

*Carley*--one of my friends hasn't had a period in years--she just keeps getting pregnant as LAM ends, before AF starts. So sometimes you don't realize it's over when it really is.


----------



## heatherh

*B4M* - I can't imagine that would make much difference. People come in all shapes and sizes, right? Lube would help with the size and duration, I would think. PreSeed or eggwhites are the only "safe" options from what I can tell. You'll have to find the balance between enough and too much lube because if there is too much, it will reduce friction to the point where it could slow DH down more. For the duration thing... I think he just needs to retrain/adapt. I'm thinking along the lines of what someone else mentioned w/ new lingerie, etc. As the slower person in my relationship, I can tell you that it helps if I'm really close before we actually do the s*x part. I would work on getting him to O more quickly when it's not for BDing purposes (that way it's not all about the baby stuff). I would use my mouth. Sorry, there's just no more elegant way to say that. And I don't know of a faster way to get a man to O. Practice Oing faster might help him out.

*namaste_mom* - I think my doc is saying my numbers aren't normal. Based on some research last night, it seems like my TSH should be under 3.5, maybe even under 2 depending on who you ask. I'm having a hard time finding good information. You can't believe everything you read on the internet. And now I'm wondering if I should call her back and try to get things figured out sooner rather than wait a month to retest. What does waiting buy me, really? Again, can't find good info online.

On you - so you're pretty sure you've O'd by now? If so, the best route would be to wait until you've just *got* to be 13/14 DPO then test. Or just wait a week and see.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 
heather, I wish I knew more about this stuff. So if your dr thinks your tsh is too high what can you do about it? Is it being too high keeping your from getting pg?

The b*tch about this is that it seems it's only treatable with drugs. Basically, my TSH is high because my thyroid is working too hard to keep all my thyroid hormones in check (so T3 and T4 were totally normal). To fix the TSH, you supplement with T4 (or in some cases, natural thyroid - gotta ask doc about that) and the TSH will go down because it realizes the hormones are OK. Adjust thyroid dose to get TSH into desired range. Not only can this affect ability to get pg, but I'm seeing stuff online that it could contribute to m/c, too.


----------



## boobs4milk

i am so freakin' mad right now! they haven't even shipped my damn order yet! i paid with paypal and they said it took 7 effing days for the payment to clear.

WRONG COWBOY! the payment was okay'ed by paypal last thur. and it showed up on the effing bank statements LAST FREAKING FRIDAY YOU MORONS!

they said my order will be here sometime between feb. 11 and 13th. good job, jackasses, i will have already ovulated by then.

what a freakin' waste.

sorry for the foulness, i am going to have to go to wal-mart and buy the 7 for $20 now. great. i saved loads of money














:


----------



## heatherh

*B4M* - you could cancel that order. How soon do you O? early pregnancy tests ships FAST.


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*labortrials* - I guess I should clarify that my doc does not consider my TSH to be normal. It's at the very high end of her lab's normal range. She thinks it should be quite a bit lower.









*hannybanny* - Thank you for the other info. Do you know if it matters if the TSH is drawn on CD3?

No, it doesn't matter when it's drawn. Most info I've seen says it should be lower than 3. I think mine was 6something, and now it's controlled with Armour Thyroid.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bella Catalina* 

I'm really struggling again tonight. It's worse that some days it seems so surreal, so dream-like (and I feel guilty because I think I should be grieving more), yet others the grief is crushing... why is that? If we conceived again now, before AF shows, I'd be due on our wedding anniversary and I guess I am just feeling sad. I signed up for a HPT/OPK co-op this evening and the thought of doing all that all over again after a year of ttc, when rightfully I should be 12 weeks pregnant right now... it's just devastating me right now. I guess with DH out of town I really need to make sure I am doing something in the evenings so I am not sitting here getting depressed over things I can't control. Thanks for letting me vent, mamas







:









I know exactly what you mean. Instead of being 36 weeks pregnant I'm dealing with all these specialists and doctors. And I'm not even pregnant by my due date as I was hoping.

The nurse from my RE's office called today. Apparently they got the pathology report from DD's placenta and there were a few abnormalities. Of course







She said there was edema of the cord (which could indicate a blood flow problem), and the cord was inserted on the side of the placenta instead of the middle (which may indicate what? anybody know?). I haven't done any research on this yet to see how abnormal this stuff is. Anyway, now they're sending the slides off to a placental pathologist in New York to see if there's any more abnormal stuff going on with it.

Even though this RE is a little crazy with the bad egg after CD14 stuff, I'm glad I went to him. He ordered several more clotting disorder tests, and seems to be taking this all very seriously. Not like my OB who wanted to just put me on Clomid.

This sucks, though. I wish that instead of having to schedule appointments with the perinatologist, and send my placenta to New York that I were still pregnant. Or normal. All these abnormal results are really getting me down.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
I sometimes get resentful when I see women write "I just knew I was pregnant from conception"; "I felt it in my heart" etc. Well, so did I - 1000 times by now; except in those cases I wasn't pregnant. The one time I didn't feel pregnant I actually was and didn't bother testing until I was over seven weeks.

I'm one of those women. I just "know" within days of conception. Perhaps it's because I'm an opera singer - my body is my instrument, so changes in the body tend to affect my voice. Dunno. It's definitely wierd that I know so soon. And it's kind of traumatic as well.

Sorry no time right now to respond to other posts. I'll be back in a while!
~ Kimberly


----------



## heatherh

*hannybanany*, you have no idea how glad I am to find somebody who's actually dealing with this! You're on the armour thyroid... was that what your doc at the time suggested or did you bring it up? I don't know what my doc would recommend yet. Any side effects of this stuff? Would *you* wait a month and draw again or just hurry and try to get the levels fixed? Any *clue* if it matters when you start taking it (esp with respect to O and such)? Help!

I retract my trash talking about your doc. I'm glad he's willing and able to help clarify things. I know what you mean about all the abnormal. I'm feeling kind of broken over here, too.


----------



## namaste_mom

Olerica, Jenna and Xak - Ok, you all convinced me, not testing until next Wednesday when I have a dr appt if I don't have AF before that. If I don't have AF before then and still test negative than I definitely have cycle issues.

heather - oh, not normal, well that is a bit different. what does the doc propose to do about that.


----------



## momoftworedheads

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 

TTC can be very mentally consuming.









: and emotionally and physically. All consuming if you think about it!

How would you feel about this? I opened my mail today to a box of formula. Well I should be 33 weeks and I should be preparing for a baby, but I am not. Just another sad reminder. I do not use formula at all (not trying to offend anyone that does). But come on, my MW's office must have sent that info in because I contacted every list on earth after we lost Avery to tell them to remove me. Just had to rant to someone becuse over here the family would not even get it.

Also, my friend who is due 4 days before I was went in to plan her c-section today. My mom called me to tell me. Like I wanted to hear it. I am just sad today and there is nothing I can do about it.







s







s to everyone here. Thanks for all your support!

Jen


----------



## barose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I'm one of those women. I just "know" within days of conception. Perhaps it's because I'm an opera singer - my body is my instrument, so changes in the body tend to affect my voice. Dunno. It's definitely wierd that I know so soon. And it's kind of traumatic as well.

Sorry no time right now to respond to other posts. I'll be back in a while!
~ Kimberly









That's pretty cool! I was (and still sometimes) a choral singer and I had to switch sections during my pregnancy, even in the 1st trimester.

*Jen* I got that obligatory box of formulat too around that time.


----------



## hannybanany

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heatherh* 
*hannybanany*, you have no idea how glad I am to find somebody who's actually dealing with this! You're on the armour thyroid... was that what your doc at the time suggested or did you bring it up? I don't know what my doc would recommend yet. Any side effects of this stuff? Would *you* wait a month and draw again or just hurry and try to get the levels fixed? Any *clue* if it matters when you start taking it (esp with respect to O and such)? Help!

I retract my trash talking about your doc. I'm glad he's willing and able to help clarify things. I know what you mean about all the abnormal. I'm feeling kind of broken over here, too.









I actually got the Armour script from my naturopath. On stopthethyroidmadness.com there's a search feature where you can find a doc in your area who will prescribe it. Or talk to your regular doc about it.
No side effects, and it doesn't matter when in your cycle you start it. I would NOT wait another month. HTH!









Ugh, I've been getting those darn boxes of formula (how'd I even get signed up for those??), sample of lotions and diapers, too. DH knows to throw them away before bringing the mail in the house.


----------



## cagnew

I didn't think I would feel like writing any time soon, but you all are the only ones "in my life" that understand what this is like.

I am scheduled for a D&C Tuesday. They are going to run some tests too, but I am feeling confident that there isn't anything very wrong with me. I think I m/c this time b/c I O'd very late- cd38. At least I hope that's it.

It's just that I really didn't expect this to happen again. I really didn't. And it did. I am so sad and disappointed and disillusioned. It doesn't help that almost everyone I know is pregnant.

DD and I stayed in our pj's all day and just had a lazy, quiet day. I felt better physically b/c I am off the progesterone now, but emotionally I am a wreck.

I guess I don't need to go into detail b/c you all know what I am feeling already.

I have decided to wait to ttc until after I lose the 25lbs I gained during my three pregnancies. That can change, of course, but for now that's it. I don't even want to think about going the whole pg thing again. All the fear and anxiety.

I will get back to doing personals soon. I am sorry this is kind of a self-centered post....


----------



## heatherh

*namaste_mom* - I hope things work out well and soon. I hate waiting. It seems that drugs are the answer for hypothyroidism. Great. The site that hanny's talking about it super informative.

*momoftworedheads* - I don't know if I'd be really angry or if I'd be in tears. Probably tears. And angry.









*hanny* - the stopthethyroidmadness.com site is super informative. Overwhelming really. How did people find good docs before the internet? I'm going to talk to DH some more tonight, but I think I'm going to call up my doc tomorrow and see if we can do something now. I kind of think she might prescribe Armour without my prompting, but I'm going to take info in with me to share with her just in case. That seems likely the way to go so far. If you don't mind my asking, how old are you? Did you actually have symptoms before you went on Armour? I'm just frustrated that I have no symptoms, but there is this elephant in the room that could have been affecting my fertility all this time. SO frustrating.

*cagnew*- Yeah, we do know. I wish I could offer up words to make it better.


----------



## fallriverfox

Oh Corrie, I'm just so sorry this is happening. I really hope that you know that you are always welcome here. We're happy to be a safe place for you to vent.


----------



## meredyth0315

*Kimberly & Xak* I'm against the c-section too, but Florida is extremely VBAC unfriendly and I only have 1 mw option that is willing to do a VBA2C and that will be HB since it's illegal to VBAC in a birthing center here. The down side to this mw is that she has used Cytotec in the past, which I thought a mw wasn't even allowed to use. So that makes me concerned with 2 previous uterine scars, not to say I'd need it, but it would be in the back of my mind constantly. I will meet with her and maybe HB is what is meant to be. But I can't close my mind to the section as that is what is most likely to happen. Unfortunately I didn't get much help from the local ICAN chapter, never got a return call or return email, but that's okay b/c a wonderful mama had some resources here for me. I just think Florida is a lousy state to birth in







:

*Corrie* Big, huge hugs to you honey. I wish I could take the hurt away from you









*Jen(red)* After my loss in July, I got those damn emails & samples in the mail and I just wanted to shake the mailman - not that he knew, but I had to blame someone. I'm so sorry









*Jen(boobs)* SO much for modesty - let's get dirty shall we







I'm with Heather and the mouth, or maybe some hand work? What works really well for my DH is the sideways position. Either that or the shower, but then he'd laugh at me as I'm standing there squeezing my legs together









I stayed home from work today with a 2 day migraine, and probably will stay home again tomorow, but I had to check in and see how e/o was. Looks like some big hugs are needed, so here you go







and some flowers too







:

*** The link I'm about to post are 2 pics from my u/s yesterday. I just wanted to say what it was that way nobody has to look unless they want to:

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...cs13008001.jpg


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 
:How would you feel about this? I opened my mail today to a box of formula. Well I should be 33 weeks and I should be preparing for a baby, but I am not. Just another sad reminder. I do not use formula at all (not trying to offend anyone that does). But come on, my MW's office must have sent that info in because I contacted every list on earth after we lost Avery to tell them to remove me. Just had to rant to someone becuse over here the family would not even get it.









wow...I didn't know they even sent out free formula anymore. I'm so glad I never got one. Ugh..that sucks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
It's just that I really didn't expect this to happen again. I really didn't. And it did. I am so sad and disappointed and disillusioned. It doesn't help that almost everyone I know is pregnant.
















so sorry, mama. I wish we didn't all understand how you feel, but we do. E/o I know is pg too and it is just like salt on the wound everyday.


----------



## jmo

Did I just get top of the page??!


----------



## heatherh

*meredyth0315* - took me the longest time to figure out why you took the picture with the level. He he. Then I realized it's holding the pictures down. Feeling a little slow now.

Lovely pictures


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
*Kimberly & Xak* I'm against the c-section too, but Florida is extremely VBAC unfriendly and I only have 1 mw option that is willing to do a VBA2C and that will be HB since it's illegal to VBAC in a birthing center here. The down side to this mw is that she has used Cytotec in the past, which I thought a mw wasn't even allowed to use. So that makes me concerned with 2 previous uterine scars, not to say I'd need it, but it would be in the back of my mind constantly. I will meet with her and maybe HB is what is meant to be. But I can't close my mind to the section as that is what is most likely to happen. Unfortunately I didn't get much help from the local ICAN chapter, never got a return call or return email, but that's okay b/c a wonderful mama had some resources here for me. I just think Florida is a lousy state to birth in.

Well, I can offer the bad advice (in medical opinion) that #1, they can't cut you open without your consent nor may they refuse medical attention to a woman in labor, so if you just don't go in until you're in labor... there's not a thing they can do but catch, legally, as long as you don't sign anything saying they can perform surgery (or allow your dh/so to do so). But that's 'bad' advice, of course. But since I'm thinking about a UBAC, clearly bad advice is what I prefer to worse advice (repeat c).

Oh, and cytotec is evil, don't go near it. It's actually advised against in all medical literature to NEVER ever use in a pregnant woman and especially not to induce labor. It can cause catastrophic rupture and all sorts of horrible things and should be illegal for drs to give to pg women (it's not approved by anyone).

*jmo*--yay for top of the page!!


----------



## Bella Catalina

I have caught up on the posts but I don't have time for personals... just want to thank you all so much for the support... you mamas are the only place I am getting any support at all and it means a lot.









I will do personals tomorrow, DS is waking up which means I will need to nurse him back down again.


----------



## Sioko

Hey everybody I'm 3DPO!! w00t! w00t!
















I don't know why I'm celebrating, I O every month, but it's the first time I got REAL CROSS HAIRS on FF!! And it's not so far from when I thought I O'd.







and we BD'd on that day!!!
















I've decided this time, since last time had all those good symptoms and ended up a bust, I will only pay attention to ONE symptom. The one symptom that both my girls gave me, but I didn't get with my m/c's (that I can remember) and that is "the hunger"







: . I had the hunger with DD1 and thought it awesome how I could feel a DEMAND for food. I thought "This baby is actually demanding that I eat! Cool!" then with DD2 I was walking home from the store and the hunger hit me and I stopped dead and said "Uh oh." and DH turned around and said "What?" like we'd forgotten to buy something, but I didn't want to jump the gun, so I said, "I think I just got the hunger... I could be wrong though..." but it was DD2! I haven't felt that way since. Maybe I really have forgotten what it felt like, but I hope I remember the second I feel it!









I only have the one test. No testing till Feb 14! or 15th if I can help it!















:














: all around!!!















e just got 5in of snow here! That's the most we've had in almost 5yrs!!







:


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I'm one of those women. I just "know" within days of conception. Perhaps it's because I'm an opera singer - my body is my instrument, so changes in the body tend to affect my voice. Dunno. It's definitely wierd that I know so soon. And it's kind of traumatic as well.

Me too. My body reacts very VERY strongly to implantation. There is no ignoring it. Which does make it traumatic and anxiety-producing. I wish I could not know until I was further along so I wouldn't worry.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I didn't think I would feel like writing any time soon, but you all are the only ones "in my life" that understand what this is like.

I am scheduled for a D&C Tuesday. They are going to run some tests too, but I am feeling confident that there isn't anything very wrong with me. I think I m/c this time b/c I O'd very late- cd38. At least I hope that's it.

It's just that I really didn't expect this to happen again. I really didn't. And it did. I am so sad and disappointed and disillusioned. It doesn't help that almost everyone I know is pregnant.

DD and I stayed in our pj's all day and just had a lazy, quiet day. I felt better physically b/c I am off the progesterone now, but emotionally I am a wreck.

I guess I don't need to go into detail b/c you all know what I am feeling already.

I have decided to wait to ttc until after I lose the 25lbs I gained during my three pregnancies. That can change, of course, but for now that's it. I don't even want to think about going the whole pg thing again. All the fear and anxiety.

I will get back to doing personals soon. I am sorry this is kind of a self-centered post....

We are with you, Corrie. You're right, sadly we do know.


----------



## xakana

*Sioko*--that's great! Hooray for timing! Implant, baby, stick!


----------



## jmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
Hey everybody I'm 3DPO!! w00t! w00t!















I don't know why I'm celebrating, I O every month, but it's the first time I got REAL CROSS HAIRS on FF!! And it's not so far from when I thought I O'd.







and we BD'd on that day!!!
























: sending you lots of happy implantation vibes.







:
And hungry vibes.







:

I put in a call to the OB (still waiting to hear back) to see if he thinks an 11 day lp is too short. I kind of feel like he's going to offer me clomid. So I guess I'm trying to consider all my options. I just wish someone could say "this is what you need to do. do it and you'll have lots of healthy babies."


----------



## xakana

*jmo*--it would be wonderful if there was an answer like that for us all. Or if biology worked the way it was supposed to, every time. It makes no sense why it's so hard for us to get pregnant... it really bugs me that teenagers can do it accidentally with such a steady rate.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmo* 







: sending you lots of happy implantation vibes.







:
And hungry vibes.







:

I put in a call to the OB (still waiting to hear back) to see if he thinks an 11 day lp is too short. I kind of feel like he's going to offer me clomid. So I guess I'm trying to consider all my options. I just wish someone could say "this is what you need to do. do it and you'll have lots of healthy babies."

Hmmm.... clomid. I guess that could improve the quality of O. But, you really didn't O all that late last time at CD 17. Maybe ask him if you just need to go on progesterone after 0 to lengthen your LP? Let us know what he says.


----------



## Olerica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
I'm one of those women. I just "know" within days of conception. Perhaps it's because I'm an opera singer - my body is my instrument, so changes in the body tend to affect my voice. Dunno. It's definitely wierd that I know so soon. And it's kind of traumatic as well.

Sorry no time right now to respond to other posts. I'll be back in a while!
~ Kimberly










Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
That's pretty cool! I was (and still sometimes) a choral singer and I had to switch sections during my pregnancy, even in the 1st trimester.


Ladies - What happens with your voice? I sing too...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momoftworedheads* 

How would you feel about this? I opened my mail today to a box of formula. Well I should be 33 weeks and I should be preparing for a baby, but I am not. Just another sad reminder. I do not use formula at all (not trying to offend anyone that does). But come on, my MW's office must have sent that info in because I contacted every list on earth after we lost Avery to tell them to remove me. Just had to rant to someone becuse over here the family would not even get it.

Also, my friend who is due 4 days before I was went in to plan her c-section today. My mom called me to tell me. Like I wanted to hear it. I am just sad today and there is nothing I can do about it.







s







s to everyone here. Thanks for all your support!

Jen

Hugs back to you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I will get back to doing personals soon. I am sorry this is kind of a self-centered post....

My dear, please feel free to vent here. Holding it in doesn't help you and we do care and understand. Big hugs to you too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
*** The link I'm about to post are 2 pics from my u/s yesterday. I just wanted to say what it was that way nobody has to look unless they want to:

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q...cs13008001.jpg

Thank you for sharing this with us/me, I am so glad that you do.

*Me:* Wednesday my 9 year old autistic nephew asked me where my baby was and why couldn't he play with it. My sister tried to hush him up, but if you know anything about autistics, it just makes them MORE outspoken. I told him that the baby went to be with Grandpa in heaven and that we were working on seeing if we couldn't get a new baby to come. He says all serious like, "well that's good, cause you need a baby'. That kid is so funny and sweet.

The thing is, I have a secret fear that I won't ever have my own baby. I don't know why it's taken so much time for me to register this fear - but I do feel it. I was talking to DH last night and sharing that with him, and he agreed that he sometimes feels the same way. We're still trying, but I don't know if my heart is into it like I'd like. Maybe I'm just a little tired of TTC, you know?

Sorry if I missed anyone.


----------



## labortrials

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
That's pretty cool! I was (and still sometimes) a choral singer and I had to switch sections during my pregnancy, even in the 1st trimester.

Yeah, I'm really noticing the hormone changes in my voice this time. Sucks because I have quite a bit of operatic performing going on right now. I never know WHAT is going to come out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cagnew* 
I didn't think I would feel like writing any time soon, but you all are the only ones "in my life" that understand what this is like.

We're here for you! Life is so unfair!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *meredyth0315* 
*Kimberly & Xak* Unfortunately I didn't get much help from the local ICAN chapter, never got a return call or return email, but that's okay b/c a wonderful mama had some resources here for me.

I stayed home from work today with a 2 day migraine, and probably will stay home again tomorow, but I had to check in and see how e/o was. Looks like some big hugs are needed, so here you go







and some flowers too







:

Ugh about the ICAN chapter.







: Sorry you're suffering with a migraine! I only had a couple of those when I was pregnant with DD, but it SO SUCKS to not be able to take the high-powered meds!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xakana* 
Well, I can offer the bad advice (in medical opinion) that #1, they can't cut you open without your consent nor may they refuse medical attention to a woman in labor, so if you just don't go in until you're in labor... there's not a thing they can do but catch, legally, as long as you don't sign anything saying they can perform surgery (or allow your dh/so to do so). But that's 'bad' advice, of course. But since I'm thinking about a UBAC, clearly bad advice is what I prefer to worse advice (repeat c).

Oh, and cytotec is evil, don't go near it. It's actually advised against in all medical literature to NEVER ever use in a pregnant woman and especially not to induce labor. It can cause catastrophic rupture and all sorts of horrible things and should be illegal for drs to give to pg women (it's not approved by anyone).

*jmo*--yay for top of the page!!

Xak - preach it sistah! And don't even get me started on cytotec!!!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sioko* 
I don't know why I'm celebrating, I O every month, but it's the first time I got REAL CROSS HAIRS on FF!! And it's not so far from when I thought I O'd.







and we BD'd on that day!!!

















Cross hairs. I hear some gals talking about these cross hairs. I never had them, but I also only did FF a couple of cycles, during those pregnancy-miscarriage-pregnancy-miscarriage-pregnancy months.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Olerica* 
Ladies - What happens with your voice? I sing too...

The thing is, I have a secret fear that I won't ever have my own baby. I don't know why it's taken so much time for me to register this fear - but I do feel it. I was talking to DH last night and sharing that with him, and he agreed that he sometimes feels the same way. We're still trying, but I don't know if my heart is into it like I'd like. Maybe I'm just a little tired of TTC, you know?

I sure hope you have your own baby. I think it's good that you're acknowledging this fear. I can certainly understand it and also being tired of TTC!

My voice started feeling strange days after conception this time. It didn't happen until the 2nd tri with DD. My vocal folds seem thick! And I'm having some unusual registration issues. Also, my speaking voice gets VERY fatigued and quickly which does NOT happen when I'm not pregnant. For a few months of DD's pregnancy, I had a range of about an octave, but it wasn't worth listening to . . . LoL! Who know what'll happen this time! But it already ain't purty!!!

I don't know what to do. I'm supposed to drive to Helena (1.5 hrs on a good day) for an ICAN screening of the Biz of Being Born. I feel bad b/c I've already asked DH's Aunt & Uncle to stay with them and told DD that she was coming with me. But I'm SO TIRED . . . and worried about driving this tired . . . and a bit worried about the roads. There are no clear/dry roads between here and there right now.







I don't know what to do . . .

I don't know how I'm gonna make it through the day anyway . . . being this tired.







(Don't get me wrong. Being tired is a super GOOD thing and I'm exceedingly happy to feel so crapily!)

Zzzzzzzzzz
Kimberly


----------



## boobs4milk

s everyone and thank you's for the advice. i'm having an off day, so i'll take a break and come back monday.


----------



## barose

Are we going to have a February thread?

*Sioko*-Congrats your O!

*Cagnet* - I'm so sorry you're having a difficult time. Feel free to vent here anytime.


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *labortrials* 
My voice started feeling strange days after conception this time. It didn't happen until the 2nd tri with DD. My vocal folds seem thick! And I'm having some unusual registration issues. Also, my speaking voice gets VERY fatigued and quickly which does NOT happen when I'm not pregnant. For a few months of DD's pregnancy, I had a range of about an octave, but it wasn't worth listening to . . . LoL! Who know what'll happen this time! But it already ain't purty!!!

Wow, that's strange. See, my voice didn't change, I kept my range (mezzo soprano), but I lost all interest in music by my third trimester. Since I'd been a "Music=life" person, it was a very strange loss to me. I kept trying, but I really just didn't like hardly anything! Well, anything new--there was some stuff I'd liked for a long time that I listened to (and in labor, I wanted to listen to nothing but Deftones) but any time anything new was introduced, I hated it. I started liking music again after I gave birth, though. And it's not like Lilly doesn't like music--she loves it. Especially KoRn, Placebo and Seether. It's odd, the things pregnancy does to us.

*Olerica*--what a sweet story about your nephew. And good for you for being such an understanding aunt ^_^


----------



## xakana

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Are we going to have a February thread?

Good Question!


----------



## Azuluna

Hi all - can I jump in?

2007 was a rotten year for me - like a PP on page 1 said. I m/c in April last year, and although I tried, I had no luck getting pregnant afterwards, so I quit trying. I just went back on birth control and tried to talk myself out of wanting a baby, which worked for a little while but I can't ignore my desire for another baby for the rest of my life. I do feel bad about dragging DH through the rollercoaster with me. TTC after the m/c was really brutal - every time I'd get AF I'd be crushed. And for salt in the wound, Motherwear sold my name after I ordered a nursing top (pre-m/c) and I keep getting various baby-related cataloges and mailers. Thank goodness I never made it to an OB visit or I'd be getting more than that.

I want to try again - DD actually asked me a couple days ago to "please have a baby for me, mama", and it made me want to cry - so sweet, and I hope like hell I can do it for her, and me, and DH. She's going to be six this year and I feel bad enough about the age gap. I really want to get in better shape first - I was about 25 lbs overweight before the m/c but put on a lot afterwards. I'm a mess, honestly, but with the New Year I'm hoping to get it all together. DH and I are changing a lot about our lifestyle, so hopefully a healthy pregnancy will follow.

Hugs to all


----------



## joshs_girl

D'oh! Total brain fart that it was already February!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=840219

Come on in - the water's just fine!


----------



## joshs_girl

Oh Shannon - your story is so heartbreaking, but I can tell you this, if you have to go through this, there is no better place to be than here!


----------

